# Knitting Tea Party 29 August 2014.



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Good Morning/afternoon/evening to you all from a soon to be warm sunny Adelaide. However it is just lightening up over here. I woke up about 5.45 so figured that getting up was a feasible thing to do. When this arrives in your New Topics depends on how long it takes to clean up the posting now it is sitting in KP rather than a word document.
Today is the last day of winter for those of us down under- and we have a beautiful spring day forcast to finsih winter. And a lovely wintery day to start spring with!

I did consider changing the title to Knitting Coffee Party for today only but it doesnt have the same ring- and I did think that it might be hard for others to find if I changed the name.
And why would I call it a Coffee Party you may well ask?
Because a few weeks ago I found a little book called 'coffee 100 everyday recipes'. I must admit to never having tried any of these- and as most of them are not low carb wont be tried by me for a while. However I will try one of the meat dishes this week sometime.
So sit back and decide what way you are going to eat your coffee today.

Lets start with afternoon tea- or should I say afternoon coffee?
Peanut and coffee cookies
Maybe not peanut butter but not too far from it surely?
Makes 14.
INGREDIENTS
115gm/4oz butter, softened plus extra for greasing
115gm/4oz soft light brown sugar
2 tsp coffee and chicory essence
1 tsp maple syrup or golden syrup
175gm/6oz self-raising flour (or add raising agents to your normal flour)
75gm/2 3/4oz unsalted, skinned peanuts, roughly chopped.
METHOD
1.	Preheat oven to 180C/350F/gas mark 4. Grease 2 large baking trays.
2.	Put the butter and sugar in a bowl and beat together until pale and creamy. Beat in the coffee and chicory essence and maple syrup. Sift in the flour, then add the peanuts and mix to form a rough dough.
3.	Divide the dough into 14 even-sized balls and place them on the prepared baking trays, leaving plenty of room for the cookies to spread. Slightly flatten each ball with your fingertips.
4.	Bake in preheated oven for 12-14 minutes or until just set and pale golden in colour. Leave to cool on the baking sheet for 5 minutes, then transfer to a wire rack to cool completely. The cookies will firm as they cool.

This one reminded me of Irish Coffee which I took a fancy to while in Ireland a number of years ago and is very similar except that it uses whiskey.

Tex-mex coffee
INGREDIENTS
1 tsp light muscovado sugar (I would just use what I had)
2 tbspn Kahlua or Tia Maria
1 tbspn gold tequila
150mls/5 fl oz hot black coffee
1-2 tbspns double cream
grated plain chocolate to decorate
METHOD
1.	Place the sugar, Kahlua and tequila in a warmed heatproof glass with a handle. Add the hot coffee and stir until the sugar has dissolved.
2.	hold a teaspoon back uppermost, just touching the surface of the coffee. Carefully pour the cream over the back of the spoon so that it floats on the surface.
3.	Sprinkle with chocolate and serve immediately
4.	Do not stir but drink the coffee through the cream

Hopefully you only had one Tex-Mex coffee so you can cook your evening meal (tea for a number of us, but not the drinking type).

Chilli with Coffee
Serves 4
INGREDIENTS
1 tbspn olive oil
1 red onion. chopped
2 cloves garlic, chopped
500gm/1lb 2oz fresh beef mince (ground beef)
1 1/2 tbspn hot chilli powder (dont think I would be using this much as I would like to taste the beef!)
½ tsp ground cumin
1 tsp dried oregano
200ml/7 fl oz strong black coffee
400g/14 oz canned chopped tomatoes
2 tbsp tomato puree
1 tsp sugar
210gm/7 ½ oz canned kidney beans, drained and rinsed
Salt and pepper

TO SERVE
soured cream
chopped fresh green chilli
tortilla chips

METHOD
1.	Heat the oil in a large, deep frying pan, add the onion and garlic and fry for 5 minutes. Add the beef and fry over a high heat for 8-10 minutes, stirring frequently until brown all over.
2.	Stir in the chilli, cumin and oregano and cook for 1 minute, then add the coffee, tomatoes, tomato puree and sugar. Season to taste with salt and pepper and stir. Add the beans and cook, uncovered for a further 10-15 minutes.
3.	Spoon into warmed bowls, top with spoonfuls of soured cream and some chopped chilli and serve immediately with tortilla chips.

And now for a light dessert.

Mocha Creams
Serves2-4.
INGREDIENTS
12 marshmallows
125ml/4fl oz strong black coffee
55gm/2oz plain chocolate, finely chopped or grated
300ml/10fl oz double cream

METHOD
1.put the marshmallows in a saucepan with the coffee and half the chocolate. Heat gently until melted. Remove the pan from the heat and leave to cool.
Whip the cream in a large bowl until thick and holding soft peaks, then gently stir in the coffee mixture.
Spoon into 2-4 serving bowls and sprinkle with the remaining chocolate. Leave to chill in the fridge until ready to serve.

Now for a drink 
Banana & Coffee Milkshake
Serves 2
INGREDIENTS
300ml/10floz milk
4 tblspn instant coffee powder
150gm/5 ½ oz vanilla ice cream
2 bananas, sliced and frozen

METHOD
1.	pour the milk into a food processor or blender, add the coffee powder and process gently, then add the remaining ice-cream and process gently, then add the remaining ice cream and process until will combined.
2.	When the mixture is thoroughly blended, add the bananas and process until smooth.
3.	Divide the mixture between two glasses and serve.

Of course prior to bed you will need some supper.

Mocha Coconut Clusters
Serves 30.
INGREDIENTS.
115gm/4 oz milk chocolate, broken into small pieces
25gm/1oz butter
1 tsp instant coffee granules 
55gm/2oz desiccated coconut

METHOD
1.	Line 2-3 baking sheets with baking paper. Put the chocolate and butter in a heatproof bowl, set the bowl over a saucepan of gently simmering water and heat, stirring, until melted and smooth. Remove the bowl from the heat.
2.	Stir the coffee granules into the chocolate until dissolved, then stir in the coconut.
3.	Put heaped teaspoons of the mixture on the prepared baking sheets, cover and chill in the fridge until set. To serve, put each cluster in a paper sweet case.

And of course a night cap is needed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Unfortunately the last photo downloaded from the net comes up as a download and not a photo so hope you will all be able to open it.
This is my coffee I am drinking this morning-figured it was a apt mug to start off with. And the book from which I have taken these recipes.
We have an engagement party to go to this morning- a brunch. That is something I have not done before for an enggmenet. Cheated this time and just giving them a gift card. Been too hectic a week with Maryanne to give much thought to things-it was good that I already knew what I was doing for the KTP!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Wishing you and the rest down under a very cheerful morning and a wonderful day. Thanks for getting us started with your wonderful recipes and the reminder that when summer comes your way, winter comes our way. Enjoy the transitional weather between winter and summer.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Mmmmmmm. Love coffee any which way. They all sound good to me! Thanks, Darowil!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Unfortunately the last photo downloaded from the net comes up as a download and not a photo so hope you will all be able to open it.
> This is my coffee I am drinking this morning-figured it was a apt mug to start off with. And the book from which I have taken these recipes.
> We have an engagement party to go to this morning- a brunch. That is something I have not done before for an enggmenet. Cheated this time and just giving them a gift card. Been too hectic a week with Maryanne to give much thought to things-it was good that I already knew what I was doing for the KTP!


Thanks for a great opening Darowil. Don't see why it shouldn't be a coffee party. I had to give up drinking coffee several years ago because of migraines but I don't see why the odd coffee and peanut cookie shouldn't be tried. I so envy you now looking forward to spring, I dread the thought of winter approaching here. However we are promised a little bit of summer again next week to help us along. Too bad I wont be here to enjoy it!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for such a wonderful start of the new tea party Darowil. Love the recipes. I'm not sure what double cream is but sure would love a cup of Tex-Mex right now.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Great start Darowil! I (say it very quietly...) don't like tea (but I can still visit?  :lol: ) I prefer coffee. I like the idea of coffee in chilli and may well try that one. Loved the wee bushbaby or whatever it was at the end.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I had thought of sending a photo of the sunrise- but the only place to see it is from out bedroom and David is still asleep! No wonder I rarely see them here. One of us is usually asleep while the colour is around. Mind you I have no idea whether it was even worth seeing.
Looking very bright out there already.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for such a wonderful start of the new tea party Darowil. Love the recipes. I'm not sure what double cream is but sure would love a cup of Tex-Mex right now.


I just used a thick cream for my Irish Coffee and it worked well. The thinner ones don't work. I had the Kahlua in the cupboard but not the Tequila so went with what I knew and had.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the great start this week, Darowil. I'm just checking in--need to get supper started here in a few. I made a sugar free lemon meringue pie but we haven't tried it yet. I'll let you know!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Great start Darowil! I (say it very quietly...) don't like tea (but I can still visit?  :lol: ) I prefer coffee. I like the idea of coffee in chilli and may well try that one. Loved the wee bushbaby or whatever it was at the end.


Have no idea what it is- i goggled big eyed animal and lo and behold up came this!
I have had chocolate in meat which was nice (said in chilli and then realised that as can now get chocolate with chilli in it maybe my original statement wasn't quite accurate.
And while we may have a brunch to go to this morning I need to have some breakfast. Think the brunch will be morning tea somehow!
And then I had better go and finish your TP from last week!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks for a great opening Darowil. Don't see why it shouldn't be a coffee party. I had to give up drinking coffee several years ago because of migraines but I don't see why the odd coffee and peanut cookie shouldn't be tried. I so envy you now looking forward to spring, I dread the thought of winter approaching here. However we are promised a little bit of summer again next week to help us along. Too bad I wont be here to enjoy it!


And I'm dreading the summer here!
Coffee doesn't seem to cause my migraines so I have coffee when I get one as if they aren't a trigger caffeine can actually help. I found this out when I asked a pharmacist one day why so much of hte Paracetamol over your way had caffeine in it- and it increases the blood flow to the brain thus getting the medications to the brain in greater amounts so they work more effectively. So now I have something to eat and a coffee when I get one (once I started to eat with the medications I stopped getting nauseous, thought it was the migraine only to discover that some the meds were the issue!) 
I would have loved to have been on the plane with Vicky the other day. She is in London for a wedding today (Saturday that is). One of her London school friends is getting married so they have gone over for that and to have a few weeks holiday.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I enjoyed the grand opening to this week's KAP. Our local restaurant used to make the best chili..when she finally told us her secret, it was a combination of a bit of instant coffee and a full squirt of chocolate syrup like one puts on a chocolate fudge sundae.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Haven't check-in for a long while--where's thewren/Sam??

We are having another rainy day seems to be a repeat of the last Spring and first part of Summer, rain and clouds and flooding. Anyone need rain well here's some, enjoy.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Haven't check-in for a long while--where's thewren/Sam??
> 
> We are having another rainy day seems to be a repeat of the last Spring and first part of Summer, rain and clouds and flooding. Anyone need rain well here's some, enjoy.


Don't send any more rain over this way, we've got more than enough! :lol: Sam's on holiday, but he'll be back in a couple of weeks. Glad you joined us again, how's the new house....it was you who had just moved?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

This photo of my new great niece was put up on Facebook, so I'm assuming it's ok to share it. Meet Emma Frances, 1 day old.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Love the coffee drinks! Coffee, nectar of the Gods! Tea....well yah there's tea too but Coffee now that's what gets you perking in the morning....have a good week end all--it's Labor Day week end here in the US and no big plans other than stay out of the rain.

Now on to starting a new pair of socks. This time for a new friend who happens to be our senior community exercise leader who's done it for 30 years and now just turned 90. We celebrated her birthday today--terrific lady who promises to keep it up until she's 100. Her husband also comes to her classes--two healthy people.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> This photo of my new great niece was put up on Facebook, so I'm assuming it's ok to share it. Meet Emma Frances, 1 day old.


Awww what a sweety.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> Unfortunately the last photo downloaded from the net comes up as a download and not a photo so hope you will all be able to open it.
> This is my coffee I am drinking this morning-figured it was a apt mug to start off with. And the book from which I have taken these recipes.
> We have an engagement party to go to this morning- a brunch. That is something I have not done before for an enggmenet. Cheated this time and just giving them a gift card. Been too hectic a week with Maryanne to give much thought to things-it was good that I already knew what I was doing for the KTP!


Must say the start of spring has a lovely ring-- we aren't quite to fall yet and am dreading winter as they say it will be like last winter when we got snow several times. Good start for he week. Thank you for doing it.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Don't send any more rain over this way, we've got more than enough! :lol: Sam's on holiday, but he'll be back in a couple of weeks. Glad you joined us again, how's the new house....it was you who had just moved?


Yes, you remember, I am impressed! Well, long story short, I love it! The remodeling took a bit out of me then the move and getting things in places I could find them again took all of a year. On the bright side I am gardening and enjoying a lot of time outside, when it's not raining.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Ask4j said:


> Haven't check-in for a long while--where's thewren/Sam??
> 
> We are having another rainy day seems to be a repeat of the last Spring and first part of Summer, rain and clouds and flooding. Anyone need rain well here's some, enjoy.


Wish I could just snatch up your rain-- we've had slow drizzly days 2 or 3 times this week but the ground is so dry it is just awful. Set out 3 hostas this morning and the ground was just hard clumps. Think there will be some digging around this fall to get beds in better shape.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> This photo of my new great niece was put up on Facebook, so I'm assuming it's ok to share it. Meet Emma Frances, 1 day old.


What a gorgeous wee lady!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Keep forgetting-- the pix of the babies/toddlers/grandkids are wonderful. I don't get to play with little ones now, none in family and little girl down the street is in school. Oh, well, did get to pet a wee little dog this morning, part Yorkie, part Chihuahua. Came right to me. And I've got a couple across the alley, one friendly, one not but hoping friendly will teach "not". I miss my dog but do NOT need another one.

Noticed my newest orchid (clearance at grocery store) is putting out 2 new shoots. Good sign.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Darowil, thank you for great start.
Angelam have fun with teens. Can't wait to see pix from Poland.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for such a wonderful start of the new tea party Darowil. Love the recipes. I'm not sure what double cream is but sure would love a cup of Tex-Mex right now.


I think you call it heavy cream.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I enjoyed the grand opening to this week's KAP. Our local restaurant used to make the best chili..when she finally told us her secret, it was a combination of a bit of instant coffee and a full squirt of chocolate syrup like one puts on a chocolate fudge sundae.


MAybe if any of us try the chilli here we could add the chocolate syrup as well. Coffee and chocolate go well together and I know chocolate goes in beef.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> This photo of my new great niece was put up on Facebook, so I'm assuming it's ok to share it. Meet Emma Frances, 1 day old.


She looks so peaceful. Like you if on facebook I assume its OK to post.
Vicky has already me that they will not be posting pictures on online- so when I finally get a grandchild you will not be seeing him or her.
I still haven't made it downstairs for breakfast! I've been too busy admiring Charlotte the Fourth.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

HAs anyone herad how Sam/the wren/fuzzy wuzzy is going? Don't think I've heard for a while.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> I think you call it heavy cream.


That sounds right. ANd as I mentioned it does need to be heavy to sit on top. Wonder why it doesn't sink to the bottom? When the cream is too thin then it sinks or at least mixes in with the coffee.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Feel free to send your rain here. We need it. The minute it gets nice enough to sit outdoors, that's when we get our rain. We seem to spend most of our time indoors here because it's so hot in the summer, rain in the fall and spring when it's cool and not very nice winters. I guess there just isn't any ideal place to live. Knitting helps that little problem though, doesn't it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Love the coffee drinks! Coffee, nectar of the Gods! Tea....well yah there's tea too but Coffee now that's what gets you perking in the morning....have a good week end all--it's Labor Day week end here in the US and no big plans other than stay out of the rain.
> 
> Now on to starting a new pair of socks. This time for a new friend who happens to be our senior community exercise leader who's done it for 30 years and now just turned 90. We celebrated her birthday today--terrific lady who promises to keep it up until she's 100. Her husband also comes to her classes--two healthy people.


Wow- leading it at 90. She sure must be fit. Well done to her. A pair of socks sounds like a nice idea for her.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Someone said Sam and crew were doing their yarn crawl today so hopefully someone will post a picture and let us know how the day went. 

Kate...newest addition to the family is beautiful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Someone said Sam and crew were doing their yarn crawl today so hopefully someone will post a picture and let us know how the day went.
> 
> Kate...newest addition to the family is beautiful.


As I asked yarn crawl came to mind.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Fantastic opening, Darowil!! You sure have given us some unusual recipes!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Haven't check-in for a long while--where's thewren/Sam??
> 
> We are having another rainy day seems to be a repeat of the last Spring and first part of Summer, rain and clouds and flooding. Anyone need rain well here's some, enjoy.


Glad you stopped by again!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> This photo of my new great niece was put up on Facebook, so I'm assuming it's ok to share it. Meet Emma Frances, 1 day old.


She's such a chubby-cheeked darling! Another baby for us to watch grow up!
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> That sounds right. ANd as I mentioned it does need to be heavy to sit on top. Wonder why it doesn't sink to the bottom? When the cream is too thin then it sinks or at least mixes in with the coffee.


I wonder if it is because the higher fat content stays on the surface?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> I wonder if it is because the higher fat content stays on the surface?


Nope. Have both in the fridge currently so went and checked them, the one I used last night actually has less fat than the one that doesn't sit on top.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Darowil- great opening. Recipes sound scrumptious.

KateB- Little Emma Frances is such a sweet little doll. 
Congrats.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She is beautiful!!! Such a pretty complexion she has and nice shaped head. I love her name too.


KateB said:


> This photo of my new great niece was put up on Facebook, so I'm assuming it's ok to share it. Meet Emma Frances, 1 day old.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil, you made me laugh when I read Chili with coffee. I was skimming through the lines reading and thought to myself chili in coffee, yuk! Ha! Silly me when I read the recipe realised it was Chili with coffee. Guess I hadn't had my coffee for the day when I was reading it earlier this morning.
Thanks for filling in for Sam, hope he's having fantastic weather and a great time. Vacations/holidays are always over so quickly, but lots of memories I'm sure for him and others.
I'm also a coffee lover but have at least 40 different tea's, love love Chai, green teas and ginger teas and on and on, lol!
Find some of the flavors fantastic and just can't resist buying them to try out. Little like wool/yarn shopping for me, just can't seem to help myself.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Unfortunately the last photo downloaded from the net comes up as a download and not a photo so hope you will all be able to open it.
> This is my coffee I am drinking this morning-figured it was a apt mug to start off with. And the book from which I have taken these recipes.
> We have an engagement party to go to this morning- a brunch. That is something I have not done before for an enggmenet. Cheated this time and just giving them a gift card. Been too hectic a week with Maryanne to give much thought to things-it was good that I already knew what I was doing for the KTP!


A woman after my own heart, I adore coffee. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Just got caught up on last week, now to get caught up here. 
Thank you for hosting us at your table this week Darowil.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for such a wonderful start of the new tea party Darowil. Love the recipes. I'm not sure what double cream is but sure would love a cup of Tex-Mex right now.


Gwenie, I think double cream is just extra heavy whipping cream. When we lived in England, we made a few Irish coffees. The cream was so thick, it would float on top of the coffee. Back in the states we found we had to whip it just a little for it to float.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Ask4j said:


> Yes, you remember, I am impressed! Well, long story short, I love it! The remodeling took a bit out of me then the move and getting things in places I could find them again took all of a year. On the bright side I am gardening and enjoying a lot of time outside, when it's not raining.


I'm still working on my remodeling also. But I've only been at it for 8 months and I was beginning to think it was never going to end, lol!. Like you still haven't finished unpacking, winter is on its way so will do it then. My daughter said: "If you haven't used it by now, means you don't need it." Ha! No mostly ornaments and souvenirs from our travels way back when.
Will get to it one of these days.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

KateB said:


> This photo of my new great niece was put up on Facebook, so I'm assuming it's ok to share it. Meet Emma Frances, 1 day old.


Congrats on your great niece, beautiful baby.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Haven't check-in for a long while--where's thewren/Sam??
> 
> We are having another rainy day seems to be a repeat of the last Spring and first part of Summer, rain and clouds and flooding. Anyone need rain well here's some, enjoy.


Hi Ask4j! I'm in Golden Valley (MN--just west of Minneapolis) watching the rain, too! Welcome back to the tea party. Sam is in Seattle on vacation. I think he's had to change his user name for some reason and is now Fuzzy Wuzzy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks to those that filled me in on double cream and machriste I'll try whipping it a little too. Now to get some kaluah.....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kate, she's beautiful!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Kate, she's beautiful!


I agree. She's adorable!!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just caught up on last weeks ktp-happy to hear that Jacks health keeps improving. 


machriste said:


> I agree. She's adorable!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now to shower and get ready for the Engagement party. I've eaten a little. ANd I am not going low carb today! But straight back tomorrow


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Darowil, thanks for hosting the tea party this week. I'm not a coffee drinker but the rest of the family is. I am very fussy, I only like regular black tea, nothing fancy.
I am curious, you said spring comes this weekend, doesn't it come on spring equinox, which wouod be our fall equinox, Sept. 21st? Here first day of spring is officially March 21st, summer June 21st, fall Sept 21st, winter Dec. 21, although at our latitude winter comes earlier & sprung later.
Kate, Emma is a beautiful baby, looks quite big already, not like a newborn. You are getting quite a crowd of youngsters in the family.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks to those that filled me in on double cream and machriste I'll try whipping it a little too. Now to get some kaluah.....


If you slowly and carefully pour the cream on top of the coffee letting it flow slowly over the back of a teaspoon it helps to keep it to the top.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have found that Coke helps when I get a migraine, some f my friends thought I was crazy but have since tried it & it helped them too. I htnk it is the combination of caffiene & sugar.


darowil said:


> And I'm dreading the summer here!
> Coffee doesn't seem to cause my migraines so I have coffee when I get one as if they aren't a trigger caffeine can actually help. I found this out when I asked a pharmacist one day why so much of hte Paracetamol over your way had caffeine in it- and it increases the blood flow to the brain thus getting the medications to the brain in greater amounts so they work more effectively. So now I have something to eat and a coffee when I get one (once I started to eat with the medications I stopped getting nauseous, thought it was the migraine only to discover that some the meds were the issue!)
> I would have loved to have been on the plane with Vicky the other day. She is in London for a wedding today (Saturday that is). One of her London school friends is getting married so they have gone over for that and to have a few weeks holiday.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Love the coffee drinks! Coffee, nectar of the Gods! Tea....well yah there's tea too but Coffee now that's what gets you perking in the morning....have a good week end all--it's Labor Day week end here in the US and no big plans other than stay out of the rain.
> 
> Now on to starting a new pair of socks. This time for a new friend who happens to be our senior community exercise leader who's done it for 30 years and now just turned 90. We celebrated her birthday today--terrific lady who promises to keep it up until she's 100. Her husband also comes to her classes--two healthy people.


Isn't it great when people can be so healthy in their old age. My husbands grandpa was like that, when he was in his 90's he was showing the great grand kids how to box & do calisthenics. He was such a sportsman that there is still a trophy given at field day at our school for the one with the top points.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

My computer has been acting like a spoiled 2 year old this week. Sometimes I was able to read TP and other times it wouldn't let me read. Don't have any idea what the problem is but it has been very frusting.
My oldest daughter's mother-in-law passed this past week. I went to the service today. Then ate lunch with the family. This was especially difficult as it was sudden and unexpected. A difficult day. I had met Sandra but can't say that she was a friend. 
It was hot and humid today so I felt like I hit "the wall". I had to get gas and groceries and am worn out. Hope everyone has a great week=end and a great holiday for my American friends.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Love coffee and if there is any chocolate to go with it, even better.
The new baby is so pretty. 
I saw the Charlotte and it is so nice. What a tribute!!! 
Glad to hear Jack is still improving , that is great.
We have had such dreary, humid weather. The rain came during the night.
Tomorrow is college football game day for us, the college we went to plays its first game. I asked for the day off and we are having our first non family house guests since we moved back. Most of the rooms look great except for two, just ran out of time with working the two jobs but will just shut the doors. Started crocheting a baby afghan today at work and got quite a bit done. Will work on it while I have next week off after they take out the two teeth. 
But our summer is ending since it is Labor Day weekend, but I love fall. 
Glad to hear everyone seems to be coming along for your family cashmere.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Just checking in to see if my computer is working tonight. Maybe everyone is sleeping!!,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

not in NZ we are not!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello Dear Hearts,
Thank you Margaret for such a great opening and keeping us going.
Sorlenna, I havent tackled lace yet, but when you put Charlotte the Fourth pattern on the market, I will be in line. It is just stunning and I just have to think she is smiling down on you from heaven. I cant tell you enough how gorgeous it is. It was just meant to be.
Joy, God love your sweet heart, I know you are so sick of putting afghans together and doing the finishing. You truly have a crown in heaven. It wasnt until after I made my squares that I learned how to do the pretty edge. I learned to slip the first stitch as if to pearl with the yarn in front, then reposition it and to knit tbl the last stitch. I have about six afghan strips done for us and I wish I had known that to begin with. I have learned so much from this forum! Anywho, I know my squares gave you trouble and I am truly sorry.
Dawn, so glad you found what was causing Davids issues. Same thing with Jim and those spells he had. It was medication. He took himself off of it and notified Dr. I am so sorry to hear of SFs diagnosis. How is your Mom doing. Prayers go up for them and for you as I know this is a big responsibility for you.
MaChristie, PTL for answered prayers. So glad Jack is doing better.
Mel, hang in there darling. Prayers are going up for you and this mold business. I pray doors will open for you all to get out of there with fair compensation.
Shirley, Know you are getting excited about your move. What a wonderful new adventure for you and Pat. And you have gotten to meet so many KTPers I loved the picture of you and Lynn.
Kate, I just love seeing pictures of Luke. His little smile just brings such joy. He is growing fast and cute as can be. Emma is adorable. Such a beautiful complexion and I love her name. I am sure Auntie Kate will make her something pretty.
Daralene, I so enjoy all of your pictures. I am so glad you are getting to travel some. That ole foot has kept you down for so long. I cant wait to see your scarf. I would two hanks today to start my MSU scarf. I have a pattern of the Old Shale worked up in the color I have, so my heart just tells me to go with it for this particular project.
Gwen, I know you have worked so hard on the KAP. I so wish I could go but I am excited for everyone that is getting to go.
Jeanette, I am so happy that your daughter is doing so much better and able to travel. The trip will be good for her. Be safe and have a fun filled time with family.
Carol, did you get the attachments I sent on socks? Wish I were near you and could knit along with you.
Praying for Sandi and Alan and the scheduled surgery. I am asking for nothing less than a miracle
Bonnie, how in the world do you do all that you do? Jim and I celebrated our anniversary last Saturday and it was a struggle for me to have a good time.!
I still cant believe I actually have such a good LYS just and hour away. I cant wait to go back and really have time to look at all she has and sit and knit with the ladies.
Jim and I had some excitement. Jims feet hurt him so bad from the neuropathy. He tends to hang them off the bed. He fell out of the bed last night. I jumped up and in trying to help him in the dark tripped over the table that had fallen and fell. Now picture this.we were both on the floor asking each other if they were o.k.! We both had a few small cuts that had to be tended to but nothing big, thank God.
I would my hank of yarn for a pair of socks today. This time I will do the gauge swatch. I am making these for my sister. I have a really pretty patterned sock, but may do a plain pair as I am not sure that she would wear a patterned pair. I may do one of each. It these dont fit I give up. She wears the same size shoe that I do so I should be able to size my foot to the sock. If I can conquer fitting the person I am making them for I will be a happy camper. Allysons were unfortunately too tight so my granddaughter inherited the red socks. All that work!
Wishing you all a wonderful labor day. I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~Hi All....marking my spot on the KTP. Betty I got some stuff...haven't ha time to look at it. I wil next week, promise!
I got my yarn for the KAP workshop. I was surprised that finding size 4, 5, 6 was so hard to find.

VERY sleep y now...catch up tomorrow....hugs & prayers all over the world!
Carol il/oh


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Darowil, thanks for hosting the tea party this week. I'm not a coffee drinker but the rest of the family is. I am very fussy, I only like regular black tea, nothing fancy.
> I am curious, you said spring comes this weekend, doesn't it come on spring equinox, which wouod be our fall equinox, Sept. 21st? Here first day of spring is officially March 21st, summer June 21st, fall Sept 21st, winter Dec. 21, although at our latitude winter comes earlier & sprung later.
> Kate, Emma is a beautiful baby, looks quite big already, not like a newborn. You are getting quite a crowd of youngsters in the family.


When I was in England I got a great surprise to discover that winter started 21s tDecemebr and not 1st December. New Zealand follow the same system as us so Spring begins on the 1st Septmeber for us us Azzies and Kiwis (which is actually Monday, for some reason this year I am convinced august only has 30 days. Just as well my brother is no longer with us or I would totally ignore that he had a birthday- tomorrow would have been his birthday).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Allysons were unfortunately too tight so my granddaughter inherited the red socks. All that work!
> Wishing you all a wonderful labor day. I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


How disheartening after all that work you put into them- but at least someone important to you can wear them.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

I stepped back in to check up on tp. I have just caught up now. So many good recipes for my favorite beverage,coffee. I was supposedly allergic to citric acid and dairy as a young child, so Mom let me join them with coffee very early. In college I drank so much for the whole time. Kate the baby is very precious and I can't see how she can compete with darling always happy looking Luke. He is just adorable with such a such a sunny nature and has always been so photogenic.
I am sure that she will give him a run for his money. It is so nice to be protected by an older brother. My brother was 11 years older and always was very loving until he met his first wife who isolated him from the family. His second wife reversed that process and brought us all back together.
She treated my dad as if he was royalty. She doted on my brother as well and gave him such good care in his declining
years. I will always be grateful to her. Off to another mall this Sat. Will catch up later. Marlark.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Emma Francis is so beautiful.
Luke is handsome, as ever.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny France and thanks Darowil for all the lovely coffee, I can smell it from here.

I'm already miles behind I am just so 'busy' playing with gks, visiting lovely places ad drinking lots of Frech wine!

Anyway I am thinking of all of you and sending healing vibes and hugs.

Some photos of the beautiful garden I visited yesterday...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> This photo of my new great niece was put up on Facebook, so I'm assuming it's ok to share it. Meet Emma Frances, 1 day old.


Emma Frances is adorable. Love the name, Emma is a name running through all the females in my family.......except me! I have a GD called Emma.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Good morning from a bright but breezy Fife,a definite chill in that wind,brrr great for the washing though
Thanks Darowil for helping Sam out whilst he has his well deserve holiday,the recipies look great, but then anything with coffee or chocolate usually are.
Hope you all have a great weekend where ever you are x


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France and thanks Darowil for all the lovely coffee, I can smell it from here.
> 
> I'm already miles behind I am just so 'busy' playing with gks, visiting lovely places ad drinking lots of Frech wine!
> 
> ...


What huge leaves in that bottom photo. You'r seeing a lot this time. Don't remeber you doing so much last time you went to France.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Darowil, those recipes are wicked. I love the sound of them all :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> She is beautiful!!! Such a pretty complexion she has and nice shaped head. I love her name too.


She was born by elective caesarian (her mum had to have an emergency caesarian last time) so I think that accounts for her 'unsquashed' head.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Darowil, thanks for hosting the tea party this week. I'm not a coffee drinker but the rest of the family is. I am very fussy, I only like regular black tea, nothing fancy.
> I am curious, you said spring comes this weekend, doesn't it come on spring equinox, which wouod be our fall equinox, Sept. 21st? Here first day of spring is officially March 21st, summer June 21st, fall Sept 21st, winter Dec. 21, although at our latitude winter comes earlier & sprung later.
> Kate, Emma is a beautiful baby, looks quite big already, not like a newborn. You are getting quite a crowd of youngsters in the family.


Yes, she's number 10!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> This photo of my new great niece was put up on Facebook, so I'm assuming it's ok to share it. Meet Emma Frances, 1 day old.


Wee beauty and lovely name ...congrats to all x


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB, she is such I lovely baby. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I hope you're not feeling the effects of your fall today, Betty. What a fright you must have got, both with Jim's fall and then you joining him on the floor!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> MAybe if any of us try the chilli here we could add the chocolate syrup as well. Coffee and chocolate go well together and I know chocolate goes in beef.


They sell dark chocolate(block) with chilli here it is devine :-D


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Purplefi lovely garden. Enjoy the wine!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

marlark said:


> I stepped back in to check up on tp. I have just caught up now. So many good recipes for my favorite beverage,coffee. I was supposedly allergic to citric acid and dairy as a young child, so Mom let me join them with coffee very early. In college I drank so much for the whole time. Kate the baby is very precious and I can't see how she can compete with darling always happy looking Luke. He is just adorable with such a such a sunny nature and has always been so photogenic.
> I am sure that she will give him a run for his money. It is so nice to be protected by an older brother. My brother was 11 years older and always was very loving until he met his first wife who isolated him from the family. His second wife reversed that process and brought us all back together.
> She treated my dad as if he was royalty. She doted on my brother as well and gave him such good care in his declining
> years. I will always be grateful to her. Off to another mall this Sat. Will catch up later. Marlark.


Believe me Madge, Luke can have his moments! He is very determined, which will hold him in good stead later, but can lead to stand offs at the moment! However, on the whole he is a lovely wee boy with a killer smile....not that I am biased in any way you understand. :roll: Emma is not his sister (he's an only one so far) I think she's his second cousin?....his dad and her mum are first cousins, but, like yourself, she does have an older brother called Blair who's nearly 3 years old. In the photo Blair is at the far right.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Managed to get the painting to a point of conclusion- it is always a temptation to overwork things- but most of the day I have been either asleep, or near sleep- I think all the shenanigans have me washed out physically- I am going to have some warm tea to drink, and will head back to bed again. We have a low pressure system come in from the Tasman- the Far North is on flood warning again- they must be getting so tired of being drenched. But I did manage to slow cook some sausages with rice and pineapple, and some lamb chops with onion and tomato- both have worked out well! My box of Ferero Rocher is nearly empty- but it has been so nice to have a chocolate treat - Ringo has the carefully chocolate free Hazelnuts- so is in on the treat too. I have brought the laptop back from the bedroom- gave me the break I needed having it through there- but it has been hard to reply to posts while standing- I have a back log of people to reply to. Thank goodness it means also that I am back to not too sore while sitting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Believe me Madge, Luke can have his moments! He is very determined, which will hold him in good stead later, but can lead to stand offs at the moment! However, on the whole he is a lovely wee boy with a killer smile....not that I am biased in any way you understand. :roll: Emma is not his sister (he's an only one so far) I think she's his second cousin?....his dad and her mum are first cousins, but, like yourself, she does have an older brother called Blair who's nearly 3 years old. In the photo Blair is at the far right.


They are all bonny children, Kate!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all from a busy Queensland. It has been an interesting end of the week for me. 

I will be moving, on Monday I will be applying for a unit. Hopefully I get it. Unfortunately, this means that I have had to pull out of the Aussie KAP.   

I told Darowil, while reading her opening.

I think the hardest part of this is that I will be on my own again, but the place I am looking at is pet friendly. :-D 
My furbaby will be able to come with me.

The down side is that I will need to acquire some expensive items like a fridge and washing machine. The upside is that I will have less disruption to my schedule by DM and DSF. It will be easier to say no, and have it stick.

It is in a central location, very close to RSL, library, buses, trains, (both useful when I don't feel like driving), closer to the hospital but further from GP. The supermarket chain I like is within walking distance as well. I will be getting some more exercise as long as the weather isn't too cold, wet or hot.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> That sounds right. ANd as I mentioned it does need to be heavy to sit on top. Wonder why it doesn't sink to the bottom? When the cream is too thin then it sinks or at least mixes in with the coffee.


I have heard, if you gently pour the cream over the back of a large spoon, it will sit on top more easily.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Beautiful baby girl!!


KateB said:


> This photo of my new great niece was put up on Facebook, so I'm assuming it's ok to share it. Meet Emma Frances, 1 day old.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all from a busy Queensland. It has been an interesting end of the week for me.
> 
> I will be moving, on Monday I will be applying for a unit. Hopefully I get it. Unfortunately, this means that I have had to pull out of the Aussie KAP.
> 
> ...


Sorry we won't be meeting up, Heather! But it does sound as if there are many positives to the move. Fridges etc, can be second hand- although of course rather vital in your tropical climate! You will be able to be a much busier bee!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My computer has been acting like a spoiled 2 year old this week. Sometimes I was able to read TP and other times it wouldn't let me read. Don't have any idea what the problem is but it has been very frusting.
> My oldest daughter's mother-in-law passed this past week. I went to the service today. Then ate lunch with the family. This was especially difficult as it was sudden and unexpected. A difficult day. I had met Sandra but can't say that she was a friend.
> It was hot and humid today so I felt like I hit "the wall". I had to get gas and groceries and am worn out. Hope everyone has a great week=end and a great holiday for my American friends.


I've sure missed you, Marilyn. I hope you can get your computer to behave so you can join us more often. I hope you and Ray are doing well. Although I know how being in the heat can wear you out!
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dearest Betty, I'm so glad you and Jim weren't badly hurt when you fell. At least you could get up, not like fat, ole crippled me, who had to call the paramedics to haul me up!!
I'm so sorry your daughter's socks didn't fit. It's hard to knit to fit when you can't measure the person or have them try on the item. 
If you look online there is a sock sizing chart that gives the measurements for different shoe sizes. I don't have the link on this tablet. But I used it to make socks for my daughter in TX and they fit fine.
Take care of yourself and I hope you have a chance to visit your LYS soon.
I keep you and your family in my daily prayers.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Some of what has been keeping me busy this last week or to be honest for the last month, in the case of the jacket. 
The painting is 3 foot by 5 foot, and it is glaringly obvious to me how unsteady my hand is these days- I will probably work this idea again. The jacket is another Kim Hargreaves design from her Darkhouse Collection 'Heartfelt' made up in Cleckheatons Pure Wool, 10 ply, sadly I picked up three different dye lots- I was very tired and sore while shopping- not a good combination, so the plan is to dye it a Royal Blue, which is actually the colour Iritana had wanted- plan is to meet up on Tuesday- so that will be 'd' day.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France and thanks Darowil for all the lovely coffee, I can smell it from here.
> 
> I'm already miles behind I am just so 'busy' playing with gks, visiting lovely places ad drinking lots of Frech wine!
> 
> ...


As always, I love your garden pictures. I don't know which is lovelier, you or the chateaux gardens!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Believe me Madge, Luke can have his moments! He is very determined, which will hold him in good stead later, but can lead to stand offs at the moment! However, on the whole he is a lovely wee boy with a killer smile....not that I am biased in any way you understand. :roll: Emma is not his sister (he's an only one so far) I think she's his second cousin?....his dad and her mum are first cousins, but, like yourself, she does have an older brother called Blair who's nearly 3 years old. In the photo Blair is at the far right.


What a darling bunch of nieces and nephews. All of your family, including you are very attractive!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Managed to get the painting to a point of conclusion- it is always a temptation to overwork things- but most of the day I have been either asleep, or near sleep- I think all the shenanigans have me washed out physically- I am going to have some warm tea to drink, and will head back to bed again. We have a low pressure system come in from the Tasman- the Far North is on flood warning again- they must be getting so tired of being drenched. But I did manage to slow cook some sausages with rice and pineapple, and some lamb chops with onion and tomato- both have worked out well! My box of Ferero Rocher is nearly empty- but it has been so nice to have a chocolate treat - Ringo has the carefully chocolate free Hazelnuts- so is in on the treat too. I have brought the laptop back from the bedroom- gave me the break I needed having it through there- but it has been hard to reply to posts while standing- I have a back log of people to reply to. Thank goodness it means also that I am back to not too sore while sitting.


Looking forward to seeing your painting.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all from a busy Queensland. It has been an interesting end of the week for me.
> 
> I will be moving, on Monday I will be applying for a unit. Hopefully I get it. Unfortunately, this means that I have had to pull out of the Aussie KAP.
> 
> ...


I'm so happy that you were able to find a place you like and is in a convenient location.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some of what has been keeping me busy this last week or to be honest for the last month, in the case of the jacket.
> The painting is 3 foot by 5 foot, and it is glaringly obvious to me how unsteady my hand is these days- I will probably work this idea again. The jacket is another Kim Hargreaves design from her Darkhouse Collection 'Heartfelt' made up in Cleckheatons Pure Wool, 10 ply, sadly I picked up three different dye lots- I was very tired and sore while shopping- not a good combination, so the plan is to dye it a Royal Blue, which is actually the colour Iritana had wanted- plan is to meet up on Tuesday- so that will be 'd' day.


Lovely!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Looking forward to seeing your painting.
> Junek


I think technically it comes under the bracket of sgraffiti I don't expect it to be everyone's 'cup of tea', June. But although the poem it is worked from sounds like a child's poem - it deals with very serious issues. My friend Colin, who had asked me for the translation when I was bogged down in tiny baby issues, with my first born- said my translation was better to his ear than that of John Bettjeman the poet laureate- my German friend Werner Droescher who was a senior lecturer in the German Department said the poem was 'untranslatable' which further defeated me. Sadly Colin was struck down with Korsakof's Syndrome some 6 or 7 years later- and his painting days came to a rapid end- so I am not sure whether he was able ever to complete the commission for the painting. The Modern Painting wing of the Auckland Art Gallery has been closed down- probably costed too much to keep open, sadly. This means we no longer have a dedicated display for our working artists.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Bulldog (Betty)* I am so sorry about both you and Jim falling. Thank God you weren't injured badly! On a lighter side it must have been almost comical the two of you on the floor checking on each other....I know togetherness is good for a marriage but this is going a bit too far now Betty. (LOL) Again....so glad you weren't hurt too badly and hope neither of you are too sore today.

Sorry the sock didn't fit DD but good that they fit someone! the were/are beautiful. Can't wait to see the next ones you do.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Carol I had to order fixed circulars to get the size 16" cord.....but I've got my yarn & needles now.



cmaliza said:


> ~~Hi All....marking my spot on the KTP. Betty I got some stuff...haven't ha time to look at it. I wil next week, promise!
> I got my yarn for the KAP workshop. I was surprised that finding size 4, 5, 6 was so hard to find.
> 
> VERY sleep y now...catch up tomorrow....hugs & prayers all over the world!
> Carol il/oh


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ditto


Lurker 2 said:


> They are all bonny children, Kate!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratualtions on the possibility of a new place! Will hold in prayer that this works out for you. It sounds like it will be a welcome change.


busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all from a busy Queensland. It has been an interesting end of the week for me.
> 
> I will be moving, on Monday I will be applying for a unit. Hopefully I get it. Unfortunately, this means that I have had to pull out of the Aussie KAP.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely jacket.


Lurker 2 said:


> Some of what has been keeping me busy this last week or to be honest for the last month, in the case of the jacket.
> The painting is 3 foot by 5 foot, and it is glaringly obvious to me how unsteady my hand is these days- I will probably work this idea again. The jacket is another Kim Hargreaves design from her Darkhouse Collection 'Heartfelt' made up in Cleckheatons Pure Wool, 10 ply, sadly I picked up three different dye lots- I was very tired and sore while shopping- not a good combination, so the plan is to dye it a Royal Blue, which is actually the colour Iritana had wanted- plan is to meet up on Tuesday- so that will be 'd' day.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Busy bee, so happy you like new home.
Betty, glad you and Jim not seriously hurt.
Beginning to worry about Sam. Pray he did not get sick in Seattle.
Woke up with shoulder hurting and FM issues. I don't think Maya will get her walk today.
JULIE, GLAD YOU A RE FEELING BETTER AND no longer have to stand to use computer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Busy bee, so happy you like new home.
> Betty, glad you and Jim not seriously hurt.
> Beginning to worry about Sam. Pray he did not get sick in Seattle.
> Woke up with shoulder hurting and FM issues. I don't think Maya will get her walk today.
> JULIE, GLAD YOU A RE FEELING BETTER AND no longer have to stand to use computer.


Hopefully Sam is just busy, I guess we would have heard from Katynora and whoever the others were that he was meeting up with- was it the Yarn Crawl day? I seem to recall that he did not get a lot of computer time on his last visit...
It sure is a relief to be feeling better- especially after my day of almost total rest, yesterday. Ta'a who got me motivated to do the painting, will be around at about 5-30pm, so we may be able to check how serious she is about boarding with me. It would solve a lot of problems, if she is.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil...I'm pretty late coming to the party but I love coffee and things flavored with it. I couldn't get the download but I could only imagine what it was. Thinking perhaps a cartoon of a lady slathered into her chair.

Thanks so much to you, Kate and Julie for opening KTP for us while Sam is away. You have all 3 done a great job.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Betty! Dear heart--I hope all is well with you today. So sorry the socks didn't fit but glad someone else can use them.

I can see the family resemblance among your greats, Kate--a handsome bunch indeed.

More fine work, Julie--that poem is quite powerful and the jacket lovely. 

Busyworkerbee, good luck with the move and so glad the furbaby will go along. 

I hope Sam is just too busy having a blast to check in (I do remember last time as well that he was in and out).

And I want to thank everyone again for your fabulous response to the shawl--I was moved to tears that y'all like it. 

I'm not sure what's up today yet--hope to work on patterns more--but we shall see; yard work is calling too, and I can't put it off too long. First, though, breakfast needs eating.

Healing thoughts for all in need--hugs & blessings for all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France and thanks Darowil for all the lovely coffee, I can smell it from here.
> 
> I'm already miles behind I am just so 'busy' playing with gks, visiting lovely places ad drinking lots of Frech wine!
> 
> ...


Very beautiful! And good wine is always a good thing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Believe me Madge, Luke can have his moments! He is very determined, which will hold him in good stead later, but can lead to stand offs at the moment! However, on the whole he is a lovely wee boy with a killer smile....not that I am biased in any way you understand. :roll: Emma is not his sister (he's an only one so far) I think she's his second cousin?....his dad and her mum are first cousins, but, like yourself, she does have an older brother called Blair who's nearly 3 years old. In the photo Blair is at the far right.


What a good looking bunch of children, can certainly tell they are all related too. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all from a busy Queensland. It has been an interesting end of the week for me.
> 
> I will be moving, on Monday I will be applying for a unit. Hopefully I get it. Unfortunately, this means that I have had to pull out of the Aussie KAP.
> 
> ...


I do hope that everything works out to the good for you, it is hard to be on your own when it's been a long while, but I think you will quite enjoy it once you get settled. Hopefully you will be able to find the items you need at a good price so that it will be a little less out of pocket expense. Too bad you won't be able to be at the AKAP but something to look forward to next year?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some of what has been keeping me busy this last week or to be honest for the last month, in the case of the jacket.
> The painting is 3 foot by 5 foot, and it is glaringly obvious to me how unsteady my hand is these days- I will probably work this idea again. The jacket is another Kim Hargreaves design from her Darkhouse Collection 'Heartfelt' made up in Cleckheatons Pure Wool, 10 ply, sadly I picked up three different dye lots- I was very tired and sore while shopping- not a good combination, so the plan is to dye it a Royal Blue, which is actually the colour Iritana had wanted- plan is to meet up on Tuesday- so that will be 'd' day.


Oh Julie, I love the jacket, it will look great in a Royal Blue. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Love your painting, an interesting technique that you are using. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh Betty, so glad you two weren't hurt.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Betty! Dear heart--I hope all is well with you today. So sorry the socks didn't fit but glad someone else can use them.
> 
> I can see the family resemblance among your greats, Kate--a handsome bunch indeed.
> 
> ...


I realise that not everyone here is into that style of painting! And I see it as just a beginning point- I have a wonderful collection now of oil colours- which are my preferred medium- so it is just a matter of sorting out canvasses- I do have 'duck' to work on- carefully hoarded- and not all that easy to find!
Your post of the Charlotte the Fourth Shawl occurred while I was having major problems both with my own mood, and the computer- so my apologies for not mentioning sooner, that I too think this is a very successful interpretation of the design- and it is a lovely thought to wrap one's self in Charlotte's love. She was such a beautiful and caring lady. Are you in contact with Rick? I am sure he would love to see how far the idea has come!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Julie, I love the jacket, it will look great in a Royal Blue. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Love your painting, an interesting technique that you are using. :thumbup:


Thanks!
A lot of where painters are at now a days is trying to get people to question what they are actually looking at- not merely 'pretty' pictures. The masses are able to achieve that (at times) with the photograph. Post photography painting can be quite challenging.
How is young Ryssa today?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I do hope that everything works out to the good for you, it is hard to be on your own when it's been a long while, but I think you will quite enjoy it once you get settled. Hopefully you will be able to find the items you need at a good price so that it will be a little less out of pocket expense. Too bad you won't be able to be at the AKAP but something to look forward to next year?


Certainly, I will be the non-starter for 2015- I will still be in debt for this one!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some of what has been keeping me busy this last week or to be honest for the last month, in the case of the jacket.
> The painting is 3 foot by 5 foot, and it is glaringly obvious to me how unsteady my hand is these days- I will probably work this idea again. The jacket is another Kim Hargreaves design from her Darkhouse Collection 'Heartfelt' made up in Cleckheatons Pure Wool, 10 ply, sadly I picked up three different dye lots- I was very tired and sore while shopping- not a good combination, so the plan is to dye it a Royal Blue, which is actually the colour Iritana had wanted- plan is to meet up on Tuesday- so that will be 'd' day.


Gorgeous jacket Julie. Lovely shape to it and of course, outstanding knitting!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Can see why you have been so busy, but so sorry posting has been so difficult as I know it makes other parts of life difficult too.

Thanks for the poem painting/graffiti. My first exposure to this type of painting but it is very moving.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks!
> A lot of where painters are at now a days is trying to get people to question what they are actually looking at- not merely 'pretty' pictures. The masses are able to achieve that (at times) with the photograph. Post photography painting can be quite challenging.
> How is young Ryssa today?


She's just her cute bad self. lol... She has had the rips, running around the house at breakneck speed all morning, poor Buster just looks at her like she's lost her mind. Now she's fighting with a rope toy that is big enough that she can get her whole body through it, and so she gets it over her neck and carries it with her while running, and chews on it at the same time. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gorgeous jacket Julie. Lovely shape to it and of course, outstanding knitting!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Can see why you have been so busy, but so sorry posting has been so difficult as I know it makes other parts of life difficult too.
> 
> Thanks for the poem.


Thanks, Daralene! how are you keeping? We have a very wet day- although the flood warnings are to the north of us!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Certainly, I will be the non-starter for 2015- I will still be in debt for this one!


Yes, unfortunately, but be sure to have a really great time this year.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie I hope Ta'a is serious about boarding with you. Not only would that be a financial help but having another person around (if you are compatible) would be so nice. Keeping this in prayer for you.


Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully Sam is just busy, I guess we would have heard from Katynora and whoever the others were that he was meeting up with- was it the Yarn Crawl day? I seem to recall that he did not get a lot of computer time on his last visit...
> It sure is a relief to be feeling better- especially after my day of almost total rest, yesterday. Ta'a who got me motivated to do the painting, will be around at about 5-30pm, so we may be able to check how serious she is about boarding with me. It would solve a lot of problems, if she is.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She's just her cute bad self. lol... She has had the rips, running around the house at breakneck speed all morning, poor Buster just looks at her like she's lost her mind. Now she's fighting with a rope toy that is big enough that she can get her whole body through it, and so she gets it over her neck and carries it with her while running, and chews on it at the same time. :roll:


Boy oh Boy! One fun puppy! I am contemplating a poodle next time- because there is more chance Bronwen would look after one when I go- but there is little chance she would take on a corgi- (corgi fluff) she really is much more a cat lady- their Katydid is around 15 years old now, so won't be around much longer- one of the reasons why DGS has had the 'Goodbye Mog' bookj read to him, so he knows that life does come to a conclusion. He had also made the connection to Nana's coming to the end of their lives- and also is likely to have to go through that one with his dad at a younger age - Peter being 59 this year...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, David should be home in about 3 or 4 hours, and I need to get around to go over to Marlas in just a bit and let her dogs out and back in so I guess I'll get off here. Have a great day everyone, see you all in a bit. 
Oh! Christopher has decided that as long as he can get a job here, even if it's the sugar factory, he is going to move here. Decided that he really had nothing and noone to go back to San Antonio for that mattered, and if he stays here, Kerry wants to come join him here anyway.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Daralene! how are you keeping? We have a very wet day- although the flood warnings are to the north of us!


You are so welcome, but I added more when I read more posts and realized that this was a canvas and not a small piece of paper. Size was misinterpreted. I find it very moving. Thank you for that. How wonderful to have your interpretation when it is thought it couldn't be interpreted.

Uh-oh, with the flood warnings. Thank goodness it is north of you but not good for those involved. Hope they stay safe and no danger of mud-slides or flash flooding. We are to get storms today too but now sign yet and it is gorgeous.

Had to drive an hour there and an hour back to get my credit card at the restaurant where my friend and I had eaten after the State Fair. Thankfully, DH went with me and we really enjoyed ourselves. Had a coupon that I found online for the restaurant so saved some money and ate there when we got the card. Food was ok, but it is difficult to compare with the ingredients when we get our food from the farmers. The tomatoes they used in the pomodoro sauce did not have the flavor we are used to. My leftovers will be great with more garlic added and our tomatoes in it. These farmers are spoiling us with such delicious veggies and fruit right from the vines that day. However the restaurant high in the hills of Skaneateles got their things right from their own garden, so it was all fresh and delicious there. I was so glad to find my card and not have to cancel it. :thumbup:

So good that you are able to sit again. Hope this will make weaving easier next time you go there. Big Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie I hope Ta'a is serious about boarding with you. Not only would that be a financial help but having another person around (if you are compatible) would be so nice. Keeping this in prayer for you.


I am going to suggest how I have worked out a way that she could move in sooner than I initially thought- she is coming up to a semester break, and although she will be working- she may be motivated to helping me sort out the box room- I am thinking of acquiring a Japanese Futon- a very good solution for a multi-purpose room


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You need to get a video of Ryssa and the rope toy....how funny.


Poledra65 said:


> She's just her cute bad self. lol... She has had the rips, running around the house at breakneck speed all morning, poor Buster just looks at her like she's lost her mind. Now she's fighting with a rope toy that is big enough that she can get her whole body through it, and so she gets it over her neck and carries it with her while running, and chews on it at the same time. :roll:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all from a busy Queensland. It has been an interesting end of the week for me.
> 
> I will be moving, on Monday I will be applying for a unit. Hopefully I get it. Unfortunately, this means that I have had to pull out of the Aussie KAP.
> 
> ...


Hope your move goes smoothly and that you and your furbaby will be very happy in your new home.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, David should be home in about 3 or 4 hours, and I need to get around to go over to Marlas in just a bit and let her dogs out and back in so I guess I'll get off here. Have a great day everyone, see you all in a bit.
> Oh! Christopher has decided that as long as he can get a job here, even if it's the sugar factory, he is going to move here. Decided that he really had nothing and noone to go back to San Antonio for that mattered, and if he stays here, Kerry wants to come join him here anyway.


Hope the move there closer to you will be a positive one for him and for Kerry. Nice that she wants to join him. Pray days will be so much brighter for him and for Kerry too. Yay that David will soon be home. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think technically it comes under the bracket of sgraffiti I don't expect it to be everyone's 'cup of tea', June. But although the poem it is worked from sounds like a child's poem - it deals with very serious issues. My friend Colin, who had asked me for the translation when I was bogged down in tiny baby issues, with my first born- said my translation was better to his ear than that of John Bettjeman the poet laureate- my German friend Werner Droescher who was a senior lecturer in the German Department said the poem was 'untranslatable' which further defeated me. Sadly Colin was struck down with Korsakof's Syndrome some 6 or 7 years later- and his painting days came to a rapid end- so I am not sure whether he was able ever to complete the commission for the painting. The Modern Painting wing of the Auckland Art Gallery has been closed down- probably costed too much to keep open, sadly. This means we no longer have a dedicated display for our working artists.


Never having seen another translation, I can only say, yours sounds as if you've translated very well. Not that I'm any kind of expert but I really like it.
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely jacket Julie and such a lot of work! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Boy oh Boy! One fun puppy! I am contemplating a poodle next time- because there is more chance Bronwen would look after one when I go- but there is little chance she would take on a corgi- (corgi fluff) she really is much more a cat lady- their Katydid is around 15 years old now, so won't be around much longer- one of the reasons why DGS has had the 'Goodbye Mog' bookj read to him, so he knows that life does come to a conclusion. He had also made the connection to Nana's coming to the end of their lives- and also is likely to have to go through that one with his dad at a younger age - Peter being 59 this year...


She is definitely a mess. lolol... She has figured out how to get onto the couch by herself now, without Busters help as a trampoline. lol 
Poodles are better for those who don't like shedding. 
It's too bad that your GS may have to deal with that being as his dad is older.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope the move there closer to you will be a positive one for him and for Kerry. Nice that she wants to join him. Pray days will be so much brighter for him and for Kerry too. Yay that David will soon be home. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Yes, I think it is a very good thing. 
David coming home is a great thing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Great start Darowil! I (say it very quietly...) don't like tea (but I can still visit?  :lol: ) I prefer coffee. I like the idea of coffee in chilli and may well try that one. Loved the wee bushbaby or whatever it was at the end.


Thanks Kate...Not at all what I was picturing but so appropriate. LOL


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, David should be home in about 3 or 4 hours, and I need to get around to go over to Marlas in just a bit and let her dogs out and back in so I guess I'll get off here. Have a great day everyone, see you all in a bit.
> Oh! Christopher has decided that as long as he can get a job here, even if it's the sugar factory, he is going to move here. Decided that he really had nothing and noone to go back to San Antonio for that mattered, and if he stays here, Kerry wants to come join him here anyway.


I know that's great news for you. I would love it if my daughter in TX moved back to VA but she's been there for close to 20 years and has about 16 years in a good job....plus good friends and a son starting in middle school this year so I doubt she'll ever move back. Just glad she can visit each year.
Hope you have a good weekend. And good luck with Christopher in the job hunt!
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh! Christopher has decided that as long as he can get a job here, even if it's the sugar factory, he is going to move here. Decided that he really had nothing and noone to go back to San Antonio for that mattered, and if he stays here, Kerry wants to come join him here anyway.


Great news!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie, the painting and knitting show that you are a very talented lady. I am glad you are feeling better today and hope you are able to get your boarder .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, I find the painting very poignant.
The jacket is beautiful and I hope we will see it blue?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie...Glad you are feeling some better. Hope it works to get a roommate and that it is someone you really get along with. Good to know that you found her inspirational with your painting. So sad to hear about the different dye lots and I do hope the dying will go alright. Just such a pain to have to do that. I know the jacket will be beautiful. Keep us all posted as to how that works out as at some time I, or perhaps some others too, may do the same thing. Loved hearing about your interpretation of the poem for your painting. My curiosity is peaked. So sad about the Art Museum shutting down the part for artists of the day.

Sassafrass...Sorry the FM is acting up today. You are so inspiring with all you do when you are feeling good. Just when you think you are all better it strikes again, but better to really enjoy the good days and just take a recovery day when it does hit. 

Busyworkerbee...Congratulations on the new place. It will be nice to be within walking distance of so many things and to be on your own. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Too bad about the added expense of appliances though. Hope that works out.

Kate...Great looking children and you can sure tell they are related.

Angelam...Didn't realize you had to give up coffee for migraines and here they tell me to drink it when I have one. Hope it helped you.

Gwenie...I will be interested to know if double cream is what I know as clotted cream. I saw it when I was in England and people had it on their strawberries and it was almost like whipped cream it was so thick, but not fluffy. Found a picture and it does look like that. Yogurt texture it looks like.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Never having seen another translation, I can only say, yours sounds as if you've translated very well. Not that I'm any kind of expert but I really like it.
> Junek


I have to confess that the translation I have used this time is the one I read to Colin when I first spoke of the poem with him- it is the translation given in the book- The Penguin Book of German Verse- one of my first purchases when at Uni in 1965- I was very taken with Goethe then Gretchen Am Spinrade- 'Mein Ruh ist Hin mein Herz ist Schwer Ich finde sie nimmer und nimmer mehr', as Gretchen mourns having fallen for Faust. I found the Brecht poems much later on! I am sure I could get it into better than blank verse though- which is one of the reasons I want to work it again! Would also like to track down Man Ray's photograph of a plum tree in a New York sidewalk- need to get to the Art School Library for that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> I enjoyed the grand opening to this week's KAP. Our local restaurant used to make the best chili..when she finally told us her secret, it was a combination of a bit of instant coffee and a full squirt of chocolate syrup like one puts on a chocolate fudge sundae.


WOW, sounds good.

I know the Mexicans and Africans also use chocolate in their cooking but the unsweetened, so it is a totally different flavor.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Clotted cream is not the same as double cream. Clotted cream is much thicker, Delicious on desserts for an occasional treat.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie I hope Ta'a is serious about boarding with you. Not only would that be a financial help but having another person around (if you are compatible) would be so nice. Keeping this in prayer for you.


Would she move in in time to look after the dog for you while you are in Australia? (Have had a CRAFT moment and can't remember his name! Begins with an R....?)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> This photo of my new great niece was put up on Facebook, so I'm assuming it's ok to share it. Meet Emma Frances, 1 day old.


Welcome to our world Emma Frances. :thumb up: Just perfect.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, the painting and knitting show that you are a very talented lady. I am glad you are feeling better today and hope you are able to get your boarder .


I owe so much of what I am able to do, to my mother's teaching me skills at a young age- most children would not have had the basics of oil painting taught to them at age 8, so sad that the ex burned that painting in his exorcism of my presence when I had finally got the children and me, to safety. I have a recent photo of the ex- which I feel shows what he has become rather dramatically- but I am being very careful who I show it to, because I don't want to upset Bronwen.
Rising 4 am., here now- so time to reheat some of my slow cooked meals I made yesterday- sausage and rice with pineapple- and lamb chops with onion and tomato- all worked very well, and a very thoughtful gift from a kind lady at church. I have rice (basmati) and eggs and cheese, so would have survived- but paid the ambulance bill- which left me literally $13- which I invested in the cheese and eggs. I know that the Church will be helping me with more food for the coming week- and then I have the first payment of the increased amount of rent- but I will have an appointment with the Lady at Superannuation on the 24th to discuss finances. Strategically just before I leave for Australia.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lovely jacket Julie and such a lot of work! :thumbup:


The worst bit was keeping the three lots of increase, decrease working across the two fronts- to achieve the tailored finish- none of them lined up on the same row, and all were on differing intervals!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> That sounds right. ANd as I mentioned it does need to be heavy to sit on top. Wonder why it doesn't sink to the bottom? When the cream is too thin then it sinks or at least mixes in with the coffee.


Must be that the thicker has more air content???


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I realise that not everyone here is into that style of painting! And I see it as just a beginning point- I have a wonderful collection now of oil colours- which are my preferred medium- so it is just a matter of sorting out canvasses- I do have 'duck' to work on- carefully hoarded- and not all that easy to find!
> Your post of the Charlotte the Fourth Shawl occurred while I was having major problems both with my own mood, and the computer- so my apologies for not mentioning sooner, that I too think this is a very successful interpretation of the design- and it is a lovely thought to wrap one's self in Charlotte's love. She was such a beautiful and caring lady. Are you in contact with Rick? I am sure he would love to see how far the idea has come!


I did not worry--I know things have been both busy and rough for you of late, and I know too well how that goes!

I do have the mailing address for Rick, but does anyone know if he has returned there or is he still with his brother (I think it was)? Of course I do want him to see it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, I find the painting very poignant.
> The jacket is beautiful and I hope we will see it blue?


I hope I will be able to get a photograph of it at that point too! depends who does the dyeing and where! 
I am very taken with Brecht as a poet- more so as I grow older- have always loved reading aloud in German- a language I found easier to pick up than French, although I did 5 -6 years of French- and chose to do it as my language 'component ' of the first degree- because I knew I was more likely to pass- managed to scrape through!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I did not worry--I know things have been both busy and rough for you of late, and I know too well how that goes!
> 
> I do have the mailing address for Rick, but does anyone know if he has returned there or is he still with his brother (I think it was)? Of course I do want him to see it.


I could let you have his current email!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie...Glad you are feeling some better. Hope it works to get a roommate and that it is someone you really get along with. Good to know that you found her inspirational with your painting. So sad to hear about the different dye lots and I do hope the dying will go alright. Just such a pain to have to do that. I know the jacket will be beautiful. Keep us all posted as to how that works out as at some time I, or perhaps some others too, may do the same thing. Loved hearing about your interpretation of the poem for your painting. My curiosity is peaked. So sad about the Art Museum shutting down the part for artists of the day.
> 
> Sassafrass...Sorry the FM is acting up today. You are so inspiring with all you do when you are feeling good. Just when you think you are all better it strikes again, but better to really enjoy the good days and just take a recovery day when it does hit.
> 
> ...


Oh it won't be sharing a room- Daralene- she will be able to have a room to herself- I have the tiny bedroom- which I am gradually getting organised- life is a lt less pressured now I have the knitting for the Jacket completed- I have a total of three bedrooms- although one is the 'boxroom' but that could have a Futon and become a multi-purpose space.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Would she move in in time to look after the dog for you while you are in Australia? (Have had a CRAFT moment and can't remember his name! Begins with an R....?)


Ringo ! Just think of the Beatle, Kate! No she is not really a dog person- and he is too precious to take risks with- I have already paid the kennels.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I want to thank everyone so much for their prayers for my nephew who had the aneurysm a few months back and for my great nieces and nephews who just had e-coli. I know your prayers and healing wishes do make a difference. With DH home, and our KTP so many pages sometimes I am afraid I have missed thanking someone individually, so please accept my heartfelt thanks.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh it won't be sharing a room- Daralene- she will be able to have a room to herself- I have the tiny bedroom- which I am gradually getting organised- life is a lt less pressured now I have the knitting for the Jacket completed- I have a total of three bedrooms- although one is the 'boxroom' but that could have a Futon and become a multi-purpose space.


Aaaah, translation is different. Here roommate can be someone who shares an apartment with one or it could be just a room but sharing living quarters is how I meant that. Knew you had more than one bedroom and just so glad for the possibility of some financial help as long as she is a nice person and compatible. At least you both have rooms where you can go to be alone. My grandmother used to rent out rooms in her home and those people became like family to me. I was quite little then. They had a bedroom and joined us for meals and sometimes when we visited but often kept to their room. Mind you, the one she let out was the tinier of the rooms. A single bed and not much room to turn around, but I'm sure the money helped them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Aaaah, translation is different. Hear roommate can be someone who shares an apartment with one. Knew you had more than one bedroom and just so glad for the possibility of some financial help as long as she is a nice person and compatible.


She is determined and a bit obstinate in her own opinion- I think it would be like having my older girl at home- survived that ok!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> She is determined and a bit obstinate in her own opinion- I think it would be like having my older girl at home- survived that ok!


You are so quick for me. I was editing and you already answered. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I will have to learn to be more precise in my original post. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> She is determined and a bit obstinate in her own opinion- I think it would be like having my older girl at home- survived that ok!


Oh dear.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, I really must get off of here. Not even dressed yet and so much to do. Not caught up on last weeks and not caught up on here either. Did see where someone fell. Think it was Bulldog and dH. Oh dear. Hope you are ok.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ask4J...Hey there!! What an inspiring lady that leads your exercise.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Brighteyes...Agreed, knitting makes anything better.

Kiwifrau...I still enjoy a good culpa' tea too. Coffee is my first go to but love tea.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> You are so quick for me. I was editing and you already answered. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I will have to learn to be more precise in my original post. :XD: :XD: :XD:


I mean I can handle having another creative soul around- it was such a joy when Mwyffanwy was practising her singing!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

My son was in town to close up the house, the new people moved in today so it is all finalized. He is on his way home to Duncan right now and just sent me one of the nicest pictures of Castle Mountain I have ever seen. 

He is well on the way and will stay overnight in Kelowna and then home tomorrow. We are flying out on Wednesday next week to finalize on an apartment. I am ready for a break.
\\
Here is one of the prettiest views in the Canadian Rockies, between Banff and Lake louise before you head west. Taken by my son this morning.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

just caught up.

Came home from work yesterday and called in today so am off today to. working tomorrow for definate.

Going to go now and see if I can rest some more. 

Sorry for not commenting but have read everyones posts and thinking of you all today.

Will check in later on.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Believe me Madge, Luke can have his moments! He is very determined, which will hold him in good stead later, but can lead to stand offs at the moment! However, on the whole he is a lovely wee boy with a killer smile....not that I am biased in any way you understand. Emma is not his sister (he's an only one so far) I think she's his second cousin?....his dad and her mum are first cousins, but, like yourself, she does have an older brother called Blair who's nearly 3 years old. In the photo Blair is at the far right.

Kate, this is a beautiful bunch of nieces and nephews.
Heather, prayers that your transition will be easy. It sounds like there are a lot of positives to the move. I am so happy for you.
June, dear heart. Jim and I are just sore. We laughed at how silly we must have looked lying feet to head and trying to help each other. I am 5' 1 & 1/2" and round, so I am not a little thing. I am swatching to get my gauge on some Lorna Laces Shepher Sock Yarn I ordered to make my sister a pair of socks. She wears the same sized sock I do, so if I don't get the sizing right on this pair, I am gonna cry. I asked Allyson repeatedly on the trial run if they were too tight and she kept saying no. I am going to really measure my foot and calculate the stitches as best I can. I have a printout of how to customize a sock and it says to go by the ankle measurement. I have always read to go by the widest part of the foot right below the toes.
I am so excited. I just talked to my new neighbor and she knitted years ago and wants to get back into it. Wouldn't that be great.
I can't go to the yarn store until I have more money saved and that will take a while as I only get $100 a month play money. I need to get more ink cartridges for my printer now so I can print out my sock charts. I do so love making socks. I hope I can get the sizing right.
I wound my yarn into cakes last night for my MSU scarf (the old shale pattern) and two to make Sister two pair of socks. Want to make her a plain pair and a patterned pair and and anklet pair for her birthday in December. I did not swatch the pattern or stockinette stitch for Allyson to compare to yarn label. I am hoping that is my problem.
Jim will be into football all day today so after I read my SS lesson hope I can play with my sock.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Believe me Madge, Luke can have his moments! He is very determined, which will hold him in good stead later, but can lead to stand offs at the moment! However, on the whole he is a lovely wee boy with a killer smile....not that I am biased in any way you understand. :roll: Emma is not his sister (he's an only one so far) I think she's his second cousin?....his dad and her mum are first cousins, but, like yourself, she does have an older brother called Blair who's nearly 3 years old. In the photo Blair is at the far right.


What a cute group.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Keep forgetting-- the pix of the babies/toddlers/grandkids are wonderful. I don't get to play with little ones now, none in family and little girl down the street is in school. Oh, well, did get to pet a wee little dog this morning, part Yorkie, part Chihuahua. Came right to me. And I've got a couple across the alley, one friendly, one not but hoping friendly will teach "not". I miss my dog but do NOT need another one.
> 
> Noticed my newest orchid (clearance at grocery store) is putting out 2 new shoots. Good sign.


I'm with you--no grand kids. I've been seen cooing to little ones in the grocery store or wherever I see them, fortunately the parents don't seem to mind.

I do have a new cat, however. I chose him, I know my saying was I'll never have a male cat because they are very fast and run away. Well...for some reason he warmed up to me in his little cage and I asked to hold him. It took less than a second for me to fall in love with this little 10# sweety who loves to be held and cuddles in your arms--it's all in the holding and you know instantly.

So now I'm a bit less aggressive in eyeing babies in public. And I can knit stuff for my cat--he has a small face and most people think he's a female so I can get quite feminine in what I make and he'll not care as long as I take it off rather quickly.

Plants can have this affect also--they need TLC as well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry you have to mss KAP but I bet you will enjoy having your own place again.


busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all from a busy Queensland. It has been an interesting end of the week for me.
> 
> I will be moving, on Monday I will be applying for a unit. Hopefully I get it. Unfortunately, this means that I have had to pull out of the Aussie KAP.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Believe me Madge, Luke can have his moments! He is very determined, which will hold him in good stead later, but can lead to stand offs at the moment! However, on the whole he is a lovely wee boy with a killer smile....not that I am biased in any way you understand. Emma is not his sister (he's an only one so far) I think she's his second cousin?....his dad and her mum are first cousins, but, like yourself, she does have an older brother called Blair who's nearly 3 years old. In the photo Blair is at the far right.
> 
> Kate, this is a beautiful bunch of nieces and nephews.
> Heather, prayers that your transition will be easy. It sounds like there are a lot of positives to the move. I am so happy for you.
> ...


Betty, I would encourage you to try the Travelling Vine pattern, once you have mastered the 'old shale' , it makes up into such a fine scarf- I know the number of rows in the pattern is a bit daunting at first- but you made such a lovely job of that recent pair of socks- I am sure like Daralene it is that you lack a bit of confidence when it comes to your abilities!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> My son was in town to close up the house, the new people moved in today so it is all finalized. He is on his way home to Duncan right now and just sent me one of the nicest pictures of Castle Mountain I have ever seen.
> 
> He is well on the way and will stay overnight in Kelowna and then home tomorrow. We are flying out on Wednesday next week to finalize on an apartment. I am ready for a break.
> \\
> Here is one of the prettiest views in the Canadian Rockies, between Banff and Lake louise before you head west. Taken by my son this morning.


This is absolutely gorgeous! I remember visiting Lake Louise in Banff--it was years ago--too long ago--must plan a trip there again. A friend took a bus trip up there early this summer and enjoyed every minute--the really blue sky and lakes are unforgettable.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto


Cashmeregma said:


> Hope the move there closer to you will be a positive one for him and for Kerry. Nice that she wants to join him. Pray days will be so much brighter for him and for Kerry too. Yay that David will soon be home. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto; lovely poem


jknappva said:


> Never having seen another translation, I can only say, yours sounds as if you've translated very well. Not that I'm any kind of expert but I really like it.
> Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto; lovely poem


Thanks, Gwen! I have had to go on a very circuitous route to get here- the whole of KP is being blocked from Gmail at the moment- suspects a pop-up blocker- but I suspect KP does have a hand in the number of pop-ups I am experiencing!!!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Morning, all. I'm pages and pages behind, but promised Sandy I would hop into the new tea party and let everyone know that her computer has crossed the virtual rainbow bridge  and she'll be severely limited in contact with us until she can replace it. As Sandy put it, after the recent car problems and now the computer problems, if it weren't for bad luck, she wouldn't have any luck at all! :thumbdown: Please send positive vibes for Sandy. Thanks.

Going back to last week's KTP to start catching up. Will report on our yarn crawl later, if Sam hasn't already done so.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> I do have a new cat, however. I chose him, I know my saying was I'll never have a male cat because they are very fast and run away. Well...for some reason he warmed up to me in his little cage and I asked to hold him. It took less than a second for me to fall in love with this little 10# sweety who loves to be held and cuddles in your arms--it's all in the holding and you know instantly.


It's good to see you! And congrats on your new furbaby.  I also have a lot of plants and just love them, too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, lovely sweater, hope we get to see it agin after it is blue. I sure hope it works out for you having a friend share your house, that will certainly help with finances.
Shirley, great picture of the mountains, I love BC.
Betty, so glad neither you or Jim were hurt in your fall, it must certainly have been quite a site. I'm glad your grand daughter fits into your beautiful socks, it would be a shame if no one could wear them after all your work.
My brother dropped in for coffee this morning, he seems to be doing well,he has been doing alot of work on his house.he says his late wife was a hoarder, he had no idea how much junk she had squirreled away in every nook & cranny of the house. He said he took away truckloads of junk. Apparently her family thought he should not get rid of stuff but he said if he has to do the cleaning there cannot be junk around. I'm not sure how he's finding time to do all this because he works very long hours but I guess he wants to keep busy. He has been keeping company a little with a neighbor whose husband ran off with anther woman. They have been friends for many years so it's nice for both to have someone to travel a little with. 
We had a wild thunderstorm last night & got about 1/2 inch of rain.Cloudy & windy today. Well, must get off here & do something Have a good day.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> My son was in town to close up the house, the new people moved in today so it is all finalized. He is on his way home to Duncan right now and just sent me one of the nicest pictures of Castle Mountain I have ever seen.
> 
> He is well on the way and will stay overnight in Kelowna and then home tomorrow. We are flying out on Wednesday next week to finalize on an apartment. I am ready for a break.
> \\
> Here is one of the prettiest views in the Canadian Rockies, between Banff and Lake louise before you head west. Taken by my son this morning.


The picture is breathtaking...it's so beautiful!
Things are moving so quickly for you now that the health issues have been resolved.
Hope you have a safe trip to Vancouver and find a wonderful place to live.
Junek


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

This is wonderful, printed it so we can try all.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lee Carlson said:


> This is wonderful, printed it so we can try all.


I don't think you've joined us before. I hope you enjoyed your visit and decide to come back often.
Junek


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

It was good to catch up on the news of my friends on the KAP. I'm glad for the moves that will allow fur babies to live with one, and Julie, you are awesome..loved the painting and the jacket.
Quick Molly report for those who have so kindly added us to their prayers. She had a blood sugar of 94 this am and has dropped 9 pounds..much of it water but also some actual body fat. Both good for her. The vet is pleased with how she is doing. We see her again in 2 weeks for an evaluation of her status to be sure we have not got her blood sugar down too low.
Just signed up today, at the local knit shop, for my sister and me to take the house gnome (Alan Dart) knit class. We start in one week..still don't have the yarn list but I'm thinking I have enough stash to make it work without buying anything. Molly has been a bit hard on the finances.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, lovely sweater, hope we get to see it agin after it is blue. I sure hope it works out for you having a friend share your house, that will certainly help with finances.


Thanks Bonnie- I too hope to get photos of the finished work- it will be the first time in a long time that I have dyed wool- but is you are careful with water temperatures there should not be a problem.
The beauty with having a boarder is that the Govt. treats it differently from any other type of income- it does not reduce the basic amount of Superannuation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> It was good to catch up on the news of my friends on the KAP. I'm glad for the moves that will allow fur babies to live with one, and Julie, you are awesome..loved the painting and the jacket.
> Quick Molly report for those who have so kindly added us to their prayers. She had a blood sugar of 94 this am and has dropped 9 pounds..much of it water but also some actual body fat. Both good for her. The vet is pleased with how she is doing. We see her again in 2 weeks for an evaluation of her status to be sure we have not got her blood sugar down too low.
> Just signed up today, at the local knit shop, for my sister and me to take the house gnome (Alan Dart) knit class. We start in one week..still don't have the yarn list but I'm thinking I have enough stash to make it work without buying anything. Molly has been a bit hard on the finances.


Thank you so much! Knowing your understanding of German, that is a real compliment. 
I am so glad that Molly's is gaining a waist line- or is it just a backbone presently[ I will not be forgetting to keep you in my thoughts for next Tuesday, your time!
Your knitting class sounds of interest!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've just put the pattern for the shawl on Ravelry and Craftsy and will put it over in the designer section of the forum shortly. Thanks to ALL my cheerleaders here for your support. :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Kept having problems with KP yesterday and today. It has logged me out a couple times when I was coming back every couple hours. Then this morning it won't let me know you have posted new stuff. At least I know how to find this place.

Feeling a bit better today, hope I have the cold under control. Had a good walk this morning with fairly cool temps and slight breeze but tons of humidity. Cool enough I might even cook tonight, been eating leftovers and salads. 

Working on the last 4 rounds of the bottom ribbing on Banksia, hope to block it and get a pix. Sure is pretty.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I had a few problems earlier with kp myself, kicked me out(signed me off) several times earlier.


Ask4j-glad you are back :thumbup: 

Lee Carlson- happy you stopped by the ktp. :-D 

Betty- happy you and Jim are okay, and happy to hear your new neighbor enjoys knitting and wants to start it up again. :thumbup:

Been watching movies and snoozing on the couch off and on this afternoon. Gage put a blanket over me and said you rest Mama and get better you here. lol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Kept having problems with KP yesterday and today. It has logged me out a couple times when I was coming back every couple hours. Then this morning it won't let me know you have posted new stuff. At least I know how to find this place.
> 
> Feeling a bit better today, hope I have the cold under control. Had a good walk this morning with fairly cool temps and slight breeze but tons of humidity. Cool enough I might even cook tonight, been eating leftovers and salads.
> 
> Working on the last 4 rounds of the bottom ribbing on Banksia, hope to block it and get a pix. Sure is pretty.


Computers have a mind of their own, don't they?! I hope it settles down and glad you're feeling better. I'm excited to see the Banksia!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Carol I had to order fixed circulars to get the size 16" cord.....but I've got my yarn & needles now.


I can find them at the Michael's store here. The LYS also carries them. I have not looked at JoAnns or Hobby Lobby to see if they carry them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I owe so much of what I am able to do, to my mother's teaching me skills at a young age- most children would not have had the basics of oil painting taught to them at age 8, so sad that the ex burned that painting in his exorcism of my presence when I had finally got the children and me, to safety. I have a recent photo of the ex- which I feel shows what he has become rather dramatically- but I am being very careful who I show it to, because I don't want to upset Bronwen.
> Rising 4 am., here now- so time to reheat some of my slow cooked meals I made yesterday- sausage and rice with pineapple- and lamb chops with onion and tomato- all worked very well, and a very thoughtful gift from a kind lady at church. I have rice (basmati) and eggs and cheese, so would have survived- but paid the ambulance bill- which left me literally $13- which I invested in the cheese and eggs. I know that the Church will be helping me with more food for the coming week- and then I have the first payment of the increased amount of rent- but I will have an appointment with the Lady at Superannuation on the 24th to discuss finances. Strategically just before I leave for Australia.


Yum!! One thing for sure, you are very good at budgeting the grocery money. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She is determined and a bit obstinate in her own opinion- I think it would be like having my older girl at home- survived that ok!


  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've just put the pattern for the shawl on Ravelry and Craftsy and will put it over in the designer section of the forum shortly. Thanks to ALL my cheerleaders here for your support. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Going to go looking for it now.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> That sounds right. ANd as I mentioned it does need to be heavy to sit on top. Wonder why it doesn't sink to the bottom? When the cream is too thin then it sinks or at least mixes in with the coffee.


I think the amount of fat makes it lighter.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Bonnie- I too hope to get photos of the finished work- it will be the first time in a long time that I have dyed wool- but is you are careful with water temperatures there should not be a problem.
> The beauty with having a boarder is that the Govt. treats it differently from any other type of income- it does not reduce the basic amount of Superannuation.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> It was good to catch up on the news of my friends on the KAP. I'm glad for the moves that will allow fur babies to live with one, and Julie, you are awesome..loved the painting and the jacket.
> Quick Molly report for those who have so kindly added us to their prayers. She had a blood sugar of 94 this am and has dropped 9 pounds..much of it water but also some actual body fat. Both good for her. The vet is pleased with how she is doing. We see her again in 2 weeks for an evaluation of her status to be sure we have not got her blood sugar down too low.
> Just signed up today, at the local knit shop, for my sister and me to take the house gnome (Alan Dart) knit class. We start in one week..still don't have the yarn list but I'm thinking I have enough stash to make it work without buying anything. Molly has been a bit hard on the finances.


Wonderful news on Molly!! :thumbup: :thumbup: 
It is expensive when things like that happen for sure, hopefully once all her levels are staying relatively stable, it won't be necessary for so many vet visits.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> My son was in town to close up the house, the new people moved in today so it is all finalized. He is on his way home to Duncan right now and just sent me one of the nicest pictures of Castle Mountain I have ever seen.
> 
> He is well on the way and will stay overnight in Kelowna and then home tomorrow. We are flying out on Wednesday next week to finalize on an apartment. I am ready for a break.
> \\
> Here is one of the prettiest views in the Canadian Rockies, between Banff and Lake louise before you head west. Taken by my son this morning.


Stunning photo, one day perhaps a trip out West for me too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yum!! One thing for sure, you are very good at budgeting the grocery money. :thumbup:


It is something I learned the hard way- when the girls were growing up- but you do learn what best is your basic supply- I seldom run out of milk powder for instance- although I do seem to be running short on my ersatz coffee frequently, lately- so I am learning to drink my herbal teas more happily- I used keep them for when I had visitors- I am using my hibiscus tea today- finished all my zingers- and managing to drink plain water too- ours sadly has a high chlorine content- so I always boil it to drive out some of that taste! Must get on to having my shower so I am ready for church!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is something I learned the hard way- when the girls were growing up- but you do learn what best is your basic supply- I seldom run out of milk powder for instance- although I do seem to be running short on my ersatz coffee frequently, lately- so I am learning to drink my herbal teas more happily- I used keep them for when I had visitors- I am using my hibiscus tea today- finished all my zingers- and managing to drink plain water too- ours sadly has a high chlorine content- so I always boil it to drive out some of that taste! Must get on to having my shower so I am ready for church!


 Marla is trying to figure out the best way to send molasses. lol. So the next box should be rather interesting. :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna, Christopher loved your Charlotte when I showed it too him, and explained it's name. He was surprised that people designed things like that, I guess he thought it was all done with computers, needless to say, he was very impressed with your skill as we all are.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> It was good to catch up on the news of my friends on the KAP. I'm glad for the moves that will allow fur babies to live with one, and Julie, you are awesome..loved the painting and the jacket.
> Quick Molly report for those who have so kindly added us to their prayers. She had a blood sugar of 94 this am and has dropped 9 pounds..much of it water but also some actual body fat. Both good for her. The vet is pleased with how she is doing. We see her again in 2 weeks for an evaluation of her status to be sure we have not got her blood sugar down too low.
> Just signed up today, at the local knit shop, for my sister and me to take the house gnome (Alan Dart) knit class. We start in one week..still don't have the yarn list but I'm thinking I have enough stash to make it work without buying anything. Molly has been a bit hard on the finances.


Great news about Mollie. Vet bills are horrendous! I took out vet insurance for my cat several years ago while she was in good health. It's saved me a lot of money since she's had a spell with asthma and messed up tummy since I got it.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla is trying to figure out the best way to send molasses. lol. So the next box should be rather interesting. :-D


Goodness! I guess if it is well in towards the middle of the box- ie., not so squishable it would survive- I found out only the other day that there is something other than Blackstrap Molasses, that may be better for one- we have only the Blackstrap !


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sorlenna, Christopher loved your Charlotte when I showed it too him, and explained it's name. He was surprised that people designed things like that, I guess he thought it was all done with computers, needless to say, he was very impressed with your skill as we all are.


 Do thank him for me!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla is trying to figure out the best way to send molasses. lol. So the next box should be rather interesting. :-D


Plastic jar and loads of bubble wrap?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, thank you. Took a nap and some Aleve and feeling somewhat better. Lost 1.2 pounds. S.L.O.W., but steady 
I guess.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

mjs said:


> I think the amount of fat makes it lighter.


That is correct. That is why, on the farm, the cream always floated to the top of the gallon of milk, often 2-3 inches of cream. Of course, those were the days of unpasturized milk.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I had a few problems earlier with kp myself, kicked me out(signed me off) several times earlier.
> 
> Ask4j-glad you are back :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Sorry you aren't feeling well but so sweet of Gage to take care of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, thank you. Took a nap and some Aleve and feeling somewhat better. Lost 1.2 pounds. S.L.O.W., but steady
> I guess.


Yes, and the right direction with both things.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good Morning/afternoon/evening to you all
> 
> And of course a night cap is needed.


~~~~I'd look like that if iDID drink some coffee....can't drink it anymore. LOVE the smell and taste of it....my body is the uncooperative one!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyt1n...So glad Molly is doing well. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Your knitting class sounds wonderful.

Julie, hopefully once things get settled with this trip to Australia and if you get a boarder, things will be easier. Your slow cooked meals sounded lovely and I am so thankful you have the church to help you out when you get so very low on food.

Designer...Nice that son was back even if a short trip and that was quite the photo he took. Absolutely stunning, as you have shown us too. Your trip sure is just around the corner now. Good luck finding a new place.

Sorlenna...How wonderful the Charlotte is on Ravelry, etc.. It must be a lovely feeling.

Bonnie...So glad your brother is doing well. 

Kansas g-ma...Can't wait to see the Banksia.

Well, not caught up again, pages and pages behind but we are meeting another professor and his wife for dinner. It will be casual and they are very down to earth. My kind of people. At one time he was DH's student. His wife is a spinner, makes real lace, and is now a knitter with her spinning.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Gage put a blanket over me and said you rest Mama and get better you here. lol


What a sweet young man you are raising! Way to go, Gage!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wasn't complaining really....had wanted to get the cord to go with my needles from KnitPicks and they don't sell the 16" cord for the interchangables....had to get fixed. To be honest didn't think about going to the LYS (usual one closed) and our Michaels , Hobby Lobby, and JoAnns do not have a good selection of needles unfortunately. Should have gone to the LYS.....just don't have that particular one in my brain as a "go to" place yet. LOL


pacer said:


> I can find them at the Michael's store here. The LYS also carries them. I have not looked at JoAnns or Hobby Lobby to see if they carry them.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Great start Darowil! I (say it very quietly...) don't like tea (but I can still visit?  :lol: ) I prefer coffee. I like the idea of coffee in chilli and may well try that one. Loved the wee bushbaby or whatever it was at the end.


~~~I liked that idea, too. Will have to try that. :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Julie, I do fully intend to make the traveling vine at some point but decided to do this maroon thread in the Old Shale since I saw it pictured in same color and loved it. I meant to mention how pretty your jacket is (as is all your work).Hope the hip is giving you some relief. It will be wonderful to have a housemate. The companionship and help on the bills will be great.
Sorlenna, thanks for the heads up on the pattern.
Kaye, I pray things are getting better for Christopher. It is hard when our kids hurt. Just loving him and being there for him will be the best medicine for him. I love hearing about Ryssa.
Flyty1, so glad to hear Molly is improving. Our furbabies are our children.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Yay for Molly! I'm very happy to hear she's making progress.

Desert Joy, congrats to you, too. Slow but steady wins the race! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just purchased my copy of Charlotte the Fourth. Have no idea when I'll do it but WILL attempt it. Alrady have the yarn for it too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> flyt1n...So glad Molly is doing well. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Your knitting class sounds wonderful.
> 
> Julie, hopefully once things get settled with this trip to Australia and if you get a boarder, things will be easier. Your slow cooked meals sounded lovely and I am so thankful you have the church to help you out when you get so very low on food.
> 
> ...


I hope so too, Daralene!
I am so glad you will have so much in common with this Professor's wife- gives you lots to talk about, I hope. By real lace, do you mean bobbin lace?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Julie, I do fully intend to make the traveling vine at some point but decided to do this maroon thread in the Old Shale since I saw it pictured in same color and loved it. I meant to mention how pretty your jacket is (as is all your work).Hope the hip is giving you some relief. It will be wonderful to have a housemate. The companionship and help on the bills will be great.
> Sorlenna, thanks for the heads up on the pattern.
> Kaye, I pray things are getting better for Christopher. It is hard when our kids hurt. Just loving him and being there for him will be the best medicine for him. I love hearing about Ryssa.
> Flyty1, so glad to hear Molly is improving. Our furbabies are our children.


I was a bit concerned that you might feel there were too many rows to the pattern- and there is no 'rest ' row- the purl rows still require counting for the purl together through back of loop, and the purl 2 together on the the second section of the design- where the zig zags, if you see what I mean?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France and thanks Darowil for all the lovely coffee, I can smell it from here.
> 
> I'm already miles behind I am just so 'busy' playing with gks, visiting lovely places ad drinking lots of Frech wine!
> 
> ...


~~~as always....beautiful photos! I have always wondered what a herbacious border looked like....now I know!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Managed to get the painting to a point of conclusion- it is always a temptation to overwork things- but most of the day I have been either asleep, or near sleep- I think all the shenanigans have me washed out physically- I am going to have some warm tea to drink, and will head back to bed again. We have a low pressure system come in from the Tasman- the Far North is on flood warning again- they must be getting so tired of being drenched. But I did manage to slow cook some sausages with rice and pineapple, and some lamb chops with onion and tomato- both have worked out well! My box of Ferero Rocher is nearly empty- but it has been so nice to have a chocolate treat - Ringo has the carefully chocolate free Hazelnuts- so is in on the treat too. I have brought the laptop back from the bedroom- gave me the break I needed having it through there- but it has been hard to reply to posts while standing- I have a back log of people to reply to. Thank goodness it means also that I am back to not too sore while sitting.


~~~Good news about feeling better. We want you in good shape for the trip...just around the corner! 
:thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are all bonny children, Kate!


~~~So true!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all from a busy Queensland. It has been an interesting end of the week for me.
> 
> I will be moving, on Monday I will be applying for a unit. Hopefully I get it. Unfortunately, this means that I have had to pull out of the Aussie KAP.
> 
> ...


~~~Glad for the move, sorry you will miss the Downunder KAP :|


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hi Ask4j! I'm in Golden Valley (MN--just west of Minneapolis) watching the rain, too! Welcome back to the tea party. Sam is in Seattle on vacation. I think he's had to change his user name for some reason and is now Fuzzy Wuzzy.


Uh oh, there goes his beard. After all, Fuzzy Wuzzy wasn't fuzzy was he?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just purchased my copy of Charlotte the Fourth. Have no idea when I'll do it but WILL attempt it. Alrady have the yarn for it too.


And you do know where to find help.  Maybe we could do a knit along later on? I don't really want to "teach" it, but I'd be okay with that kind of discussion.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Flytt, glad Molly feeling better.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Uh oh, there goes his beard. After all, Fuzzy Wuzzy wasn't fuzzy was he?


TeeHeeHee!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness! I guess if it is well in towards the middle of the box- ie., not so squishable it would survive- I found out only the other day that there is something other than Blackstrap Molasses, that may be better for one- we have only the Blackstrap !


Yes, I can't remember what we call the other one, but I know we can get more than just blackstrap.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Do thank him for me!


 Done.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Plastic jar and loads of bubble wrap?


That's what we were thinking, then put the whole thing in a ziplock bag just in case.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, thank you. Took a nap and some Aleve and feeling somewhat better. Lost 1.2 pounds. S.L.O.W., but steady
> I guess.


As much as we'd like to lose it fast, slow and steady is the best.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> What a sweet young man you are raising! Way to go, Gage!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Uh oh, there goes his beard. After all, Fuzzy Wuzzy wasn't fuzzy was he?


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And you do know where to find help.  Maybe we could do a knit along later on? I don't really want to "teach" it, but I'd be okay with that kind of discussion.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Finally got the pics on the phone to dowload.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finally got the pics on the phone to dowload.


I chuckled at Buster--poor thing! LOL


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, thank you. Took a nap and some Aleve and feeling somewhat better. Lost 1.2 pounds. S.L.O.W., but steady
> I guess.


Glad you're feeling better. Any weight loss is good and more apt to stay off.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I chuckled at Buster--poor thing! LOL


And the poor thing didn't even twitch while she was up there moving around. :shock: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Good news about feeling better. We want you in good shape for the trip...just around the corner!
> :thumbup:


That s true-just one short month to go! I do often get laryngitis when stressed- hope to avoid that one!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That would be fabulous....not until the new year though most likely


Sorlenna said:


> And you do know where to find help.  Maybe we could do a knit along later on? I don't really want to "teach" it, but I'd be okay with that kind of discussion.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I can't remember what we call the other one, but I know we can get more than just blackstrap.


I guess it would be something to do with not being from Sugar Cane- all ours tends to come form Fiji, although with Bainimarama (?sp) that may have ground to a halt- Sugar Cane I am fairly sure grows around Busyworkerbee's (Heather's) neck of the woods, as well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And the poor thing didn't even twitch while she was up there moving around. :shock: :roll: :lol:


longsuffering soul! Ryssa looks so beautiful, all groomed- are you and Marla doing them both yourselves?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I can't remember what we call the other one, but I know we can get more than just blackstrap.


We can get dark and light molasses as well as blackstrap. There is also an unsulfured molasses. Love molasses

there is also sorghum molasses, which really isn't molasses seems how it is not made from sugar cane or beets but a type of grass.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And the poor thing didn't even twitch while she was up there moving around. :shock: :roll: :lol:


He's a good big brother!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so cute.....caln't remember the big dogs name but what a sweetheart he/she is.....Ryssa is a rascal!


 Poledra65 said:


> Finally got the pics on the phone to dowload.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oooooo....new avatar....nice


NanaCaren said:


> We can get dark and light molasses as well as blackstrap. There is also an unsulfured molasses. Love molasses
> 
> there is also sorghum molasses, which really isn't molasses seems how it is not made from sugar cane or beets but a type of grass.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got the linoleum/vinyl flooring i the kitchen pulled up today so no more stumbling over the torn stuff and almost falling or jarring my hip....yea! Also, DH has gotten into it and helped me big time. I wasn't planning on painting until after KAP here but I'm not going to say anything to deter him from helping me either.......even if it means doing it sooner! I've been playing around with designs to paint......can be sure it will be "different".


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We can get dark and light molasses as well as blackstrap. There is also an unsulfured molasses. Love molasses
> 
> there is also sorghum molasses, which really isn't molasses seems how it is not made from sugar cane or beets but a type of grass.


I think it may have been the sorghum one that was mentioned! Interesting new avatar! How's things?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got the linoleum/vinyl flooring i the kitchen pulled up today so no more stumbling over the torn stuff and almost falling or jarring my hip....yea! Also, DH has gotten into it and helped me big time. I wasn't planning on painting until after KAP here but I'm not going to say anything to deter him from helping me either.......even if it means doing it sooner! I've been playing around with designs to paint......can be sure it will be "different".


Do be careful not to 'overdo' things though! Not the painting- I mean physically for yourself!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oooooo....new avatar....nice


Thank you, just needed a change.

Take it easy and don't over do things with the floor.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I promise to be careful with the floor.....at least until after the KAP....ROFL.....DH will do the prep work for me so all I'll have to do is the painting which honestly shouldn't be too difficult for me.....will just take a few tramadol before starting to roll the base color and then for doing the design have a stool I'll sit on....Right now thinking red as the background color. nice deep barn red......


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it may have been the sorghum one that was mentioned! Interesting new avatar! How's things?


My favorite is blackstrap molasses. Sometimes I even put it in my oatmeal. 
I felt the need to change things a bit. Things are going as good as can be right now. The barn is really looking good. will be done before everyone heads to Punkin chunkn. The Black Pearl Smasher is being revised and should be ready to go in time.

Sending healing thoughts to those in need of them and HUGS for all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> nice deep barn red......


That would make a nice background colour :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gwen....Are you going to paint the floor?

Julie and Sorlenna...Loved your new knits today. 

Enjoyed reading KTP today. I woke up early even though I did not work today so I am a bit tired this evening. I did meet a friend to knit for a few hours. I was teaching her how to read charts today and started her on her first pair of mittens as well. She will be busy this weekend which is nice since her DH is moving DS home this weekend. I also made it to the farmers' market today which I enjoyed even though it had rained so I had to bring my finds home to dry out. It has rained off and on through out the day. Nice slow rains which is needed.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Carmen, like your new avatars.
Ask4J, how nice to get new kitty. I'd have one except for Maya, my Dobie, who chases them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> This photo of my new great niece was put up on Facebook, so I'm assuming it's ok to share it. Meet Emma Frances, 1 day old.


Aaaaaaaaaw baby Emma is beautiful, says Seth and DJ. Seth says he has a cousin Emma but she is bigger, she is 12yrs. 
Congrats on the new family member. Welcome to the world Emma.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Carmen, like your new avatars.
> Ask4J, how nice to get new kitty. I'd have one except for Maya, my Dobie, who chases them.


Thank you  Doctor Who is on time to go.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got the linoleum/vinyl flooring i the kitchen pulled up today so no more stumbling over the torn stuff and almost falling or jarring my hip....yea! Also, DH has gotten into it and helped me big time. I wasn't planning on painting until after KAP here but I'm not going to say anything to deter him from helping me either.......even if it means doing it sooner! I've been playing around with designs to paint......can be sure it will be "different".


You go girl!! Hurrah! Bet you are thrilled, hope you post some before and after photo's.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> We can get dark and light molasses as well as blackstrap. There is also an unsulfured molasses. Love molasses
> 
> there is also sorghum molasses, which really isn't molasses seems how it is not made from sugar cane or beets but a type of grass.


Sorghum is related to cane for sugar but is a grass. My dad used to raise it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Fixed part of the cabbage I got Wed at the church where I eat breakfast that day. Used ground pork and some Mrs. Dash in southwest flavor. It really is lovely cabbage but so huge it is hard to handle. I gave 2 quarters to friends at Sr Center. Wish they would have it again, I could have shared with several other women at the Center.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yep, painting the kitchen floor. Wanna help! LOL


pacer said:


> Gwen....Are you going to paint the floor?
> 
> Julie and Sorlenna...Loved your new knits today.
> 
> Enjoyed reading KTP today. I woke up early even though I did not work today so I am a bit tired this evening. I did meet a friend to knit for a few hours. I was teaching her how to read charts today and started her on her first pair of mittens as well. She will be busy this weekend which is nice since her DH is moving DS home this weekend. I also made it to the farmers' market today which I enjoyed even though it had rained so I had to bring my finds home to dry out. It has rained off and on through out the day. Nice slow rains which is needed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Only because I know it WILL look better here are the before kitchen pictures...including spilled dog food, Sydney and Zoro the cat. Stove, kitchen island, etc. still pulled out from where they belong too. Even see Mario lurking in the doorway to the dining room.


kiwifrau said:


> You go girl!! Hurrah! Bet you are thrilled, hope you post some before and after photo's.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> longsuffering soul! Ryssa looks so beautiful, all groomed- are you and Marla doing them both yourselves?


 He really is, he's even given up grumbling at them for the most part, as they just lick his teeth while he's doing it, and roll onto their backs and wave their feet at him, even the hardest soul has to give in to that. LOLOL. 
We have them groomed for now, we don't have the blade we need as they are so small and the girl that does them does a great job and only charged us $16.50 each.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We can get dark and light molasses as well as blackstrap. There is also an unsulfured molasses. Love molasses
> 
> there is also sorghum molasses, which really isn't molasses seems how it is not made from sugar cane or beets but a type of grass.


Hey, Good to see you, hope you are holding up well. 
I love molasses of any kind over hot cornbread with just a little pat of butter. yummm! 
Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got the linoleum/vinyl flooring i the kitchen pulled up today so no more stumbling over the torn stuff and almost falling or jarring my hip....yea! Also, DH has gotten into it and helped me big time. I wasn't planning on painting until after KAP here but I'm not going to say anything to deter him from helping me either.......even if it means doing it sooner! I've been playing around with designs to paint......can be sure it will be "different".


Ooh, if he's willing to help, go for it. 
Make sure to post us pics though when you are done, can't wait to see. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My favorite is blackstrap molasses. Sometimes I even put it in my oatmeal.
> I felt the need to change things a bit. Things are going as good as can be right now. The barn is really looking good. will be done before everyone heads to Punkin chunkn. The Black Pearl Smasher is being revised and should be ready to go in time.
> 
> Sending healing thoughts to those in need of them and HUGS for all.


Ooh, was hoping that they were still going to go to Punkin Chunkin, please remind us when it gets closer to show time, is it Halloween?, So we can be sure to watch. Go Black Pearl Smasher!!! :thumbup: 
A change is always good.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

just got on and caught up. 10:15pm and I am going to check out some more of kp. check in before signing off for the night.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Gwen....Are you going to paint the floor?
> 
> Julie and Sorlenna...Loved your new knits today.
> 
> Enjoyed reading KTP today. I woke up early even though I did not work today so I am a bit tired this evening. I did meet a friend to knit for a few hours. I was teaching her how to read charts today and started her on her first pair of mittens as well. She will be busy this weekend which is nice since her DH is moving DS home this weekend. I also made it to the farmers' market today which I enjoyed even though it had rained so I had to bring my finds home to dry out. It has rained off and on through out the day. Nice slow rains which is needed.


Glad you had a great day, rain and all. It's been raining here on and off all week, but again it was needed, so really enjoying it, looking at it as great knitting time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you  Doctor Who is on time to go.


Mine is on tomorrow morning I think, I have it set to DVR anyway, how do you like the new doctor, a little soon to tell probably, but I liked the first episode last week.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Only because I know it WILL look better here are the before kitchen pictures...including spilled dog food, Sydney and Zoro the cat. Stove, kitchen island, etc. still pulled out from where they belong too. Even see Mario lurking in the doorway to the dining room.


 Sydney looks like he's saying "who me, I didn't do it, it was the cat". LOLOL


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello everyone from a sunny and warm Sydney. Spring is just around the corner - starts here tomorrow (1 Sept) but today's weather is just a tease. After Monday the rain is supposed to come back for another week (that makes 5 weeks of rain for Sydney) so back to winter temperatures for a little while.

I am way behind with everyone's news from both last week's TP and this week's, so I hope everyone is well and not having too many life dramas.

Purple, love your photos from France. Looks like you are having a great time.

Kate, love the new photo of Luke. What a winning smile! That is a lovely photo of all the great nieces and nephews.

Shirley, that is a great photo your son has taken. Good luck with finding somewhere to live on Vancouver Island. Will you be renting or buying? How is the packing and de-stashing going?

Sorlenna, love the Charlotte shawl. Beautiful design.

Julie, the jacket you have knitted for your friend is lovely. Hope the dyeing process is a success. Not long now till your trip to Australia.

Heather, sorry to read you won't be able to join us in Goulburn but I hope you get a place of your own soon.

Whilst skimming last week's TP, I noticed the comments about the Three Sisters in various parts of the world including the Aussie ones in the Blue Mountains just a little to the west of Sydney. The aboriginal myth about their formation goes something like this:

There were 3 sisters in a local tribe whose father was the tribe's magic man (wizard or medicine man) There was a bunyip who lived in a water hole at the bottom of the valley who terrified all the local tribespeople. (A bunyip is a mythical creature, ugly and scary, who lives in billabongs and creeks - the Aussie equivalent of the boogieman I suppose) One day when the father was out looking for food, the girls were frightened by a giant centipede and one of them threw a rock to make it go away. It fell into the valley with a loud crash and woke the bunyip who set off after the girls. to save his daughters, the father pointed his magic bone and turned them into stone (planning to turn them back when the bunyip was gone) But the bunyip, now really angry, took off after the father so he changed himself into a lyrebird. But in escaping from the bunyip, he dropped his magic bone, so he can still be found scratching in the undergrowth searching for it and calling mournfully for his daughters.

There are other versions of the legend but this is the one I remember. You might like to read another version at the following link:

http://www.bluemts.com.au/info/thingstodo/threesisters/

Scroll to the bottom for a lovely photo of our Three Sisters taken from Echo Point in Katoomba.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Lurker: I love the cut of the jacket. It will be so flattering. Marlark


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from a sunny and warm Sydney. Spring is just around the corner - starts here tomorrow (1 Sept) but today's weather is just a tease. After Monday the rain is supposed to come back for another week (that makes 5 weeks of rain for Sydney) so back to winter temperatures for a little while.
> 
> I am way behind with everyone's news from both last week's TP and this week's, so I hope everyone is well and not having too many life dramas.
> 
> ...


Great pictures! Love the bunyip.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

off I go for now if I don't make it back on tonight I will be in touch tomorrow. Night all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Last year wasn't Punkin Chunkin aired near Thanksgiving?


Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, was hoping that they were still going to go to Punkin Chunkin, please remind us when it gets closer to show time, is it Halloween?, So we can be sure to watch. Go Black Pearl Smasher!!! :thumbup:
> A change is always good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finally got the pics on the phone to dowload.


Is he really sitting there as calmly as it looks? Cute

Just found the answer- yes! How patient of him.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm about to call it a day shortly. I'm down to 3 squares for the KAP afghan but life has gotten in the way again.

Don andI went out to dinner at our favorite Chinese restaurant and stopped for an ice cream on the way home. It had been along time since breakfast and no lunch at all, so had my favorite--butter pecan in a waffle cone. Oh my.

Received a shock in today's mail. Our mortgage payment will jump $30 per month with the next payment. It seems our taxes have jumped quite a bit. This will mean a good deal of budget juggling. Not a fun thought.

Life just keeps on, doesn't it?

God night all. Best wishes and hugs for y'all.

Love, Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess it would be something to do with not being from Sugar Cane- all ours tends to come form Fiji, although with Bainimarama (?sp) that may have ground to a halt- Sugar Cane I am fairly sure grows around Busyworkerbee's (Heather's) neck of the woods, as well!


You are correct indeed Julie.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yum...butter pecan is my favorite ....bowl, cone, waffle cone....


jheiens said:


> I'm about to call it a day shortly. I'm down to 3 squares for the KAP afghan but life has gotten in the way again.
> 
> Don andI went out to dinner at our favorite Chinese restaurant and stopped for an ice cream on the way home. It had been along time since breakfast and no lunch at all, so had my favorite--butter pecan in a waffle cone. Oh my.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My favorite is blackstrap molasses. Sometimes I even put it in my oatmeal.
> I felt the need to change things a bit. Things are going as good as can be right now. The barn is really looking good. will be done before everyone heads to Punkin chunkn. The Black Pearl Smasher is being revised and should be ready to go in time.
> 
> Sending healing thoughts to those in need of them and HUGS for all.


Good that something is going well- and you will have a lovely new barn soon.
Always good to see you when you find the time and energy to pop in.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I want to thank everyone so much for their prayers for my nephew who had the aneurysm a few months back and for my great nieces and nephews who just had e-coli. I know your prayers and healing wishes do make a difference. With DH home, and our KTP so many pages sometimes I am afraid I have missed thanking someone individually, so please accept my heartfelt thanks.


Daralene, you are so precious to us. Of course we understand that there was a plethora of activity and stress going on inside you. No one would t ake offense even if it had occurred. Marlark


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I have heard, if you gently pour the cream over the back of a large spoon, it will sit on top more easily.


The thinner creams still don't work. When I use the Woolies or Coles ones they don't work. Used Pura thick- much thicker than the others and it worked. Really does make a difference to the taste as well. And as long as I use Splenda the Irish Coffee fits a low carb diet as well!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some of what has been keeping me busy this last week or to be honest for the last month, in the case of the jacket.
> The painting is 3 foot by 5 foot, and it is glaringly obvious to me how unsteady my hand is these days- I will probably work this idea again. The jacket is another Kim Hargreaves design from her Darkhouse Collection 'Heartfelt' made up in Cleckheatons Pure Wool, 10 ply, sadly I picked up three different dye lots- I was very tired and sore while shopping- not a good combination, so the plan is to dye it a Royal Blue, which is actually the colour Iritana had wanted- plan is to meet up on Tuesday- so that will be 'd' day.


What a shame about the dye lots as it is lovley in that colour but the different lots do show unfortunately. However it will look good in a blue- and as that is what she wanted orginally it all works out well. 
This time in three weeks MAryanne and I will be on our way to Melbourne beginning our trip to Goulburn!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil...I'm pretty late coming to the party but I love coffee and things flavored with it. I couldn't get the download but I could only imagine what it was. Thinking perhaps a cartoon of a lady slathered into her chair.
> 
> Thanks so much to you, Kate and Julie for opening KTP for us while Sam is away. You have all 3 done a great job.


Kate was able to get it as a picture a few posts later- a big eyed animal looking very very alert. Far from sleep after all the caffeine.
You found the cutie I see.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night night.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Aaaah, translation is different. Here roommate can be someone who shares an apartment with one or it could be just a room but sharing living quarters is how I meant that. .


We would say house mate or flat mate. Room mate would mean sharing a room.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Well, I really must get off of here. Not even dressed yet and so much to do. Not caught up on last weeks and not caught up on here either. Did see where someone fell. Think it was Bulldog and dH. Oh dear. Hope you are ok.


He fell out of bed and Betty fell trying to help him. The type of thing that once you know they were both all right is really very funny. Hopefully they didn't wake up with a few aches and bruises.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> My son was in town to close up the house, the new people moved in today so it is all finalized. He is on his way home to Duncan right now and just sent me one of the nicest pictures of Castle Mountain I have ever seen.
> 
> He is well on the way and will stay overnight in Kelowna and then home tomorrow. We are flying out on Wednesday next week to finalize on an apartment. I am ready for a break.
> \\
> Here is one of the prettiest views in the Canadian Rockies, between Banff and Lake louise before you head west. Taken by my son this morning.


It is a gorgeous picture.
How exciting to be getting a place finalissed next week.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Fixed part of the cabbage I got Wed at the church where I eat breakfast that day. Used ground pork and some Mrs. Dash in southwest flavor. It really is lovely cabbage but so huge it is hard to handle. I gave 2 quarters to friends at Sr Center. Wish they would have it again, I could have shared with several other women at the Center.


I have grown some really nice ones this year, have thrown 3 large ones in the freezer to make cabbage rolls later. After thawing the leaves are limp & easy to roll. I have several more down there, a couple of others split, I think that happens when they grow too fast.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Last year wasn't Punkin Chunkin aired near Thanksgiving?


I think you are right.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, can't wait to see what you do with your floor. I used high gloss oil based paint on the basement floor & it has stood up very well.
Kaye, gad your son is doing better & finding employment nearby. Always nice to have them closer to home. I think you only have the one son?
That first picture is quite a scary sky, did you get hail?cute little dog.

Joy, you will certainly be glad to see the last of the KAP squares, what a job. How can they just increase your mortgage payment? Isn't it a set amount for the term of the mortgage? Makes it hard when you are on a fixed income to suddenly stretch it farther.

Darowil, love the little bug eyed animal, he certainy looks like he's had too much coffee!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm off for the evening here. Hope all have a good day/night and will TTYL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We can get dark and light molasses as well as blackstrap. There is also an unsulfured molasses. Love molasses
> 
> there is also sorghum molasses, which really isn't molasses seems how it is not made from sugar cane or beets but a type of grass.


We used to grow sorghum on the farm in Iowa..hadn't thought about that for a very long time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lee Carlson said:


> This is wonderful, printed it so we can try all.


Don't think I've seen you here before. Welcome to this weeks Coffee Party. We would love to see you join us at the table again-next week we will return to a Tea Party. And if you really want tea or anything else we have it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> That is correct. That is why, on the farm, the cream always floated to the top of the gallon of milk, often 2-3 inches of cream. Of course, those were the days of unpasturized milk.


Ah yes that makes sense- except that in our case it rose to the top of the bottle, non homogenised.
And body fat weighs less than muscle.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, can't wait to see what you do with your floor. I used high gloss oil based paint on the basement floor & it has stood up very well.
> Kaye, gad your son is doing better & finding employment nearby. Always nice to have them closer to home. I think you only have the one son?
> That first picture is quite a scary sky, did you get hail?cute little dog.
> 
> ...


Yes, only one child.  Thank you, she is a sweetie, so is the big guy that she's using as ladder. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Night all, have a good evening and sweet dreams.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And you do know where to find help.  Maybe we could do a knit along later on? I don't really want to "teach" it, but I'd be okay with that kind of discussion.


That would be fun if a number of us all worked on it together. I think I saw a suggestion later of next year- that would work well as we would have finished our Christmas knitting by then-and takes mental pressure off us to want to start it soon! The pressures we put on oursleves at times- as if we didn't have enough already.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Night all, have a good evening and sweet dreams.


Night night, sleep well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from a sunny and warm Sydney. Spring is just around the corner - starts here tomorrow (1 Sept) but today's weather is just a tease. After Monday the rain is supposed to come back for another week (that makes 5 weeks of rain for Sydney) so back to winter temperatures for a little while.
> 
> I am way behind with everyone's news from both last week's TP and this week's, so I hope everyone is well and not having too many life dramas.
> 
> ...


Figured you would know the legend! And also suspected that their would be mor ethan one of them. Thanks for telling us.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morningfrom sunny France. Ha a lovely day yesterday playing in the garden. We made water rockets and got soaked.

GFs family are all coming over for afternoon tea so we have some baking to do.

Hope everyone is having a good week end, sending healing vibes and hugs to all.

Some photos from yesterday...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Wow 20 pages.... I am late on here this week again. I have finally caught up on last week though.

Thanks Darrowil for a great opening, lets hope we all have a good week. 

Before I forget, I have a question.... has anyone used those vaccuum sealed bags for storing yarn? I am trying to make more room and thought I could store some excess yarn in one of these if it would be successful and not wreck the yarn?

I did a big clean out in my whole wardrobe and bedroom in general today... including linen and goodness know what. I have 3 bags for the rubbish and 3 bags for the op shop. Yay


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a wet Great Bend, dropping in for a minute to say hi before motogp starts. 

Purple, what lovely family pictures. 

Today's coffee. Will get updated pics of the barn later today. 

Heling energy to those in need and HUGS for everyone.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet Great Bend, dropping in for a minute to say hi before motogp starts.
> 
> Purple, what lovely family pictures.
> 
> ...


Good morning Caren. Great to see you back. Love the morning coffee! The barn is coming along nicely, at least the roof is on before the weather starts to get wintery. Looks like you will have plenty of storage space when it's finished. What fun you'll have filling it!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> This photo of my new great niece was put up on Facebook, so I'm assuming it's ok to share it. Meet Emma Frances, 1 day old.


Oh gosh, she is adorable! Congratulations to the family.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> MAybe if any of us try the chilli here we could add the chocolate syrup as well. Coffee and chocolate go well together and I know chocolate goes in beef.


I think I NEED to know about the chocolate in beef? Please?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> .....The Black Pearl Smasher is being revised and should be ready to go in time.
> 
> Sending healing thoughts to those in need of them and HUGS for all.


Glad to hear you still have the 'chucker' I was frightened to ask if it had been in the barn! Love your new half and half avatar. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France and thanks Darowil for all the lovely coffee, I can smell it from here.
> 
> I'm already miles behind I am just so 'busy' playing with gks, visiting lovely places ad drinking lots of Frech wine!
> 
> ...


Lovely photos, as always. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I think I NEED to know about the chocolate in beef? Please?


I believe it to be common in Mexican Cookery.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Good morning from a sunny Fife, had breakfast washing is out and now to do some cleaning, hopefully will get some gardening and knitting done later.

news about Quinn he has started crawling and now into everything if I can get video clip to work I will post it later

Healing thought and hugs to all,hope Betty and hubby suffered no ill effects from their combined falls,will try and catch up with all the news some time today

Sorlenna just found your shawl have sent you a PM


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I believe it to be common in Mexican Cookery.


Chocolate in anything is a winner lol


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I think I NEED to know about the chocolate in beef? Please?


My DGS's two most favourite foods are chocolate and steak. When we saw a steak covered in chocolate powder we knew it was for him.........sadly not. The two are best kept apart, both delicious on their own!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Mine is on tomorrow morning I think, I have it set to DVR anyway, how do you like the new doctor, a little soon to tell probably, but I liked the first episode last week.


I don't watch Dr Who, but I do like Peter Capaldi.....he's got a nice accent! :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all from a busy Queensland. It has been an interesting end of the week for me.
> 
> I will be moving, on Monday I will be applying for a unit. Hopefully I get it. Unfortunately, this means that I have had to pull out of the Aussie KAP.
> 
> ...


I hope you get the unit you are after. Good luck with it all. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Kate was able to get it as a picture a few posts later- a big eyed animal looking very very alert. Far from sleep after all the caffeine.
> You found the cutie I see.


Here he is!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry we won't be meeting up, Heather! But it does sound as if there are many positives to the move. Fridges etc, can be second hand- although of course rather vital in your tropical climate! You will be able to be a much busier bee!


I certainly will be, I also spent this afternoon sorting out a huge pile of clothes that my sister was going to throw out from her now closed store. Was going to give them all to charity but much of it is too good. Will be taking it to one of the local markets and selling it much reduced (1 dress was originally over $200 - if I can get $25 for it, I will be very happy. Also a pile of size 6,I think, flat dress shoes.
Hopefully this will help me with the expenses I am about to incur.

I might add, that my sister now has a much more profitable video store (although I think the lolly bar is doing the best trade). I am less worried about her as she is finally stopping bouncing from one thing to another and seems to finally be more settled. It has only taken 18 months since we lost BIL to cancer, so I am taking this as a good sign.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

To the Aussies, watch gumtree for some of the clothes and some other items to see what the previous owner of the store thought would sell on a holiday isle.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet Great Bend, dropping in for a minute to say hi before motogp starts.
> 
> Purple, what lovely family pictures.
> 
> ...


Love that wee mouse and the barn's certainly taking shape.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I'm so happy that you were able to find a place you like and is in a convenient location.
> Junek


We will see, I go in tomorrow to talk more to them. I had a look at it, it is rather small, but I am expecting that. I think I will simply have to get hard on myself and cull my craft supplies. I could see a fairly small bedroom, a decent kitchen, short hall, largish lounge (which will become craft central) the laundry. I didn't see the bathroom/toilet and it only has an open car port and it has a closed in yard.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Busy bee, so happy you like new home.
> Betty, glad you and Jim not seriously hurt.
> Beginning to worry about Sam. Pray he did not get sick in Seattle.
> Woke up with shoulder hurting and FM issues. I don't think Maya will get her walk today.
> JULIE, GLAD YOU A RE FEELING BETTER AND no longer have to stand to use computer.


This is the first place I saw, I am hoping to get it. It has, however, allowed me to get a feel for what I can afford (small, hopefully not grungy) DSF said he didn't mean straight away, but I replied that I am not waiting until it becomes too late. I am pleased to find this place. Funnily enough, this small block of flats is the only residential premises on this short street, the rest is commercial.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Certainly, I will be the non-starter for 2015- I will still be in debt for this one!


It will be interesting to see what happens, given how big this country is, and how limited some of our incomes are. I know Darowil can't get up to me and I can't get down to her (3 day car trip at least) so we need to find somewhere we all can get to. Julie, you never know, an angel could come to your rescue, don't give up on it yet. And I will definitely miss meeting you all in person.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

busyworkerbee, I am so glad you already have found a suitable place to live and it sounds ideally located for your needs. I know moving can be a hassle, but I am sure you will handle it with aplomb. Kindly keep us posted and let us know as soon as you have assurance that this apartment is going to be your new home. I'm hoping that there will be wonderful new friends in the area to be had as well.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess it would be something to do with not being from Sugar Cane- all ours tends to come form Fiji, although with Bainimarama (?sp) that may have ground to a halt- Sugar Cane I am fairly sure grows around Busyworkerbee's (Heather's) neck of the woods, as well!


Not sure if much is grown around South East Queensland, where I currently am, but further north it is. Region around Bundaberg is main supplier for the Bundaberg Rum distillery, further north again, around Bowen and north to Cairns is the sugar industry areas. Mind you, with cheaper import sugar and a few natural disasters killing the northern supply via cyclones, many of the sugar growers have diversified into other crops such as bananas and pine apples.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

:lol: :lol: We had a geographically embarrassed fur seal spending the day on the beach and swimming around a North Queensland beach - Lucinda. Now most of us think it was a bit far north of where it should have been. Fortunately, the local authorities kept watch on it. Will be interesting to see how long it stays there, especially as we are now beginning to enter our warmer months.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morningfrom sunny France. Ha a lovely day yesterday playing in the garden. We made water rockets and got soaked.
> 
> GFs family are all coming over for afternoon tea so we have some baking to do.
> 
> ...


And which of them were you aiming at?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet Great Bend, dropping in for a minute to say hi before motogp starts.
> 
> Purple, what lovely family pictures.
> 
> ...


The barns loking great, how exciting it must be watching it grow.
Gald you could find the time to give us our coffee today.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I think I NEED to know about the chocolate in beef? Please?


Sorry all I can say is I've eaten. We had a Chillian? (well from a South American country anyway) in a subject I once did and the lecturer got us all to bring a dish from our country to share at the end of semester. And one guy bought beef cooked with chocolate added. 
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/sandra-lee/beef-stew-with-chocolate-recipe.html link for a recipe- no idea what this one is like. Nicho -it is a slow cooker meal! (just Pmed and asked about slow cooker for the Downunder KAP).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :lol: :lol: We had a geographically embarrassed fur seal spending the day on the beach and swimming around a North Queensland beach - Lucinda. Now most of us think it was a bit far north of where it should have been. Fortunately, the local authorities kept watch on it. Will be interesting to see how long it stays there, especially as we are now beginning to enter our warmer months.


He does sound a little lost. Though we have fur seals round our coasts all summer- and our temperatures get very high so should be OK. Might get rather lonely though.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

I am sitting here watching, in utter shock, a story on the awful drivers in Russia. Man, are they crazy drivers. I can understand why dash cams are almost compulsory over there.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully Sam is just busy, I guess we would have heard from Katynora and whoever the others were that he was meeting up with- was it the Yarn Crawl day? I seem to recall that he did not get a lot of computer time on his last visit...
> It sure is a relief to be feeling better- especially after my day of almost total rest, yesterday. Ta'a who got me motivated to do the painting, will be around at about 5-30pm, so we may be able to check how serious she is about boarding with me. It would solve a lot of problems, if she is.


I will read on.... I hope she may be able to board with you. It would be some extra money for sure. I forgot to metion how nice that jacket is and the painting is looking good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, David should be home in about 3 or 4 hours, and I need to get around to go over to Marlas in just a bit and let her dogs out and back in so I guess I'll get off here. Have a great day everyone, see you all in a bit.
> Oh! Christopher has decided that as long as he can get a job here, even if it's the sugar factory, he is going to move here. Decided that he really had nothing and noone to go back to San Antonio for that mattered, and if he stays here, Kerry wants to come join him here anyway.


Good news! :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie--

Taxes and insurance are included in the payment which make it a no-brainer to budget for them; but, apparently our tax base or insurance has been increased by several hundred dollars. I suspect it is the insurance. Will check that later today.

Looks like we will be finding another underwriter for the house insurance.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We can get dark and light molasses as well as blackstrap. There is also an unsulfured molasses. Love molasses
> 
> there is also sorghum molasses, which really isn't molasses seems how it is not made from sugar cane or beets but a type of grass.


Good morning, Caren, it's so good to see you!
Love your new avatar.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My favorite is blackstrap molasses. Sometimes I even put it in my oatmeal.
> I felt the need to change things a bit. Things are going as good as can be right now. The barn is really looking good. will be done before everyone heads to Punkin chunkn. The Black Pearl Smasher is being revised and should be ready to go in time.
> 
> Sending healing thoughts to those in need of them and HUGS for all.


Hope you have time to send us a picture of the barn's progress.
I was wondering if Punkin Chunkin was on for this year.
Looking forward to the improved Smasher!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

page 9.... I am going to try and have an early night.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I'm about to call it a day shortly. I'm down to 3 squares for the KAP afghan but life has gotten in the way again.
> 
> Don andI went out to dinner at our favorite Chinese restaurant and stopped for an ice cream on the way home. It had been along time since breakfast and no lunch at all, so had my favorite--butter pecan in a waffle cone. Oh my.
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed your outing...love butter pecan ice cream. After rum raisin, it's my favorite. Especially glad you enjoyed the dinner and treat after the mortgage news. Does ANYTHING go down in price?? Ever!!?
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morningfrom sunny France. Ha a lovely day yesterday playing in the garden. We made water rockets and got soaked.
> 
> GFs family are all coming over for afternoon tea so we have some baking to do.
> 
> ...


Love the picture of the family! We're you skeet shooting?
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet Great Bend, dropping in for a minute to say hi before motogp starts.
> 
> Purple, what lovely family pictures.
> 
> ...


Progress on the barn is moving right along! Hope the tiny mice leave some of that delicious coffee for us!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Nicho, TY for giving us the legends-- fun to learn of other cultures, and the Katoomba "sisters" really do look like the legend.

jheiens, sorry about house payment, possibly combination of taxes/ins, as you said. All too often the "powers that be" don't realize how their actions affect the common people.

Thought the cute little critter might be a sugar glider but it wasn't. Very similar.

Time for a walk, TTYL


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Glad you enjoyed your outing...love butter pecan ice cream. After rum raisin, it's my favorite. Especially glad you enjoyed the dinner and treat after the mortgage news. Does ANYTHING go down in price?? Ever!!?
> Junek


The only thing financial that goes down is disposable income, I think.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yep, painting the kitchen floor. Wanna help! LOL


I would love to help. I love to paint. Don't have much free time in the next 6 months though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Glad you enjoyed your outing...love butter pecan ice cream. After rum raisin, it's my favorite. Especially glad you enjoyed the dinner and treat after the mortgage news. Does ANYTHING go down in price?? Ever!!?
> Junek


One of our major supermarkets current marketing is Down Down Prices are Down- and telling us that many prices have been put down and are staying down. And then tell us what they were on a ceratin date and how much they have gone down. Can't say I notice a difference in my shopping trolley though.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Loved the coffee and the barn is looking good. . Hope you are doing well.


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet Great Bend, dropping in for a minute to say hi before motogp starts.
> 
> Purple, what lovely family pictures.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Started to say this would be the first time I've painted a floor but then remembered I did paid the floor of the glassed in porch. It will be interesting.....


pacer said:


> I would love to help. I love to paint. Don't have much free time in the next 6 months though.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You hit the nail on the head there martina...


martina said:


> The only thing financial that goes down is disposable income, I think.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good luck Gwen on floor painting. Have done many projects but never that one. Would love to help you, please post pictures so we know how it goes along the way. I have been painting bathroom vanities when I have had some extra time and they have updated them I feel. 
Had overnight guests last night after we watch our college play and win. So everyone happy. Now just tired and wished I could spend the day reading but have to drive back to the city to work tomorrow and then Tuesday morning the two teeth come out.
Nanacaren, glad to see you back, missed the coffee and the barn looks like a real winner and will be nice and big. I am sure you have plans for every apace. 
Once something seems to go up it never comes done.
Dreary and humid all day yesterday and Friday and Thursday and now the same today. Just alittle sun would be nice. Will be back latter, need some coffee this morning.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> That would be fun if a number of us all worked on it together. I think I saw a suggestion later of next year- that would work well as we would have finished our Christmas knitting by then-and takes mental pressure off us to want to start it soon! The pressures we put on oursleves at times- as if we didn't have enough already.


I think so--and I may be ready to make it again by then (have someone in mind). Early next year might work well for us. We'll have to keep it in mind!

Caren, the barn looks fantastic! Enjoy the race.

We're going for breakfast and then down to the rail yard market. Hope to get some good produce.

Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> The only thing financial that goes down is disposable income, I think.


That's for sure!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Bonnie--
> 
> Taxes and insurance are included in the payment which make it a no-brainer to budget for them; but, apparently our tax base or insurance has been increased by several hundred dollars. I suspect it is the insurance. Will check that later today.
> 
> ...


Now I understand, those are separate here. Insurance rates are so ridiculous, I'm sure because they know our home is the one thing we don't dare not insure. Hope you can find another company that is more reasonable. Here more & more people are going with a higher deductible, our is $5000, so the rate is less. Too many people make claims for small things & drive the rates up. We have never made a claim.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning ladies, just caught up on the ktp.

Purple-what are you shooting

Caren-coffee was adorable and the barn looks fabulous

Julie- hoping this lady is able to move in 

can't recall who was looking at a new place but good luck to you-just saw the post after mine it is Busyworkerbee


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Busyworkerbee, I hope things work out well with the apartment. Here apartments & most house rentals come with all the appliances, is it common there to have to buy them? Saw where you need to buy a fridge.

Purple, great pictures of your family' that one GS sure looks like you.

Caren, the barn sure seems to be progressing well. 

Has anyone heard from Sandy (AZ sticks) lately? I hope all is going well as they await the surgery.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Now I understand, those are separate here. Insurance rates are so ridiculous, I'm sure because they know our home is the one thing we don't dare not insure. Hope you can find another company that is more reasonable. Here more & more people are going with a higher deductible, our is $5000, so the rate is less. Too many people make claims for small things & drive the rates up. We have never made a claim.


Home insurance also goes up when companies insure houses built where they should not have been built-- ocean edge (hurricanes), edge of cliff (erosion), middle of forest (fire)-- and we all pay for it in the end.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Received a shock in today's mail. Our mortgage payment will jump $30 per month with the next payment. It seems our taxes have jumped quite a bit. This will mean a good deal of budget juggling. Not a fun thought.

Love, Ohio Joy[/quote]

Check to see how much your property tax is and how much it has gone up. Also check to see if you can go before your tax board and point out to them that they have overvalued your home. Sometimes this is the case, and they need to re-evaluate your property to lower the tax. It is worth looking into. It worked for me when they had mistaken my home for one with more amenities. Good luck.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Caren, barn looks great. Love all the windows.
Maya and I had nice 40 minute walk. Feeling human again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morningfrom sunny France. Ha a lovely day yesterday playing in the garden. We made water rockets and got soaked.
> 
> GFs family are all coming over for afternoon tea so we have some baking to do.
> 
> ...


Lovely!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet Great Bend, dropping in for a minute to say hi before motogp starts.
> 
> Purple, what lovely family pictures.
> 
> ...


Morning Caren, the barn is looking fabulous. Thank you for coffee, just having mine, it got preempted so a bit cool, but it will do the job anyway. 
HUGS!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I don't watch Dr Who, but I do like Peter Capaldi.....he's got a nice accent! :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> The only thing financial that goes down is disposable income, I think.


I think you are right.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope so too, Daralene!
> I am so glad you will have so much in common with this Professor's wife- gives you lots to talk about, I hope. By real lace, do you mean bobbin lace?


Crochet lace, but there were people at the Fiber Festival last year that do bobbin lace. I have done crochet lace too, but it is quite different from bobbin lace, which is so delicate. I'm thinking you have done bobbin lace???


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Good am to all: The sun is brightly shining as in the song and looks like a scorcher although it is at the moment quite confortable. Went to the mall yesterday, but it was too warm for us traipse out to the Target, which is where I wanted to go. I am reluctant to go by myself in these big places. I did get a lovely cup of cream of chicken and wild rice soup with a flatbread steak sandwich with avacadol. Tasted great.
Then was able to get my large shopping done as the meat all
looked lovely and they were well supplied for the Labor Day]
weekend. I bought a steak, a pizza, a chuck roast, spare ribs. A patron of the store saw me struggling to get some butter,aghast at the price($5.29/lb) I found another brand
that was $2.39/ pound and so I bought that. She then insisted that she had the whole afternoon and would carry and help me finish shopping which she did, commenting on the amt of red meat I was buying and that I should choose cage free chicken eggs over the usual. Most of the food at Sprouts is natural or organic. I bought spinach and greens
tomatoes, potatoes, onions and some dried fruit and oatmeal,sourdough bread and bananas. I had fruits and yogurt at home. So I am well supplied for this month or so.
At home I set my coffeepot to drip a large cup of hazelnut
coffee, but only 1/2 of the cup will come out and now I can't get it to drain. What is with these coffeepots anymore' this coffeepot is a Kuerig single cup. It is the 2nd one they sent me and is not more than 6 months old and the switch is faulty and is not draining well the last few wks. I don't know what to replace it with as it is so hard for me to go the store and carry these things home and they seldom continue to work for long. Our old coffee pots lasted for a long time. Well I must get another cup of joe from somewhere as I can't move until after my second cup. Marlark.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France and thanks Darowil for all the lovely coffee, I can smell it from here.
> 
> I'm already miles behind I am just so 'busy' playing with gks, visiting lovely places ad drinking lots of Frech wine!
> 
> ...


Wow Purple, you look stunning. What gorgeous gardens you get to visit and of course, you have a gorgeous one at home.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I can't remember what we call the other one, but I know we can get more than just blackstrap.


Don't know if this answers what was originally asked or not. Imagine I am late with the answer at any rate: 
Fancy Molasses - also known as Gold Star, when used in baking, the results are a light colored, sweet product, also good as a topping on bread, biscuits, and crackers.

Lite Molasses - contains 40% less sugar than our Fancy Molasses. Recipes made with Light Molasses have a subtle flavor, and are lighter in color. Cookies are slightly softer while breads are more crusty. Light molasses comes from the first boiling of the sugar.

Cooking Molasses - is a blend of Fancy and Blackstrap Molasses. The use of Cooking Molasses results in a darker, less sweet baked product (great for ginger snaps).

Unsulphured Molasses - has the best flavor, is made from sun-ripened cane which has grown 12-15 months.

Blackstrap Molasses - is a direct by-product of the sugar making process, it is dark and has a slightly bitter, robust flavor.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Finally got the pics on the phone to dowload.


Great sky shots.

Love seeing the photos of pets and that is a nice floor. Did you put in those yourself or already there?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is so cute.....caln't remember the big dogs name but what a sweetheart he/she is.....Ryssa is a rascal!


I can't see the big dog. Is it white?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen...That's a big job, ripping up the floor and painting one but at least it sounds like you will be ending with creativity. Can't wait to see what you do. Just saw Kiwi's suggestion of before pictures too. :thumbup: If it's not too late already. Aaaah just saw the before. Won't it be fun to get creative, as you already are, but to have a really fun floor.!! Wow, no puppy any more.

NanaCaren...Perfect avatar for you and me. Are you going to the Pumpkin Chunkin this year or just too much going on at home?

So funny, I actually got on here to look up one of my bookmarks and here I am posting away, having totally forgotten about the bookmark till this second.
:XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

marlark said:


> Good am to all: The sun is brightly shining as in the song and looks like a scorcher although it is at the moment quite confortable. Went to the mall yesterday, but it was too warm for us traipse out to the Target, which is where I wanted to go. I am reluctant to go by myself in these big places. I did get a lovely cup of cream of chicken and wild rice soup with a flatbread steak sandwich with avacadol. Tasted great.
> Then was able to get my large shopping done as the meat all
> looked lovely and they were well supplied for the Labor Day]
> weekend. I bought a steak, a pizza, a chuck roast, spare ribs. A patron of the store saw me struggling to get some butter,aghast at the price($5.29/lb) I found another brand
> ...


We were just talking about how everything is made to self-destruct anymore. The repairman for my stove, which was 4 yrs. old, couldn't even repair it. He said that often the old refrigerator that people put in the garage is still working and he will be there to repair the new one. Sure hope you got that 2nd cup.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

marlark said:


> Daralene, you are so precious to us. Of course we understand that there was a plethora of activity and stress going on inside you. No one would t ake offense even if it had occurred. Marlark


How sweet. You just put tears in my eyes. Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> The thinner creams still don't work. When I use the Woolies or Coles ones they don't work. Used Pura thick- much thicker than the others and it worked. Really does make a difference to the taste as well. And as long as I use Splenda the Irish Coffee fits a low carb diet as well!


A real treat isn't it. :wink:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Crochet lace, but there were people at the Fiber Festival last year that do bobbin lace. I have done crochet lace too, but it is quite different from bobbin lace, which is so delicate. I'm thinking you have done bobbin lace???


Doesn't it depend more on how fine the thread is, rather than the technique?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Kate was able to get it as a picture a few posts later- a big eyed animal looking very very alert. Far from sleep after all the caffeine.
> You found the cutie I see.


Yes, I had to laugh. Really funny but fits the coffee buzz quite well after all our cups and then our food with it in too and perhaps those who have taken a pain reliever caffeine too. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Night night.


Good Morning now and hope it is a good one for you. Afternoon here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> We would say house mate or flat mate. Room mate would mean sharing a room.


We do have other words here too and more appropriate than roommate would be boarder. Know there are other words too. Housemate or flatmate would certainly be understood and perhaps used. I think here when we say room mate though it doesn't have to mean staying in the same bed room. I'm sure it isn't the most precise one though, but then, when am I precise. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, can't wait to see what you do with your floor. I used high gloss oil based paint on the basement floor & it has stood up very well.
> Kaye, gad your son is doing better & finding employment nearby. Always nice to have them closer to home. I think you only have the one son?
> That first picture is quite a scary sky, did you get hail?cute little dog.
> 
> ...


All the taxes are figured into the mortgage for one payment and when they go up that is really what is going up, unless you have an adjustable rate mortgage and then that really can go up or down. The bank just handles it all as one payment so they are sure that all the taxes are paid. Sometimes the tax portion is almost as big as the mortgage payment.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Received a shock in today's mail. Our mortgage payment will jump $30 per month with the next payment. It seems our taxes have jumped quite a bit. This will mean a good deal of budget juggling. Not a fun thought.
> 
> Love, Ohio Joy


Check to see how much your property tax is and how much it has gone up. Also check to see if you can go before your tax board and point out to them that they have overvalued your home. Sometimes this is the case, and they need to re-evaluate your property to lower the tax. It is worth looking into. It worked for me when they had mistaken my home for one with more amenities. Good luck.[/quote]

Fly is really right on-- but also check what they have down for your floor plan. At my lake house, they had an 8 X 10 area that was covered porch listed as inside house, also had a part of garage listed as inside house. Those changes made quite a diff in my valuation and taxes. I also pointed out I did NOT have a view of the lake-- think about how your house differs from those around it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> We will see, I go in tomorrow to talk more to them. I had a look at it, it is rather small, but I am expecting that. I think I will simply have to get hard on myself and cull my craft supplies. I could see a fairly small bedroom, a decent kitchen, short hall, largish lounge (which will become craft central) the laundry. I didn't see the bathroom/toilet and it only has an open car port and it has a closed in yard.


I don't see why you couldn't use those bags you mentioned. Don't think taking the air out would bother the wool. I know winding it too tight is a problem but think your method of storing them might allow you to keep your yarn. Actually sounds like a great idea unless someone knows otherwise.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> And which of them were you aiming at?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

Referencing picture of Purple with the rifle and photo of the family below.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Bonnie--
> 
> Taxes and insurance are included in the payment which make it a no-brainer to budget for them; but, apparently our tax base or insurance has been increased by several hundred dollars. I suspect it is the insurance. Will check that later today.
> 
> ...


That would be wonderful if you can get the payment down again. :thumbup: We also have tax relief for Seniors where we live called the Star program. Do you have that. One has to apply for it and if they don't tell you about it, it is hard to apply for.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider said:


> Good luck Gwen on floor painting. Have done many projects but never that one. Would love to help you, please post pictures so we know how it goes along the way. I have been painting bathroom vanities when I have had some extra time and they have updated them I feel.
> Had overnight guests last night after we watch our college play and win. So everyone happy. Now just tired and wished I could spend the day reading but have to drive back to the city to work tomorrow and then Tuesday morning the two teeth come out.
> Nanacaren, glad to see you back, missed the coffee and the barn looks like a real winner and will be nice and big. I am sure you have plans for every apace.
> Once something seems to go up it never comes done.
> Dreary and humid all day yesterday and Friday and Thursday and now the same today. Just alittle sun would be nice. Will be back latter, need some coffee this morning.


Safe driving Spider and hope the dentist appointment isn't to bad and recovery quick.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> Doesn't it depend more on how fine the thread is, rather than the technique?


Perhaps, but bobbin lace is totally different from crochet lace. Yes, even with crochet lace you can use different size thread and it can still be lace, like a lace knitting pattern, but bobbin lace is done with pins and bobbins.

You are right that as far as I know, bobbin lace uses much finer thread than any of the crochet lace I have done. To my way of thinking the technique and size of thread both play a part.

I'm thinking Julie would be the one to better answer this. I'm saying what I think and I believe Julie knows.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, I think your lace placemat is beautiful.
Going to have a lay down, then wax the floor in the living room. I'm hosting knitting this week. Will be at Loma Linda Dental Scool all day Wednesday, so need to get a head start.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, I think your lace placemat is beautiful.
> Going to have a lay down, then wax the floor in the living room. I'm hosting knitting this week. Will be at Loma Linda Dental Scool all day Wednesday, so need to get a head start.


Thank you. Not mine though, but mine was somewhat similar. Don't think I have a photo of mine. The one pictures is really lovely. I'm going to have a lay down also. Am cooking the cauliflower steaks so will give a report. Of course, I added a tad bit of hot sauce. Hope getting the floor done for the knitting at your place goes well, but all day at the Dental School on Wed., sounds like no fun at all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh no, I went back to get the recipe for the cauliflower steaks and ended up posting to the July KTP. Here's what I posted there along with the next post of the cooking results:

Nicho...Loved the photos and they myth about the 3 sisters.

Jheiens...Nearing the end. That certainly was a lot more work than anticipated. Glad you have some help finally. What a job. Thank you for putting together our afghans. Sorry to hear about the mortgage pymt. going up. Ours goes up in NY too and sometimes by $100 or more, then the next year they take it down, but not down to where it was, so still higher. Maybe they raise it too much and should do $30. Can't figure it out but yes, it sure does make it difficult when you are budgeted right to the limit. Hope you will be able to make it.

Darowil...I'm so excited for you to make this trip and have your own special KAP. To meet all of you would be a dream come true for me. So sorry Heather can't make it but if I ever get rich, I would love to see Australia and New Zealand and could time it for the Downunder KAP.

Caren...The barn is looking wonderful. So glad it is finally moving along. Can't tell you what a nice feeling to see your cuppa' posted again and sure is a cute one.

Agnes...Can't wait to see Quinn crawling.

Busyworkerbee...So glad sis let you have those clothes to sell. Someone will get a very good deal and it will help with the move. Also glad she seems more settled now. What is a lolly bar? Thinking lollipops.

Sassafrass...That is wonderful that you are up to the walk today. Funny but last night at the end of our dinner out and on the way home I was so achy I was sure I had a fever, but no fever, just the FM. Tired today. Haven't accomplished a thing. Oops! I can't say that. Am getting more KTP read.YAY


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> And which of them were you aiming at?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

A few of you wanted a report on the Cauliflower Steaks:

To the recipe I added chives, diced garlic, a dash of hot sauce, some roasted sesame oil and used 4 green onions instead of one. Sprinkled black sesame seeds over at the end. While eating we sprinkled aminos (what we use for soy sauce) directly over the cauliflower in addition to the sauce called for. Topped with a nasturtium (edible flower.) I can imagine these baked and then blackened with cajun spices.

DH and I thought it was delicious and want to thank Sam. A few minutes on the grill would be fantastic too. You could add green peppers, squash, onion, on and on to the sauce and marinate and then do all of them on the grill. Who knows, you could finish with a Thai peanut sauce for dipping.

Recipe is page 35 on July 18th KTP


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from France, it has bee a glorious day here. This morning we went to a street fair in a local village where we bought some rhubarb to make a crumble and some lovely French bread.

This afternoon GFs parents came over to take her sister home (and eat some crumble) and then DH took GS1 home so we are all quiet again here. GS3 managed to help everyone eat their crumble this evening and I think he ate the most!

Wishing you all a good week. We will be heading home on Thursday and then I will have to get everything organized for my trip across the Pond.

With regard to my shooting, I was aiming at a tin can on the fence by the barn and.....


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

We're off to Madeira in the morning (sounds like a song title!) and I'm not sure whether there's wi-fi or not, so I may not be on much, if any, next week. We've been to this hotel 3 or 4 times before, so we know it's good, but I wasn't so techno-savvy last time & didn't have my i-Pad then. I think it was Bonnie who asked if Madeira was in Spain? It's actually an island in the Atlantic Ocean, just north of the Canary Isles, and belongs to Portugal. It's semi-topical, so good weather all year round, though never usually too hot, and beautiful plants and flowers everywhere. I'll try and take some photos to share. I hope everyone has a good week.
Kate x


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France, it has bee a glorious day here. This morning we went to a street fair in a local village where we bought some rhubarb to make a crumble and some lovely French bread.
> 
> This afternoon GFs parents came over to take her sister home (and eat some crumble) and then DH took GS1 home so we are all quiet again here. GS3 managed to help everyone eat their crumble this evening and I think he ate the most!
> 
> ...


BRAVO...Was this in practice for your trip to the States. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> We're off to Madeira in the morning (sounds like a song title!) and I'm not sure whether there's wi-fi or not, so I may not be on much, if any, next week. We've been to this hotel 3 or 4 times before, so we know it's good, but I wasn't so techno-savvy last time & didn't have my i-Pad then. I think it was Bonnie who asked if Madeira was in Spain? It's actually an island in the Atlantic Ocean, just north of the Canary Isles, and belongs to Portugal. It's semi-topical, so good weather all year round, though never usually too hot, and beautiful plants and flowers everywhere. I'll try and take some photos to share. I hope everyone has a good week.
> Kate x


It sounds heavenly. I had a friend in Germany in my German class who was from the Canary Islands, but don't know which one.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> BRAVO...Was this in practice for your trip to the States. :lol: :lol:


I hope not :shock: :shock: :shock: xxx


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Gwen, the red will be perfect for your background paint. You be sure and listen to your body and don't overdo.
Shirley, the same goes for you with all the preparation for your move. I am so excited for you.
Heather, I am so sorry you will miss the KAP but just know there is a place out there intended just for you.
Daralene, dear heart, you thank everybody each time you enter one of your loving and thoughtful posts on here. I always feel like I have had a nice warm hug. 
Down South, we use Molasses to make a good pot of baked beans.
I have started on Sister's socks and this time I will do a gauge in the round. She wears the same sized shoe as me so shouldn't be difficult to fit her. I want to make her a pair with and without a design and a short pair and she can decide her favorite so I can know for future reference. Don't know when I will get back to the yarn store. I hate to go in there without purchasing at least one hank of yarn. I have to get ink cartridges for my printer this month and want to get on the list for two hanks of the watermelon striped yarn which will take about a month. I have plenty to work on.
It will be wonderful if I have a neighbor who really gets into knitting. I have longed for this for some time. I can't seem to make it to the Senior Citizen's Center on Wed to knit with the ladies. With just one car and having our granddaughter's schedule to work around, it is never available to me.
Caren, glad to see you posting and glad to hear about the punkin chunkin.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I hope not :shock: :shock: :shock: xxx


PurpleFi, expert with sharp pointy sticks and guns - watch out USA.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Perhaps, but bobbin lace is totally different from crochet lace. Yes, even with crochet lace you can use different size thread and it can still be lace, like a lace knitting pattern, but bobbin lace is done with pins and bobbins.
> 
> You are right that as far as I know, bobbin lace uses much finer thread than any of the crochet lace I have done. To my way of thinking the technique and size of thread both play a part.
> 
> I'm thinking Julie would be the one to better answer this. I'm saying what I think and I believe Julie knows.


Not arguing, just thinking as I read the other day that they used to crochet lace with finer thread , one was approximately half the thickness of ordinary sewing thread, which gave me the idea. But perhaps the technique matters too. We will let Julie decide.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

martina said:


> PurpleFi, expert with sharp pointy sticks and guns - watch out USA.


But I am much better at cuddles, cos I've been practicing :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Midday on Sunday for us in Arizona and I have a minute to stop in and say hi- We've been keeping busy here - it seems like there is always something that needs doing!!! I can't believe that we will be headed to Phoenix in 11 days - Alan's on the surgery schedule for the 15th so we need to get there a few days ahead for his pre-op and consult with the WOC nurse. Nervous but excited that he will be healthier once we get through this - I am starting on my list of things that need to get done before we leave town for 2 weeks - trying to wait to mow the lawn until it's closer to time to go - but I may have to do it twice before we go!!! It's been too hot to do much out in the yard - I may have to learn to like weeds..... working on a couple of easy knits and I think I will take my baby blanket in progress with me this trip - I should have plenty of time to knit and I would like to get it finished. Then I need to get back to my Blue Angel Shawl and THEN Charlotte the Fourth!!!! I downloaded the pattern and I am going to pick up the yarn for it while we are in Scottsdale at Jessica's. I'm sure that Charlotte mentioned this store - I love the idea that the yarn for the shawl will come from somewhere that she had shopped. Keeping all of you in my thoughts - hope life is going well for one and all!!! love, AZ


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> But I am much better at cuddles, cos I've been practicing :thumbup:


Glad to hear that. You can cuddle a baby alpaca or baby bison all the way back here.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmere, the cauli looks really lovely-- and the Thai peanut sauce should be a winner.

Had neighbors with apple trees (also a small tree with green early harvest apples) and I miss them. Store apples aren't nearly as good. Apple Crisp sounds lovely.

Thanks for the lovely pix from all over. They are a regular travelogue and I love them.

Finished a hat this morning, just have to finish off 2 threads. Will gift it to a person at Sr Center.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France, it has bee a glorious day here. This morning we went to a street fair in a local village where we bought some rhubarb to make a crumble and some lovely French bread.
> 
> This afternoon GFs parents came over to take her sister home (and eat some crumble) and then DH took GS1 home so we are all quiet again here. GS3 managed to help everyone eat their crumble this evening and I think he ate the most!
> 
> ...


I'm impressed!! You're quite the markswoman!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

marlark said:


> Good am to all: The sun is brightly shining as in the song and looks like a scorcher although it is at the moment quite confortable. Went to the mall yesterday, but it was too warm for us traipse out to the Target, which is where I wanted to go. I am reluctant to go by myself in these big places. I did get a lovely cup of cream of chicken and wild rice soup with a flatbread steak sandwich with avacadol. Tasted great.
> Then was able to get my large shopping done as the meat all
> looked lovely and they were well supplied for the Labor Day]
> weekend. I bought a steak, a pizza, a chuck roast, spare ribs. A patron of the store saw me struggling to get some butter,aghast at the price($5.29/lb) I found another brand
> ...


So good you had a great day for shopping, wonderful that the lady was so helpful. 
When my Kuerig had issues, I just followed the directions for cleaning it, it took a few hours to get it done to where it was working again but when I was done it was going gangbusters. 
Hopefully a little vinegar through it will solve the problem.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Great sky shots.
> 
> Love seeing the photos of pets and that is a nice floor. Did you put in those yourself or already there?


Thank you. They were here, I want to put stranded bamboo down, these look much better from afar than they do up close.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> We're off to Madeira in the morning (sounds like a song title!) and I'm not sure whether there's wi-fi or not, so I may not be on much, if any, next week. We've been to this hotel 3 or 4 times before, so we know it's good, but I wasn't so techno-savvy last time & didn't have my i-Pad then. I think it was Bonnie who asked if Madeira was in Spain? It's actually an island in the Atlantic Ocean, just north of the Canary Isles, and belongs to Portugal. It's semi-topical, so good weather all year round, though never usually too hot, and beautiful plants and flowers everywhere. I'll try and take some photos to share. I hope everyone has a good week.
> Kate x


Looking forward to seeing more pictures of a place I'll never see! Had no idea it was an island.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I can't see the big dog. Is it white?


White with black spots.  We call him our cow dog. lol


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Midday on Sunday for us in Arizona and I have a minute to stop in and say hi- We've been keeping busy here - it seems like there is always something that needs doing!!! I can't believe that we will be headed to Phoenix in 11 days - Alan's on the surgery schedule for the 15th so we need to get there a few days ahead for his pre-op and consult with the WOC nurse. Nervous but excited that he will be healthier once we get through this - I am starting on my list of things that need to get done before we leave town for 2 weeks - trying to wait to mow the lawn until it's closer to time to go - but I may have to do it twice before we go!!! It's been too hot to do much out in the yard - I may have to learn to like weeds..... working on a couple of easy knits and I think I will take my baby blanket in progress with me this trip - I should have plenty of time to knit and I would like to get it finished. Then I need to get back to my Blue Angel Shawl and THEN Charlotte the Fourth!!!! I downloaded the pattern and I am going to pick up the yarn for it while we are in Scottsdale at Jessica's. I'm sure that Charlotte mentioned this store - I love the idea that the yarn for the shawl will come from somewhere that she had shopped. Keeping all of you in my thoughts - hope life is going well for one and all!!! love, AZ


I was wondering exactly when you were heading back to Mayo for the surgery.
I'm praying this surgery will solve Alan's health problems.
Junek


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Kaye, so glad Christopher had decided to make the move and that his GF will join him. He will be happier with Mom & Dad closer.
Caren, wonderful coffee. I love love love the barn. So much space to fill! It is going to be beautiful.
Kate, love the avatar.
Josephine, I am impressed. I would never hit the can. Your apple tree looks wonderful.
Joy, I am so sorry about the increase. Our electric bill went up $120 this month. Jim handled it better than I thought he would. God love your heart. I know you are ready to be through with afghans.
Sandi, prayer warriors are faithful in lifting you and Alan up. I just feel in my heart all is going to go well and life is going to be so much better for you both.
Mel, any updates on your apartment?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France, it has bee a glorious day here. This morning we went to a street fair in a local village where we bought some rhubarb to make a crumble and some lovely French bread.
> 
> This afternoon GFs parents came over to take her sister home (and eat some crumble) and then DH took GS1 home so we are all quiet again here. GS3 managed to help everyone eat their crumble this evening and I think he ate the most!
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: On hitting the can.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> We're off to Madeira in the morning (sounds like a song title!) and I'm not sure whether there's wi-fi or not, so I may not be on much, if any, next week. We've been to this hotel 3 or 4 times before, so we know it's good, but I wasn't so techno-savvy last time & didn't have my i-Pad then. I think it was Bonnie who asked if Madeira was in Spain? It's actually an island in the Atlantic Ocean, just north of the Canary Isles, and belongs to Portugal. It's semi-topical, so good weather all year round, though never usually too hot, and beautiful plants and flowers everywhere. I'll try and take some photos to share. I hope everyone has a good week.
> Kate x


Have a good trip Kate.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> BRAVO...Was this in practice for your trip to the States. :lol: :lol:


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I hope not :shock: :shock: :shock: xxx


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> PurpleFi, expert with sharp pointy sticks and guns - watch out USA.


 :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm still around. (Seems like I post so infrequently that I start all my posts that way.) I've had fun the last few weeks. I went to an art fair & got a painting by one of my favorite local artists for only $50 (it's not my fault that no one else bid on it). Last week, I went to Toledo Pride and had lots of fun. 

Yesterday, I taught my friend Kathleen how to do a simple cable in anticipation of my workshop for KAP. It went well, and I'm looking forward to teaching the folks at KAP how to do it. I don't excel at lots of different types of knitting, but hey, if you're going to excel at one of them, Aran knitting is one of the most spectacular you can do. On that note, I finally finished the back of my Aran sweater. I bought the yarn at last year's KAP.

We have kittens born at the end of April & have decided to keep 3 of them along with their daddy. The father's name is Matthew. He was horribly abused before he came to live with me; I know this because it's taken longer to build trust with him than any other cat I think that I've ever had. In some ways, I'm surprised that he can even trust humans at all, but I was bound & determined to win him over with food & kindness. Matthew has large & rather spectacular stripes, as do two of his kittens: James & Lily, who we're keeping along with Sirius. James & Sirius are yellow tigers & Lily is a gray tiger. Their brothers, Prince & Eragon, are black & gray tigers & will go to my sister's home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Midday on Sunday for us in Arizona and I have a minute to stop in and say hi- We've been keeping busy here - it seems like there is always something that needs doing!!! I can't believe that we will be headed to Phoenix in 11 days - Alan's on the surgery schedule for the 15th so we need to get there a few days ahead for his pre-op and consult with the WOC nurse. Nervous but excited that he will be healthier once we get through this - I am starting on my list of things that need to get done before we leave town for 2 weeks - trying to wait to mow the lawn until it's closer to time to go - but I may have to do it twice before we go!!! It's been too hot to do much out in the yard - I may have to learn to like weeds..... working on a couple of easy knits and I think I will take my baby blanket in progress with me this trip - I should have plenty of time to knit and I would like to get it finished. Then I need to get back to my Blue Angel Shawl and THEN Charlotte the Fourth!!!! I downloaded the pattern and I am going to pick up the yarn for it while we are in Scottsdale at Jessica's. I'm sure that Charlotte mentioned this store - I love the idea that the yarn for the shawl will come from somewhere that she had shopped. Keeping all of you in my thoughts - hope life is going well for one and all!!! love, AZ


The time will certainly go by fast, hoping that the surgery and recovery go quickly and with no complications and Alan will be good and healthy again. 
That's a great idea to get the yarn at the LYS Charlotte shopped at. 
Don't over do it out in the heat. We need mow here too but it keeps raining every time I think I can. Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Aran said:


> I'm still around. (Seems like I post so infrequently that I start all my posts that way.) I've had fun the last few weeks. I went to an art fair & got a painting by one of my favorite local artists for only $50 (it's not my fault that no one else bid on it). Last week, I went to Toledo Pride and had lots of fun.
> 
> Yesterday, I taught my friend Kathleen how to do a simple cable in anticipation of my workshop for KAP. It went well, and I'm looking forward to teaching the folks at KAP how to do it. I don't excel at lots of different types of knitting, but hey, if you're going to excel at one of them, Aran knitting is one of the most spectacular you can do. On that note, I finally finished the back of my Aran sweater. I bought the yarn at last year's KAP.
> 
> We have kittens born at the end of April & have decided to keep 3 of them along with their daddy. The father's name is Matthew. He was horribly abused before he came to live with me; I know this because it's taken longer to build trust with him than any other cat I think that I've ever had. In some ways, I'm surprised that he can even trust humans at all, but I was bound & determined to win him over with food & kindness. Matthew has large & rather spectacular stripes, as do two of his kittens: James & Lily, who we're keeping along with Sirius. James & Sirius are yellow tigers & Lily is a gray tiger. Their brothers, Prince & Eragon, are black & gray tigers & will go to my sister's home.


Great to see you back, sounds like a great couple weeks. :thumbup: 
Harry Potter kittens?  :thumbup: 
It's so sad to think that people can harm beings, people or animals, that have done nothing to them and that cannot properly defend themselves or fight back.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great to hear from you again, Aran. With your name you must be the right person to do aran knitting. Good to hear you enjoyed Pride. Great to hear that some cats have loving homes. Are they neutered now?


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes, the kittens have Harry Potter names, though not Matthew. He was named after Matthew Kailey, a trans man who educated lots of people through his writing & activism. Unfortunately, he also had a heart condition & died unexpectedly a few months ago. The kitties are not neutered or spayed yet, but they will be soon. It's weird having cats that get along together, but that's the beauty of adopting siblings, isn't it?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you June- it should cure the colitis-


jknappva said:


> I was wondering exactly when you were heading back to Mayo for the surgery.
> I'm praying this surgery will solve Alan's health problems.
> Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you Betty - I hope that you are right!!! luv right back! AZ


Bulldog said:


> Kaye, so glad Christopher had decided to make the move and that his GF will join him. He will be happier with Mom & Dad closer.
> Caren, wonderful coffee. I love love love the barn. So much space to fill! It is going to be beautiful.
> Kate, love the avatar.
> Josephine, I am impressed. I would never hit the can. Your apple tree looks wonderful.
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm impressed!! You're quite the markswoman!
> Junek


No one was more surprised than me that I actually hit the can! Off to bed now, visiting a chatea tomorrow. Night night x


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm being careful with the heat and sun - I did get my sedum transplanted and the pots back out front just now. My face looks like a tomato and I was in the shade 90% of the time. I must be super sensitive to the sunlight from one of my meds.... Alan wants me to see about a stress test - he's afraid I'm going to have a heart attack lol!!! But I don't feel bad at all - just a hot beet red face. I see my NP on Tuesday so I will talk to her about it again - we never have come up with an explanation and this has been going on for a couple of years now... and I used to be such a beach bunny.......


Poledra65 said:


> The time will certainly go by fast, hoping that the surgery and recovery go quickly and with no complications and Alan will be good and healthy again.
> That's a great idea to get the yarn at the LYS Charlotte shopped at.
> Don't over do it out in the heat. We need mow here too but it keeps raining every time I think I can. Hugs.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

The look on your face is priceless!!!!


PurpleFi said:


> No one was more surprised than me that I actually hit the can! Off to bed now, visiting a chatea tomorrow. Night night x


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds like a kitty fest to me!!! How fun is that??? I am missing my orange tabby manx - I saw her take off across the back of the lot the other day and hit the fence and over at a dead run - she is usually a "stroller" so it struck me strange - I haven't seen her since and it's breaking my heart, she was just getting to be more relaxed around me. I have given up on her grey brother ever showing up again - but I hope that she will stroll back in soon. She's been coming right up to the door and meowing when she wants me to put food out, so we were really making progress....I will keep putting food out in case she comes after I have closed up the house... and I will have my neighbor put food out while we're gone. Here is a picture of Bobby Jo-


Aran said:


> I'm still around. (Seems like I post so infrequently that I start all my posts that way.) I've had fun the last few weeks. I went to an art fair & got a painting by one of my favorite local artists for only $50 (it's not my fault that no one else bid on it). Last week, I went to Toledo Pride and had lots of fun.
> 
> Yesterday, I taught my friend Kathleen how to do a simple cable in anticipation of my workshop for KAP. It went well, and I'm looking forward to teaching the folks at KAP how to do it. I don't excel at lots of different types of knitting, but hey, if you're going to excel at one of them, Aran knitting is one of the most spectacular you can do. On that note, I finally finished the back of my Aran sweater. I bought the yarn at last year's KAP.
> 
> We have kittens born at the end of April & have decided to keep 3 of them along with their daddy. The father's name is Matthew. He was horribly abused before he came to live with me; I know this because it's taken longer to build trust with him than any other cat I think that I've ever had. In some ways, I'm surprised that he can even trust humans at all, but I was bound & determined to win him over with food & kindness. Matthew has large & rather spectacular stripes, as do two of his kittens: James & Lily, who we're keeping along with Sirius. James & Sirius are yellow tigers & Lily is a gray tiger. Their brothers, Prince & Eragon, are black & gray tigers & will go to my sister's home.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Aran said:


> Yes, the kittens have Harry Potter names, though not Matthew. He was named after Matthew Kailey, a trans man who educated lots of people through his writing & activism. Unfortunately, he also had a heart condition & died unexpectedly a few months ago. The kitties are not neutered or spayed yet, but they will be soon. It's weird having cats that get along together, but that's the beauty of adopting siblings, isn't it?


Congrats on the new additions--yes, siblings are great! We tell people ours have been together since before birth and they still get along. LOL

I'm sure your teaching will go great.

We did the rail yard market, and I got a basil plant and some radishes; he got the fresh tortillas (they are delicious), and then we went to the moving sale over at a store that sells beads and rocks and fossils and such--I found a crazy little glass chicken bead. I have no idea why I wanted it but as soon as I picked it up, I knew I had to buy it. So that came home with me. It cost all of 54 cents, so I really splurged! :mrgreen:

The heat came back (somewhere around 90F right now), but I know fall isn't that far away. I do love fall--just wish we could go from fall to spring again. I know winter is necessary, but still!

Kate, enjoy the holiday!

Daralene, the cauliflower looks wonderful.

I probably wanted to comment on something else but CRAFT strikes...plus the cat is bugging me for attention (I left the house! He was alone! Aaah!). I hope everyone's day/night is going well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Aran said:


> Yes, the kittens have Harry Potter names, though not Matthew. He was named after Matthew Kailey, a trans man who educated lots of people through his writing & activism. Unfortunately, he also had a heart condition & died unexpectedly a few months ago. The kitties are not neutered or spayed yet, but they will be soon. It's weird having cats that get along together, but that's the beauty of adopting siblings, isn't it?


I have to say that the only cat we've ever had that didn't get along with others is Nestor, he was an outdoor tomcat for a long time, now he's a lover of a house pet at my stepmothers. He doesn't particularly love the other cats but tolerates them, except for Walle-e of course, she's not smart enough to know better so he actually plays with her. lolol.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I'm being careful with the heat and sun - I did get my sedum transplanted and the pots back out front just now. My face looks like a tomato and I was in the shade 90% of the time. I must be super sensitive to the sunlight from one of my meds.... Alan wants me to see about a stress test - he's afraid I'm going to have a heart attack lol!!! But I don't feel bad at all - just a hot beet red face. I see my NP on Tuesday so I will talk to her about it again - we never have come up with an explanation and this has been going on for a couple of years now... and I used to be such a beach bunny.......


It well maybe one of your meds, would be nice if it were a simple fix. I have to send sun screen out with David when he heads back out, the left arm is getting too much direct sun with the truck driving. He's usually the one to scoff at sunscreen but he's finally actually asking for it to take with him. :roll: 
It only took a few years.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Sounds like a kitty fest to me!!! How fun is that??? I am missing my orange tabby manx - I saw her take off across the back of the lot the other day and hit the fence and over at a dead run - she is usually a "stroller" so it struck me strange - I haven't seen her since and it's breaking my heart, she was just getting to be more relaxed around me. I have given up on her grey brother ever showing up again - but I hope that she will stroll back in soon. She's been coming right up to the door and meowing when she wants me to put food out, so we were really making progress....I will keep putting food out in case she comes after I have closed up the house... and I will have my neighbor put food out while we're gone. Here is a picture of Bobby Jo-


Awe, pretty kitty. 
Hopefully she will be back, something must have scared her, how strange though that she hasn't been back yet, knowing that you feed her. 
David had to chase a bunny out of the veggie garden this morning. :shock:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, I think FM active with changing seasons. I've made cauliflower steaks. Yum.
Sandi, you and Alan are in my prayers.
Josephine, you look beautiful and I'm impressed you shot the can.
Aran, good to hear from you. Wish I could make your class.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> Not arguing, just thinking as I read the other day that they used to crochet lace with finer thread , one was approximately half the thickness of ordinary sewing thread, which gave me the idea. But perhaps the technique matters too. We will let Julie decide.


Wow, I wasn't actually aware of that. I suppose that is why there are really small crochet hooks in the package. I'm a little bit into a lot of things but expert in none. Not putting myself down. Just that I have so many interests. Want to learn spinning, did quilting, hand and machine-not sure if I even remember how now. Took some jewelry making lessons and made a few things. I love being involved in many things. Didn't take it like arguing, just figure I only know as far as my knowledge goes. It is fascinating and I really want to learn more. I did get to go to Belgium several times and see the lace there. A wonderful and beautiful art. Now it is mostly done by machines and the hand made lace is really expensive. Wondering if the small crochet hooks with thread like you described is similar to tatting?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Midday on Sunday for us in Arizona and I have a minute to stop in and say hi- We've been keeping busy here - it seems like there is always something that needs doing!!! I can't believe that we will be headed to Phoenix in 11 days - Alan's on the surgery schedule for the 15th so we need to get there a few days ahead for his pre-op and consult with the WOC nurse. Nervous but excited that he will be healthier once we get through this - I am starting on my list of things that need to get done before we leave town for 2 weeks - trying to wait to mow the lawn until it's closer to time to go - but I may have to do it twice before we go!!! It's been too hot to do much out in the yard - I may have to learn to like weeds..... working on a couple of easy knits and I think I will take my baby blanket in progress with me this trip - I should have plenty of time to knit and I would like to get it finished. Then I need to get back to my Blue Angel Shawl and THEN Charlotte the Fourth!!!! I downloaded the pattern and I am going to pick up the yarn for it while we are in Scottsdale at Jessica's. I'm sure that Charlotte mentioned this store - I love the idea that the yarn for the shawl will come from somewhere that she had shopped. Keeping all of you in my thoughts - hope life is going well for one and all!!! love, AZ


I am going to mark my calendar for the date AZ.

I agree that buying the yarn to knit the Charlotte Shawl at a LYS where she shopped will be extra special. Puts a lump in my throat. I miss her so. I have very special music to listen to that she sent me. Such a beautiful person and will always be missed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Cashmere, the cauli looks really lovely-- and the Thai peanut sauce should be a winner.
> 
> Had neighbors with apple trees (also a small tree with green early harvest apples) and I miss them. Store apples aren't nearly as good. Apple Crisp sounds lovely.
> 
> ...


It was quite easy to do.

Will have to try and do something with the apples this year. I did juice some of the crabapples for our green smoothies and they were lovely.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marlark...How wonderful of that lady to help you. There still are some special people.

Hope Kaye's tips on the Keurig help. I don't have one but I know I have to clean our coffee maker with special tablets. Hope that it is something simple like that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> White with black spots.  We call him our cow dog. lol


Oh that is so funny. I will go back and look again. Have a feeling it is white against white, so I will look for the black spots.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I'm being careful with the heat and sun - I did get my sedum transplanted and the pots back out front just now. My face looks like a tomato and I was in the shade 90% of the time. I must be super sensitive to the sunlight from one of my meds.... Alan wants me to see about a stress test - he's afraid I'm going to have a heart attack lol!!! But I don't feel bad at all - just a hot beet red face. I see my NP on Tuesday so I will talk to her about it again - we never have come up with an explanation and this has been going on for a couple of years now... and I used to be such a beach bunny.......


I hope this is caused by meds & you can change to something else without too much trouble. Hope all goes well with Alans surgery.
It is really nice here today 20C/68FI was out in the garden for about 5hrs, pulled up the rest of the peas, beans & a bunch of dill that was going to seed. I got everything weeded too,at this timeof year it seems weeds only an inch tall go to seed.
I picked a bunch of young dill, I have that washed & drying on the counter, I will freeze it to use over the winter.
I pulled some beets & am not happy, the deer have been munching on the big ones, grr. I'm going to roast them rather than boil so I cut off where they chewed & kept the rest.

Last spring someone was saying they couldn't get dill to return each year, mine comes back thick. If whoever it was would like some seeds, PM me your address & I'll send some.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra...I finally see the white dog. So funny. I saw a huge white mattress as the white from the floor looked like all one with the dog. Now that you told me about the black spots I was able to differentiate and finally my eyes picked out the dog. So glad I persevered as that is truly worth seeing. You must have so much fun with your pets.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Joy, I am so sorry about the increase. Our electric bill went up $120 this month. Jim handled it better than I thought he would. God love your heart. I know you are ready to be through with afghans.
> 
> I'm not concerned on how much time is left to finish them nor how many hours I've spent on them, *Betty*, I just want y'all to be content with the work of joining and finishing them. I want them to be as lovely as all the squares in them. Your efforts deserve to be stitched together as attractively as possible. That is really my only concern.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Sounds like a kitty fest to me!!! How fun is that??? I am missing my orange tabby manx - I saw her take off across the back of the lot the other day and hit the fence and over at a dead run - she is usually a "stroller" so it struck me strange - I haven't seen her since and it's breaking my heart, she was just getting to be more relaxed around me. I have given up on her grey brother ever showing up again - but I hope that she will stroll back in soon. She's been coming right up to the door and meowing when she wants me to put food out, so we were really making progress....I will keep putting food out in case she comes after I have closed up the house... and I will have my neighbor put food out while we're gone. Here is a picture of Bobby Jo-


She is really beautiful. Wonder if she sensed an animal that could hurt her? Hope she returns.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> > Joy, I am so sorry about the increase. Our electric bill went up $120 this month. Jim handled it better than I thought he would. God love your heart. I know you are ready to be through with afghans.
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Just caught up on last week's TP, Sorlenna absolutely love the Charlotte!!! Hope it isn't a real advanced lace pattern so I can do it. Will it have written instructions too or just charts?

We enjoyed our weekend very much. DH is a bit better just being off the meds. He had decided to look for a different job. He doesnt like working with the patients who are just there to die, and what he didn't share before is that one of these patients is a guy he used to work with. So it all hit him rather hard and he is aware and is working on changing things so he will feel better and be happier. Thank you Lord!! And all of you for your positive thoughts and prayers.

Will try to catch up tomorrow with the new TP. Prayers and hugs for all!!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> It well maybe one of your meds, would be nice if it were a simple fix. I have to send sun screen out with David when he heads back out, the left arm is getting too much direct sun with the truck driving. He's usually the one to scoff at sunscreen but he's finally actually asking for it to take with him. :roll:
> It only took a few years.


You tell Mr. David he needs the sun screen every 2 hours or so (read label) because the sun really is deadly. The man who ran our water works for years has had so much work done on his bald head that it is all scars-- skin cancer from being in the sun so much.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Just caught up on last week's TP, Sorlenna absolutely love the Charlotte!!! Hope it isn't a real advanced lace pattern so I can do it. Will it have written instructions too or just charts?
> 
> We enjoyed our weekend very much. DH is a bit better just being off the meds. He had decided to look for a different job. He doesnt like working with the patients who are just there to die, and what he didn't share before is that one of these patients is a guy he used to work with. So it all hit him rather hard and he is aware and is working on changing things so he will feel better and be happier. Thank you Lord!! And all of you for your positive thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Will try to catch up tomorrow with the new TP. Prayers and hugs for all!!!


Right now it just has charts, though I may write it out at some point.

I can see why your DH is having a hard time with the job--seeing a former coworker would be sad. I hope he finds something better soon and that the upswing continue with his mood.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, I wasn't actually aware of that. I suppose that is why there are really small crochet hooks in the package. I'm a little bit into a lot of things but expert in none. Not putting myself down. Just that I have so many interests. Want to learn spinning, did quilting, hand and machine-not sure if I even remember how now. Took some jewelry making lessons and made a few things. I love being involved in many things. Didn't take it like arguing, just figure I only know as far as my knowledge goes. It is fascinating and I really want to learn more. I did get to go to Belgium several times and see the lace there. A wonderful and beautiful art. Now it is mostly done by machines and the hand made lace is really expensive. Wondering if the small crochet hooks with thread like you described is similar to tatting?


 I have many craft interests too, not expertise either, but I love reading about them all. I love going to the Vand A and looking at all the lace there. I will try and find out how fine the crochet hooks were. Another quest.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, I wasn't actually aware of that. I suppose that is why there are really small crochet hooks in the package. I'm a little bit into a lot of things but expert in none. Not putting myself down. Just that I have so many interests. Want to learn spinning, did quilting, hand and machine-not sure if I even remember how now. Took some jewelry making lessons and made a few things. I love being involved in many things. Didn't take it like arguing, just figure I only know as far as my knowledge goes. It is fascinating and I really want to learn more. I did get to go to Belgium several times and see the lace there. A wonderful and beautiful art. Now it is mostly done by machines and the hand made lace is really expensive. Wondering if the small crochet hooks with thread like you described is similar to tatting?


On one of the main threads someone posted that they used to have crochet thd that was size 200-- that is 1/7th the size of the common small thd now (size 30). I've never come across any 200 or even 100 in all the antique thds people have given me and couldn't work with them now. I used to do tatting and that is smaller than 30 by a bit but don't remember size.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I think that I have had 4 spots removed from my left arm.... and I wasn't a truck driver!! NP has said that none of the meds I'm on would cause it - but something is going on....


Poledra65 said:


> It well maybe one of your meds, would be nice if it were a simple fix. I have to send sun screen out with David when he heads back out, the left arm is getting too much direct sun with the truck driving. He's usually the one to scoff at sunscreen but he's finally actually asking for it to take with him. :roll:
> It only took a few years.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I picked a bunch of young dill, I have that washed & drying on the counter, I will freeze it to use over the winter.
> Last spring someone was saying they couldn't get dill to return each year, mine comes back thick. If whoever it was would like some seeds, PM me your address & I'll send some.


Dill is actually an annual but it readily self-seeds if you have a bunch of it and don't pick it all. We used to have lots and I used it so much for canning pickles. Always liked it because of the caterpillars it "grew"-- can't remember which butterfly, maybe one of the black swallowtails.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Pup lover said:


> We enjoyed our weekend very much. DH is a bit better just being off the meds. He had decided to look for a different job. He doesnt like working with the patients who are just there to die, and what he didn't share before is that one of these patients is a guy he used to work with. So it all hit him rather hard and he is aware and is working on changing things so he will feel better and be happier. Thank you Lord!! And all of you for your positive thoughts and prayers.!


Hugs for your husband-- I really do NOT know how hospice workers and volunteers do it all the time-- just so hard.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Just caught up on last week's TP, Sorlenna absolutely love the Charlotte!!! Hope it isn't a real advanced lace pattern so I can do it. Will it have written instructions too or just charts?
> 
> We enjoyed our weekend very much. DH is a bit better just being off the meds. He had decided to look for a different job. He doesnt like working with the patients who are just there to die, and what he didn't share before is that one of these patients is a guy he used to work with. So it all hit him rather hard and he is aware and is working on changing things so he will feel better and be happier. Thank you Lord!! And all of you for your positive thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Will try to catch up tomorrow with the new TP. Prayers and hugs for all!!!


Glad he shared with you about his co-worker being a patient. That really would be difficult. Glad you see some change with being off the medication and hope a new job will make even bigger changes.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I know I am getting worried... we do have a feral trap/neuter/release program and if that's the case she will be released where she was trapped with an ear tipped... I was hoping I could tame her enough that I could take her in and get her fixed without the ear tipping....she was really getting comfortable here - she would meow a warning to the doves and quail when she crossed the yard so they would fly away and she wouldn't feel compelled to chase them lol!! keeping my fingers crossed.


Poledra65 said:


> Awe, pretty kitty.
> Hopefully she will be back, something must have scared her, how strange though that she hasn't been back yet, knowing that you feed her.
> David had to chase a bunny out of the veggie garden this morning. :shock:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Joy - so glad you are feeling better-


sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, I think FM active with changing seasons. I've made cauliflower steaks. Yum.
> Sandi, you and Alan are in my prayers.
> Josephine, you look beautiful and I'm impressed you shot the can.
> Aran, good to hear from you. Wish I could make your class.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> I have many craft interests too, not expertise either, but I love reading about them all. I love going to the Vand A and looking at all the lace there. I will try and find out how fine the crochet hooks were. Another quest.


What is V and A? Sounds intriguing. Yes, it sure is fun.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Sweetie- I miss her too.


Cashmeregma said:


> I am going to mark my calendar for the date AZ.
> 
> I agree that buying the yarn to knit the Charlotte Shawl at a LYS where she shopped will be extra special. Puts a lump in my throat. I miss her so. I have very special music to listen to that she sent me. Such a beautiful person and will always be missed.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the good wishes Bonnie - I sure hope that I can get a garden in next year - I really miss the fresh veggies and I really miss the excitement of seeing the progress through the season. luv-AZ


Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope this is caused by meds & you can change to something else without too much trouble. Hope all goes well with Alans surgery.
> It is really nice here today 20C/68FI was out in the garden for about 5hrs, pulled up the rest of the peas, beans & a bunch of dill that was going to seed. I got everything weeded too,at this timeof year it seems weeds only an inch tall go to seed.
> I picked a bunch of young dill, I have that washed & drying on the counter, I will freeze it to use over the winter.
> I pulled some beets & am not happy, the deer have been munching on the big ones, grr. I'm going to roast them rather than boil so I cut off where they chewed & kept the rest.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

me too..........


Cashmeregma said:


> She is really beautiful. Wonder if she sensed an animal that could hurt her? Hope she returns.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm glad DH is feeling better and shared with you his feelings and the info about his former workmate. That has to be difficult. It takes a certain type of person to do that kind of work/same with hospice workers. I know your DH wants to help people get better and I hope that he can find something so that that is what he does every day. keeping you both in my heart - luv-AZ


Pup lover said:


> Just caught up on last week's TP, Sorlenna absolutely love the Charlotte!!! Hope it isn't a real advanced lace pattern so I can do it. Will it have written instructions too or just charts?
> 
> We enjoyed our weekend very much. DH is a bit better just being off the meds. He had decided to look for a different job. He doesnt like working with the patients who are just there to die, and what he didn't share before is that one of these patients is a guy he used to work with. So it all hit him rather hard and he is aware and is working on changing things so he will feel better and be happier. Thank you Lord!! And all of you for your positive thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Will try to catch up tomorrow with the new TP. Prayers and hugs for all!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> On one of the main threads someone posted that they used to have crochet thd that was size 200-- that is 1/7th the size of the common small thd now (size 30). I've never come across any 200 or even 100 in all the antique thds people have given me and couldn't work with them now. I used to do tatting and that is smaller than 30 by a bit but don't remember size.


I wonder if my eyes would be able to work with that. Shame I wasn't able to keep at this when I was younger. Very time consuming but so beautiful.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> What is V and A? Sounds intriguing. Yes, it sure is fun.


I read that as the Victoria & Albert Museum, a wonderful place. I love seeing stuff in museums I haven't seen before, have been known to abandon the tour and stand there with pad & pen, sketching a crochet/knit pattern.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I read that as the Victoria & Albert Museum, a wonderful place. I love seeing stuff in museums I haven't seen before, have been known to abandon the tour and stand there with pad & pen, sketching a crochet/knit pattern.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Aran said:


> I'm still around. (Seems like I post so infrequently that I start all my posts that way.) I've had fun the last few weeks. I went to an art fair & got a painting by one of my favorite local artists for only $50 (it's not my fault that no one else bid on it). Last week, I went to Toledo Pride and had lots of fun.
> 
> Yesterday, I taught my friend Kathleen how to do a simple cable in anticipation of my workshop for KAP. It went well, and I'm looking forward to teaching the folks at KAP how to do it. I don't excel at lots of different types of knitting, but hey, if you're going to excel at one of them, Aran knitting is one of the most spectacular you can do. On that note, I finally finished the back of my Aran sweater. I bought the yarn at last year's KAP.
> 
> We have kittens born at the end of April & have decided to keep 3 of them along with their daddy. The father's name is Matthew. He was horribly abused before he came to live with me; I know this because it's taken longer to build trust with him than any other cat I think that I've ever had. In some ways, I'm surprised that he can even trust humans at all, but I was bound & determined to win him over with food & kindness. Matthew has large & rather spectacular stripes, as do two of his kittens: James & Lily, who we're keeping along with Sirius. James & Sirius are yellow tigers & Lily is a gray tiger. Their brothers, Prince & Eragon, are black & gray tigers & will go to my sister's home.


Glad you got to teach your friend how to do cables. How lovely that your cat has bonded with you and now you have lovely kittens with his markings. Nice story.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I read that as the Victoria & Albert Museum, a wonderful place. I love seeing stuff in museums I haven't seen before, have been known to abandon the tour and stand there with pad & pen, sketching a crochet/knit pattern.


What a delight that would be. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad you've had a good couple of weeks and gotten to visit a couple of places & events. I love kittens. Your new babies sound so pretty and the names are great. Wish you could take a picture of them and of the sweater your were knitting and post them.

Looking forward to seeing you in a few weeks at KAP. Your class will be fabulous I'm sure.

Gwen


Aran said:


> I'm still around. (Seems like I post so infrequently that I start all my posts that way.) I've had fun the last few weeks. I went to an art fair & got a painting by one of my favorite local artists for only $50 (it's not my fault that no one else bid on it). Last week, I went to Toledo Pride and had lots of fun.
> 
> Yesterday, I taught my friend Kathleen how to do a simple cable in anticipation of my workshop for KAP. It went well, and I'm looking forward to teaching the folks at KAP how to do it. I don't excel at lots of different types of knitting, but hey, if you're going to excel at one of them, Aran knitting is one of the most spectacular you can do. On that note, I finally finished the back of my Aran sweater. I bought the yarn at last year's KAP.
> 
> We have kittens born at the end of April & have decided to keep 3 of them along with their daddy. The father's name is Matthew. He was horribly abused before he came to live with me; I know this because it's taken longer to build trust with him than any other cat I think that I've ever had. In some ways, I'm surprised that he can even trust humans at all, but I was bound & determined to win him over with food & kindness. Matthew has large & rather spectacular stripes, as do two of his kittens: James & Lily, who we're keeping along with Sirius. James & Sirius are yellow tigers & Lily is a gray tiger. Their brothers, Prince & Eragon, are black & gray tigers & will go to my sister's home.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So good to hear from you Sandi. I also know that this surgery for Alan is going to do just the trick and life will be all good for him (and you) again. Prayers of course on the way continually and will do even more the day of surgery. Welcome by the way to the "I love weeds" club....BOTH of our mowers are broken and our yard is just one big patch of weeds....will need a hay bailer to get through them at some point....just ridiculous. Hmmmmm....maybe I should learn how to weave long grasses/weeds into baskets to hold my yarn....an idea....ROFLMAO


AZ Sticks said:


> Thank you Betty - I hope that you are right!!! luv right back! AZ


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful cat....love the eyes!


AZ Sticks said:


> Sounds like a kitty fest to me!!! How fun is that??? I am missing my orange tabby manx - I saw her take off across the back of the lot the other day and hit the fence and over at a dead run - she is usually a "stroller" so it struck me strange - I haven't seen her since and it's breaking my heart, she was just getting to be more relaxed around me. I have given up on her grey brother ever showing up again - but I hope that she will stroll back in soon. She's been coming right up to the door and meowing when she wants me to put food out, so we were really making progress....I will keep putting food out in case she comes after I have closed up the house... and I will have my neighbor put food out while we're gone. Here is a picture of Bobby Jo-


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Basket weaving is a real possibility in my life lol!!! Thanks for the prayers - we do appreciate all of the love and support from this group- luv-AZ


Gweniepooh said:


> So good to hear from you Sandi. I also know that this surgery for Alan is going to do just the trick and life will be all good for him (and you) again. Prayers of course on the way continually and will do even more the day of surgery. Welcome by the way to the "I love weeds" club....BOTH of our mowers are broken and our yard is just one big patch of weeds....will need a hay bailer to get through them at some point....just ridiculous. Hmmmmm....maybe I should learn how to weave long grasses/weeds into baskets to hold my yarn....an idea....ROFLMAO


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

She is a beauty isn't she???


Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful cat....love the eyes!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Aran said:


> I'm still around. (Seems like I post so infrequently that I start all my posts that way.) I've had fun the last few weeks. I went to an art fair & got a painting by one of my favorite local artists for only $50 (it's not my fault that no one else bid on it). Last week, I went to Toledo Pride and had lots of fun.
> 
> Yesterday, I taught my friend Kathleen how to do a simple cable in anticipation of my workshop for KAP. It went well, and I'm looking forward to teaching the folks at KAP how to do it. I don't excel at lots of different types of knitting, but hey, if you're going to excel at one of them, Aran knitting is one of the most spectacular you can do. On that note, I finally finished the back of my Aran sweater. I bought the yarn at last year's KAP.
> 
> We have kittens born at the end of April & have decided to keep 3 of them along with their daddy. The father's name is Matthew. He was horribly abused before he came to live with me; I know this because it's taken longer to build trust with him than any other cat I think that I've ever had. In some ways, I'm surprised that he can even trust humans at all, but I was bound & determined to win him over with food & kindness. Matthew has large & rather spectacular stripes, as do two of his kittens: James & Lily, who we're keeping along with Sirius. James & Sirius are yellow tigers & Lily is a gray tiger. Their brothers, Prince & Eragon, are black & gray tigers & will go to my sister's home.


It's good to see you, Aran. You really stay busy. I hope you'll post a picture of your Aran sweater. I think they're so beautiful.
My family are cat lovers. Well, we love dogs, too. But since my daughter and I are in wheelchairs, it's too difficult to walk them. So we enjoy our friends dogs and love or cats.
Hope you can visit again soon!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cashmeregma the poodle is on top of the white dog w/black spots......


Cashmeregma said:


> Oh that is so funny. I will go back and look again. Have a feeling it is white against white, so I will look for the black spots.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Thank you June- it should cure the colitis-


And that's definitely something to look forward to!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You have done a fabulous job Joy...I know it looks wonderful......many thanks.


jheiens said:


> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> > Joy, I am so sorry about the increase. Our electric bill went up $120 this month. Jim handled it better than I thought he would. God love your heart. I know you are ready to be through with afghans.
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Sounds like a kitty fest to me!!! How fun is that??? I am missing my orange tabby manx - I saw her take off across the back of the lot the other day and hit the fence and over at a dead run - she is usually a "stroller" so it struck me strange - I haven't seen her since and it's breaking my heart, she was just getting to be more relaxed around me. I have given up on her grey brother ever showing up again - but I hope that she will stroll back in soon. She's been coming right up to the door and meowing when she wants me to put food out, so we were really making progress....I will keep putting food out in case she comes after I have closed up the house... and I will have my neighbor put food out while we're gone. Here is a picture of Bobby Jo-


She's really beautiful. I hope she strolls back before you leave!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just quickly, while the computer is behaving- most of the time it is freezing, and I can't do a thing. To my eye, Daralene tatting , crochet and bobbin lace, all have their own different look- all can be made with finer or heavier threads- both my grandmother's crocheted with the very fine hooks and threads- sadly I no longer have any of their work. Torchon lace is commonly made with a thicker thread- it is intended to be worked up quickly and was made by many metres of length as an edging, very often although can also be made for insertion.
It is a very wet and chilly, so I chose to stay home, rather than go to my weaving class, and run the risk of catching a cold, I want to keep well this month, before my trip.
I did not try to keep records of who has posted what- because I did not know I would be able to get to the end of the postings- but all are in my thoughts, and praying for good outcomes for all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Poledra...I finally see the white dog. So funny. I saw a huge white mattress as the white from the floor looked like all one with the dog. Now that you told me about the black spots I was able to differentiate and finally my eyes picked out the dog. So glad I persevered as that is truly worth seeing. You must have so much fun with your pets.


Here's a better picture of him and Mocha taken last year, who has who trained here, that David is laying on the floor watching tv and the dogs are on the loveseat? lolol


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> So good to hear from you Sandi. I also know that this surgery for Alan is going to do just the trick and life will be all good for him (and you) again. Prayers of course on the way continually and will do even more the day of surgery. Welcome by the way to the "I love weeds" club....BOTH of our mowers are broken and our yard is just one big patch of weeds....will need a hay bailer to get through them at some point....just ridiculous. Hmmmmm....maybe I should learn how to weave long grasses/weeds into baskets to hold my yarn....an idea....ROFLMAO


I can teach you that-- need to cut and dry them first. Oh, and we need a few stiffer stems to form the ribs. We could do an egg basket (also called "Granny's bottom" for obvious reasons.)


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

i found a website called Vintage Crochet on google. there is a lot of info on fine threads and hooks on there. If anyone is interested. Off to bed soon as it is nearly 1 am. Take care all.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Aran...It is wonderful to hear from you and to know the sweater is coming along. Will you bring it to KAP? I bet the kitties are so much fun. Enjoy your holiday weekend.

AZSticks...Wishing you and Alan well with this upcoming surgery. We would all love for Alan to feel better and be able to do more with you again. I hope you find some answers for your own health. 

I was very tired today so took the liberty of taking a nap. Now I am feeling more energetic so laundry is being done, dishes are almost finished being washed, knitting is happening and caught up on the KTP. I have more than enough housework to catch up on, but not will be done today.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Guess who just showed up for dinner????!!!!!! Yea!!!! My little kitty Bobby Jo came to the door meowing for food. She hasn't had her head out of the bowl since I put the food in it except to look over her shoulder once in a while - hungry and a little skittish - I think she got frightened and looking for a place to hide ended up locked up in someones shed or garage for a couple of days. She is usually a take your time eater - but she is mowing through this bowl of food. I'm so glad, I didn't realize how attached I had gotten to this wild cat!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's a better picture of him and Mocha taken last year, who has who trained here, that David is laying on the floor watching tv and the dogs are on the loveseat? lolol


I love this picture. The dogs have to be more comfortable than David. I am glad to hear that David is asking for sunblock. Hopefully he has not caused serious damage to his skin already.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> So good to hear from you Sandi. I also know that this surgery for Alan is going to do just the trick and life will be all good for him (and you) again. Prayers of course on the way continually and will do even more the day of surgery. Welcome by the way to the "I love weeds" club....BOTH of our mowers are broken and our yard is just one big patch of weeds....will need a hay bailer to get through them at some point....just ridiculous. Hmmmmm....maybe I should learn how to weave long grasses/weeds into baskets to hold my yarn....an idea....ROFLMAO


Now there's an idea. Or rent out some sheep.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cashmeregma the poodle is on top of the white dog w/black spots......


I finally got it. I was just seeing the dog as a continuation of the other white in the picture and thought the poodle was on top of a white bed. LOL Once I saw it, well, duh. It was evident. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Busyworkerbee, I hope things work out well with the apartment. Here apartments & most house rentals come with all the appliances, is it common there to have to buy them? Saw where you need to buy a fridge.


Over here, most are unfurnished. Some do come part furnished, or fully furnished. I need unfurnished as I have a bed, cupboards, tables, desk etc to bring with me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just quickly, while the computer is behaving- most of the time it is freezing, and I can't do a thing. To my eye, Daralene tatting , crochet and bobbin lace, all have their own different look- all can be made with finer or heavier threads- both my grandmother's crocheted with the very fine hooks and threads- sadly I no longer have any of their work. Torchon lace is commonly made with a thicker thread- it is intended to be worked up quickly and was made by many metres of length as an edging, very often although can also be made for insertion.
> It is a very wet and chilly, so I chose to stay home, rather than go to my weaving class, and run the risk of catching a cold, I want to keep well this month, before my trip.
> I did not try to keep records of who has posted what- because I did not know I would be able to get to the end of the postings- but all are in my thoughts, and praying for good outcomes for all.


Thank you so much Julie. I had just assumed the lace looked different but really had no actual knowledge. I figured you would know. How sad that you have none of the lace work from your grandmothers. I assume no photos either. Sorry to hear you are having trouble with the computer freezing and that you weren't able to go to the weaving class, but it is important to stay healthy for this trip.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Over here, most are unfurnished. Some do come part furnished, or fully furnished. I need unfurnished as I have a bed, cupboards, tables, desk etc to bring with me.


Bonnie, even in Germany you have to buy your kitchen appliances and sometimes even the cupboards as the kitchens come as a unit. You even got your own light fixtures. We were lucky enough to find a furnished apartment because a doctor had furnished this apartment for his son. He owned it and kept the lovely furniture in the apartment. Not usual though as we learned when we were looking. People didn't move very often like we do here in the States, but that is changing. Not sure about how it is in Canada.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Guess who just showed up for dinner????!!!!!! Yea!!!! My little kitty Bobby Jo came to the door meowing for food.


 :thumbup: Glad she's home again!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Guess who just showed up for dinner????!!!!!! Yea!!!! My little kitty Bobby Jo came to the door meowing for food. She hasn't had her head out of the bowl since I put the food in it except to look over her shoulder once in a while - hungry and a little skittish - I think she got frightened and looking for a place to hide ended up locked up in someones shed or garage for a couple of days. She is usually a take your time eater - but she is mowing through this bowl of food. I'm so glad, I didn't realize how attached I had gotten to this wild cat!


How wonderful..l :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's a better picture of him and Mocha taken last year, who has who trained here, that David is laying on the floor watching tv and the dogs are on the loveseat? lolol


Oh that is just too funny. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

Two great and funny pictures today. Real characters, those dogs. I enjoy all the stories about pets.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> i found a website called Vintage Crochet on google. there is a lot of info on fine threads and hooks on there. If anyone is interested. Off to bed soon as it is nearly 1 am. Take care all.


I will check it out. Julie posted an answer for us. :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

AZ Sticks said:


> Guess who just showed up for dinner????!!!!!! Yea!!!! My little kitty Bobby Jo came to the door meowing for food. She hasn't had her head out of the bowl since I put the food in it except to look over her shoulder once in a while - hungry and a little skittish - I think she got frightened and looking for a place to hide ended up locked up in someones shed or garage for a couple of days. She is usually a take your time eater - but she is mowing through this bowl of food. I'm so glad, I didn't realize how attached I had gotten to this wild cat!


So glad she showed! They do take our hearts, don't they?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Guess who just showed up for dinner????!!!!!! Yea!!!! My little kitty Bobby Jo came to the door meowing for food.
> 
> So glad your little one came home! We do get attached to our pets..My Annie is a big part Maine **** who is definitely my girl, and sees Jack as the interloper.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sandi, so happy Bobby Jo came home. This is the start of really good things for you and Alan.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> All the taxes are figured into the mortgage for one payment and when they go up that is really what is going up, unless you have an adjustable rate mortgage and then that really can go up or down. The bank just handles it all as one payment so they are sure that all the taxes are paid. Sometimes the tax portion is almost as big as the mortgage payment.


All our mortage covers is the interest payments and any of the balance as well. Unless there is mortage insurance which is often compulsory when the loan is for most of the property insurance for the property is up to us to arrange- although it is genearally compulsory as well as long as there is a mortage on the property (the bank does need to protect itself). Taxes which I assume are like our council rates are never anything to do with the bank.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I don't see why you couldn't use those bags you mentioned. Don't think taking the air out would bother the wool. I know winding it too tight is a problem but think your method of storing them might allow you to keep your yarn. Actually sounds like a great idea unless someone knows otherwise.


It's often suggested on KP- in fact if anything it would be good for the yarn I think. Maryanne and I were discussing Davids and mine collections the other day. I pointed out that evertime I use mine it actually lessens my stash slightly. But David using his makes no difference- books after all just go back on the shelf after you have finished with them. But then we got to discussing how impossible it was to get books to take up less space. We were laughing at the idea of putting his books in these bags and decreasing the amount of space they took up. Whereas I could decrease quite significantlly how much space my stash takes up- hey then I could add to it!
Actually if I did that I could get my UFO box of the floor and turn it into a WIP box (currently these decorate the floor). Might give that a thought. And especially useful as next year our spare room will be in use so having a space in here to put a mattress will be useful!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, I went back to get the recipe for the cauliflower steaks and ended up posting to the July KTP.


Wondered why you posted there!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France, it has bee a glorious day here. This morning we went to a street fair in a local village where we bought some rhubarb to make a crumble and some lovely French bread.
> 
> This afternoon GFs parents came over to take her sister home (and eat some crumble) and then DH took GS1 home so we are all quiet again here. GS3 managed to help everyone eat their crumble this evening and I think he ate the most!
> 
> ...


Well done- you sure look excited and surprised to have hit it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> BRAVO...Was this in practice for your trip to the States. :lol: :lol:


The KAP? :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Glad to hear that. You can cuddle a baby alpaca or baby bison all the way back here.


A Bison would do well in her garden I'm sure! Unless she can keep it a baby of course.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Midday on Sunday for us in Arizona and I have a minute to stop in and say hi- We've been keeping busy here - it seems like there is always something that needs doing!!! I can't believe that we will be headed to Phoenix in 11 days - Alan's on the surgery schedule for the 15th so we need to get there a few days ahead for his pre-op and consult with the WOC nurse. Nervous but excited that he will be healthier once we get through this - I am starting on my list of things that need to get done before we leave town for 2 weeks - trying to wait to mow the lawn until it's closer to time to go - but I may have to do it twice before we go!!! It's been too hot to do much out in the yard - I may have to learn to like weeds..... working on a couple of easy knits and I think I will take my baby blanket in progress with me this trip - I should have plenty of time to knit and I would like to get it finished. Then I need to get back to my Blue Angel Shawl and THEN Charlotte the Fourth!!!! I downloaded the pattern and I am going to pick up the yarn for it while we are in Scottsdale at Jessica's. I'm sure that Charlotte mentioned this store - I love the idea that the yarn for the shawl will come from somewhere that she had shopped. Keeping all of you in my thoughts - hope life is going well for one and all!!! love, AZ


HAve you managed to get him to take the supplements?
It will be so meaninglful to get the yarn from a LYS Charlotte used.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Just caught up on last week's TP, Sorlenna absolutely love the Charlotte!!! Hope it isn't a real advanced lace pattern so I can do it. Will it have written instructions too or just charts?
> 
> We enjoyed our weekend very much. DH is a bit better just being off the meds. He had decided to look for a different job. He doesnt like working with the patients who are just there to die, and what he didn't share before is that one of these patients is a guy he used to work with. So it all hit him rather hard and he is aware and is working on changing things so he will feel better and be happier. Thank you Lord!! And all of you for your positive thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Will try to catch up tomorrow with the new TP. Prayers and hugs for all!!!


How good that he is already feeling better. 
It is a work that I would not like to do, some love it. For me it would be not being to communicate with so many- I did a little bit of Pallative Care and loved that. And seeing someone he knows there is also going to make it even harder. But one of the good things with what he is doing- it is a really good way of learning how to care for people rather than just looking after their medical needs. If he doesn't want to stay in this type of work it would be a good idea to get out before too long as otherwise he may find it impossible to get work in an acute area without experience. Mind you all of this is said from the perspective of here and the uK and so things may be different your way, but I doubt it.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*To all KAP* contributors to the afghans---I have just finished joining the last of the squares. YEA!!!!

If Nittergma has no problems edging and weaving in the yarn ends and I get this one completed shortly, we should have no problems having them all ready for the KAP gathering.

Thanks to all of you work who contributed squares and those who offered help in working them together.

Ohio Joy

P.S. The increase in our mortgage payments has likely been caused by an increase in our house insurance--no doubt due to all the claims caused by the bitter winter weather, spring and summer flooding, house fires caused by wood burning stoves overheating, etc. in our insurance ''pool''.

This insurance is included in our mortgage payments under a stipulation of the Veterans' Administration for guaranteeing our mortgage. We are also under a ''Homestead'' tax break for Ohioans over age 65 which keeps our taxes somewhat under control. Some other States may also have this provision, but I'm not sure if it is nation-wide.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's a better picture of him and Mocha taken last year, who has who trained here, that David is laying on the floor watching tv and the dogs are on the loveseat? lolol


Can't say the DH looks all that comfortable!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Guess who just showed up for dinner????!!!!!! Yea!!!! My little kitty Bobby Jo came to the door meowing for food. She hasn't had her head out of the bowl since I put the food in it except to look over her shoulder once in a while - hungry and a little skittish - I think she got frightened and looking for a place to hide ended up locked up in someones shed or garage for a couple of days. She is usually a take your time eater - but she is mowing through this bowl of food. I'm so glad, I didn't realize how attached I had gotten to this wild cat!


What a relief for youbthat she turned up again- she sounds very hungry.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *To all KAP* contributors to the afghans---I have just finished joining the last of the squares. YEA!!!!
> 
> If Nittergma has no problems edging and weaving in the yarn ends and I get this one completed shortly, we should have no problems having them all ready for the KAP gathering.
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS on getting them all sewn up. What a wonderful bit of progress for you. Sure looking forward to the photos of them all! It sure was a big task that you took on there.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Ohio Joy....I can almost hear the celebration here of getting the afghans all sewn up. Thanks for all the time you have invested in this for all of us. It is truly amazing to have heard the concerns of everyone involved that we all wanted to do our best and were never sure that our best would be good enough on this project. I still say that everyone's best is wonderful but the love poured into this project is even better.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *To all KAP* contributors to the afghans---I have just finished joining the last of the squares. YEA!!!!
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> This insurance is included in our mortgage payments under a stipulation of the Veterans' Administration for guaranteeing our mortgage. We are also under a ''Homestead'' tax break for Ohioans over age 65 which keeps our taxes somewhat under control. Some other States may also have this provision, but I'm not sure if it is nation-wide.


WooHoo! You rock, Joy!

I had my insurance included in my payment when I had my house--of course it was so the mortgage company could be sure I had it and they'd get their money if something went wrong. :roll:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Congratulations Ohio Joy, so wish I was there to see it. Lots and lots of hours by the ones who made the squares and the. By you. Lots of love!,
Glad the kitty came home to eat. 
Back in the city and doing some laundry here. The apt needs cleaning but never takes to long to do that. Seems like I do a lot of cleaning and laundry.
DH is a great help and he doesn't have to work tomorrow so will have him do the vacuuming .
June, I think it was you asked last week about his job, he is liking it and keeping very busy with the actual work and meetings. He enjoys being around people and we are both so thankful this worked out for him.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Guess who just showed up for dinner????!!!!!! Yea!!!! My little kitty Bobby Jo came to the door meowing for food. She hasn't had her head out of the bowl since I put the food in it except to look over her shoulder once in a while - hungry and a little skittish - I think she got frightened and looking for a place to hide ended up locked up in someones shed or garage for a couple of days. She is usually a take your time eater - but she is mowing through this bowl of food. I'm so glad, I didn't realize how attached I had gotten to this wild cat!


That cat looks very much like one we had when the kids were young.
Glad it came back to you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Over here, most are unfurnished. Some do come part furnished, or fully furnished. I need unfurnished as I have a bed, cupboards, tables, desk etc to bring with me.


Here unfurnished apartments come with appliances, usually built in.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Anyone hear from Sam and how is vacation is going?? Hope he is having a great time.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup: Glad she's home again!


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How wonderful..l :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I am so relieved!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> So glad she showed! They do take our hearts, don't they?


Sneaky aren't they!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

machriste said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Guess who just showed up for dinner????!!!!!! Yea!!!! My little kitty Bobby Jo came to the door meowing for food.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sandi, so happy Bobby Jo came home. This is the start of really good things for you and Alan.


Oh I like the way you think my friend!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here unfurnished apartments come with appliances, usually built in.


Normally only the stove comes with an unfurnshed place. Sometiems when a kitchen has been built around a fridge it might stay but generally not. And for most of us it is a nuscience as we would have our own fridge. The problem arises when you are just setting up for the first time, or after a spell with others and so don't have one.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

darowil said:


> HAve you managed to get him to take the supplements?
> It will be so meaninglful to get the yarn from a LYS Charlotte used.


Yes he has been taking at least one a day...... And I am looking forward to shopping at Jessica's again... I will have to listen carefully, maybe she will help me choose the yarn!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a relief for youbthat she turned up again- she sounds very hungry.


I have never seen her eat so quickly before!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Spider said:


> Congratulations Ohio Joy, so wish I was there to see it. Lots and lots of hours by the ones who made the squares and the. By you. Lots of love!,
> Glad the kitty came home to eat.
> Back in the city and doing some laundry here. The apt needs cleaning but never takes to long to do that. Seems like I do a lot of cleaning and laundry.
> DH is a great help and he doesn't have to work tomorrow so will have him do the vacuuming .
> June, I think it was you asked last week about his job, he is liking it and keeping very busy with the actual work and meetings. He enjoys being around people and we are both so thankful this worked out for him.


Thanks Spider.... I'm glad too. So glad that DH is enjoying his job. I have enough trouble keeping one house clean......I don't know how you do two!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dawn, glad your DH is already feeling better. It is very sad one of his friends is in the home where he works, I know how hard that is as it happened a few times over the years I was working. In a small town you know most people or at least some of the family so palliative care is hard in the staff too.
Congratulations Joy on getting the last squares joined, what a job. I can't wait to see them.
Daraene,I can't imagine crocheting with the fine threads you are talking about, I find 30 too fine but I would sure be interested to see those things. Julie, too bad you don't ave any of the things your grandmothers made. I have a couple of sal things my step grandmother made. Sad that so many of those things get discarded by people who don't value that kind of work. 
Well, I've got myself into a strange job. One of my friends suggested my appointment to a committee on access to cancer treatment for rural Canadians. There is one representative from each province & my friend is representing Alberta.I will be required to travel to Toronto once or twice a year and take part in teleconferences each month. I hope I can do this OK, I'm a little nervous as I'm nt really sure what I am getting into. I was appointed because of my work experience & the fact that my mom & 3 of her siblings have had cancer. They are looking for both the perspective f patients & healthcare workers. I go to Toronto on Sept 10 & back the 11th. If it were not harvest time I would stay & visit my relatives, hopefully next time I can do that.
Tonight I started a pair of mitts, I have done 2 hats on a round loom & want to make mitts to match. I want to get 5 sets done before winter & will donate them to our local school for kids who come to school with 
none.
Kaye, I can't imagine my DH would lay on the floor & let the dogs have the couch!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks Spider.... I'm glad too. So glad that DH is enjoying his job. I have enough trouble keeping one house clean......I don't know how you do two!


Me too!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That cat looks very much like one we had when the kids were young.
> Glad it came back to you.


I have never had an orange tabby before, and I can name 6 cats off the top of my head between my childhood and my kids.... Alan and I have never had cats... But prior to him, I always had cats in my life. Thanks Bonnie, I will sleep a lot easier tonight...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Bonnie what an opportunity and honor - you will be such an asset to this project, they are lucky to have you and your experience. Safe travels-


Bonnie7591 said:


> Dawn, glad your DH is already feeling better. It is very sad one of his friends is in the home where he works, I know how hard that is as it happened a few times over the years I was working. In a small town you know most people or at least some of the family so palliative care is hard in the staff too.
> Congratulations Joy on getting the last squares joined, what a job. I can't wait to see them.
> Daraene,I can't imagine crocheting with the fine threads you are talking about, I find 30 too fine but I would sure be interested to see those things. Julie, too bad you don't ave any of the things your grandmothers made. I have a couple of sal things my step grandmother made. Sad that so many of those things get discarded by people who don't value that kind of work.
> Well, I've got myself into a strange job. One of my friends suggested my appointment to a committee on access to cancer treatment for rural Canadians. There is one representative from each province & my friend is representing Alberta.I will be required to travel to Toronto once or twice a year and take part in teleconferences each month. I hope I can do this OK, I'm a little nervous as I'm nt really sure what I am getting into. I was appointed because of my work experience & the fact that my mom & 3 of her siblings have had cancer. They are looking for both the perspective f patients & healthcare workers. I go to Toronto on Sept 10 & back the 11th. If it were not harvest time I would stay & visit my relatives, hopefully next time I can do that.
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just past midnight here and I am finally on ktp to catch up.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Alright I am finally caught up.

Aran so happy to see your post and the kitties sound adorable.

AZ- we love you and Alan so you know you have the prayer warriors here for you.

I am sorry I know I had others to reply to but I am exhausted. Love to all see you tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That would be so cool to learn. Don't think it will happen any time soon though. My sister one fall was gathering vines to make wreaths from...unfortunately the one vine she used was POISON IVY!!!!! BOY was she a mess.


Kansas g-ma said:


> I can teach you that-- need to cut and dry them first. Oh, and we need a few stiffer stems to form the ribs. We could do an egg basket (also called "Granny's bottom" for obvious reasons.)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad Bobby Jo returned! It is something how we all get so attached. Good kitty!



AZ Sticks said:


> Guess who just showed up for dinner????!!!!!! Yea!!!! My little kitty Bobby Jo came to the door meowing for food. She hasn't had her head out of the bowl since I put the food in it except to look over her shoulder once in a while - hungry and a little skittish - I think she got frightened and looking for a place to hide ended up locked up in someones shed or garage for a couple of days. She is usually a take your time eater - but she is mowing through this bowl of food. I'm so glad, I didn't realize how attached I had gotten to this wild cat!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We do have a friend with goats and I am so tempted to have DH call and ask if we could borrow a few for about a week.


Cashmeregma said:


> Now there's an idea. Or rent out some sheep.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Spider said:


> Anyone hear from Sam and how is vacation is going?? Hope he is having a great time.


I can tell you that Sam was in fine shape on Friday and we had a wonderful time prowling through the yarn shops. He did mention that he'd be going down to Olympia today, to stay with some friends there for a few days. He didn't mention what their internet status is there, so he may be out of touch for a while. Or, he may just be having a great time visiting. :lol: BTW, the beard was looking good and not at risk in spite of the new Fuzzy Wuzzy screen name. :wink:

We managed to make our way through five different shops on Friday. Sam and Sandy were both careful and measured in their shopping; I went nuts!! I guess my brain must have still been in vacation/tourist mode 'cause I felt "obligated" to discover something new and exciting in each shop...and managed to do so! I've got a whole lot of knitting to do before I can justify any more shopping. Don't feel sorry for me, though. It's entirely my own fault! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Go Joy, go Joy, go, go Joy....you ROCK Ohio Joy!!! 

Just looked at the clock and it is headed toward 2 a.m. so I guess I should head to bed if I plan to do anything in the morning. You know I said I wouldn't worry about working on the kitchen floor until after the KAP but DH has gone gang busters about working on it. He sanded on the floor the entire day with a hand sander. I mentioned to him that we could rent a big floor sander and it wouldn't be so hard and take so long but don't know if he wants to do that or not. If he keeps on I'll have to do the painting before the KAP. Funny, usually I'm the one wanting to get things done and he is biding his time; now I'm the one wanting to slow down.....rofl. I am NOT complaining just observing how it is moving along.

Good night all.....TTYL.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I have never seen her eat so quickly before!


Maybe she'll be even friendlier now having been reminded how much nicer it is at your place! Hope going away soon doesn't upset her too much.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Yes he has been taking at least one a day...... And I am looking forward to shopping at Jessica's again... I will have to listen carefully, maybe she will help me choose the yarn!


Good re supplements.
I've decided that I will buy my yarn in NZ- maybe with some possum in it. And start next year- when we may do a KAL with it as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Dawn, glad your DH is already feeling better. It is very sad one of his friends is in the home where he works, I know how hard that is as it happened a few times over the years I was working. In a small town you know most people or at least some of the family so palliative care is hard in the staff too.
> Congratulations Joy on getting the last squares joined, what a job. I can't wait to see them.
> Daraene,I can't imagine crocheting with the fine threads you are talking about, I find 30 too fine but I would sure be interested to see those things. Julie, too bad you don't ave any of the things your grandmothers made. I have a couple of sal things my step grandmother made. Sad that so many of those things get discarded by people who don't value that kind of work.
> Well, I've got myself into a strange job. One of my friends suggested my appointment to a committee on access to cancer treatment for rural Canadians. There is one representative from each province & my friend is representing Alberta.I will be required to travel to Toronto once or twice a year and take part in teleconferences each month. I hope I can do this OK, I'm a little nervous as I'm nt really sure what I am getting into. I was appointed because of my work experience & the fact that my mom & 3 of her siblings have had cancer. They are looking for both the perspective f patients & healthcare workers. I go to Toronto on Sept 10 & back the 11th. If it were not harvest time I would stay & visit my relatives, hopefully next time I can do that.
> ...


What an interesting sounding project. And one applicalbe to other countries as well. It s major issue for those in rural areas in Australia as well. So often it requires them moving away from home and the supports this provides to access treatment. Ronlad McDonlad House really does a wonderful job in this for children and their families- I assume its in Canada as well. But still means they are away form home though they may have family. But is so disrupting for the rest of the family still-and with kids usually means there are other children involved. This is the area Vicky wants to specialise in when she passes her basic paediatric exams- hopefully next year. And no easier for adults either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> I can tell you that Sam was in fine shape on Friday and we had a wonderful time prowling through the yarn shops. He did mention that he'd be going down to Olympia today, to stay with some friends there for a few days. He didn't mention what their internet status is there, so he may be out of touch for a while. Or, he may just be having a great time visiting. :lol: BTW, the beard was looking good and not at risk in spite of the new Fuzzy Wuzzy screen name. :wink:
> 
> We managed to make our way through five different shops on Friday. Sam and Sandy were both careful and measured in their shopping; I went nuts!! I guess my brain must have still been in vacation/tourist mode 'cause I felt "obligated" to discover something new and exciting in each shop...and managed to do so! I've got a whole lot of knitting to do before I can justify any more shopping. Don't feel sorry for me, though. It's entirely my own fault! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Looks like it was worth while feeling 'obligated'. You didn't exhaust Sam too much I hope- 5 yarn shops. How did they restrain themselves I wonder?
Good to know that it is just that he is busy- thought we would have heard form someone if he hadn't been well as he was meeting up with the 2 of you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's a better picture of him and Mocha taken last year, who has who trained here, that David is laying on the floor watching tv and the dogs are on the loveseat? lolol


The fur-babies obviously trained David well!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Guess who just showed up for dinner????!!!!!! Yea!!!! My little kitty Bobby Jo came to the door meowing for food. She hasn't had her head out of the bowl since I put the food in it except to look over her shoulder once in a while - hungry and a little skittish - I think she got frightened and looking for a place to hide ended up locked up in someones shed or garage for a couple of days. She is usually a take your time eater - but she is mowing through this bowl of food. I'm so glad, I didn't realize how attached I had gotten to this wild cat!


So glad Bobby Jo has come "home"!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Ohio Joy....I can almost hear the celebration here of getting the afghans all sewn up. Thanks for all the time you have invested in this for all of us. It is truly amazing to have heard the concerns of everyone involved that we all wanted to do our best and were never sure that our best would be good enough on this project. I still say that everyone's best is wonderful but the love poured into this project is even better.


I'm so glad, as I'm sure you are to have all the squares joined!!
Now on to the edging.
It was so thoughtful of you to take on this task, Joy!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> Congratulations Ohio Joy, so wish I was there to see it. Lots and lots of hours by the ones who made the squares and the. By you. Lots of love!,
> Glad the kitty came home to eat.
> Back in the city and doing some laundry here. The apt needs cleaning but never takes to long to do that. Seems like I do a lot of cleaning and laundry.
> DH is a great help and he doesn't have to work tomorrow so will have him do the vacuuming .
> June, I think it was you asked last week about his job, he is liking it and keeping very busy with the actual work and meetings. He enjoys being around people and we are both so thankful this worked out for him.


It's wonderful that your DH found a job he likes after waiting so long! I hope you get the one you were hoping for.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> I can tell you that Sam was in fine shape on Friday and we had a wonderful time prowling through the yarn shops. He did mention that he'd be going down to Olympia today, to stay with some friends there for a few days. He didn't mention what their internet status is there, so he may be out of touch for a while. Or, he may just be having a great time visiting. :lol: BTW, the beard was looking good and not at risk in spite of the new Fuzzy Wuzzy screen name. :wink:
> 
> We managed to make our way through five different shops on Friday. Sam and Sandy were both careful and measured in their shopping; I went nuts!! I guess my brain must have still been in vacation/tourist mode 'cause I felt "obligated" to discover something new and exciting in each shop...and managed to do so! I've got a whole lot of knitting to do before I can justify any more shopping. Don't feel sorry for me, though. It's entirely my own fault! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I know the yarn crawl was so much fun! And what lovely yarn you bought. Seeing it I know you don't regret buying any of it. And while you're knitting with it, you can remember the fun you had with friends. So that makes it more special!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi June you come to start the day and I will be going soon to finsih the day. Have a lovely day.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know that you all are as happy as I am to have all of the squares joined, sisters of my heart.

Who would have thought, earlier in the year, that it would take this long to get this part of the project accomplished? I sure didn't but then I did not expect anywhere near this many squares, either. 

Without Nittergma's help, I'd have had to get some of the Chicago contingent and kehinkle busy working on them. And they have all had as much as they could say grace over this year, haven't they?

Some of the gosling families are coming to join our family for a picnic/cookout to celebrate Labor Day. Unfortunately, Ben (SIL) will have to work. In order that Time Warner Cable won't have to pay him the extra for working the holiday, he will get Wednesday off. It's normally his first work day of the week. But he will be done early enough to join us for supper.

I have a prayer request for you, sisters. My older daughter, Paula, has had a questionable ''thing'' discovered in her last set of mammograms. She will have it aspirated and biopsied on Wednesday. Given that her maternal GM and I have both had breast cancer, she is much troubled by this discovery. Mom died of coronary problems following heart surgery nearly 9 years ago and I am 15 years in remission from the second diagnosis; but, of course, she is worried. Please pray for her. She is such a good daughter and grandmother.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Go Joy, go Joy, go, go Joy....you ROCK Ohio Joy!!!
> 
> Just looked at the clock and it is headed toward 2 a.m. so I guess I should head to bed if I plan to do anything in the morning. You know I said I wouldn't worry about working on the kitchen floor until after the KAP but DH has gone gang busters about working on it. He sanded on the floor the entire day with a hand sander. I mentioned to him that we could rent a big floor sander and it wouldn't be so hard and take so long but don't know if he wants to do that or not. If he keeps on I'll have to do the painting before the KAP. Funny, usually I'm the one wanting to get things done and he is biding his time; now I'm the one wanting to slow down.....rofl. I am NOT complaining just observing how it is moving along.
> 
> Good night all.....TTYL.


Are you going to do the majority of the painting with one of those rollers with the extended handle so that you can stand up for most of the work? I am glad that you have a wonderful helper with this project. Can't wait to see the finished result. Sydney will be disappointed that there will be no more tiles to rip up.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

June...I checked out your sister's blog early this morning and she has some lovely pictures on there. I love the horse running with a bird riding his back.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Wondered why you posted there!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Didn't realize I was still in the July KTP. I guess they don't get locked when they are finished, so I only realized when I read posts that didn't fit with now. Talk about time travel.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> The KAP? :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> We're off to Madeira in the morning (sounds like a song title!) and I'm not sure whether there's wi-fi or not, so I may not be on much, if any, next week. We've been to this hotel 3 or 4 times before, so we know it's good, but I wasn't so techno-savvy last time & didn't have my i-Pad then. I think it was Bonnie who asked if Madeira was in Spain? It's actually an island in the Atlantic Ocean, just north of the Canary Isles, and belongs to Portugal. It's semi-topical, so good weather all year round, though never usually too hot, and beautiful plants and flowers everywhere. I'll try and take some photos to share. I hope everyone has a good week.
> Kate x


Enjoy Madeira, Kate. Only visited there once, a long time ago. Had wonderful walks along the levadas, and we had SNOW and lots of locals drove into the mountains then came back with snowmen on the car bonnets.....scary as they couldn't see!! :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ohio Joy....YAY, Bravissimo :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

What a commitment this surely was and I know it isn't over, but at least we can celebrate the moment.  :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Dawn, glad your DH is already feeling better. It is very sad one of his friends is in the home where he works, I know how hard that is as it happened a few times over the years I was working. In a small town you know most people or at least some of the family so palliative care is hard in the staff too.
> Congratulations Joy on getting the last squares joined, what a job. I can't wait to see them.
> Daraene,I can't imagine crocheting with the fine threads you are talking about, I find 30 too fine but I would sure be interested to see those things. Julie, too bad you don't ave any of the things your grandmothers made. I have a couple of sal things my step grandmother made. Sad that so many of those things get discarded by people who don't value that kind of work.
> Well, I've got myself into a strange job. One of my friends suggested my appointment to a committee on access to cancer treatment for rural Canadians. There is one representative from each province & my friend is representing Alberta.I will be required to travel to Toronto once or twice a year and take part in teleconferences each month. I hope I can do this OK, I'm a little nervous as I'm nt really sure what I am getting into. I was appointed because of my work experience & the fact that my mom & 3 of her siblings have had cancer. They are looking for both the perspective f patients & healthcare workers. I go to Toronto on Sept 10 & back the 11th. If it were not harvest time I would stay & visit my relatives, hopefully next time I can do that.
> ...


Quite an honor. What a shame you can't stay longer, but yes, hopefully, next time. I am3 1/2 hrs. from Toronto.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Have to go for a treatment. Gorgeous day even though thunderstorms were forecast.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, that is an honor and you will do so well at job.
Ohio Joy,Paula will be in my prAyers.
Gwennie, looking forward to pic of floor.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie, it sounds like you are just the person for this committee--it is important work, and good on you for taking it on.

Gwen...your poor sister with the poison ivy! :shock: 

Joy, sending all positive thoughts to Paula.

Good to hear the "Washington contingent" has had a great yarn crawl. :thumbup:

I'll be working on more patterns today--have three more to get polished up and out and then will see what's next. I'm ready to be done with these, as I've been working on some of them for months now...I have to have that perfectionist tendency that takes up so much time! :XD: 

Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> We need to see a picture of your girl....


I know! I'm really don't know how to do it!! I've wanted to post a picture of one of my watercolors too, but need a tutorial. Will have to get one of my kids to come and teach me. I also have this really weird hibiscus blooming right now. It's ruffled with a pale lavender interior and the outside edges are a sort of salmon color when it's new and that turn yellow as the day goes by. The blossom that just died must have been 7" across.

Prayers being said for Paula, Joy.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Joy, great job on the squares. Your daughter is in my prayers.
Julie, thanks for the answer on the lace.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorlenna, don't have the sweater blocked yet nor thread ends finished up but knitting is done-- very cute sweater. May I post pix on the main forum or should I wait until you have the pattern up?

Ohio Joy, congrats on seaming up the afghan blocks. That was quite a job! 

AZ, bet you have a pregnant cat. Just my observation from 70+ years of having cats in my life. And hope she stays around home now. Good luck on the health trip/surgery for Alan.

I know there were more I wanted to comment on but memory is gone. It is 9:30 and I haven't walked yet! TTYL


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you for the prayers and good thoughts for Paula. I will share with her when she arrives shortly.

Thanks again, Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Sorlenna, don't have the sweater blocked yet nor thread ends finished up but knitting is done-- very cute sweater. May I post pix on the main forum or should I wait until you have the pattern up?


I plan to have the pattern up today, so if you want to post, go ahead. I'm excited to see it!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup: Glad she's home again!


 :thumbup: 
I know what a worry it can be when you can't find the kitty for a while.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> What an interesting sounding project. And one applicalbe to other countries as well. It s major issue for those in rural areas in Australia as well. So often it requires them moving away from home and the supports this provides to access treatment. Ronlad McDonlad House really does a wonderful job in this for children and their families- I assume its in Canada as well. But still means they are away form home though they may have family. But is so disrupting for the rest of the family still-and with kids usually means there are other children involved. This is the area Vicky wants to specialise in when she passes her basic paediatric exams- hopefully next year. And no easier for adults either.


Yes, we have Ronald MacDonald house here, such a great place, I stayed there when my youngest was in ICU with whooping cough at 3 months, it was new then. 
When mom first got sick, she was away for 6 weeks & my sister was only 1 yr, my brother 6, one of my Aunts came & stayed with us.
I always though dealing with the kids with cancer was one of the hardest jobs, Vicky must be a strong girl if she can do that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> June...I checked out your sister's blog early this morning and she has some lovely pictures on there. I love the horse running with a bird riding his back.


 :thumbup: She sure has a knack for catching the right moment to snap photos, so many great ones.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, I am behind a few pages. I am only on 28 so will be reading bits throughout the day. I told Jim, I am cooking something easy and quick because I am going to enjoy the holiday too. I want to work on Sister's socks. Margaret has been an angel to give a panicked me advice. I think my problem is I just don't trust my own judgement as Allyson's were too snug (fit Carley though). Hers did not fit because she refused to tell me the were tight before I started the real deal. Anywho, Margaret has encouraged me to follow my instincts. Always good to put two heads together. Jeanette (Rookie) is wonderful to help but she has been having fun the holiday so I asked Margaret. Oops my kids are here. Gotta stop and will check in in a bit.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ohio Joy, will keep Paula in my thoughts, I can sure understand her worries.I hope all goes well.
KatyNora, looks like you had a great time with Sam & Sandy, can't wait to see what you make from your beautiful yarn.
Daralene, I didn't realize you would be that close to Toronto. How long does it take you to drive to KAP?


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I've got myself into a strange job. One of my friends suggested my appointment to a committee on access to cancer treatment for rural Canadians. There is one representative from each province & my friend is representing Alberta.I will be required to travel to Toronto once or twice a year and take part in teleconferences each month. I hope I can do this OK, I'm a little nervous as I'm nt really sure what I am getting into. I was appointed because of my work experience & the fact that my mom & 3 of her siblings have had cancer. They are looking for both the perspective f patients & healthcare workers. I go to Toronto on Sept 10 & back the 11th. If it were not harvest time I would stay & visit my relatives, hopefully next time I can do that.
> [/quote
> 
> Congratulations, Bonnie. You will be a great asset to the committee, I am sure, with all your professional and personal experience. It's an important topic...good that your healthcare system is addressing it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

ChrisElCongratulations said:


> Oh, this is one I missed-- yes, Bonnie, you will be a great asset on this committee.
> 
> And Ohio Joy, prayers for Paula. Hopefully it is nothing much.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Of course I will have your DD Paula in my prayers. Will pray that this "thing" is nothing to be concerned about and that she be comforted and at peace during this aspiration and healing.


jheiens said:


> Thanks for letting me know that you all are as happy as I am to have all of the squares joined, sisters of my heart.
> 
> Who would have thought, earlier in the year, that it would take this long to get this part of the project accomplished? I sure didn't but then I did not expect anywhere near this many squares, either.
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Spider, glad DH found job.
Machriste, cant wait to see your watercolors.
Jogged 20 minutes, walked 40 minutes with Maya this morning. Took shower, going to chill awhile.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, I will use a roller for the overall color. For the design I'm working on I'll use a brush but do have a stool that I can sit on while doing it so that getting up and down will be easier. DH has moved all appliances out to the glassed in porch. I'm trying to make up my mind on the background color.....going between a barn red, a sage/green, or maybe. Gotta decide soon...


pacer said:


> Are you going to do the majority of the painting with one of those rollers with the extended handle so that you can stand up for most of the work? I am glad that you have a wonderful helper with this project. Can't wait to see the finished result. Sydney will be disappointed that there will be no more tiles to rip up.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, I will use a roller for the overall color. For the design I'm working on I'll use a brush but do have a stool that I can sit on while doing it so that getting up and down will be easier. DH has moved all appliances out to the glassed in porch. I'm trying to make up my mind on the background color.....going between a barn red, a sage/green, or maybe. Gotta decide soon...


Keep to a middle color as maroon (dk red) really shows spots!! WK. My mom made that mistake in the milk room and was constantly having to clean the floor. My next carpet will be cat-barf color.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Ohio Joy, will put your daughter ( who has a lovely name!) in my "prayer book". Congratulations on finishing the sewing - I know that these afghans will be just gorgeous.

Bonnie, congratulations on your appointment - you will be a great asset with all your experience. I'm about a 5 hr. drive from Toronto - fantastic city - except for the crazy drivers. Their public transportation is wonderful though.

AZSticks, continued prayers for you and Alan.

Gotta go - zucchini bread is ready to come out of the oven. Church bake sale this weekend. Love and hugs, Paula


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Ohio Joy,

Thank you so much for taking on this enormous job. i'm so happy that you were able to get the afghans finished. We are all so grateful to you.

I will add Paula to my prayer list. I certainly understand her concerns. Praying for a positive outcome.

WI Joy


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

the wild cat may surprise you with a family soon. Hope Alan achieves a better state of health following the surgery. Marlak


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Ohio Joy,
> 
> Thank you so much for taking on this enormous job. i'm so happy that you were able to get the afghans finished. We are all so grateful to you.
> 
> ...


So true - you have done a yeoman's job and we are all so appreciative of your effort! 
I have added your daughter to our prayers.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Ohio Joy...Will be keeping Paula in our prayers. 

Purl2Diva...How are you doing? Do you have to do any treatment? 

Gwen...For color considerations...take into consideration how soon the dirt will show up and what will it look like if scraped. You might have to knit some chair socks so your floor doesn't get scraped up. LOL. I have actually seen patterns for chair socks somewhere.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness, didn't realize we had three Joy's. Ohio Joy, WI Joy and me. We should be happy campers with all that Joy.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hi June you come to start the day and I will be going soon to finsih the day. Have a lovely day.


I hope you rested well while I was awake and knitting!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for letting me know that you all are as happy as I am to have all of the squares joined, sisters of my heart.
> 
> Who would have thought, earlier in the year, that it would take this long to get this part of the project accomplished? I sure didn't but then I did not expect anywhere near this many squares, either.
> 
> ...


I will certainly add Paula to my prayers. It seems the prayer warrior's prayer list is getting longer this year, doesn't it?
I know the goslings will enjoy the picnic as well as Tim. Glad that Ben will get off work early enough to enjoy the food.
junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> June...I checked out your sister's blog early this morning and she has some lovely pictures on there. I love the horse running with a bird riding his back.


I saw your comment, Mary. I'm so glad you had time to check her blog. It's a shame she didn't have the picture of the egret bareback riding so she could turn it in for the calendar. I'm sure it would have won a spot on the 2016 publication!
And for those who haven't had time to check her blog today, here's that picture and some others she posted.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup: She sure has a knack for catching the right moment to snap photos, so many great ones.


I'm so glad everyone enjoys my sister's pictures. I've posted some from the weekend and I have a couple more from last week that I'll post later.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I decided to post those other pictures while I'm thinking of it!
Junek


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I have been added to the list of those having teeth pulled. I have had an iffy tooth for a couple of years that my dentist warned me could not be saved. I lost a filling and went in and had the choice of pull now or pull later. I chose now. I have done well with it-no problems except remembering not to chew on that side for awhile.

I start radiation tomorrow. It'll be five per week for seven weeks. It is a forty minute drive each way so I'll be able to get some knitting in.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Purl diver, we will keep you in our prayers.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

purl2diva said:


> I have been added to the list of those having teeth pulled. I have had an iffy tooth for a couple of years that my dentist warned me could not be saved. I lost a filling and went in and had the choice of pull now or pull later. I chose now. I have done well with it-no problems except remembering not to chew on that side for awhile.
> 
> I start radiation tomorrow. It'll be five per week for seven weeks. It is a forty minute drive each way so I'll be able to get some knitting in.


That will be good to get it started now so that you will be done before the holidays are here. I wish you well with your treatments. Having some knitting time is a blessing as well.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

pacer said:


> That will be good to get it started now so that you will be done before the holidays are here. I wish you well with your treatments. Having some knitting time is a blessing as well.


Yes, I agree. Ironically enough, my last treatment day coincides with the birthdate of our DD who we lost to breast cancer six years ago.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I have been added to the list of those having teeth pulled. I have had an iffy tooth for a couple of years that my dentist warned me could not be saved. I lost a filling and went in and had the choice of pull now or pull later. I chose now. I have done well with it-no problems except remembering not to chew on that side for awhile.
> 
> I start radiation tomorrow. It'll be five per week for seven weeks. It is a forty minute drive each way so I'll be able to get some knitting in.


I hope all goes well with your treatments, often the travel is more exhausting that the actual treatments. When mom had radiation she was very tired & the site was like a sunburn but not too bad.
Probably good you got the tooth done before starting the treatments.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I sent Charlotte's husband a photo of the shawl, and he wrote back to say she would love it--I am so glad he approves. He also said he is glad we are thinking of her (of course, we will never forget her). Just wanted to pass that along.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So happy to hear that Rick approves of Charlotte the 4th, and that Charlotte would approve too.


Sorlenna said:


> I sent Charlotte's husband a photo of the shawl, and he wrote back to say she would love it--I am so glad he approves. He also said he is glad we are thinking of her (of course, we will never forget her). Just wanted to pass that along.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fabulous pictures....laughed at what MotorMan called the hamburger sunrise...and a blue sunrise is something I've never seen....all gorgeous.



jknappva said:


> I saw your comment, Mary. I'm so glad you had time to check her blog. It's a shame she didn't have the picture of the egret bareback riding so she could turn it in for the calendar. I'm sure it would have won a spot on the 2016 publication!
> And for those who haven't had time to check her blog today, here's that picture and some others she posted.
> Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I have been added to the list of those having teeth pulled. I have had an iffy tooth for a couple of years that my dentist warned me could not be saved. I lost a filling and went in and had the choice of pull now or pull later. I chose now. I have done well with it-no problems except remembering not to chew on that side for awhile.
> 
> I start radiation tomorrow. It'll be five per week for seven weeks. It is a forty minute drive each way so I'll be able to get some knitting in.


I'll continue to keep you in my prayers. Especially that treatment doesn't treat you too badly!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Am I remembering correctly that it was in the thyroid? Be sure to have them recommend a good cream to put on your neck area between treatments. I had the same quantity of radiation on my throat area and being able to coat it with a healing cream helped considerably. You will be in my prayers.



purl2diva said:


> I have been added to the list of those having teeth pulled. I have had an iffy tooth for a couple of years that my dentist warned me could not be saved. I lost a filling and went in and had the choice of pull now or pull later. I chose now. I have done well with it-no problems except remembering not to chew on that side for awhile.
> 
> I start radiation tomorrow. It'll be five per week for seven weeks. It is a forty minute drive each way so I'll be able to get some knitting in.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I sent Charlotte's husband a photo of the shawl, and he wrote back to say she would love it--I am so glad he approves. He also said he is glad we are thinking of her (of course, we will never forget her). Just wanted to pass that along.


Thanks for keeping in touch with Rick. I'm glad he liked the shawl and we all think she would approve of something so beautiful being dedicated to her!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I went to Lowes thinking I knew exactly what colors I wanted and came out with totally different floor color(s) AND paint to redo my kitchen cabinets! The base color for the floor is a medium sand but will have color flecks added in brown and black tones. The cabinets will be a deep teal on the bottom and a salsa/terracotte color for the top. I'm also going to be re-surfacing the countertop in a haystack color. You will see pictures when it is complete. I'm sure trying to imagine it is coming up with some raised eyebrows....LOL. Lordy, what did Sydney get me into!!!! LOL


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fabulous pictures....laughed at what MotorMan called the hamburger sunrise...and a blue sunrise is something I've never seen....all gorgeous.


My sister's DH, Motor Man, comes up with things no one else would think of!
I didn't know it until she said today is "Blue Monday" to honor our policemen!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I went to Lowes thinking I knew exactly what colors I wanted and came out with totally different floor color(s) AND paint to redo my kitchen cabinets! The base color for the floor is a medium sand but will have color flecks added in brown and black tones. The cabinets will be a deep teal on the bottom and a salsa/terracotte color for the top. I'm also going to be re-surfacing the countertop in a haystack color. You will see pictures when it is complete. I'm sure trying to imagine it is coming up with some raised eyebrows....LOL. Lordy, what did Sydney get me into!!!! LOL


Oh, I wanna come live there-- my colors! hope you love it.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I went to Lowes thinking I knew exactly what colors I wanted and came out with totally different floor color(s) AND paint to redo my kitchen cabinets!
> 
> Not hard to imagine at all! Sounds gorgeous to me!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Have a blast, Gwen--I wish I could paint something other than white around here--it would really liven up the place!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Am I remembering correctly that it was in the thyroid? Be sure to have them recommend a good cream to put on your neck area between treatments. I had the same quantity of radiation on my throat area and being able to coat it with a healing cream helped considerably. You will be in my prayers.


It is breast cancer. The radiation will also include lymph nodes in the neck area. I have been given cream to use and will be re supplied as needed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Just caught up on last week's TP, Sorlenna absolutely love the Charlotte!!! Hope it isn't a real advanced lace pattern so I can do it. Will it have written instructions too or just charts?
> 
> We enjoyed our weekend very much. DH is a bit better just being off the meds. He had decided to look for a different job. He doesnt like working with the patients who are just there to die, and what he didn't share before is that one of these patients is a guy he used to work with. So it all hit him rather hard and he is aware and is working on changing things so he will feel better and be happier. Thank you Lord!! And all of you for your positive thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Will try to catch up tomorrow with the new TP. Prayers and hugs for all!!!


It's good that he's doing better and working on changing things, that will hopefully help a lot.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> You tell Mr. David he needs the sun screen every 2 hours or so (read label) because the sun really is deadly. The man who ran our water works for years has had so much work done on his bald head that it is all scars-- skin cancer from being in the sun so much.


 Yes, and with the cancers that run in his family, he doesn't need to push the limits.


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

I just posted pics of the back of my Aran sweater & Matthew the cat in the Pictures section since I'm not sure how to post pics here.


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

Never mind. I see it now.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Aran said:


> I just posted pics of the back of my Aran sweater & Matthew the cat in the Pictures section since I'm not sure how to post pics here.


Both are GORGEOUS. :thumbup:


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

To be clear, Matthew is the sire of James & Lily & 3 other kittens.


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorlenna, thank you. Why do you think I wanted to keep him? I've never seen a cat quite like Matthew before; at least I'd never seen one til the kittens came along.

The sweater has turned out to be more beautiful than I could have imagined. Don't look for it to be done anytime soon, though. It took me a year to knit the back.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Joy, I am shouting with you. I have no doubt that they all turned out just beautiful. Paula is on my prayer list for sure. May she feel comforted as we lift her up and rest in the warmth of His Arms, putting all fears at His feet
Purl, ongoing prayers for your radiation treatments. So glad you can see "the end of the tunnel".
June, loved your sister's pictures. They always are a treasure to look at. Gypsy is just so pretty and sweet.
Sandi, I just love your yellow tabby. Her eyes are gorgeous. My Mac was just like her, except for the eyes and he will always be in my heart. I really loved him. He was so loving and protective of me.
Bonnie, what an honor to be chosen for this position.
Gwen, can't wait to see the finished new kitchen. It will all come together beautifully.
I didn't get to sit down to enjoy the holiday until mid afternoon, and now I am sleepy. May have to lie down with Thumper (My male calico)for a bit.
KatyNora, loved your "finds". Isn't it wonderful to be able to do this once n a while. I have already told the girls I want money for Christmas so I can shop at The Knit Studio. I just love that shop.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Guess who just showed up for dinner????!!!!!! Yea!!!! My little kitty Bobby Jo came to the door meowing for food. She hasn't had her head out of the bowl since I put the food in it except to look over her shoulder once in a while - hungry and a little skittish - I think she got frightened and looking for a place to hide ended up locked up in someones shed or garage for a couple of days. She is usually a take your time eater - but she is mowing through this bowl of food. I'm so glad, I didn't realize how attached I had gotten to this wild cat!


 :thumbup: Fantastic!! So glad that she came home, such a relief I'm sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I love this picture. The dogs have to be more comfortable than David. I am glad to hear that David is asking for sunblock. Hopefully he has not caused serious damage to his skin already.


I hope he hasn't also, I will be most displeased with him if he has, I've been trying to get him to use sunscreen for years.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> CONGRATULATIONS on getting them all sewn up. What a wonderful bit of progress for you. Sure looking forward to the photos of them all! It sure was a big task that you took on there.


I agree, fantastic!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Aran said:


> Never mind. I see it now.


Oh, oh, oh--just love all of the pix, cats, sweater back. That really is a neat aran, Aran!! LOL--Seriously, very nice choice of designs. Once upon a time I had a dark brown jacket I had knit in aran and loved it-- so warm.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Aran said:


> Sorlenna, thank you. Why do you think I wanted to keep him? I've never seen a cat quite like Matthew before; at least I'd never seen one til the kittens came along.
> 
> The sweater has turned out to be more beautiful than I could have imagined. Don't look for it to be done anytime soon, though. It took me a year to knit the back.


That coloring is fairly uncommon, I think--I just love it. I have only seen two others like that before.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

And I have a couple of pictures to post as well--the Verdantia Shawl, which I'm working on editing now, and the Faroese style, which DD and I named Tabitha's Tree. Also working on proofing that pattern.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Have DGS today and trying to get laundry done etc. from being gone, found a leak in the upstairs bathroom ceiling and the front porch ceiling one of the beadboard panels has come loose, so sent an email to the roofers so they know when they come tomorrow I expect something done. DH will be here but he wont be strong about it so figured I better get my 2 cents worth in while I could. 

Have a job interview tomorrow morning for a job I really think I would like and be good at. Prayers that its the one appreciated! DGS is calling must run!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evning from France. Having difficulty ty[ing as I have a little cat on the keyboard Been to anotherr lovely chateau, set high above the river Loire. It;s been a glorious day with wall to wall sunshine and lovely and hot.

Given up trying to keep up with everyone, please forgive me. Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.

Some photos....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And I have a couple of pictures to post as well--the Verdantia Shawl, which I'm working on editing now, and the Faroese style, which DD and I named Tabitha's Tree. Also working on proofing that pattern.


Both are gorgeous.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> And I have a couple of pictures to post as well--the Verdantia Shawl, which I'm working on editing now, and the Faroese style, which DD and I named Tabitha's Tree. Also working on proofing that pattern.


Both are really lovely. I predict they will be popular.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evning from France. Having difficulty ty[ing as I have a little cat on the keyboard Been to anotherr lovely chateau, set high above the river Loire. It;s been a glorious day with wall to wall sunshine and lovely and hot.
> 
> Given up trying to keep up with everyone, please forgive me. Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Some photos....


Glad I didn't have to climb that staircase!! Wow.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

My neighbor will put food out for her every night - so she will know we haven't abandoned her- in the past she has been fine when we get home.... this will be the longest though.I asked Alan today if he had had a boost drink, and he said "tell Maragret I had one this morning when I woke up"!!! lol!!!


darowil said:


> Maybe she'll be even friendlier now having been reminded how much nicer it is at your place! Hope going away soon doesn't upset her too much.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good re supplements.
> I've decided that I will buy my yarn in NZ- maybe with some possum in it. And start next year- when we may do a KAL with it as well.


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

jknappva said:


> So glad Bobby Jo has come "home"!!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That would be so cool to learn. Don't think it will happen any time soon though. My sister one fall was gathering vines to make wreaths from...unfortunately the one vine she used was POISON IVY!!!!! BOY was she a mess.


 :shock: :shock: Ooh, that would really suck.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> I can tell you that Sam was in fine shape on Friday and we had a wonderful time prowling through the yarn shops. He did mention that he'd be going down to Olympia today, to stay with some friends there for a few days. He didn't mention what their internet status is there, so he may be out of touch for a while. Or, he may just be having a great time visiting. :lol: BTW, the beard was looking good and not at risk in spite of the new Fuzzy Wuzzy screen name. :wink:
> 
> We managed to make our way through five different shops on Friday. Sam and Sandy were both careful and measured in their shopping; I went nuts!! I guess my brain must have still been in vacation/tourist mode 'cause I felt "obligated" to discover something new and exciting in each shop...and managed to do so! I've got a whole lot of knitting to do before I can justify any more shopping. Don't feel sorry for me, though. It's entirely my own fault! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Sounds like a fantastic time and you certainly got some very yummy treats while you were having fun, you'll have a great time working all that up. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the good luck wish - if Bobby Jo is pregnant it is still early - she is a tiny thing and I don't see a tummy bulge - but, if that is the case I will see if I can entice her to have them here by building her a hidey house....


Kansas g-ma said:


> Sorlenna, don't have the sweater blocked yet nor thread ends finished up but knitting is done-- very cute sweater. May I post pix on the main forum or should I wait until you have the pattern up?
> 
> Ohio Joy, congrats on seaming up the afghan blocks. That was quite a job!
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Joy, certainly sending prayers for you Oldest DD, and positive thoughts and energies that all is fine.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

the cat-barf colored carpet made me laugh - I took a box of dirt from the lot with me to pick out my carpet color!!!!


Kansas g-ma said:


> Keep to a middle color as maroon (dk red) really shows spots!! WK. My mom made that mistake in the milk room and was constantly having to clean the floor. My next carpet will be cat-barf color.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you for the good wishes Marge - we seem to be coming to a consensus on a pregnant feline....


marlark said:


> the wild cat may surprise you with a family soon. Hope Alan achieves a better state of health following the surgery. Marlak


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> the cat-barf colored carpet made me laugh - I took a box of dirt from the lot with me to pick out my carpet color!!!!


He put a navy blue rug in the kitchen--I'm looking for a crumb-colored replacement. :mrgreen:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I have been added to the list of those having teeth pulled. I have had an iffy tooth for a couple of years that my dentist warned me could not be saved. I lost a filling and went in and had the choice of pull now or pull later. I chose now. I have done well with it-no problems except remembering not to chew on that side for awhile.
> 
> I start radiation tomorrow. It'll be five per week for seven weeks. It is a forty minute drive each way so I'll be able to get some knitting in.


Take care of yourself during radiation - even just the traveling is enough to wear you out so keep that in mind. I will be sending up good thoughts Joy- love, AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well she would want you to celebrate your last treatment day then wouldn't she???


purl2diva said:


> Yes, I agree. Ironically enough, my last treatment day coincides with the birthdate of our DD who we lost to breast cancer six years ago.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I sent Charlotte's husband a photo of the shawl, and he wrote back to say she would love it--I am so glad he approves. He also said he is glad we are thinking of her (of course, we will never forget her). Just wanted to pass that along.


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I think it sounds great!!! Make sure you take before/during and after shots-


Gweniepooh said:


> Well I went to Lowes thinking I knew exactly what colors I wanted and came out with totally different floor color(s) AND paint to redo my kitchen cabinets! The base color for the floor is a medium sand but will have color flecks added in brown and black tones. The cabinets will be a deep teal on the bottom and a salsa/terracotte color for the top. I'm also going to be re-surfacing the countertop in a haystack color. You will see pictures when it is complete. I'm sure trying to imagine it is coming up with some raised eyebrows....LOL. Lordy, what did Sydney get me into!!!! LOL


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Great sweater!!! and lovely kitties


Aran said:


> Never mind. I see it now.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

isn't it bengal domestics that are colored like that????


Sorlenna said:


> That coloring is fairly uncommon, I think--I just love it. I have only seen two others like that before.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

keeping fingers crossed for your job interview!!!!


Pup lover said:


> Have DGS today and trying to get laundry done etc. from being gone, found a leak in the upstairs bathroom ceiling and the front porch ceiling one of the beadboard panels has come loose, so sent an email to the roofers so they know when they come tomorrow I expect something done. DH will be here but he wont be strong about it so figured I better get my 2 cents worth in while I could.
> 
> Have a job interview tomorrow morning for a job I really think I would like and be good at. Prayers that its the one appreciated! DGS is calling must run!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> He put a navy blue rug in the kitchen--I'm looking for a crumb-colored replacement. :mrgreen:


 :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sandi...You gave me quite a chuckle knowing that Alan is responding to other KTP members. He must know that we all care about him and want him to be well again. I am glad that your cat has returned.

Sorlenna....Your patterns are gorgeous. I am pleased that Rick loves the Charlotte shawl.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sandi...You gave me quite a chuckle knowing that Alan is responding to other KTP members. He must know that we all care about him and want him to be well again. I am glad that your cat has returned.
> 
> Sorlenna....Your patterns are gorgeous. I am pleased that Rick loves the Charlotte shawl.


Thank you--I am overjoyed that he likes it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you--I am overjoyed that he likes it.


I am pleased that you heard from him. I know he has been through a lot and still has more recovery to get through. It is nice for him to know that she is still in our thoughts as well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Dawn...Wishing you well with the job interview. Will your DH start applying at the hospitals to see if he can get something more pleasing to him?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Aran, love th color and intricate cables on sweater back. Cat pix fun.
Dawn, hoping you get the job.
Josephine love castle pix.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> That is correct. That is why, on the farm, the cream always floated to the top of the gallon of milk, often 2-3 inches of cream. Of course, those were the days of unpasturized milk.


Boy do I remember those days. And walking to the nearby farm after evening milking, carrying an empty milk pail. I was about six at the time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I saw your comment, Mary. I'm so glad you had time to check her blog. It's a shame she didn't have the picture of the egret bareback riding so she could turn it in for the calendar. I'm sure it would have won a spot on the 2016 publication!
> And for those who haven't had time to check her blog today, here's that picture and some others she posted.
> Junek


Very gorgeous!!!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Aran, I think the sweater is lovely, but I also think that somebody thinks it is approved as a cat mat!.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

AZ Sticks said:


> the cat-barf colored carpet made me laugh - I took a box of dirt from the lot with me to pick out my carpet color!!!!


Been a while since we had cat-babies in our house but I think it is about 60 days gestation-- she won't be showing for at least a couple weeks. And she may have her own idea about where to have the kittens. My original Siamese female, despite a lovely birthing box with old towels, sheets, etc, insisted on being on the dog while pushing one out. Wasn't until she had a couple and I could move them faster that she consented to remain in the box. Then the dog sat beside it and would run to me when she was pushing, wanting ME to do something. She HATED other dogs but loves that one.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

So maybe when Jack doesn't drink his Boost as he should, I can say, "Alan drinks his Boost like a good patient."

Love the sweater and the kitties, Aran. Their fur is so shiny--must be healthy kitties.

Sorlen na, both shawls are beautiful, but the black one is spectacular!!!

Love and hugs to all. I've had a quiet Labor Day (never have figured out why anyone would want to celebrate working or that hard time before the wonderful birth of a baby.) Just sat out on the patio with a book and enjoyed the warm sun and the cool breeze when the sun went under a cloud. We're having burgers and corn on the cob for dinner tonight.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Purl diver, we will keep you in our prayers.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I sent Charlotte's husband a photo of the shawl, and he wrote back to say she would love it--I am so glad he approves. He also said he is glad we are thinking of her (of course, we will never forget her). Just wanted to pass that along.


Fantastic!! I hope that he and Pontuf are doing well, all things considered.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I went to Lowes thinking I knew exactly what colors I wanted and came out with totally different floor color(s) AND paint to redo my kitchen cabinets! The base color for the floor is a medium sand but will have color flecks added in brown and black tones. The cabinets will be a deep teal on the bottom and a salsa/terracotte color for the top. I'm also going to be re-surfacing the countertop in a haystack color. You will see pictures when it is complete. I'm sure trying to imagine it is coming up with some raised eyebrows....LOL. Lordy, what did Sydney get me into!!!! LOL


 :shock: :XD: That's something I'd do, go in for one thing then totally do a 180 and do something else. lol It should be a fun adventure though, can't wait to see pics. Too bad you can't give Sydney a paint brush, never mind, that would not end well. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Aran said:


> Never mind. I see it now.


Your sweater back looks fabulous!! And it looks as though Matthew thinks so too. 
The cats are just beautiful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I should have remembered that; I apologize. Just suffered a craft moment. Glad they already have you the cream. Will continue in prayers for you.


purl2diva said:


> It is breast cancer. The radiation will also include lymph nodes in the neck area. I have been given cream to use and will be re supplied as needed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The sweater is lovely Aran. Matthew makes me think of my Alfred and James is so cute. I love an orange kitty.


Aran said:


> Never mind. I see it now.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well she would want you to celebrate your last treatment day then wouldn't she???


Yes,I'm sure Allison would. When you finish here, you get to to celebrate by ringing a large, noisy bell. I'm hoping she will hear that!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And I have a couple of pictures to post as well--the Verdantia Shawl, which I'm working on editing now, and the Faroese style, which DD and I named Tabitha's Tree. Also working on proofing that pattern.


GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Yes,I'm sure Allison would. When you finish here, you get to to celebrate by ringing a large, noisy bell. I'm hoping she will hear that!


Here's to ringing that bell and complete healing!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Both are beautiful Sorlenna but I have to admit I'm really drawn to the Tabitha Tree. Please let us know when it is available.


Sorlenna said:


> And I have a couple of pictures to post as well--the Verdantia Shawl, which I'm working on editing now, and the Faroese style, which DD and I named Tabitha's Tree. Also working on proofing that pattern.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Have DGS today and trying to get laundry done etc. from being gone, found a leak in the upstairs bathroom ceiling and the front porch ceiling one of the beadboard panels has come loose, so sent an email to the roofers so they know when they come tomorrow I expect something done. DH will be here but he wont be strong about it so figured I better get my 2 cents worth in while I could.
> 
> Have a job interview tomorrow morning for a job I really think I would like and be good at. Prayers that its the one appreciated! DGS is calling must run!


Wishing you the best of luck on the job interview.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evning from France. Having difficulty ty[ing as I have a little cat on the keyboard Been to anotherr lovely chateau, set high above the river Loire. It;s been a glorious day with wall to wall sunshine and lovely and hot.
> 
> Given up trying to keep up with everyone, please forgive me. Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Some photos....


Beautiful scenery for sure, must go one day. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> My neighbor will put food out for her every night - so she will know we haven't abandoned her- in the past she has been fine when we get home.... this will be the longest though.I asked Alan today if he had had a boost drink, and he said "tell Maragret I had one this morning when I woke up"!!! lol!!!


Great that your neighbor will feed her for you. 
:XD: :XD: On Alans comment. lol Too funny!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Both are beautiful Sorlenna but I have to admit I'm really drawn to the Tabitha Tree. Please let us know when it is available.


I still need someone else to read through and see if it makes sense--if you'll go over it, that would be great!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

AMEN!!!


Sorlenna said:


> Here's to ringing that bell and complete healing!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'd love to Sorlenna but I'm assuming it is in chart form and I haven't worked charts. Not only that but with the kitchen and still finishing up stuff for the KAP I just don't thick I'd have time. Thank you for the offer though.


Sorlenna said:


> I still need someone to read through and see if it makes sense--if you'll go over it, that would be great!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> So maybe when Jack doesn't drink his Boost as he should, I can say, "Alan drinks his Boost like a good patient."
> 
> Love the sweater and the kitties, Aran. Their fur is so shiny--must be healthy kitties.
> 
> ...


If Jack doesn't drink his boost you can say that Alan did and that Margaret says he needs to do it. Oh how we could get others in trouble and take it off from you. How is Jack doing? I hope you are doing well also.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kaye...check out the fingerless mitts on Ravelry called Etude Mitts. They look so cool. Reminds me of some of the mitts you were whipping out last year.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'd love to Sorlenna but I'm assuming it is in chart form and I haven't worked charts. Not only that but with the kitchen and still finishing up stuff for the KAP I just don't thick I'd have time. Thank you for the offer though.


Ah, yes, it is a chart with notes--most of it's garter stitch, and I could/should write out the pattern. I have one set of eyes on it (though I like to have two)...if I write it out, I'll send it to you to read through then--will that work?

Those Etude Mitts are very cool!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> It is breast cancer. The radiation will also include lymph nodes in the neck area. I have been given cream to use and will be re supplied as needed.


Praying that everything goes well for you.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Aran said:


> Never mind. I see it now.


Love the sweater and your fur-babies!! That's a gorgeous shade of blue.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And I have a couple of pictures to post as well--the Verdantia Shawl, which I'm working on editing now, and the Faroese style, which DD and I named Tabitha's Tree. Also working on proofing that pattern.


Those shawls are beautiful!! You're so talented to design things so lovely!
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Those shawls are beautiful!! You're so talented to design things so lovely!
> Junek


You are kind to say so! Thank you!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Have DGS today and trying to get laundry done etc. from being gone, found a leak in the upstairs bathroom ceiling and the front porch ceiling one of the beadboard panels has come loose, so sent an email to the roofers so they know when they come tomorrow I expect something done. DH will be here but he wont be strong about it so figured I better get my 2 cents worth in while I could.
> 
> Have a job interview tomorrow morning for a job I really think I would like and be good at. Prayers that its the one appreciated! DGS is calling must run!


Praying for a good outcome from the interview AND the roofers.
Junek


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Backpack-check
School clothes-check
Everything labeled with Gages name on it-check
Lunch bag packed and in the fridge-check
Outfit and new shoes ready-check

All that is left is a shower tonight and bedtime soon.

Tomorrow is the first day of school and I am excited yet sad. Excited for Gage to get back into a routine and meet new friends at his new school.
Sad because I have gotten so used to him being here all summer.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evning from France. Having difficulty ty[ing as I have a little cat on the keyboard Been to anotherr lovely chateau, set high above the river Loire. It;s been a glorious day with wall to wall sunshine and lovely and hot.
> 
> Given up trying to keep up with everyone, please forgive me. Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Some photos....


Thanks for sharing your French adventure with us. I'm so glad the weather has cooperated.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> the cat-barf colored carpet made me laugh - I took a box of dirt from the lot with me to pick out my carpet color!!!!


What a novel idea!! Saves on the carpet shampooing.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> He put a navy blue rug in the kitchen--I'm looking for a crumb-colored replacement. :mrgreen:


Love it!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Been a while since we had cat-babies in our house but I think it is about 60 days gestation-- she won't be showing for at least a couple weeks. And she may have her own idea about where to have the kittens. My original Siamese female, despite a lovely birthing box with old towels, sheets, etc, insisted on being on the dog while pushing one out. Wasn't until she had a couple and I could move them faster that she consented to remain in the box. Then the dog sat beside it and would run to me when she was pushing, wanting ME to do something. She HATED other dogs but loves that one.


One of our cats many years ago had kittens in my daughter's toy box!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Yes,I'm sure Allison would. When you finish here, you get to to celebrate by ringing a large, noisy bell. I'm hoping she will hear that!


I'm sure she will and will be celebrating with you in spirit!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> You are kind to say so! Thank you!


I only said what was true!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Best wishes for an awesome school year for Gage and all the other children heading back to school.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

It has been a pleasure joining in with everyone today, but back to work tomorrow. I finished lots of laundry this weekend including bedding for several beds and the dishes are caught up which is a good feeling. I also cooked several meals today so I can take leftovers to work for lunch. Wishing everyone well and a wonderful week.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> If Jack doesn't drink his boost you can say that Alan did and that Margaret says he needs to do it. Oh how we could get others in trouble and take it off from you. How is Jack doing? I hope you are doing well also.


Hi Pacer,

All things considered, Jack is doing quite well. I think I'm doing OK too. Will be back to work 3 afternoons a week (that's my normal "mostly retired" schedule) this week. Went to a hilarious play at the Guthrie Theater yesterday afternoon with a water exercise friend, and one night this week will meet a couple high school friends for a glass of wine and a light supper. 
Thanks for asking about us.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

machriste said:


> Hi Pacer,
> 
> All things considered, Jack is doing quite well. I think I'm doing OK too. Will be back to work 3 afternoons a week (that's my normal "mostly retired" schedule) this week. Went to a hilarious play at the Guthrie Theater yesterday afternoon with a water exercise friend, and one night this week will meet a couple high school friends for a glass of wine and a light supper.
> Thanks for asking about us.


What play did you see? Glad Jack is doing well and that you are, too. Getting back into a normal routine often helps a person feel better.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, shawls are truly gorgeous.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Only because I know it WILL look better here are the before kitchen pictures...including spilled dog food, Sydney and Zoro the cat. Stove, kitchen island, etc. still pulled out from where they belong too. Even see Mario lurking in the doorway to the dining room.


Oh boy I am so, so far behind with reading, only on page 17 I think and believe I saw 43, yikes. This is what happens when one is trying to catch up on housework. 
Loved the photo of your dog and cat, looks as thought they are saying, "what's going on!" Can't wait to see how it will look when its finished, as I'm sure ditto for you too.

I like to think that by changing colors in our homes is like taking a vacation, ha! Not the hard work, but just to see a wall painted a different color relaxes me, just as if I've had a vacation. LOL! Now if my husband would still be alive I can hear him saying. Vacation for you perhaps but who did all the work and now needs a vacation.
Enjoy!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet Great Bend, dropping in for a minute to say hi before motogp starts.
> 
> Purple, what lovely family pictures.
> 
> ...


Gosh your barn is really coming along nicely. Just about ready for a good 'ol barn dance, ha! Love the picture of the 2 mice drinking the hot cocoa.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorlenna,

I love the shawls and also the Banksia sweater. Great work. I'm happy that you were able to talk to Charlotte's husband. I'm sure he is very pleased by your tribute to her.

Dawn

Good luck with your interview. Fingers crossed that it goes well.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Up to page 25, tired off to bed. Happy Birthdays to those who are celebrating today, hugs for those in need. Night! Gute Nacht!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes, Dawn, good luck and let us know!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

The whole thing still baffles him.... but he's learning to just accept it!!! And yes we are both pretty glad she showed up last night and again this morning - I feel much better!


pacer said:


> Sandi...You gave me quite a chuckle knowing that Alan is responding to other KTP members. He must know that we all care about him and want him to be well again. I am glad that your cat has returned.
> 
> Sorlenna....Your patterns are gorgeous. I am pleased that Rick loves the Charlotte shawl.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh what a nice story - I love it!!! The only time I have ever had babies they were actually born in a field next to my office building. The mama was a stray - not feral, so she was pretty friendly and I had been feeding her trying to get her comfortable enough for me to pick her up. But I hadn't worked fast enough and she had the babies (4) in a dirt hole under an old mattress. I gave her a couple of weeks and then I went in and picked up all of the babies and put them in a big box by my office door. After about an hour she showed up and got in... I closed it up and took them home and let them all loose in my extra bathroom!!!! It was pretty exciting for a few weeks and then everybody including mama settled down. I found homes for the little ones and took her and had her fixed - she was a pretty calico named of course Cali!!!! And she was a great companion for me for many many years. I will keep an eye on Bobby Joe and see how she looks when we get back. She is letting me get close enough to pet her - but I haven't tried yet - I really don't want to frighten her or stress her out. But I would like to catch her and get her fixed.... before it's too late lol!!!


Kansas g-ma said:


> Been a while since we had cat-babies in our house but I think it is about 60 days gestation-- she won't be showing for at least a couple weeks. And she may have her own idea about where to have the kittens. My original Siamese female, despite a lovely birthing box with old towels, sheets, etc, insisted on being on the dog while pushing one out. Wasn't until she had a couple and I could move them faster that she consented to remain in the box. Then the dog sat beside it and would run to me when she was pushing, wanting ME to do something. She HATED other dogs but loves that one.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

LOL I don't know how that will work with Jack.... Alan would probably boycott the Boost just to be ornery!!! I'm much better off just mentioning that Margaret "asked how he was doing" !!! Pretty funny huh??? I was wondering about making it into a shake in the blender with ice and a little milk..... whipped cream and a cherry on top and he might think it is a treat!!! Glad you had a nice day - I am still dirty and sweaty from working in the yard - need to get my shower, but I was hoping that I would get one more burst of energy before I got cleaned up!!!



machriste said:


> So maybe when Jack doesn't drink his Boost as he should, I can say, "Alan drinks his Boost like a good patient."
> 
> Love the sweater and the kitties, Aran. Their fur is so shiny--must be healthy kitties.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh there is no doubt she will hear it - I love that idea!!! Make sure you give us the date so we can be listening for your bell!!!


purl2diva said:


> Yes,I'm sure Allison would. When you finish here, you get to to celebrate by ringing a large, noisy bell. I'm hoping she will hear that!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I know right??? On both counts. My neighbors are older and I would never ask, but he has volunteered to get my mail out of my box (it's across the road from the houses and down a ways from his box), pick up my paper and put dry food out for the kitty... he and his wife are both animal lovers and I think the thought of her fending for herself drove him nuts!!!I always give them a card when we get back thanking her for "lending" him to me and put a gift card for Subway or Sonic in it so they can go out a couple of times - they are on a fixed income and I know that it is a treat they don't always do for themselves. It works for all of us!!!


Poledra65 said:


> Great that your neighbor will feed her for you.
> :XD: :XD: On Alans comment. lol Too funny!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's to ringing that bell and complete healing!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

pacer said:


> If Jack doesn't drink his boost you can say that Alan did and that Margaret says he needs to do it. Oh how we could get others in trouble and take it off from you. How is Jack doing? I hope you are doing well also.


 :lol: we will have them both jumping through hoops!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Give him a big hug from his AZ Auntie for his first day of school. I ALWAYS cried the first day after the kids had gotten out of sight..... I am such a baby.....


gagesmom said:


> Backpack-check
> School clothes-check
> Everything labeled with Gages name on it-check
> Lunch bag packed and in the fridge-check
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey the color of dirt was perfect - size 16 shoes for Alan and at the time - Duke a big old Shepard and Dutch the chow/shep mix!!!!


jknappva said:


> What a novel idea!! Saves on the carpet shampooing.
> Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

hmmmmmmmmmmmm me thinks perhaps I should go catch up some of my daily digests while it is quiet around here and on here!! I am sure taking up a lot of space !!! be back later - luv-AZ


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Kaye...check out the fingerless mitts on Ravelry called Etude Mitts. They look so cool. Reminds me of some of the mitts you were whipping out last year.


Thank you, those are fantastic, I put them in my faves.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Absolutely


Sorlenna said:


> Ah, yes, it is a chart with notes--most of it's garter stitch, and I could/should write out the pattern. I have one set of eyes on it (though I like to have two)...if I write it out, I'll send it to you to read through then--will that work?
> 
> Those Etude Mitts are very cool!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Backpack-check
> School clothes-check
> Everything labeled with Gages name on it-check
> Lunch bag packed and in the fridge-check
> ...


It is such a bittersweet day when they go back to school after summer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> It has been a pleasure joining in with everyone today, but back to work tomorrow. I finished lots of laundry this weekend including bedding for several beds and the dishes are caught up which is a good feeling. I also cooked several meals today so I can take leftovers to work for lunch. Wishing everyone well and a wonderful week.


Hope you have a great week, well as great as a work week can be.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hi Pacer,
> 
> All things considered, Jack is doing quite well. I think I'm doing OK too. Will be back to work 3 afternoons a week (that's my normal "mostly retired" schedule) this week. Went to a hilarious play at the Guthrie Theater yesterday afternoon with a water exercise friend, and one night this week will meet a couple high school friends for a glass of wine and a light supper.
> Thanks for asking about us.


It's always so good to get back into a routine.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm back to work early tomorrow morning, too, but I sure have enjoyed working on all these patterns for the weekend! It's good to feel productive in a different way. Plus, I have some awesome cheerleaders right here! :mrgreen: I don't know what I'd do without y'all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I have a prayer request for you, sisters. My older daughter, Paula, has had a questionable ''thing'' discovered in her last set of mammograms. She will have it aspirated and biopsied on Wednesday. Given that her maternal GM and I have both had breast cancer, she is much troubled by this discovery. Mom died of coronary problems following heart surgery nearly 9 years ago and I am 15 years in remission from the second diagnosis; but, of course, she is worried. Please pray for her. She is such a good daughter and grandmother.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Of course she is worried- any one would be but witha family history it is even more concerning as well as more real. With mammograms even if it is cancer they are normally caught so early that terwatment is very successful. And clearly your family respond well to treatment. Prayers going up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I hope you rested well while I was awake and knitting!! LOL!
> Junek


I did- slept well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Aran said:


> Sorlenna, thank you. Why do you think I wanted to keep him? I've never seen a cat quite like Matthew before; at least I'd never seen one til the kittens came along.
> 
> The sweater has turned out to be more beautiful than I could have imagined. Don't look for it to be done anytime soon, though. It took me a year to knit the back.


Might be a while then before it is finished! But it is a lovely colour and the Aran work is lovely.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And I have a couple of pictures to post as well--the Verdantia Shawl, which I'm working on editing now, and the Faroese style, which DD and I named Tabitha's Tree. Also working on proofing that pattern.


Verdantia is lovely but I'm tempted to try Tabitha's Tree- I wnat to try this shape as I don'y like the way the triangular ones stay on (or should I say don't stay on?). And with lots fo garter sttich it might get finsihed quicker!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Verdantia is lovely but I'm tempted to try Tabitha's Tree- I wnat to try this shape as I don'y like the way the triangular ones stay on (or should I say don't stay on?). And with lots fo garter sttich it might get finsihed quicker!


It went very fast--I was surprised at how fast, and there is some shoulder shaping. I'll go over it again tomorrow (bedtime now) and see if it's ready to go (I'll let you know).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> My neighbor will put food out for her every night - so she will know we haven't abandoned her- in the past she has been fine when we get home.... this will be the longest though.I asked Alan today if he had had a boost drink, and he said "tell Maragret I had one this morning when I woke up"!!! lol!!!


I'm laughing at ALan's comment-not sure what he thinks of me! Maryanne thought it was very funny as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It went very fast--I was surprised at how fast, and there is some shoulder shaping. I'll go over it again tomorrow (bedtime now) and see if it's ready to go (I'll let you know).


That sounds good- shoulder shaping sounds like I want. 
Two shawls this week from you that I intend doing- wish I could knit 24 hourts a day, I MIGHT get done all I want to do. So I need to be discerning in what knit- hence I will do them both!
Sleep well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evning from France. Having difficulty ty[ing as I have a little cat on the keyboard Been to anotherr lovely chateau, set high above the river Loire. It;s been a glorious day with wall to wall sunshine and lovely and hot.
> 
> Given up trying to keep up with everyone, please forgive me. Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Some photos....


Wonderful looking Chateu- they have some amazing designs don't htey. So different from the UK, these types of differences seem to be fading as the world becomes more global.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> the cat-barf colored carpet made me laugh - I took a box of dirt from the lot with me to pick out my carpet color!!!!


 :-D :-D :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> I've had a quiet Labor Day (never have figured out why anyone would want to celebrate working or that hard time before the wonderful birth of a baby.) Just sat out on the patio with a book and enjoyed the warm sun and the cool breeze when the sun went under a cloud. We're having burgers and corn on the cob for dinner tonight.


We call it Labour day now but it used to be the Eight Hour Day remebring when the working day was legislated at 8 hours. That made some sense (and now it is 7 1/2 hours, often done as 8 hour days with a day an extra day a month off.) In most jobs (especially the lower paid ones) you get paid overtime if you need to work extra hours. More highly paid jobs don't have the same agreements- but then again the salary more than makes up for this. Of course it is not as simple as this very simplifed explanation with many exceptions! Our Labour day weekend for most states is the weekend of the KAP - which was one of a number of reasons for choosing this weekend especially as it corresponed with the Upover KAP.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Both are beautiful Sorlenna but I have to admit I'm really drawn to the Tabitha Tree. Please let us know when it is available.


You need another of her shawls to knit as badly as I do    And you sound like you will fight it as hard as I did. But its just what I've wanting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> If Jack doesn't drink his boost you can say that Alan did and that Margaret says he needs to do it. Oh how we could get others in trouble and take it off from you. How is Jack doing? I hope you are doing well also.


They are never likely to meet me so I guess I may as well take the blame!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, as I just finished the 3 needle bindoff on the shoulder of my tank top I was knitting, I think I will head to bed and weave in ends and wash and block it tomorrow. I took some preblocked pics so I'll post the later. 
Good night, sleep tight, sweet dreams. 
Hugs too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> One of our cats many years ago had kittens in my daughter's toy box!
> Junek


Between this and the dog cats don't seem to be too smart about where they choose to have their kittens. What a mess to clean up after she had them before your daughter could use the toys again. Did everything survive the treatment?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, as I just finished the 3 needle bindoff on the shoulder of my tank top I was knitting, I think I will head to bed and weave in ends and wash and block it tomorrow. I took some preblocked pics so I'll post the later.
> Good night, sleep tight, sweet dreams.
> Hugs too.


Night NIght


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> LOL I don't know how that will work with Jack.... Alan would probably boycott the Boost just to be ornery!!! I'm much better off just mentioning that Margaret "asked how he was doing" !!! Pretty funny huh??? I was wondering about making it into a shake in the blender with ice and a little milk..... whipped cream and a cherry on top and he might think it is a treat!!! Glad you had a nice day - I am still dirty and sweaty from working in the yard - need to get my shower, but I was hoping that I would get one more burst of energy before I got cleaned up!!!


Adding things to make it more appealing is a good idea (and actually helps by providing yet more calories! and some of them nutrious as well).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Night NIght


 Night. I really am off now. lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmm me thinks perhaps I should go catch up some of my daily digests while it is quiet around here and on here!! I am sure taking up a lot of space !!! be back later - luv-AZ


And I can say the same thing a bit further sdown the track. Almost caught up here and have a couple of digests to catch up on. Did get right up to date for a while.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It is such a bittersweet day when they go back to school after summer.


For me it was relief- and after only about 7 wweeks. MAryanne by this time was needing to get out from under her mothers feet!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm laughing at ALan's comment-not sure what he thinks of me! Maryanne thought it was very funny as well.


He just thinks that you are concerned Margaret - and I know that he appreciates that.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

darowil said:


> Adding things to make it more appealing is a good idea (and actually helps by providing yet more calories! and some of them nutrious as well).


 :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> It is breast cancer. The radiation will also include lymph nodes in the neck area. I have been given cream to use and will be re supplied as needed.


Healing wishes for your successful treatment, and gentle hugs.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Aran said:


> Sorlenna, thank you. Why do you think I wanted to keep him? I've never seen a cat quite like Matthew before; at least I'd never seen one til the kittens came along.
> 
> The sweater has turned out to be more beautiful than I could have imagined. Don't look for it to be done anytime soon, though. It took me a year to knit the back.


Lovely pictures of your cats and sweater; good to hear from you!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorienna, shawls are truly gorgeous.


Have to agree both are beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> The whole thing still baffles him.... but he's learning to just accept it!!! And yes we are both pretty glad she showed up last night and again this morning - I feel much better!


nice to hear that kitty is back for her meals :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gwenie, love your ideas for the kitchen, great colour choices. Don't overdo it though, you've got a KAP coming up - as though you could forget!
June, more lovely photos from your sister, give Gypsy a tummy rub from me whenever you can.
Calming wishes for Paula, Joy. And many thanks to you for all your efforts on the multiple afghans.
Mel, any progress on the housing problem? Sounds really awful. I hope you can get it sorted out soon.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Of course she is worried- any one would be but witha family history it is even more concerning as well as more real. With mammograms even if it is cancer they are normally caught so early that terwatment is very successful. And clearly your family respond well to treatment. Prayers going up.


will keep my fingers crossed too ((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

No matter how much I read there still seems like dozens of pages to read :shock: will catch up sooner or later


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> And I have a couple of pictures to post as well--the Verdantia Shawl, which I'm working on editing now, and the Faroese style, which DD and I named Tabitha's Tree. Also working on proofing that pattern.


These are both lovely. I like the shape of Tabitha's tree.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a hot and sunny France. Not sure what we are doing today, might just sit in the sun and knit. I've finished the baby top and have now started a cardigan for myself.

Four weeks today Londy and I will be at Heathrow Airport ready to start our adventure.

Hope everyone is ok, sending healing vibes and hugs to all.

Some photos......


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> .
> Tomorrow is the first day of school and I am excited yet sad. Excited for Gage to get back into a routine and meet new friends at his new school.
> Sad because I have gotten so used to him being here all summer.


I know how you feel, just the same when DD went to do her dairy farming stint after our holiday in Canada.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a hot and sunny France. Not sure what we are doing today, might just sit in the sun and knit. I've finished the baby top and have now started a cardigan for myself.
> 
> Four weeks today Londy and I will be at Heathrow Airport ready to start our adventure.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your French adventures with us. It all looks so perfect! You will hardly notice the time fly by until you and London girl are off to the KAP.....are you going to be recognised at home after all your absences?? Just make sure you have the best time ever, and tell us all about it, of course.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> He just thinks that you are concerned Margaret - and I know that he appreciates that.


It's just so amazing how we can all help each other and develop such a concern for them while being so far away- and never having meet or l likely to do so.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a hot and sunny France. Not sure what we are doing today, might just sit in the sun and knit. I've finished the baby top and have now started a cardigan for myself.
> 
> Four weeks today Londy and I will be at Heathrow Airport ready to start our adventure.
> 
> ...


Does this meant that the KAP is your fiorst stop? Seeing as I am leaving in 3 weeks- guess it will take me 10 days to get there. I am taking a long route and stopping a number of times- it isn't really that far way. Taking 2 days to return home.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> We're off to Madeira in the morning (sounds like a song title!) and I'm not sure whether there's wi-fi or not, so I may not be on much, if any, next week. We've been to this hotel 3 or 4 times before, so we know it's good, but I wasn't so techno-savvy last time & didn't have my i-Pad then. I think it was Bonnie who asked if Madeira was in Spain? It's actually an island in the Atlantic Ocean, just north of the Canary Isles, and belongs to Portugal. It's semi-topical, so good weather all year round, though never usually too hot, and beautiful plants and flowers everywhere. I'll try and take some photos to share. I hope everyone has a good week.
> Kate x


Wow, lucky you. Have a great time.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It is such a bittersweet day when they go back to school after summer.


When my children were growing up, we lived in the country. About 3 weeks before school started, they were beginning to get bored. I used to say, the dog had puppies, the cat had kittens, they'd climbed all the trees so they were ready to start school. And I was more than ready!! 
When school got out for summer, we'd have a little bonfire in the back yard and have a wienie roast that afternoon. Seems like a hundred years ago now!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Between this and the dog cats don't seem to be too smart about where they choose to have their kittens. What a mess to clean up after she had them before your daughter could use the toys again. Did everything survive the treatment?


I did have to replace a couple of stuffed animals. Thank goodness, none of them were ones she was attached to!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a hot and sunny France. Not sure what we are doing today, might just sit in the sun and knit. I've finished the baby top and have now started a cardigan for myself.
> 
> Four weeks today Londy and I will be at Heathrow Airport ready to start our adventure.
> 
> ...


Lovely garden! It won't be long before GS3 is tooling around on his own!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> No one was more surprised than me that I actually hit the can! Off to bed now, visiting a chatea tomorrow. Night night x


Well done to you! I doubt that I could hit the side of a barn with a gun. :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's a better picture of him and Mocha taken last year, who has who trained here, that David is laying on the floor watching tv and the dogs are on the loveseat? lolol


lol


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> *To all KAP* contributors to the afghans---I have just finished joining the last of the squares. YEA!!!!
> 
> If Nittergma has no problems edging and weaving in the yarn ends and I get this one completed shortly, we should have no problems having them all ready for the KAP gathering.
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Bonnie what an opportunity and honor - you will be such an asset to this project, they are lucky to have you and your experience. Safe travels-


Ditto.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> We do have a friend with goats and I am so tempted to have DH call and ask if we could borrow a few for about a week.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

page 35.... Today has been a little bit better (daughter wise). Why do these things have to be such a battle, I will never know. Goodnight everyone.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sugar, glad daughter settled down.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Does this meant that the KAP is your fiorst stop? Seeing as I am leaving in 3 weeks- guess it will take me 10 days to get there. I am taking a long route and stopping a number of times- it isn't really that far way. Taking 2 days to return home.


We fly to Louisville where we will stay for 3 nights visiting our KP friends there. Then they are going to drive us to Innianapolis where Rookie has very kindly offered to meet us and take us to Defiance for the KAP. After that we take a Greyhound bus and then a train ending up in Toronto with more KP friends. WE ARE IN toronto for 4nights before wd fly to Nova Scotia for a 10 day coach tour. We retutn to the UK on the 20 October.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Aran said:


> Never mind. I see it now.


Beautiful sweater and kitties!


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Blessings to all: The day dawned foggy and overcast as yesterday and last night were hot. I couldn't sleep and gave up and came out and caught up on t he tp. For all those facing surgery and chemo. Trust in Him to guide your physicians to the right therapies and to support and strengthen you to the negatives that are implicit. Positive attitudes and t he support of all of your friends here will surround and support you and the end you will conquer the evil one who devastates us with these trials as we look forward to the new world paradise that He has prepared for those who are faithful. With hugs and arms surrounding you while you are feeling not so well and know that better days 
are ahead. 
Billy joe reminds me of Hobo and it is up to you to relate to all of us his or her adventures. Marlark.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I was always sad when the first day of school came around. Even when the kids started college! Just one more instance of letting go.

Once they were all out of house though, we enjoyed our empty nest.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> That sounds good- shoulder shaping sounds like I want.
> Two shawls this week from you that I intend doing- wish I could knit 24 hourts a day, I MIGHT get done all I want to do. So I need to be discerning in what knit- hence I will do them both!
> Sleep well.


Y'all are going to make me blush! I'm thrilled it's gone over so well--and I'll work on writing it out as well as having the chart.

Purple, you've been quite the traveler this year--and more to go! I know you'll take America by storm.  Louisville is about 100 miles east of where I grew up and I think you will enjoy the countryside out there.

Back to work for me today--documents to read and emails to write, so I'll check back in later.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Well here I am in sunny Madeira. The hotel only has wi-fi in the reception area, so I'm sitting inside for the moment to get on here....things I do for you lot! :lol: The flight over was on time and uneventful, so can't ask for more than that, and this morning we went into Funchal and had a wander around, but I forgot to take the camera.  I hope everyone's well and now I need to go back and skim the 20 pages I've missed. TTYL.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Bonnie what an opportunity and honor - you will be such an asset to this project, they are lucky to have you and your experience. Safe travels-


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for letting me know that you all are as happy as I am to have all of the squares joined, sisters of my heart.
> 
> Who would have thought, earlier in the year, that it would take this long to get this part of the project accomplished? I sure didn't but then I did not expect anywhere near this many squares, either.
> 
> ...


So glad you're finished with the squares, but not as glad as you are I'll bet! :lol: I hope your DD's "thing" turns out to be nothing to worry about, but I will keep her (& you) in my thoughts.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And we so love you for it too!!! I hope you have a wonderful vaca. Looking forward to pictures so remember that camera...LOL


KateB said:


> Well here I am in sunny Madeira. The hotel only has wi-fi in the reception area, so I'm sitting inside for the moment to get on here....things I do for you lot! :lol: The flight over was on time and uneventful, so can't ask for more than that, and this morning we went into Funchal and had a wander around, but I forgot to take the camera.  I hope everyone's well and now I need to go back and skim the 20 pages I've missed. TTYL.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I have been added to the list of those having teeth pulled. I have had an iffy tooth for a couple of years that my dentist warned me could not be saved. I lost a filling and went in and had the choice of pull now or pull later. I chose now. I have done well with it-no problems except remembering not to chew on that side for awhile.
> 
> I start radiation tomorrow. It'll be five per week for seven weeks. It is a forty minute drive each way so I'll be able to get some knitting in.


Good vibes headed your way!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I sent Charlotte's husband a photo of the shawl, and he wrote back to say she would love it--I am so glad he approves. He also said he is glad we are thinking of her (of course, we will never forget her). Just wanted to pass that along.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n wrote:
That is correct. That is why, on the farm, the cream always floated to the top of the gallon of milk, often 2-3 inches of cream. Of course, those were the days of unpasturized milk.

mjs wrote:
Boy do I remember those days. And walking to the nearby farm after evening milking, carrying an empty milk pail. I was about six at the time.

I remember fresh milk but didn't have to go anywhere to get it, it was my job to milk the cow.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Have DGS today and trying to get laundry done etc. from being gone, found a leak in the upstairs bathroom ceiling and the front porch ceiling one of the beadboard panels has come loose, so sent an email to the roofers so they know when they come tomorrow I expect something done. DH will be here but he wont be strong about it so figured I better get my 2 cents worth in while I could.
> 
> Have a job interview tomorrow morning for a job I really think I would like and be good at. Prayers that its the one appreciated! DGS is calling must run!


Hope the interview goes well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Aran, lovely sweater or beginning to one, I love blue.

Gwen, can't wait to see your finished kitchen, sounds interesting.

Sorleena, beautiful shawls, why is the one called a faroese?

Dawn, good luck on the job hunt?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> For me it was relief- and after only about 7 wweeks. MAryanne by this time was needing to get out from under her mothers feet!


I can completely understand that one, Christopher disliked school so much, that for me I dreaded the start of school after he reached a certain age, I was never so relieved as when he was out of high school.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a hot and sunny France. Not sure what we are doing today, might just sit in the sun and knit. I've finished the baby top and have now started a cardigan for myself.
> 
> Four weeks today Londy and I will be at Heathrow Airport ready to start our adventure.
> 
> ...


You are having quite the fun, and still have America and Canada to storm.  Love sharing your travels with you.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> And you do know where to find help.  Maybe we could do a knit along later on? I don't really want to "teach" it, but I'd be okay with that kind of discussion.


I like this idea not soon though, maybe after the first of the year? Have to finish getting presents made for Christmas and have one lady already asking for something for her girls.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> That's what we were thinking, then put the whole thing in a ziplock bag just in case.


definitely a ziplock baggie and wrapped in bubble wrap


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Finally got the pics on the phone to dowload.


lovely sky pictures, lol poor Buster, nice that he is patient with her!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well here I am in sunny Madeira. The hotel only has wi-fi in the reception area, so I'm sitting inside for the moment to get on here....things I do for you lot! :lol: The flight over was on time and uneventful, so can't ask for more than that, and this morning we went into Funchal and had a wander around, but I forgot to take the camera.  I hope everyone's well and now I need to go back and skim the 20 pages I've missed. TTYL.


 Have a fantastic vacation, can't wait to see Madeira when you have pictures to post.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> He really is, he's even given up grumbling at them for the most part, as they just lick his teeth while he's doing it, and roll onto their backs and wave their feet at him, even the hardest soul has to give in to that. LOLOL.
> We have them groomed for now, we don't have the blade we need as they are so small and the girl that does them does a great job and only charged us $16.50 each.


Thats extremely reasonable for grooming! Wish it were that inexpensive here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> lovely sky pictures, lol poor Buster, nice that he is patient with her!


She was having difficulties yesterday, she had two balls and couldn't figure out how to carry them both at the same time. LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Thats extremely reasonable for grooming! Wish it were that inexpensive here.


I agree, her prices are fantastic. It will be a little more money when they get bigger. She only charged $35 to do a lion clip on Marlas Pomeranian and he had some felting starting when we took him in, he hates when Marla combs him out and he is starting to be bothered by the heat with a full coat so we've started taking him in, he's a much happier 10 year old.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

pacer said:


> Dawn...Wishing you well with the job interview. Will your DH start applying at the hospitals to see if he can get something more pleasing to him?


Yes, he is going to start applying other places and see what he can find that will be better suited.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Purple, great pictures from France. You sure are a globe trotter this year, I'm sure you will enjoy your trip to " our side of the pond"
Kate, have a great vacation.
Melody, hope Gage like his new school. 
Well, must get off here, we are going fishing today.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Pup lover said:


> Yes, he is going to start applying other places and see what he can find that will be better suited.


Finding just the right fit in a job can be very hard. Tell him to have faith, God has something planned for him and he WILL find it. We're rooting for him.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, those are fantastic, I put them in my faves.


Yes, thanks Mary, I saved them to my stuff also!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, beautiful shawls, why is the one called a faroese?


It is called that because it is made in that style--bottom up, with a gusset in the center back and shoulder shaping. The first shawl I ever made was that style, and I loved it--but the cat stole it from me (it's old and ratty now, but he still sleeps on it every day)! I've always wanted to make another, and I thought, well, why not design one at the same time?



Pup lover said:


> I like this idea not soon though, maybe after the first of the year? Have to finish getting presents made for Christmas and have one lady already asking for something for her girls.


Someone else suggested that time frame also, and it seems to be the consensus; we can revisit it when Christmas is over.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> That sounds good- shoulder shaping sounds like I want.
> Two shawls this week from you that I intend doing- wish I could knit 24 hourts a day, I MIGHT get done all I want to do. So I need to be discerning in what knit- hence I will do them both!
> Sleep well.


Thats why I always have multiple wips going at once, have to knit as much as possible to try and get all the things done we want to!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Some times I have to chuckle at God's sense of humor.

I've been feeling pretty good about having the rest of this month to finish the third afghan for KAP and Tim's being back in class. The garden has been pretty much a bust for all the time and effort, as well as money spent for seeds and plants, that Don and Ben have put into it. So, I thought that I might have some time for myself to actually spend on knitting.

Wrong!! The beets are coming out by the pecks; the tomatoes are now going to need canning; and it has finally gotten warm enough that the okra is producing a handful or so at a time. 

This morning was going to be spent on edging the afghan and enjoying the quiet of the house. Now I've got most of the laundry washed and dried, a stock pot half full of beets simmering; tomatoes waiting to be wash and canned; and then there's that handful of okra to be dehydrated. 

And the bit of mending for Ben and the dry laundry to be folded. So much for afghans and a pair of socks. lolol

Y'all take care and know that I do remember your prayer requests/troubles/joys.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Some times I have to chuckle at God's sense of humor.
> 
> I've been feeling pretty good about having the rest of this month to finish the third afghan for KAP and Tim's being back in class. The garden has been pretty much a bust for all the time and effort, as well as money spent for seeds and plants, that Don and Ben have put into it. So, I thought that I might have some time for myself to actually spend on knitting.
> 
> ...


At least the garden is producing. You'll enjoy the "fruits of your labor" when the wind and snow are blowing!!
Hope it all goes well for you.
Hugs,


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Caren glad things have calmed down enough that you are able to join us again. The barn is looking good!

Julie, love the jacket, can't wait to see it after it is dyed. 

Heather sorry your missing the get together but I know that you have been wanting to be on your own for awhile now. 

Gwen good luck with the floor, cant wait to see your creativity!

I see everyone else has already had the same idea about the shawl KAL, great minds think alike!!

Daralene, last year the apple trees here were so loaded with apples branches were breaking in the trees, this year, not one apple!

It does take time to clean the Kuerig with vinegar but it will run much better afterwards. 

Sandi Bobby Jo has beautiful blue eyes!!

Joy so happy that you are done connecting squares! Such a big and time consuming job and we all appreciate your hard work. Prayers for your DD. 

Purl2Diva, keeping you in my prayers for safe travels and treatments. 

Sorlenna glad to hear that Rick likes the shawl, she will never be forgotten. 

My interview went well I believe. I'm actually trying really hard not to get my hopes up too high so that if I don't get it I won't be so upset? It pays relatively the same as what I am making now, she said she might be able to get a bit more to help cover gas, its in a town 15 miles away. It does have insurance, and has lots of responsibility and lots of different aspects to the job but that just keeps it from being boring. I much prefer being busy than not. She said I should hear from her tomorrow or the next day at the latest she hoped. So keeping my fingers crossed and will let you know as soon as I do! Thank you all so much!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Caren glad things have calmed down enough that you are able to join us again. The barn is looking good!
> 
> Julie, love the jacket, can't wait to see it after it is dyed.
> 
> ...


Oh good, hopefully you will hear something really good, but I do agree with not getting the hopes up too high.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> What play did you see? Glad Jack is doing well and that you are, too. Getting back into a normal routine often helps a person feel better.


We saw Vanya, Sonya, Masha and Spike. It was hilarious!!!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Give him a big hug from his AZ Auntie for his first day of school. I ALWAYS cried the first day after the kids had gotten out of sight..... I am such a baby.....


My little grandson Simon (age 3) started pre-school today. I took my daughter out for coffee after she dropped him off. She said he got to the third step from the door and stopped. She told she thought they should go in and see what kind of trucks they had. That did it. When I left her to go back home I asked her how she was doing. She said, "My heart is still up in my throat!"


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from a sunny and warm Sydney. Spring is just around the corner - starts here tomorrow (1 Sept) but today's weather is just a tease. After Monday the rain is supposed to come back for another week (that makes 5 weeks of rain for Sydney) so back to winter temperatures for a little while.
> 
> I am way behind with everyone's news from both last week's TP and this week's, so I hope everyone is well and not having too many life dramas.
> 
> ...


~~~The bunyip is an interesting looking creature. I wonder how many versions of him/it there are?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Adding things to make it more appealing is a good idea (and actually helps by providing yet more calories! and some of them nutrious as well).


AZ, we used to blend Boost or Ensure with ice cream for my Dad and make it his bedtime treat, so it didn't spoil his meals. Chocolate Boost with vanilla ice cream, or vice versa.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

angelam said:


> My DGS's two most favourite foods are chocolate and steak. When we saw a steak covered in chocolate powder we knew it was for him.........sadly not. The two are best kept apart, both delicious on their own!


~~~I once had pate dusted with cocoa powder.....it was absolutely yummy! mmmmmm...one of those unforgettable dishes! :thumbup:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I went to Lowes thinking I knew exactly what colors I wanted and came out with totally different floor color(s) AND paint to redo my kitchen cabinets! The base color for the floor is a medium sand but will have color flecks added in brown and black tones. The cabinets will be a deep teal on the bottom and a salsa/terracotte color for the top. I'm also going to be re-surfacing the countertop in a haystack color. You will see pictures when it is complete. I'm sure trying to imagine it is coming up with some raised eyebrows....LOL. Lordy, what did Sydney get me into!!!! LOL


Love the idea of a sand color with the flecks added to give it some pizzazz. Think that's a better color than the red or green shades, thinking of the dirt as an after thought, lol!
You sound as though your flooring adventure has now turned into a real kitchen renovation, lol! Its going to look fabulous, cant wait to see the final stage.
I painted the Main Bathroom Vanity a really dark grey and I've had plenty of compliments on the color. At 1st no one believed I'd done it. Ha! My next door neighbor did hers so she gave me the best instructions on how to paint it.
Sure saved a few $1,000 by doing this and should last for several years. Would love new tiles on the floor, but maybe next year.
Enjoy your reno, don't be surprised if friends and family want you to do theirs, lol!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Aran said:


> Never mind. I see it now.


Beautiful sweater, love the color, will look fabulous when its finished. 
Really had a giggle with your cat photo's. Mind you I'm visualizing seeing a cat in the fish tank soon, lol!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

I do hope this is true...
Just finished reading this on Baba Mail.

http://www.ba-bamail.com/Content.aspx?emailid=11897&memberid=749623

As my daughter was diagnosed in July with Stage 4B cancer and has been given 2 - 3 years to live, I'm just hoping this is a beginning for a cure to this horrific disease.


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorlenna, your shawls are beautiful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did the vanity in my DD's bathroom severe years ago. The top is a silver and the bottom is white. It turned out pretty good.

quote=kiwifrau]Love the idea of a sand color with the flecks added to give it some pizzazz. Think that's a better color than the red or green shades, thinking of the dirt as an after thought, lol!
You sound as though your flooring adventure has now turned into a real kitchen renovation, lol! Its going to look fabulous, cant wait to see the final stage.
I painted the Main Bathroom Vanity a really dark grey and I've had plenty of compliments on the color. At 1st no one believed I'd done it. Ha! My next door neighbor did hers so she gave me the best instructions on how to paint it.
Sure saved a few $1,000 by doing this and should last for several years. Would love new tiles on the floor, but maybe next year.
Enjoy your reno, don't be surprised if friends and family want you to do theirs, lol![/quote]


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So good to hear from you Sandi. I also know that this surgery for Alan is going to do just the trick and life will be all good for him (and you) again. Prayers of course on the way continually and will do even more the day of surgery. Welcome by the way to the "I love weeds" club....BOTH of our mowers are broken and our yard is just one big patch of weeds....will need a hay bailer to get through them at some point....just ridiculous. Hmmmmm....maybe I should learn how to weave long grasses/weeds into baskets to hold my yarn....an idea....ROFLMAO


~~~ :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Love the idea of a sand color with the flecks added to give it some pizzazz. Think that's a better color than the red or green shades, thinking of the dirt as an after thought, lol!
> You sound as though your flooring adventure has now turned into a real kitchen renovation, lol! Its going to look fabulous, cant wait to see the final stage.
> I painted the Main Bathroom Vanity a really dark grey and I've had plenty of compliments on the color. At 1st no one believed I'd done it. Ha! My next door neighbor did hers so she gave me the best instructions on how to paint it.
> Sure saved a few $1,000 by doing this and should last for several years. Would love new tiles on the floor, but maybe next year.
> Enjoy your reno, don't be surprised if friends and family want you to do theirs, lol!


Care to give us tips on doing cupboards? I want to do my kitchen ones but it may be more than I can do. Maybe not, tho, as the last time I painted it went very well.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Aran, thank you for your comment on the shawls. I've really been having a good time with them.



Kansas g-ma said:


> Care to give us tips on doing cupboards? I want to do my kitchen ones but it may be more than I can do. Maybe not, tho, as the last time I painted it went very well.


When I did mine, I took the doors off, but I was planning to replace the hinges and handles anyway--put the doors outside and painted them, then did the outer parts. I found it much easier to get good coverage that way.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gwen, I typed out the pattern last night for Tabitha's Tree, but I think I need to knit it again to check my typing (I was tired and I don't want you to have needless mess!). Of course, you can still test her out for me to be sure I don't miss anything. 

We went to the grocery and I got potatoes to make potato salad, so I need to check on that. Gotta get in a little more "summer food" before it cools off too much, though I am looking forward to the first fall pot of chili!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> When I did mine, I took the doors off, but I was planning to replace the hinges and handles anyway--put the doors outside and painted them, then did the outer parts. I found it much easier to get good coverage that way.


Yeah, I had already figured that part-- I'm more interested in surface prep. There isn't much there but do think I need some prep, just not sure what.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *To all KAP* contributors to the afghans---I have just finished joining the last of the squares. YEA!!!!
> 
> If Nittergma has no problems edging and weaving in the yarn ends and I get this one completed shortly, we should have no problems having them all ready for the KAP gathering.
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Ohio Joy....I can almost hear the celebration here of getting the afghans all sewn up. Thanks for all the time you have invested in this for all of us. It is truly amazing to have heard the concerns of everyone involved that we all wanted to do our best and were never sure that our best would be good enough on this project. I still say that everyone's best is wonderful but the love poured into this project is even better.


~~~And I like the thought that all of us, from all 'round the globe, are now "knitted together"....bound together into a warming, comforting afghan (family). A nice metaphor for the KTP, eh? :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We fly to Louisville where we will stay for 3 nights visiting our KP friends there. Then they are going to drive us to Innianapolis where Rookie has very kindly offered to meet us and take us to Defiance for the KAP. After that we take a Greyhound bus and then a train ending up in Toronto with more KP friends. WE ARE IN toronto for 4nights before wd fly to Nova Scotia for a 10 day coach tour. We retutn to the UK on the 20 October.


You sound like you've planned almost all of your holiday round KPers! Sounds a good way of doioing it. I must admit to having added some KPers to my next 2 trips as well! (excluding the KTPers I am going to meet up with- and after all the only reason for the first trip is KTP!)


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I do hope this is true...
> Just finished reading this on Baba Mail.
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/Content.aspx?emailid=11897&memberid=749623
> ...


Regardless of where this research leads, I will keep your daughter in my prayers!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> flyty1n wrote:
> That is correct. That is why, on the farm, the cream always floated to the top of the gallon of milk, often 2-3 inches of cream. Of course, those were the days of unpasturized milk.
> 
> mjs wrote:
> ...


David was bought up on a dairy so has milked many a cow- mostly with machines but he canmilk by hand as well. By the time I knew him they had gone to sheep and some meat cows no more milking.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Yeah, I had already figured that part-- I'm more interested in surface prep. There isn't much there but do think I need some prep, just not sure what.


Ah. I see. I cleaned mine with Murphy's oil soap, but they were bare wood--if they've already been painted, I am not sure of the best approach.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I like this idea not soon though, maybe after the first of the year? Have to finish getting presents made for Christmas and have one lady already asking for something for her girls.


I think Sorlenna's stuck with a KAL early next year- a number of us love the idea and the timing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well here I am in sunny Madeira. The hotel only has wi-fi in the reception area, so I'm sitting inside for the moment to get on here....things I do for you lot! :lol: The flight over was on time and uneventful, so can't ask for more than that, and this morning we went into Funchal and had a wander around, but I forgot to take the camera.  I hope everyone's well and now I need to go back and skim the 20 pages I've missed. TTYL.


Glad the trip there went smoothly -have a lovley holiday and we do appreciate the sacifices you make for us.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Some times I have to chuckle at God's sense of humor.
> 
> I've been feeling pretty good about having the rest of this month to finish the third afghan for KAP and Tim's being back in class. The garden has been pretty much a bust for all the time and effort, as well as money spent for seeds and plants, that Don and Ben have put into it. So, I thought that I might have some time for myself to actually spend on knitting.
> 
> ...


At least the garden started producing once you got the squares put together.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> My interview went well I believe. I'm actually trying really hard not to get my hopes up too high so that if I don't get it I won't be so upset? It pays relatively the same as what I am making now, she said she might be able to get a bit more to help cover gas, its in a town 15 miles away. It does have insurance, and has lots of responsibility and lots of different aspects to the job but that just keeps it from being boring. I much prefer being busy than not. She said I should hear from her tomorrow or the next day at the latest she hoped. So keeping my fingers crossed and will let you know as soon as I do! Thank you all so much!


Sounds encouraging- but like you said better not to get to hopeful.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I remember fresh milk but didn't have to go anywhere to get it, it was my job to milk the cow.


Me too, I had one special cow I had to hand milk at night, then had the milk on my cereal, which for some reason we children had as supper. She was an easy milker, a Freisian cross called Curly who I'd looked after ever since she was a calf.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~The bunyip is an interesting looking creature. I wonder how many versions of him/it there are?


Loads of different Bunyips. 
This link shows info about the Murray Bridge Bunyip. When we were first married we lived in Murray Bridge and we had the 2nd bunyip. Saw the new one recently -not nearly as much fun as the one I knew! http://www.murraybridge.sa.gov.au/thebunyip


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi everybody, today was the first day of school at his new school. He was quite calm until the bell rang. Then he ran back to me and hugged me crying-I don't wanna go to school here. Poor kiddo, the 2 of us in tears. When I got him from school this afternoon the teacher said he did really well. :thumbup: We went out for supper after school and had a little trip to the local toy store, Jesters! 


I have some stuff entered in the Arthur fall fair this weekend. Will let you know how I did when I get my stuff back. 

Gotta go back and catch up.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everybody, today was the first day of school at his new school. He was quite calm until the bell rang. Then he ran back to me and hugged me crying-I don't wanna go to school here. Poor kiddo, the 2 of us in tears. When I got him from school this afternoon the teacher said he did really well. :thumbup: We went out for supper after school and had a little trip to the local toy store, Jesters!
> 
> I have some stuff entered in the Arthur fall fair this weekend. Will let you know how I did when I get my stuff back.
> 
> Gotta go back and catch up.


Are those triops? We've raised those and they're really cool critters!

I'm sure he will be better as each day goes by and he makes new friends.  Good luck at the fair! We all know you do great work!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

jknappva said:


> Regardless of where this research leads, I will keep your daughter in my prayers!
> Junek


Thank you, as I am praying for all others suffering from whatever. Hugs


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Have you ever tried roasting beets? Every time I boil them. End up with a big mess all over the stove. A couple of years ago I ran across a recipe for a roasted beet salad, I liked it but of course the picky DH didn't BUT, now I always roast the beets & no mess, just do them like baked potatoes, the skins slide right off just like the boiled ones.
Sorry you lost you " me" time to knit, isn't that always the way



jheiens said:


> Some times I have to chuckle at God's sense of humor.
> 
> I've been feeling pretty good about having the rest of this month to finish the third afghan for KAP and Tim's being back in class. The garden has been pretty much a bust for all the time and effort, as well as money spent for seeds and plants, that Don and Ben have put into it. So, I thought that I might have some time for myself to actually spend on knitting.
> 
> ...


  :roll:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

They are I think, if not then quite similar. Gage can't wait to start them in the water and watch them grow.


Sorlenna said:


> Are those triops? We've raised those and they're really cool critters!
> 
> I'm sure he will be better as each day goes by and he makes new friends.  Good luck at the fair! We all know you do great work!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I do hope this is true...
> Just finished reading this on Baba Mail.
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/Content.aspx?emailid=11897&memberid=749623
> ...


Wow! I sure hope that is for real, I've had so many family & friends with cancer. Hope it comes available soon to help your daughter.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Ah. I see. I cleaned mine with Murphy's oil soap, but they were bare wood--if they've already been painted, I am not sure of the best approach.


They have the remains of a very poor varnish finish, mostly no shine, etc. I am NOT planning to do the insides, just outside in effort to brighten kitchen.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Care to give us tips on doing cupboards? I want to do my kitchen ones but it may be more than I can do. Maybe not, tho, as the last time I painted it went very well.


I also took the doors off, replaced the handles with new modern ones. Yikes they were more expensive than the paint.
When you go to your paint store, take a door or drawer with you and explain to the salesperson exactly what you want to do. You must buy the best paint/stain otherwise you will have to sand again and redo.
By taking the door with you the salesperson will be able to see if its solid wood or vinyl or whatever. This way they will give you your best option to use. I sanded the door fronts, didn't really bother with the insides. Put one coat on one side only and then left them for 12 hours or overnight at least, then sanded them with a really fine sand paper and gave them a second coat. Did the same with the vanity sides and between where the door hang or the drawers slide in. This took 4 or 5 days, believe me I took my time. I honestly believe by taking my time it worked out really well.
Here's a photo of the finished vanity. Not bad for a 71 year old amateur, ha!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everybody, today was the first day of school at his new school. He was quite calm until the bell rang. Then he ran back to me and hugged me crying-I don't wanna go to school here. Poor kiddo, the 2 of us in tears. When I got him from school this afternoon the teacher said he did really well. :thumbup: We went out for supper after school and had a little trip to the local toy store, Jesters!
> 
> I have some stuff entered in the Arthur fall fair this weekend. Will let you know how I did when I get my stuff back.
> 
> Gotta go back and catch up.


Looks like a wonderful toy-- my girls had something that sounds similar when they were his age and loved it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> David was bought up on a dairy so has milked many a cow- mostly with machines but he canmilk by hand as well. By the time I knew him they had gone to sheep and some meat cows no more milking.


We never had milking machines. When I was very young we milked about 25 cows twice a day & separated & sold cream. That was before my Dad died. After that we just had a milk cow for the house, milked once a day & the calf did the second milking. Since I've been married we have not had our own milk cow, just not enough hours in the day after working.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ah. I see. I cleaned mine with Murphy's oil soap, but they were bare wood--if they've already been painted, I am not sure of the best approach.


Probably just a scrubbing with TSP or something similar you would get at the building supply store unless there s peeling paint then you would need to sand.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Here's a photo of the finished vanity. Not bad for a 71 year old amateur, ha!


Those look great! I'll remember your advice-- and it will have to be done over DAYS since I do tire out sooner now.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Yeah, I had already figured that part-- I'm more interested in surface prep. There isn't much there but do think I need some prep, just not sure what.


Take a door or drawer to your paint store they will guide you from there. I'm in Canada, Ontario so went to "Home Hardware" not Depot, Hardware, they were the best and gave me the best instructions for my cabinet. Each unit has different woods, veneers or vinyl and they need to know that to give you the best choice of product they have. Mine were a vinyl of some sort and took longer to dry. Remember leaving one grouping for 2 days to make sure they were dry before attaching the hinges and door handles.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Off I go for now. Gage is in my room on his Ipod and I need some cuddle time with my boy. 


Check in later on.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! I sure hope that is for real, I've had so many family & friends with cancer. Hope it comes available soon to help your daughter.


Yes I hope so too, even emailed this to her, wouldn't normally as wasn't sure how she would react. But knowledge is also very powerful as long as its correct.
She has also heard that the Israeli scientist's are further ahead than the Canadians with their researching for a cure. Just hope they find a cure for all those suffering from cancer. Miracles do happen! Would also like to see cures for other illnesses.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> They are I think, if not then quite similar. Gage can't wait to start them in the water and watch them grow.


My kids had those too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> They have the remains of a very poor varnish finish, mostly no shine, etc. I am NOT planning to do the insides, just outside in effort to brighten kitchen.


Probably have to sand that off wont be much fun


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kiwifrau, professional job on cabinets. Will keep you daughter in prayers as well as pray this research proves an answer to cancer.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Went to Dr Sha, he gave me cortisone shot and said this time I need to go to physical therapy. I'll see him in two months. If this doesn't work surgery. Shoulder feels better after shot. The pain kept waking me last night.
Maya and I walked forty minutes this morning.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Looks great, did you use melamine paint?



kiwifrau said:


> I also took the doors off, replaced the handles with new modern ones. Yikes they were more expensive than the paint.
> When you go to your paint store, take a door or drawer with you and explain to the salesperson exactly what you want to do. You must buy the best paint/stain otherwise you will have to sand again and redo.
> By taking the door with you the salesperson will be able to see if its solid wood or vinyl or whatever. This way they will give you your best option to use. I sanded the door fronts, didn't really bother with the insides. Put one coat on one side only and then left them for 12 hours or overnight at least, then sanded them with a really fine sand paper and gave them a second coat. Did the same with the vanity sides and between where the door hang or the drawers slide in. This took 4 or 5 days, believe me I took my time. I honestly believe by taking my time it worked out really well.
> Here's a photo of the finished vanity. Not bad for a 71 year old amateur, ha!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We just got home a little while ago. We have to bring the camper & boat home so went up & brought the boat this trip. Caught a nice bunch of northern pike, will keep us eating most of the week. We love fish.
We will go back later this week & get the camper, sad summer is over.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Regardless of where this research leads, I will keep your daughter in my prayers!
> Junek


I will too. I'm so sorry for your daughter and for you.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Here's a photo of the finished vanity. Not bad for a 71 year old amateur, ha!


Wow!! Thata is a really beautiful vanity!!! I'd say awesome for a 71 yr. old amateur!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That looks exactly like the entertainment center in our family room...we painted it a darker grey, but the handles are the same. I need to do the kitchen cabinets, but they were handbuilt by a dear friend of the family and I don't want to do anything that will mar is beautiful workshmanshi....just not that in fashion anymore. May just sand the varnish finish completely and then paint them a very light yellow and put on different hardware. I've seen some pictures of what I want---just don't know how to get there.



kiwifrau said:


> I also took the doors off, replaced the handles with new modern ones. Yikes they were more expensive than the paint.
> When you go to your paint store, take a door or drawer with you and explain to the salesperson exactly what you want to do. You must buy the best paint/stain otherwise you will have to sand again and redo.
> By taking the door with you the salesperson will be able to see if its solid wood or vinyl or whatever. This way they will give you your best option to use. I sanded the door fronts, didn't really bother with the insides. Put one coat on one side only and then left them for 12 hours or overnight at least, then sanded them with a really fine sand paper and gave them a second coat. Did the same with the vanity sides and between where the door hang or the drawers slide in. This took 4 or 5 days, believe me I took my time. I honestly believe by taking my time it worked out really well.
> Here's a photo of the finished vanity. Not bad for a 71 year old amateur, ha!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So much exposure has been given to ALS and the ice bucket challenge and that's a great cause as is breast cancer and so many other diseases. The NIH fund has been cut sharply and research isn't being funded like it once was. Pharmaceuticals are now paying for their own research so that of course goes toward the cost of the drug with it comes out. I pray for your daughter, you and everyone who has been touched by diseases where the treatment isn't as far a long as we'd like it to be.



kiwifrau said:


> Yes I hope so too, even emailed this to her, wouldn't normally as wasn't sure how she would react. But knowledge is also very powerful as long as its correct.
> She has also heard that the Israeli scientist's are further ahead than the Canadians with their researching for a cure. Just hope they find a cure for all those suffering from cancer. Miracles do happen! Would also like to see cures for other illnesses.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just a quick catch up tonight as I ended up working 11 hours today and my head hurt for most of the day. I saw a doctor about 10 days ago regarding how sick I was in February/March/April. I went in for x-rays after work today and found out so far that I have a crooked septum. I have to find out any other information from the specialist. I have one more test that I need to get done and then see what the doctor can do for me. I thought I was going to get sick again today, but was blessed to making it through the day. I did get some knitting done while waiting to get the x-ray. I arrived just 10 minutes before the end of their day and they were so polite to me and fit me.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looks great, did you use melamine paint?


Ha! Great question because I now remember that I - * 1st used a primer. Very important as this covers all the pores etc.*

Primer is made by:
Zinsser & Co., Inc.,
173 Belmont Drive,
Somerset, NJ 08875

www.zinsser.com

On the can it says "Primer-Sealer Stain Killer.
Then in large letters "B-I-N"

I believe its a Shellac Base, sorry the primer has dribbled down the side of the can and can't read it correctly.

I bought the 946ml size and it does say Product No. 0094

The above I believe is what gives it a professional finish.

*********************************************

2nd can is C.I.L. 
Smart 3
Furniture and Cabinet Melamine Finish. 
Which you then have tinted to the color of your choice.

So in answer to your question, "Yes" it is a Melamine Paint.
825ml the can is purple and white/gold etc. Main color purple.

Hope this helps you and others.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> That looks exactly like the entertainment center in our family room...we painted it a darker grey, but the handles are the same. I need to do the kitchen cabinets, but they were handbuilt by a dear friend of the family and I don't want to do anything that will mar is beautiful workshmanshi....just not that in fashion anymore. May just sand the varnish finish completely and then paint them a very light yellow and put on different hardware. I've seen some pictures of what I want---just don't know how to get there.


My late husband was a "Master Cabinetmaker" in English. Learnt his trade in Germany, he had a furniture manufacturing company forever, lol! 
We even had a factory in Germany where he made coffins. We always laughed when we told people, was a way of making people feel comfortable after they had asked what did you do in Germany.
Understand what you mean by your friends quality of cabinetry. Not many good tradespeople around anymore. Most done with machines and Robot's. Nothing wrong with that either but when one has a mastercraftman's piece it's very hard to think of changing or modifying.

Perhaps you don't need to make any changes to the cabinets, try adding a different countertop, back splash, basin & faucet. You would be surprised by doing this you will see the cabinets 'pop' once more.
Even leaving one piece as an original and paint or stain the others. So many different ways of mixing old with new.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We just got home a little while ago. We have to bring the camper & boat home so went up & brought the boat this trip. Caught a nice bunch of northern pike, will keep us eating most of the week. We love fish.
> We will go back later this week & get the camper, sad summer is over.


I'm so envious fresh fish. Enjoy!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Going now to get Gage to bed for school tomorrow. Wish me luck.

If he actually goes to sleep at a decent hour then I will check in later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

A lot depends on what the surface is currently for the cabinet prep. Most of the time yo can lightly sand them first, clean them with a degreaser, then when dry prime & paint away. 


Kansas g-ma said:


> Yeah, I had already figured that part-- I'm more interested in surface prep. There isn't much there but do think I need some prep, just not sure what.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

I am going to read backwards to catch up. 
Made it through the oral surgery. Just following the orders and being waiting on by Sarah and DH. So now to read backwards and see what all you interesting people are doing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Then you definitely need to lightly sand them then wash. Sanding will give the paint something to grip onto. Also recommend you use a latex semigloss paint for easy cleanup. But you can also knock yourself out and use an enamel. Kiwifrau is definitely much ore of an expert on cabinetry.



Kansas g-ma said:


> They have the remains of a very poor varnish finish, mostly no shine, etc. I am NOT planning to do the insides, just outside in effort to brighten kitchen.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

that looks wonderful Kiwifrau.....you did a wonderful job. And you are so right; take your time and let it dry well between coats.



kiwifrau said:


> I also took the doors off, replaced the handles with new modern ones. Yikes they were more expensive than the paint.
> When you go to your paint store, take a door or drawer with you and explain to the salesperson exactly what you want to do. You must buy the best paint/stain otherwise you will have to sand again and redo.
> By taking the door with you the salesperson will be able to see if its solid wood or vinyl or whatever. This way they will give you your best option to use. I sanded the door fronts, didn't really bother with the insides. Put one coat on one side only and then left them for 12 hours or overnight at least, then sanded them with a really fine sand paper and gave them a second coat. Did the same with the vanity sides and between where the door hang or the drawers slide in. This took 4 or 5 days, believe me I took my time. I honestly believe by taking my time it worked out really well.
> Here's a photo of the finished vanity. Not bad for a 71 year old amateur, ha!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

that looks wonderful Kiwifrau.....you did a wonderful job. And you are so right; take your time and let it dry well abeteen coats.



kiwifrau said:


> I also took the doors off, replaced the handles with new modern ones. Yikes they were more expensive than the paint.
> When you go to your paint store, take a door or drawer with you and explain to the salesperson exactly what you want to do. You must buy the best paint/stain otherwise you will have to sand again and redo.
> By taking the door with you the salesperson will be able to see if its solid wood or vinyl or whatever. This way they will give you your best option to use. I sanded the door fronts, didn't really bother with the insides. Put one coat on one side only and then left them for 12 hours or overnight at least, then sanded them with a really fine sand paper and gave them a second coat. Did the same with the vanity sides and between where the door hang or the drawers slide in. This took 4 or 5 days, believe me I took my time. I honestly believe by taking my time it worked out really well.
> Here's a photo of the finished vanity. Not bad for a 71 year old amateur, ha!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> A lot depends on what the surface is currently for the cabinet prep. Most of the time yo can lightly sand them first, clean them with a degreaser, then when dry paint away.


I suspect I need to use a degreaser first, and maybe also third! I have a student down the street who has done very nice work for me on a couple minor remodeling jobs and I'll get him to look at them. There are not a lot of cabinets, not particularly good stuff but in decent shape. I just don't want to spend $$ to put in new cabinets.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry about the headache. Having a deviated septum can definitely cause headaches; my sister went through that and finally had a nose job to fix it. I hope they will pinpoint the problem for sure and find a fix for you. Will be keeping you in my prayers.


pacer said:


> Just a quick catch up tonight as I ended up working 11 hours today and my head hurt for most of the day. I saw a doctor about 10 days ago regarding how sick I was in February/March/April. I went in for x-rays after work today and found out so far that I have a crooked septum. I have to find out any other information from the specialist. I have one more test that I need to get done and then see what the doctor can do for me. I thought I was going to get sick again today, but was blessed to making it through the day. I did get some knitting done while waiting to get the x-ray. I arrived just 10 minutes before the end of their day and they were so polite to me and fit me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everybody, today was the first day of school at his new school. He was quite calm until the bell rang. Then he ran back to me and hugged me crying-I don't wanna go to school here. Poor kiddo, the 2 of us in tears. When I got him from school this afternoon the teacher said he did really well. :thumbup: We went out for supper after school and had a little trip to the local toy store, Jesters!
> 
> I have some stuff entered in the Arthur fall fair this weekend. Will let you know how I did when I get my stuff back.
> 
> Gotta go back and catch up.


It's so hard when they don't know anyone, hopefully he made some friends today though. Reminds me of Sea Monkeys that we had as kids. 
Hoping for Blue ribbons all over the place for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I also took the doors off, replaced the handles with new modern ones. Yikes they were more expensive than the paint.
> When you go to your paint store, take a door or drawer with you and explain to the salesperson exactly what you want to do. You must buy the best paint/stain otherwise you will have to sand again and redo.
> By taking the door with you the salesperson will be able to see if its solid wood or vinyl or whatever. This way they will give you your best option to use. I sanded the door fronts, didn't really bother with the insides. Put one coat on one side only and then left them for 12 hours or overnight at least, then sanded them with a really fine sand paper and gave them a second coat. Did the same with the vanity sides and between where the door hang or the drawers slide in. This took 4 or 5 days, believe me I took my time. I honestly believe by taking my time it worked out really well.
> Here's a photo of the finished vanity. Not bad for a 71 year old amateur, ha!


Not bad at all!!! That is fantastic, I would never have known that you'd done it yourself. 
:thumbup: :thumbup: 
I painted my cabinets, degreased, sanded, and painted with paint that had the primer in it, definitely use a primer by itself first, mine came out in a kind of French Country look which, while I like it, it wasn't what I was trying for.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes I hope so too, even emailed this to her, wouldn't normally as wasn't sure how she would react. But knowledge is also very powerful as long as its correct.
> She has also heard that the Israeli scientist's are further ahead than the Canadians with their researching for a cure. Just hope they find a cure for all those suffering from cancer. Miracles do happen! Would also like to see cures for other illnesses.


 :thumbup: It would be fabulous if they have a cure soon, there are too many illnesses that still need cures. Hopes and prayers for your daughter to have a miracle.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Went to Dr Sha, he gave me cortisone shot and said this time I need to go to physical therapy. I'll see him in two months. If this doesn't work surgery. Shoulder feels better after shot. The pain kept waking me last night.
> Maya and I walked forty minutes this morning.


Sure hope that the PT does the job in conjunction with the shot, would be much better than surgery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just a quick catch up tonight as I ended up working 11 hours today and my head hurt for most of the day. I saw a doctor about 10 days ago regarding how sick I was in February/March/April. I went in for x-rays after work today and found out so far that I have a crooked septum. I have to find out any other information from the specialist. I have one more test that I need to get done and then see what the doctor can do for me. I thought I was going to get sick again today, but was blessed to making it through the day. I did get some knitting done while waiting to get the x-ray. I arrived just 10 minutes before the end of their day and they were so polite to me and fit me.


Glad that you were able to get through the day, I would imagine that a crooked or deviated septum could cause headaches and much more since it affects how much oxygen you get breathing. Hoping that it will be a fairly easy, painless fix. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> I am going to read backwards to catch up.
> Made it through the oral surgery. Just following the orders and being waiting on by Sarah and DH. So now to read backwards and see what all you interesting people are doing.


So glad that the oral surgery went well and that you are being properly taken care of. 
Hugs


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

For all the cancer survivors and cancer fighters, RING THAT BELL and know we are all there for you.
Dawn, lots of prayers for the interview and job hunt for you both. 
Gwen, working as a designer first thing I tell my clients, you have to pay for it , live in it and it is yours. But one thing I agree the dark will show scrapes and dirt. A rule of thumb but all rules have been broken by me and others for sure. In kitchens dark floors lighter cabinets, light floors darker cabinets and combine the colors and so different things.i love painting cabinets and furniture. Just finished two bathroom vanities and now onto two rooms.
Gagesmom cried all the time when I dropped my boys off, got harder with each grade. The first hear of college for both was the toughest, real check things were changing.
Glad the squares are done. June, love the pictures. Now to try and sleep.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Two fellows that I went to school with started a cabinet making business about 35 yrs ago. We & many in our community bought cupboards from them when we built our house, they are all solid oak & while that is no longer the fashion, I would never think of painting them. I wash them each fall with Murphys oil soap & the last few years have rubbed them with lemon oil after cleaning. I thnk they still look great but would like to put a new backsplash but don't know what to use. My countertop is still in excellent condition & is the arborite that was used 30 yrs ago. I like the look of the new granite that is used now but cannot justify changing something that is still in such good condition.



kiwifrau said:


> My late husband was a "Master Cabinetmaker" in English. Learnt his trade in Germany, he had a furniture manufacturing company forever, lol!
> We even had a factory in Germany where he made coffins. We always laughed when we told people, was a way of making people feel comfortable after they had asked what did you do in Germany.
> Understand what you mean by your friends quality of cabinetry. Not many good tradespeople around anymore. Most done with machines and Robot's. Nothing wrong with that either but when one has a mastercraftman's piece it's very hard to think of changing or modifying.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Desert Joy, hope the physio & cortisone fixes your shoulder so you isn't need surgery.

Pacer, good luck getting the headache problem fixed, so frustrating when you can't get relief.

Spider, glad your oral surgery went well.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Ditto.....


Can you post pictures Joy so that all can see the love and share in it before or during the KAP. Marlark


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Aran, your sweater back is gorgeous. Your kitties are all so beautiful. All have unique markings. I really l fell is love with the yellow one.
Sorlenna, The shawls are, as always, just exquisite. I love the patterns and color choices. I have downloaded the Charlotte the Fourth.
Josephine, beautiful pictures. I am traveling through them.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Good evening to all: I am about to turn in having not eaten an evening meal again. I came home exhausted from the sr. ctr. We are looking forward to our outing to Bubba Gumps on Fri. Please know that all who are suffering and all undergoing life challenging experiences are in my conversations with God. Loving all of you and my ability to share with you is a high point. I have much work to do and really need to discard many things that clutter my house. I still am dealing with those bugs although the gnats are mostly gone. This year seems to be dominated by them due to the extreme lack of moisture I guess. I hope I can get the
SKYPE up and going before the end of the month. I sure wish
I could join all at the Kap. It was such fun finally seeing your adventures last year as you posted them.. How many are scheduled to come this year and won't it be nice for those who are far to the south to have the Downunder Kap. Gwen:
We all appreciate how much energy, planning and organization you have done for those of us attending. I wish that I had
someone who could facillitate me to travel there, but even
getting to the doctor is somewhat of a challenge and the
airport always was a challenge for me. Most of my travel these days is by bus that is equipt with a lift or ramp as
I am unable to walk any distance. I so want to steam my hardwood floors clean. I am thinking of getting one of those sharks after I buy a microwave and convection oven as my LED's are burned out and I can never tell what temp or time that I have set. My main stove is 30-40 years old, but only has one good burner and the oven, but the timer and all the dials are gone cracked or broken and I can't get up every little while to check on what I have cooking. Envy all of those whose efforts are toward redecorating their 
houses. I would love some new curtains as I never finished
redecorating after that last remodel. Enough woe is me I am grateful for my friends and those who do assist me when they 
can. <Marlark


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, I am caught up.
Dawn, you will be in my prayers tonight that this job will be open for you and that David will find a job in which he is happy and included in the inevitable clicques.
Kiwi, your cabinet looks professionally done. You can be proud of that. Read the article and I pray for a cure to come out soon enough for your precious daughter.
Mel, I feel so bad for Gage, and will be praying for friends to come quickly to his rescue.
Haven't gotten much accomplished today. I want to be knitting on socks and Allyson has me making dishcloths for the flea market she is going to have a booth at. How much should be charged for one dishcloth...$2.50 or $300.
Have to run now and get in some reading of a book Sis bought for me. It is by Max Lucado and called The Story. Read a little each night before turning in.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Sandi, knew I was forgetting something. Sammi Jo returning may be a sign. I am so glad she came home before you left. Give Alan my love. Prayers never cease on his behalf.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just finsihed another Irish Coffe- my beginning to the TP got me onto them, have had a few this week! But have now used up the cream that works well so no more until I spend the money on the more expensive stuff.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> How much should be charged for one dishcloth...$2.50 or $300.
> Have to run now and get in some reading of a book Sis bought for me. It is by Max Lucado and called The Story. Read a little each night before turning in.


No idea how much to charge- but that does seem rather a large range- $300 might be just a little too much    
HAven't read one for a while now but MAx Lucado is a good read (unfortunately I am inclined to rmeber the sotories but not the message behind them).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> that looks wonderful Kiwifrau.....you did a wonderful job. And you are so right; take your time and let it dry well abeteen coats.


How wonderful- a Gwenie from Gwenie again!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I also took the doors off, replaced the handles with new modern ones. Yikes they were more expensive than the paint.
> When you go to your paint store, take a door or drawer with you and explain to the salesperson exactly what you want to do. You must buy the best paint/stain otherwise you will have to sand again and redo.
> By taking the door with you the salesperson will be able to see if its solid wood or vinyl or whatever. This way they will give you your best option to use. I sanded the door fronts, didn't really bother with the insides. Put one coat on one side only and then left them for 12 hours or overnight at least, then sanded them with a really fine sand paper and gave them a second coat. Did the same with the vanity sides and between where the door hang or the drawers slide in. This took 4 or 5 days, believe me I took my time. I honestly believe by taking my time it worked out really well.
> Here's a photo of the finished vanity. Not bad for a 71 year old amateur, ha!


From these miles awauy it looks brilliant for a 71 year old amateur.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Kiwifrau, (spellcheck insists you are kiwifruit!) your painting project looks so professional and the colours are really effective. Good wishes for your daughter too.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Spider, glad your oral surgery is over and am sending wishes for pain free recovery.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Of course I will have your DD Paula in my prayers. Will pray that this "thing" is nothing to be concerned about and that she be comforted and at peace during this aspiration and healing.


Ditto....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I saw your comment, Mary. I'm so glad you had time to check her blog. It's a shame she didn't have the picture of the egret bareback riding so she could turn it in for the calendar. I'm sure it would have won a spot on the 2016 publication!
> And for those who haven't had time to check her blog today, here's that picture and some others she posted.
> Junek


Stunning photos, as always :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> I have been added to the list of those having teeth pulled. I have had an iffy tooth for a couple of years that my dentist warned me could not be saved. I lost a filling and went in and had the choice of pull now or pull later. I chose now. I have done well with it-no problems except remembering not to chew on that side for awhile.
> 
> I start radiation tomorrow. It'll be five per week for seven weeks. It is a forty minute drive each way so I'll be able to get some knitting in.


I hope your treatment goes really well without too many side effects.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

good for you getting through that....I'm headed into the dentist today to get prepped for a redo on 2 maybe three old crowns. Next will come the endodondist for a root canal on a different tooth and then to the periodontist for root planing so I know your pain. Hope I come through it as well....hope you had a good rest of the day and are still doing okay.

]I am going to read backwards to catch up. 
Made it through the oral surgery. Just following the orders and being waiting on by Sarah and DH. So now to read backwards and see what all you interesting people are doing.[/quote]


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I sent Charlotte's husband a photo of the shawl, and he wrote back to say she would love it--I am so glad he approves. He also said he is glad we are thinking of her (of course, we will never forget her). Just wanted to pass that along.


So glad you got hold of him and he knows and approves, which of course he would. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I went to Lowes thinking I knew exactly what colors I wanted and came out with totally different floor color(s) AND paint to redo my kitchen cabinets! The base color for the floor is a medium sand but will have color flecks added in brown and black tones. The cabinets will be a deep teal on the bottom and a salsa/terracotte color for the top. I'm also going to be re-surfacing the countertop in a haystack color. You will see pictures when it is complete. I'm sure trying to imagine it is coming up with some raised eyebrows....LOL. Lordy, what did Sydney get me into!!!! LOL


Cant wait to see the finished kitchen. Sound fabulous. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

machriste said:


> So maybe when Jack doesn't drink his Boost as he should, I can say, "Alan drinks his Boost like a good patient."
> 
> Exactly :thumbup: :thumbup: He needs to be a good boy and have his boost so he can get strong.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I also took the doors off, replaced the handles with new modern ones. Yikes they were more expensive than the paint.
> When you go to your paint store, take a door or drawer with you and explain to the salesperson exactly what you want to do. You must buy the best paint/stain otherwise you will have to sand again and redo.
> By taking the door with you the salesperson will be able to see if its solid wood or vinyl or whatever. This way they will give you your best option to use. I sanded the door fronts, didn't really bother with the insides. Put one coat on one side only and then left them for 12 hours or overnight at least, then sanded them with a really fine sand paper and gave them a second coat. Did the same with the vanity sides and between where the door hang or the drawers slide in. This took 4 or 5 days, believe me I took my time. I honestly believe by taking my time it worked out really well.
> Here's a photo of the finished vanity. Not bad for a 71 year old amateur, ha!


That looks very professional! Good on you!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just a quick catch up tonight as I ended up working 11 hours today and my head hurt for most of the day. I saw a doctor about 10 days ago regarding how sick I was in February/March/April. I went in for x-rays after work today and found out so far that I have a crooked septum. I have to find out any other information from the specialist. I have one more test that I need to get done and then see what the doctor can do for me. I thought I was going to get sick again today, but was blessed to making it through the day. I did get some knitting done while waiting to get the x-ray. I arrived just 10 minutes before the end of their day and they were so polite to me and fit me.


I hope the Dr can operate on your deviated septum soon. My son had that done many years ago and it sure did make a difference!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> LOL I don't know how that will work with Jack.... Alan would probably boycott the Boost just to be ornery!!! I'm much better off just mentioning that Margaret "asked how he was doing" !!! Pretty funny huh??? I was wondering about making it into a shake in the blender with ice and a little milk..... whipped cream and a cherry on top and he might think it is a treat!!! Glad you had a nice day - I am still dirty and sweaty from working in the yard - need to get my shower, but I was hoping that I would get one more burst of energy before I got cleaned up!!!


Is in Ensure that he is having? I used to have Ensure in the powdered form in large tin. Mixed with milk and chocolate topping. Yummo


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

page 48... bedtime again.

Is Julie ok? Havent seen her post for a couple of days.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> page 48... bedtime again.
> 
> Is Julie ok? Havent seen her post for a couple of days.


Good morning wondering the same thing?
Hope she is ok? She has so much going on, I love that she still can knit and be creative. That will help her through all the awful stress.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Spider said:


> I am going to read backwards to catch up.
> Made it through the oral surgery. Just following the orders and being waiting on by Sarah and DH. So now to read backwards and see what all you interesting people are doing.


Glad its done and your being waited on. Rest and recover! hugs


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:



> good for you getting through that....I'm headed into the dentist today to get prepped for a redo on 2 maybe three old crowns. Next will come the endodondist for a root canal on a different tooth and then to the periodontist for root planing so I know your pain. Hope I come through it as well....hope you had a good rest of the day and are still doing okay.
> 
> Prayers for all your dental work to go smoothly and painlessly!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

marlark said:


> Can you post pictures Joy so that all can see the love and share in it before or during the KAP. Marlark


Marge, I don't have the means or the knowledge to share photos but they will be posted during and after the KAP so that everyone will be able to see and share in the completed projects.

Thank you all for your interest in them.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks. I'm going to ask to be totally numbed; I'm not feeling very brave today.



Pup lover said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > good for you getting through that....I'm headed into the dentist today to get prepped for a redo on 2 maybe three old crowns. Next will come the endodondist for a root canal on a different tooth and then to the periodontist for root planing so I know your pain. Hope I come through it as well....hope you had a good rest of the day and are still doing okay.
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

kiwifrau wrote:
I do hope this is true...
Just finished reading this on Baba Mail.

http://www.ba-bamail.com/Content.aspx?emailid=11897&memberid=749623

As my daughter was diagnosed in July with Stage 4B cancer and has been given 2 - 3 years to live, I'm just hoping this is a beginning for a cure to this horrific disease.



jknappva said:


> Regardless of where this research leads, I will keep your daughter in my prayers!
> Junek


~~~WOW...wouldn't that be a FANTABULOUS break-through!! :thumbup: I add my prayers to June's for your daughter...and for you and the family.Much comforting and strengthening energies to you.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover wrote:

My interview went well I believe. I'm actually trying really hard not to get my hopes up too high so that if I don't get it I won't be so upset? It pays relatively the same as what I am making now, she said she might be able to get a bit more to help cover gas, its in a town 15 miles away. It does have insurance, and has lots of responsibility and lots of different aspects to the job but that just keeps it from being boring. I much prefer being busy than not. She said I should hear from her tomorrow or the next day at the latest she hoped. So keeping my fingers crossed and will let you know as soon as I do! Thank you all so much!



darowil said:


> Sounds encouraging- but like you said better not to get to hopeful.


~~~Keeping all fingers, toes, & heart crossed for you! You have been on this hunt for quite some time. It's time for something to come through. :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Spider I am so proud of you for getting through your oral surgery. Big hugs to you. Been through that in the last year or so. (((hugs)))

Betty, I have sold dishcloths 3 for $5

I am sorry to cut it short, just had the property manager here. Jackass!!!!!!!!!! Just need to go for a bit and calm down, check in later on.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you ever tried roasting beets? Every time I boil them. End up with a big mess all over the stove. A couple of years ago I ran across a recipe for a roasted beet salad, I liked it but of course the picky DH didn't BUT, now I always roast the beets & no mess, just do them like baked potatoes, the skins slide right off just like the boiled ones.
> Sorry you lost you " me" time to knit, isn't that always the way
> 
> ~~~ditto on the roasted beets....love 'em that way!
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> page 48... bedtime again.
> 
> Is Julie ok? Havent seen her post for a couple of days.


I think she is just having internet/computer issues, having a hard time getting online last time I talked to her. Hopefully she'll be able to get her computer to comply again soon. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Off I go for now. Gage is in my room on his Ipod and I need some cuddle time with my boy.
> 
> Check in later on.


~~~I'll bet he needs some cuddle time with you, too! A new school and all new kids is rough...but kids are resilient....and Gage is a great kid. He'll do fine in a day or so.... :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just a quick catch up tonight as I ended up working 11 hours today and my head hurt for most of the day. I saw a doctor about 10 days ago regarding how sick I was in February/March/April. I went in for x-rays after work today and found out so far that I have a crooked septum. I have to find out any other information from the specialist. I have one more test that I need to get done and then see what the doctor can do for me. I thought I was going to get sick again today, but was blessed to making it through the day. I did get some knitting done while waiting to get the x-ray. I arrived just 10 minutes before the end of their day and they were so polite to me and fit me.


~~~Is this a new problem, or has it been a long-standing issue that is getting worse? I sure hope the doc can fix you up easily! You are on the list!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> page 48... bedtime again.
> 
> Is Julie ok? Havent seen her post for a couple of days.


Cathy, I have been a bit down in the dumps- and had been having such struggles with the computer- Malwarebytes seems to be working, though. I have also just been busy sorting through various things getting ready for my trip- only just over three weeks now. Sad that we won't be able to meet you- even though Margaret will see you- I think it has been whittled down to three Tea Party people- I am just going to have my shower and start my day- seldom seem to stay in bed longer than 6 hours. 
Do hope things with DD are working out- you've not mentioned Serena directly for a while- beautiful as ever?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Rookie good luck and prayers as you go through all the dental work. Glad you are able to get it done.

Melody from your comment about the property manager it sounds like things aren't going as well as it should with the mold issue.

*To those wanting to Skype during KAP* on Skype I am listed as Gwen Settle. If you want to add me to your contact list feel free to put in a request BUT let me know via a pm you are doing it and what name I should look for and who you are here otherwise I will delete or block the request. I already have a few folks from here and you should know who you are. Just have to be protective.  I will try to do a group share/conference call again like I did last year. I will set it up for Friday, Oct 3rd ONLY during the sit and knit from 2-7 pm EST and again after we return from dinner which I guessing will be around 9:30 p.m. maybe

ALSO any of you attending the KAP might want to bring your laptop if you have one so we can have others that folks can connect with. Just an idea.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, today is a very strange one. I am still babysitting, but today only have Katie (age 11), because Lili has gone to day-care for her first full day. Katie is reading in her room and it is SO quiet! I will still have Lili on Tues. and Thurs. all day - she will go to day-care the other days. Tomorrow (Thurs.) will be Katie's first day of school (6th grade). She will be going to middle school, so a new building and a new routine for her. 
The other 3 grandkids go to a different school district and they start today. Jake (6th grade) turns 12 today - he is not happy to have to go on his birthday, but he'll survive. We'll have a party next Sunday. The other 2 are 7th grade (Gabe) and 8th grade (Abby). The 2 older boys both started college last week. When did they grow up so much?? 
Katie just emerged from her room, so I told her to do the first chore her Mom left for her. We've already checked her school supplies to make sure she has everything for her classes tomorrow. Think I might knit for awhile!
Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Betty, at the Blueberry festival I saw dishcloths for sale $3 each or 4/$10 at several different tables. I think $300 might be a bit much, Lol

Rookie, good luck with the dentist, what is root planning? For an implant?
Doesn't sound like much fun.
tNS, got to love spellcheck, at least Kiwifrau will recognize herself now if it says Kiwifruit. :roll:

School started here yesterday, GS started grade 1 & seems pretty excited about it, hope that keeps up. He is pretty disgusted that he won't be able to combine with grandpa whenever he wants. He spent a day swathing last week.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks. I'm going to ask to be totally numbed; I'm not feeling very brave today.


Good luck, as I have said none of the surgeries bother me I have had , but there is something about seeing the dentist so it was nice to be knocked out. I have root canals and and crowns and they went fine just took to long for me to be sitting in the chair. They keep telling me to slide up. But will keep you in my thoughts for sure.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, at the Blueberry festival I saw dishcloths for sale $3 each or 4/$10 at several different tables. I think $300 might be a bit much, Lol
> 
> Rookie, good luck with the dentist, what is root planning? For an implant?
> Doesn't sound like much fun.
> tNS, got to love spellcheck, at least Kiwifrau will recognize herself now if it says Kiwifruit. :roll:


I would say three dollars each is fair. I have seen them go for five each and sell. But if you want to get rid of them, make it three. My mom pays her neighbor five each. I will do it for free for her, but I am a slow dishcloth knitter.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Off to Loma Linda Dental School. I think they are going to put in post for tooth they will crown. Not going to think about it. 
Slept well, shoulder better.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good luck, as I have said none of the surgeries bother me I have had , but there is something about seeing the dentist so it was nice to be knocked out. I have root canals and and crowns and they went fine just took to long for me to be sitting in the chair. They keep telling me to slide up. But will keep you in my thoughts for sure.


And I am the opposite, with my history of dental work--I would go there without a whimper, but the thought of having other surgery makes me quiver. I suppose it is all in our experiences.

I'd also vote for the $3 for the cloths.

Knitting on the written version of Tabitha's Tree--so far so good, but I am only on row 16 as of now.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Root planing is a deep root cleaning where the periodontist slices the gums back and then cleans the roots and any diseased gum tissue and then stitches the gums back together and to the teeth.

Today's work was to redo an old filling and to fill two other cavities. An hour and a half in the chair---I'm still numb and she says I will be for another hour or so...she did it up good. Nothing hurts except my jaw from being open and my neck from being arched (and my tensing it, I'm sure).

Time to get a little nap in before I start dinner and then go get DGS from kindergarten---he's loving it.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, at the Blueberry festival I saw dishcloths for sale $3 each or 4/$10 at several different tables. I think $300 might be a bit much, Lol
> 
> Rookie, good luck with the dentist, what is root planning? For an implant?
> Doesn't sound like much fun.
> ...


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Root planing is a deep root cleaning where the periodontist slices the gums back and then cleans the roots and any diseased gum tissue and then stitches the gums back together and to the teeth.
> 
> Today's work was to redo an old filling and to fill two other cavities. An hour and a half in the chair---I'm still numb and she says I will be for another hour or so...she did it up good. Nothing hurts except my jaw from being open and my neck from being arched (and my tensing it, I'm sure).
> 
> Time to get a little nap in before I start dinner and then go get DGS from kindergarten---he's loving it.


That is wonderful, step one done.
Kindergarten is a wonderful time of life. He will have lots of stories .


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Mary, I pray that ole headache has gone.
Spider, glad you are through with your dental work and hopefully feeling better.
Jeannette, I will be thinking of you as you go through all the procedures. I just finished mine and it is a good feeling to have it over and to have your teeth in good shape.
I so want to work on Sister's socks. I will one day a week but the rest of the time have to push on these cloths. Think I will go with the $3.00 to start with. Hopefully I will get a little LYS money.
I have lost this post once so best send it while I can. No a lot of news this way.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Desert Joy, just saw where you were headed to the dentist too. You are in my heart. Can't do without our eyes and teeth.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks. I'm going to ask to be totally numbed; I'm not feeling very brave today.


I'm thinking of you and wishing you MORE than total numbing!! There's not much I hate more than going to the dentist, although usually the anticipation is much more than the reality, I used to say I'd rather have a baby than go to the dentist. (At my age, I don't say that much anymore.) Hope it all goes as well as it can for you, Rookie and that recovery is quick.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from my last evening in France. Have had a lovely time with the family. I was explaining to Gs1 that knitting was spelt with a silent k, so now he insists that my name is to, he is now going to call me Knanna with a not so silent k!
am off to bed now as it will be a long day tomorrow and I have a Friday morning dentist appointment to look forward to. Night night and I will catch up with you all when I am back in the UK.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Update on my daughter, *Paula* and the biopsy today.

The suspicious area has been aspirated and biopsied; but they discovered another questionable area behind the first which appears to be fibro-cystic in nature. The report on the first area should be back by Tuesday; if it is benign, they will cancel her next appointment for Tuesday afternoon and recheck the second area in 6 months. If it is not, they will biopsy the second then.

I knew she had been fearful and was so relieved because she could not stop telling me every step and detail. It wasn't helped by the fact that she had been released from the unit and had headed home when they called her back because they'd found the second area.

Thank you for your prayers; she was much lifted up by them and all of you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay Bonnie...what is swathing? If it is something to do with farming I didn't grow up on a farm and haven't a clue.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, at the Blueberry festival I saw dishcloths for sale $3 each or 4/$10 at several different tables. I think $300 might be a bit much, Lol
> 
> Rookie, good luck with the dentist, what is root planning? For an implant?
> Doesn't sound like much fun.
> ...


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi all!
I think this is the first time I have been caught up all summer. Glad to hear things are improving for Jack, Daralene's nephew and great nieces and nephew. Also that Alan's surgery is soon.
Thanks to the 3 ladies who step in for "Fuzzy Wuzzy" while he enjoys his much deserved vacation, job well done.
Congratulations Ohio Joy for all your sewing on the afghans, and will be keeping your daughter in my thoughts and prayers.
Love seeing family, vacation, pet and redecorating pictures.
Glad to see Caren back, and to hear the barn, and the Black Pearl are coming along well - waiting to see Pumpkin Chuckin again this year.
Just got the pattern for Charlotte the Fourth, have never done lace knitting from charts but have used charts for crocheting many times - hopefully I will be able to do it, may have to ask for help (probably should try doing it when everyone else is going to after the first of the year).
Prayers for those in need and hugs for all.
Sherry


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I am hoping the written version will be available.....keeping my fingers crossed all goes well.


Sorlenna said:


> And I am the opposite, with my history of dental work--I would go there without a whimper, but the thought of having other surgery makes me quiver. I suppose it is all in our experiences.
> 
> I'd also vote for the $3 for the cloths.
> 
> Knitting on the written version of Tabitha's Tree--so far so good, but I am only on row 16 as of now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You know I don't mind the dentist but the description of what the periodontist does made we grimace and feel squeamish. Ewwwww.


RookieRetiree said:


> Root planing is a deep root cleaning where the periodontist slices the gums back and then cleans the roots and any diseased gum tissue and then stitches the gums back together and to the teeth.
> 
> Today's work was to redo an old filling and to fill two other cavities. An hour and a half in the chair---I'm still numb and she says I will be for another hour or so...she did it up good. Nothing hurts except my jaw from being open and my neck from being arched (and my tensing it, I'm sure).
> 
> Time to get a little nap in before I start dinner and then go get DGS from kindergarten---he's loving it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad they are being thorough with Paula Joy. I will keep her still in prayer as she awaits the results. Thinking positive thoughts and sending positive prayers. 


jheiens said:


> Update on my daughter, *Paula* and the biopsy today.
> 
> The suspicious area has been aspirated and biopsied; but they discovered another questionable area behind the first which appears to be fibro-cystic in nature. The report on the first area should be back by Tuesday; if it is benign, they will cancel her next appointment for Tuesday afternoon and recheck the second area in 6 months. If it is not, they will biopsy the second then.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Reading about all the kids starting school. Our school started about 3 weeks ago. Tomorrow I get to take youngest DGS (3rd grade) to his ball practice for his mom DD1 and Friday I will be going to the youngest GS's school for the parent breakfast for 5th graders. (DD1 has a big presentation Fri. and can't get there). It's fun getting to fill in for her.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Update on my daughter, *Paula* and the biopsy today.
> 
> The suspicious area has been aspirated and biopsied; but they discovered another questionable area behind the first which appears to be fibro-cystic in nature. The report on the first area should be back by Tuesday; if it is benign, they will cancel her next appointment for Tuesday afternoon and recheck the second area in 6 months. If it is not, they will biopsy the second then.
> 
> ...


That's great news, Joy, but will continue to keep her and all of you in my prayers.
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Root planing is a deep root cleaning where the periodontist slices the gums back and then cleans the roots and any diseased gum tissue and then stitches the gums back together and to the teeth.
> 
> Today's work was to redo an old filling and to fill two other cavities. An hour and a half in the chair---I'm still numb and she says I will be for another hour or so...she did it up good. Nothing hurts except my jaw from being open and my neck from being arched (and my tensing it, I'm sure).
> 
> Time to get a little nap in before I start dinner and then go get DGS from kindergarten---he's loving it.


That root planing sounds like some kind of torture.
:-(


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Will keep praying all is clear. The waiting is so stressful.


jheiens said:


> Update on my daughter, *Paula* and the biopsy today.
> 
> The suspicious area has been aspirated and biopsied; but they discovered another questionable area behind the first which appears to be fibro-cystic in nature. The report on the first area should be back by Tuesday; if it is benign, they will cancel her next appointment for Tuesday afternoon and recheck the second area in 6 months. If it is not, they will biopsy the second then.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay Bonnie...what is swathing? If it is something to do with farming I didn't grow up on a farm and haven't a clue.


Swathing is cutting the crop & putting it in a row so it dries out, then the combine can pick it up. Some crops we combine standing but others, particularly canola must be cut & left lay to cure before combining.

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=swathing+canola&qpvt=swathing+canola&FORM=VDRE#view=detail&mid=27A7AB508025B9873AEE27A7AB508025B9873AEE


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

The weather channel is saying risk of frost tonight so I picked cucumbers, tomatoes & pumpkins this afternoon, I planted 2 pumpkin seeds & brought up 10 pumpkins, I think there are at least that many more left there but I'm not sure what I wil do with all these, just wanted a Jack-o-lantern for the GKs.
Unless there are alot of tomatoes buried in the foliage, there really are not too many there. Obviously I planted more cherry tomatoes than I planned as there are tons of them.
Has anyone used celeriac? That was one of my experiments for this year& I'm not really sure what to do with it. It's supposed to be good in soups & stews.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Has anyone used celeriac? That was one of my experiments for this year& I'm not really sure what to do with it. It's supposed to be good in soups & stews.


I think that is what my first step-mom talked about that she used by slicing it about 1/4 inch thick and doing a very short sauté in minimal oil/butter, then making a cream soup. She never grew it when I was around so I didn't taste it.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Glad they are being thorough with Paula Joy. I will keep her still in prayer as she awaits the results. Thinking positive thoughts and sending positive prayers.


~~~Joy, wrapping your daughter Paula in loads of easing and hopeful energies. She has the fierceness of the KTP's prayer warriors in her corner. :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew has signed up for his fall art class. He tells me that he is an independent student unless he has a question about clay or needs input on a drawing. 

My head feels a bit better today. Still a bit tired though. Dinner tonight is a bowl of fresh tomatoes. That is my dinner. The guys would not like that for their dinner. 

Take care everyone.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

HI All...have caught up...for the moment. I am unwinding from the weekend. More people showed up for the reunion than at first expected, so I had to adjust menus, etc. Still, was great to see folks. Today has been a beautiful day....lower temps, lower humidity, light breeze off the lake...nice!

In the space of 3 weeks I have become a new Great Aunt twice! The 2 labor experiences were practically opposite. My niece had one of the most rapid deliveries, and my niece-in-law had a very difficult labor that ended in a C-section. BUT, all babies, moms & dads are doing well. 

I'm putting full energies out there for all who are having a rough patch (or worse). Hoping for a turn around of problematic fortunes.

It is hard to believe that summer is over....September is here, school has started

Hoping to see Tami tomorrow at her knitting circle.
{{{Hugs to all}}}


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> HI All...have caught up...for the moment. I am unwinding from the weekend. More people showed up for the reunion than at first expected, so I had to adjust menus, etc. Still, was great to see folks. Today has been a beautiful day....lower temps, lower humidity, light breeze off the lake...nice!
> 
> In the space of 3 weeks I have become a new Great Aunt twice! The 2 labor experiences were practically opposite. My niece had one of the most rapid deliveries, and my niece-in-law had a very difficult labor that ended in a C-section. BUT, all babies, moms & dads are doing well.
> 
> ...


Sept. may be here but our heat and humidity thinks it's the middle of summer. We had record breaking heat yesterday...it was 100 f with a heat index of 107. The hottest it's been all year!
Welcome to all the new family members. Glad everyone is doing well.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew has signed up for his fall art class. He tells me that he is an independent student unless he has a question about clay or needs input on a drawing.
> 
> My head feels a bit better today. Still a bit tired though. Dinner tonight is a bowl of fresh tomatoes. That is my dinner. The guys would not like that for their dinner.
> 
> Take care everyone.


I can't wait to see what Matthew will create in his art classes.
Glad your head is a little better. Has the Dr decided on treatment yet?
Junek


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I got the job!! I am now the secretary/bookkeeper for a grade school!! Im very much looking forward to it i think its going to be lots of fun. Will be very busy I'm sure and frustrating at times but i think I'll be much happier than where i am now. I start they the 22


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

prayers for Paula and all in need.
Glad you have managed to sort out your computer, Julie. Please try to keep your chin up re your problems.
I had a call from the agent on Monday for a viewing at 2 pm today, then this morning they changed it to 4.30, then at 3 15 they called and cancelled. So i am not happy. But that is the way it goes I suppose. What was really annoying was I had a lot of yarn spread out on the settee for two blankets and of course had to gather that up and hide it away. I went and got one bag of it and have shaken it out across the settee and it is staying there . Childish I know, but satisfying. On the good side I went in search of a cardigan missing since Christmas and after rifling through 5 drawers and slamming them shut it was in the 6th one. It must have decided that continuing its game of hide and seek was not a wise option today. I was just tired as i spent yesterday afternoon calming my neighbours mother who turned up in tears at my door saying her daughter was not letting her in. In fact the daughter was out and she had forgotten. Son in law got in from work and took over, The poor woman has Altzheimers and I couldn't send her home as she wasn't sure of her own address. 
Take care all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I got the job!! I am now the secretary/bookkeeper for a grade school!! Im very much looking forward to it i think its going to be lots of fun. Will be very busy I'm sure and frustrating at times but i think I'll be much happier than where i am now. I start they the 22


That is great news, Dawn! So glad for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> prayers for Paula and all in need.
> Glad you have managed to sort out your computer, Julie. Please try to keep your chin up re your problems.
> I had a call from the agent on Monday for a viewing at 2 pm today, then this morning they changed it to 4.30, then at 3 15 they called and cancelled. So i am not happy. But that is the way it goes I suppose. What was really annoying was I had a lot of yarn spread out on the settee for two blankets and of course had to gather that up and hide it away. I went and got one bag of it and have shaken it out across the settee and it is staying there . Childish I know, but satisfying. On the good side I went in search of a cardigan missing since Christmas and after rifling through 5 drawers and slamming them shut it was in the 6th one. It must have decided that continuing its game of hide and seek was not a wise option today. I was just tired as i spent yesterday afternoon calming my neighbours mother who turned up in tears at my door saying her daughter was not letting her in. In fact the daughter was out and she had forgotten. Son in law got in from work and took over, The poor woman has Altzheimers and I couldn't send her home as she wasn't sure of her own address.
> Take care all.


Have you changed your real estate agent yet? I am not at all surprised your drawers were slammed shut! Good on you for looking after your neighbour's mother- it is a real problem when short term recall has gone!
Thank goodness the key board on the laptop is letting me type again! I now own a proper walking stick rather than a hospital issue crutch- and have some chicken thighs done to the Thai green curry recipe I gave on my week- it smells yummy- and my tummy just rumbled- it is lunch time, and I reckon I know what I will be doing in a few minutes time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Update on my daughter, *Paula* and the biopsy today.
> 
> The suspicious area has been aspirated and biopsied; but they discovered another questionable area behind the first which appears to be fibro-cystic in nature. The report on the first area should be back by Tuesday; if it is benign, they will cancel her next appointment for Tuesday afternoon and recheck the second area in 6 months. If it is not, they will biopsy the second then.
> 
> ...


Hoping that the results on Tuesday are great, I can only imagine how stressful this must be.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Reading about all the kids starting school. Our school started about 3 weeks ago. Tomorrow I get to take youngest DGS (3rd grade) to his ball practice for his mom DD1 and Friday I will be going to the youngest GS's school for the parent breakfast for 5th graders. (DD1 has a big presentation Fri. and can't get there). It's fun getting to fill in for her.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Two fellows that I went to school with started a cabinet making business about 35 yrs ago. We & many in our community bought cupboards from them when we built our house, they are all solid oak & while that is no longer the fashion, I would never think of painting them. I wash them each fall with Murphys oil soap & the last few years have rubbed them with lemon oil after cleaning. I thnk they still look great but would like to put a new backsplash but don't know what to use. My countertop is still in excellent condition & is the arborite that was used 30 yrs ago. I like the look of the new granite that is used now but cannot justify changing something that is still in such good condition.


I don't blame you for not painting your solid oak cabinets I wouldn't either. 
The counter top in the bathroom was also is fantastic condition. Probably 24 years old as well. Didn't think it was necessary to change that out either, still looks like new to me. Yes the basin isn't the greatest, but it's clean and useable so won't be changing that. Previous owners did change the faucet, that stays as well.

My motto is.... If I love something and it doesn't need to be changed then why do it!!!

I've only remodelled the Kitchen and other area's in my home as yes they were outdated and being polite, honestly needed to be replaced. Having said that, a friend buys older homes remodels them and rents them out to students. For him to receive a complete kitchen for free was a bonus. To me knowing it was recycled was a bonus.
Yep! Gave him all the appliances, even a water purifier, washer and dryer, everything. To me this is my new home that I've bought after my husbands passing and I wanted it to be "MY" home, hence the changes where needed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That root planing sounds like some kind of torture.
> :-(


For sure. :shock:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew has signed up for his fall art class. He tells me that he is an independent student unless he has a question about clay or needs input on a drawing.
> 
> My head feels a bit better today. Still a bit tired though. Dinner tonight is a bowl of fresh tomatoes. That is my dinner. The guys would not like that for their dinner.
> 
> Take care everyone.


Great that Matthew has his classes, will be so much fun to see what he creates this year, also wonderful that he is an independent student. Go Matthew!! :thumbup: 
Tomatoes sound great, good that the head is feeling some better, hopefully tomorrow you'll feel even better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I got the job!! I am now the secretary/bookkeeper for a grade school!! Im very much looking forward to it i think its going to be lots of fun. Will be very busy I'm sure and frustrating at times but i think I'll be much happier than where i am now. I start they the 22


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: FANTASTIC!!! Congratulations! Hope that it's a great job and you really enjoy it.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

TNS said:


> Kiwifrau, (spellcheck insists you are kiwifruit!) your painting project looks so professional and the colours are really effective. Good wishes for your daughter too.


Had a laugh with the spellcheck insisting I'm a kiwifruit.
Kiwifrau of course I made up, myself being born in NZ hence the Kiwi, married to the most loveable Kraut (German) for over 48 years. Frau being Mrs in English, somehow Kiwifrau just fitted me. Mrs Kiwi or Frau Kiwi.
Thank you for your wishes regarding my daughter. Wonder what nickname I should give her, being that she's of German, (father) Kiwi and Dutch (me) blood lines.
Open to suggestions. Of course she is born here and is a proud Canadian.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Update on my daughter, *Paula* and the biopsy today.
> 
> The suspicious area has been aspirated and biopsied; but they discovered another questionable area behind the first which appears to be fibro-cystic in nature. The report on the first area should be back by Tuesday; if it is benign, they will cancel her next appointment for Tuesday afternoon and recheck the second area in 6 months. If it is not, they will biopsy the second then.
> 
> ...


I do wish your daughters outcome will be positive. Such a horrible disease and so scary for all. Hugs and Prayers coming you way.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Pup lover said:


> I got the job!! I am now the secretary/bookkeeper for a grade school!! Im very much looking forward to it i think its going to be lots of fun. Will be very busy I'm sure and frustrating at times but i think I'll be much happier than where i am now. I start they the 22


Oh my congratulations are beaming your way. Very Happy for you, wonderful when you find a position that you will enjoy. Hectic at times, probably and a little further to travel to and from. Enjoy your new position starting on the 22nd, just know you will love it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You know I don't mind the dentist but the description of what the periodontist does made we grimace and feel squeamish. Ewwwww.


I'm with you on that both dentist and the work described.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I got the job!! I am now the secretary/bookkeeper for a grade school!! Im very much looking forward to it i think its going to be lots of fun. Will be very busy I'm sure and frustrating at times but i think I'll be much happier than where i am now. I start they the 22


How fantastic- you've been looking for a while. But it could well be that you didn't get the others as thisw as coming up for you. Congratulations on getting this one.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Bravo,Dawn. I'm so happy that you will be able to leave a job that you didn't enjoy for something you are excited about. I'm sure the children will keep you hopping.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> prayers for Paula and all in need.
> Glad you have managed to sort out your computer, Julie. Please try to keep your chin up re your problems.
> I had a call from the agent on Monday for a viewing at 2 pm today, then this morning they changed it to 4.30, then at 3 15 they called and cancelled. So i am not happy. But that is the way it goes I suppose. What was really annoying was I had a lot of yarn spread out on the settee for two blankets and of course had to gather that up and hide it away. I went and got one bag of it and have shaken it out across the settee and it is staying there . Childish I know, but satisfying. On the good side I went in search of a cardigan missing since Christmas and after rifling through 5 drawers and slamming them shut it was in the 6th one. It must have decided that continuing its game of hide and seek was not a wise option today. I was just tired as i spent yesterday afternoon calming my neighbours mother who turned up in tears at my door saying her daughter was not letting her in. In fact the daughter was out and she had forgotten. Son in law got in from work and took over, The poor woman has Altzheimers and I couldn't send her home as she wasn't sure of her own address.
> Take care all.


How frustrating and its not the first time that has happened either is it. I seem to remember once that they simply didn't turn up. It's horrid living in ahouse that is on the market as you just can't really live in it easily.
Must be worrying for your neighbours family if she is heading out from home and not knowing where she lives.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Ohio Joy,

Continuing prayers for Paula.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have you changed your real estate agent yet? I am not at all surprised your drawers were slammed shut! Good on you for looking after your neighbour's mother- it is a real problem when short term recall has gone!
> Thank goodness the key board on the laptop is letting me type again! I now own a proper walking stick rather than a hospital issue crutch- and have some chicken thighs done to the Thai green curry recipe I gave on my week- it smells yummy- and my tummy just rumbled- it is lunch time, and I reckon I know what I will be doing in a few minutes time.


Good your keyboard is working again so you can get back on here.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I got the job!! I am now the secretary/bookkeeper for a grade school!! Im very much looking forward to it i think its going to be lots of fun. Will be very busy I'm sure and frustrating at times but i think I'll be much happier than where i am now. I start they the 22


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: CONGRATS!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Congratulations, Dawn, on the new position. I can hardly wait for the faculty and staff to get to know you and your lovely smile!!

Thanks again for all your prayers and concern for Paula. She was not yet here when I was given the first diagnosis of BR CA. As we talked and hugged today, I reminded her of my experience of hearing that very calm and assuring voice when Jose', one of my surgeons, said ''malignant'' and I didn't hear the rest of his words until the voice was silent. She simply said that she had not heard that voice--yet.

Paula is a strong woman but very concerned for her GD and her mother who has never had any one recognize that she has great value just for who she is.

Thanks again and best wishes and prayers for each of your needs.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Dawn, congratulations on new job.
Back from Loma Linda. They only gave me temporary for tooth that had cap fall off and impressions for cap so done in two hours. At one point opened my eyes and five dental students looking down on me.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Dawn, congratulations on new job.
> Back from Loma Linda. They only gave me temporary for tooth that had cap fall off and impressions for cap so done in two hours. At one point opened my eyes and five dental students looking down on me.


When I was having one of my children, the doc asked if OB students could come in--I said, "Sure, why not? I have no dignity left." That got a laugh, but they all thanked me as they were leaving.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think you can use it like any other root vegetable in sauté's, soups, stir fry dishes, etc. I'll bet it would taste good in a roasted root vegetable ratatouille.



Kansas g-ma said:


> I think that is what my first step-mom talked about that she used by slicing it about 1/4 inch thick and doing a very short sauté in minimal oil/butter, then making a cream soup. She never grew it when I was around so I didn't taste it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That is wonderful news!!!! I think you'll love being in the grade school....and fall in love with all the kids. The parents, however, may be another matter. Will you mostly be doing work for the principal?



Pup lover said:


> I got the job!! I am now the secretary/bookkeeper for a grade school!! Im very much looking forward to it i think its going to be lots of fun. Will be very busy I'm sure and frustrating at times but i think I'll be much happier than where i am now. I start they the 22


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Has anyone used celeriac? That was one of my experiments for this year& I'm not really sure what to do with it. It's supposed to be good in soups & stews.


Peel the celeriac, cube and cook in salted water until just tender. It's delicious in a salad with potatoes, onions and apples. Also makes a good cream soup with a chicken stock base. It has a very definite celery taste and a texture, when cooked somewhat like a potato. I had a Hungarian friend who used to cook with it a lot. You can also cook it and mash it with potatoes, cream or milk and butter. It has a lovely flavor.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I got the job!! I am now the secretary/bookkeeper for a grade school!! Im very much looking forward to it i think its going to be lots of fun. Will be very busy I'm sure and frustrating at times but i think I'll be much happier than where i am now. I start they the 22


Congrats! I'm so happy for you. My first career was a music teacher. I usually taught in at least 2 schools and sometimes as many as six. My favorites in the schools were always the school secretaries and the custodians. They always seemed the most human (humane, too) people in the schools. I think the children will be very fortunate to have you there for them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Stopping in to say hi, I have not really caught up have been so busy this lately I do't think I will ever catch up. 

Thought I'd post a few pictures of the progress on the barn. It is getting there; every once in a while I have to remind them I wanted something a bit different.They change is so I am happy about that. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Sending healing energy to those in need and HUGS for everyone. 
good night to all and sweet dreams.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I just know you are going to be loved by the faculty, staff, parents & students. I was a school secretary long before I was a teacher. I know you are going to love it! You are perfect for this! Again, congratulations!


Pup lover said:


> I got the job!! I am now the secretary/bookkeeper for a grade school!! Im very much looking forward to it i think its going to be lots of fun. Will be very busy I'm sure and frustrating at times but i think I'll be much happier than where i am now. I start they the 22


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

machriste said:


> Congrats! I'm so happy for you. My first career was a music teacher. I usually taught in at least 2 schools and sometimes as many as six. My favorites in the schools were always the school secretaries and the custodians. They always seemed the most human (humane, too) people in the schools. I think the children will be very fortunate to have you there for them.


Oh, I would SOOO agree-- I always took care of the secretaries and custodians when we had labs, took plates of treats. They know what goes on, etc. Yes, kids will be fortunate to have you in their lives.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hmmmmmm nicknames I'm not so good at but what about Kiwitulipmaple....that would get all three.


kiwifrau said:


> Had a laugh with the spellcheck insisting I'm a kiwifruit.
> Kiwifrau of course I made up, myself being born in NZ hence the Kiwi, married to the most loveable Kraut (German) for over 48 years. Frau being Mrs in English, somehow Kiwifrau just fitted me. Mrs Kiwi or Frau Kiwi.
> Thank you for your wishes regarding my daughter. Wonder what nickname I should give her, being that she's of German, (father) Kiwi and Dutch (me) blood lines.
> Open to suggestions. Of course she is born here and is a proud Canadian.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Yesterday I had to visit the eye dr. and my eyes were dialated. I was useless the rest of the day and my eyes still feel irritated. I haven't gotten a lot done today either. I did fix chili rellends for dinner using fresh Hatch chilis. They were good but not worth the work. The one Ray got was quite hot. Mine was mild and that is what I like. Tomorrow is another day!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Stopping in to say hi, I have not really caught up have been so busy this lately I do't think I will ever catch up.
> 
> Thought I'd post a few pictures of the progress on the barn. It is getting there; every once in a while I have to remind them I wanted something a bit different.They change is so I am happy about that. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


It's looking fantastic. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Wonderful that they change things for you when you want them too, that helps a lot. 
Rest well, sweet dreams, and hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmmmmm nicknames I'm not so good at but what about Kiwitulipmaple....that would get all three.


  I like that one! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I was camping over the weekend and we returned on Monday. I've caught a light flu-like bug so have been sleeping quite a bit and today is the first day I feel ok. 
Darowil, what a nice opening,I am a coffee fan and the coffee recipes sound delicious!
I'm going to dig in to the edging project on the 2 afghans I got from Joy and see how it goes after I make 2 rounds of crochet around. I keep on having to relearn crochet but I think it might be easier than knitting it. I wish I could make a lovely lace border but I don't thing I'm that talented! 
We are having above normal temps here this week. It's supposed to cool of the beginning next week I have 2 Brugmansia (sp) plants they are tropical and seem to love the heat. They are getting flower buds. They are large, peach colored, and trumpet shaped flowers . When one of the flowers opens I'll see if I can get a picture of it.
I skimmed over last week's tea party and saw the beautiful "Charlotte shawl!!
I need to go back and catch up on this weeks ktp now. Talk later. nittergma


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Peel the celeriac, cube and cook in salted water until just tender. It's delicious in a salad with potatoes, onions and apples. Also makes a good cream soup with a chicken stock base. It has a very definite celery taste and a texture, when cooked somewhat like a potato. I had a Hungarian friend who used to cook with it a lot. You can also cook it and mash it with potatoes, cream or milk and butter. It has a lovely flavor.


Thanks, I'll give that a try. I found a recipe for soup I was thinking of trying too. I grew 6 of them so will be able to try a few things.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Congrats on the new job Dawn, it sounds exciting. 
Caren, Your barn is really coming along I'm sure you're excited about it!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dawn, congrats on the new job. I hope you love it & it goes well.

Martina, sorry you are having such a bad time with your realtor, seems like this has happened several times. I don't blame you for being frustrated.

Nittergma. Sorry you've been unwell. I have tried to grow Brugmansia but didn't get them to bloom, I think our season isn't long enough. I was going to try another but will have to keep it as a houseplant. I grow Angel trumpets every year, they are in the same family & quite beautiful, have you tried them?

For those who don't know Angel trumpets (Datura)
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=datura&qs=AS&form=QBIR&pq=datu&sc=8-4&sp=1&sk=
For those not familiar with Brugmansia
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=brugmansia&qpvt=brugmansia&FORM=IGRE


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Dawn-Congrats on the new job :thumbup: 
Caren-the barn is looking good.
Hugs to all.


Just got home a bit ago and it is going to be a late night, but I am off tomorrow. Probably going to see another lawyer as the one I spoke to last week has never returned any of my calls.


Happy to report Gage says he had a pretty good day today.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Caren, that barn looks so neat-- bet most of on here would love to have a work room like that! 

Mel, glad Gage is settling in and that you are talking to another lawyer. What a mess.

My sympathy to all having teeth problems-- hate going to a dentist. Someone commented about neck pain-- mine has a small pillow they put under my neck because me head doesn't connect with the headrest like it should. This lets me relax a bit more when I realize I am getting tense. And root planning is NO fun. I looked like I'd been beaten up with the black/blue on side of face. 

Hugs to all who need them and prayers for those with health issues. See you tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hmmm....thanks.... a pillow is a great idea--wonder if I take my airplane neck pillow whether they'll let me use it for next week when they work on the left side...just 2 old fillings that need to be redone and a crown that needs to be popped off and redone (maybe a side track to see the endodontist for a root canal) too.



Kansas g-ma said:


> Caren, that barn looks so neat-- bet most of on here would love to have a work room like that!
> 
> Mel, glad Gage is settling in and that you are talking to another lawyer. What a mess.
> 
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pup lover said:


> I got the job!! I am now the secretary/bookkeeper for a grade school!! Im very much looking forward to it i think its going to be lots of fun. Will be very busy I'm sure and frustrating at times but i think I'll be much happier than where i am now. I start they the 22


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Wonderful news on your new job, Puplover. Enjoy!
Caren, your barn is looking promising, hope everything else is going well with you too.
Good to hear that Gage is settling down OK at school. Not so good that the lawyer is so inattentive; good luck with a new one.
Kiwifrau, I can't think of a suitable short nickname for your daughter which includes all of her lineage! And spell check didn't suggest anything tho' still changes you to kiwifruit....
Must get on (off KP) now so best wishes to everyone.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I got the job!! I am now the secretary/bookkeeper for a grade school!! Im very much looking forward to it i think its going to be lots of fun. Will be very busy I'm sure and frustrating at times but i think I'll be much happier than where i am now. I start they the 22


congrats!!!  :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I was camping over the weekend and we returned on Monday. I've caught a light flu-like bug so have been sleeping quite a bit and today is the first day I feel ok.
> Darowil, what a nice opening,I am a coffee fan and the coffee recipes sound delicious!
> I'm going to dig in to the edging project on the 2 afghans I got from Joy and see how it goes after I make 2 rounds of crochet around. I keep on having to relearn crochet but I think it might be easier than knitting it. I wish I could make a lovely lace border but I don't thing I'm that talented!
> We are having above normal temps here this week. It's supposed to cool of the beginning next week I have 2 Brugmansia (sp) plants they are tropical and seem to love the heat. They are getting flower buds. They are large, peach colored, and trumpet shaped flowers . When one of the flowers opens I'll see if I can get a picture of it.
> ...


Hope you continue to feel better. Crochet is much quicker than knitting as well- but maybe by th etime you are finsihed you will remember by next time!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I now have an iPhone. The company I was with are merging with another and so I needed to change plans (unfortunately as it was a really good plan) but took the oppurtunity to get an iPhone, (and with the new one on the way the offers for the old ones are currently good) with an apple computer and an iPad it will be much more sensible so been playing with it this evening and connecting the three up.
Unfortunately it seems there is no way to sync the old contacts with the iphone so I will need to do it by hand. Ayone know anything different? My old phone is a Samsung.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday to KateB- Already half way through, even in Madeira!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie, the Woman I got them from (she taught a class about growing them) also gave the name Angel trumpets I couldn't remember it when I was writing. She did say they need a lot of sun so I've been moving them around in my yard (in pots) because we have a lot of shade. They do grow fast I think, they can get to be quite tall. I'm supposed to cut them back before frost and store them in the basement. Hopefully they will make it.
I'm feeling better today thank you. nittergma


Bonnie7591 said:


> Dawn, congrats on the new job. I hope you love it & it goes well.
> 
> Martina, sorry you are having such a bad time with your realtor, seems like this has happened several times. I don't blame you for being frustrated.
> 
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Ditto from me. I hope it's not too late.


Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to KateB- Already half way through, even in Madeira!
> Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

LOL, I hope so! I've crocheted a granny square, that's it.


darowil said:


> Hope you continue to feel better. Crochet is much quicker than knitting as well- but maybe by th etime you are finsihed you will remember by next time!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to KateB- Already half way through, even in Madeira!
> Happy Birthday to you!


Indeed have a lovely birthday- well hope you had a lovely one. Is that why you escaped this time?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a very sunny Great Bend where it is currently 13.8C/57F at 07:51. Popping in for a quick moment before heading out the door. Should be able to do some type of catch up this afternoon. 

Today's coffee and a neat idea for those little ones for Halloween. 

Healing energy to all those in need and HUGS all the way around the world and back. Have a Groovy Day!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I got the job!! I am now the secretary/bookkeeper for a grade school!! Im very much looking forward to it i think its going to be lots of fun. Will be very busy I'm sure and frustrating at times but i think I'll be much happier than where i am now. I start they the 22


Oh, I'm so glad for you. How exciting!! I don't know what your present job is but it sounds as if this will be different from almost any other!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> prayers for Paula and all in need.
> Glad you have managed to sort out your computer, Julie. Please try to keep your chin up re your problems.
> I had a call from the agent on Monday for a viewing at 2 pm today, then this morning they changed it to 4.30, then at 3 15 they called and cancelled. So i am not happy. But that is the way it goes I suppose. What was really annoying was I had a lot of yarn spread out on the settee for two blankets and of course had to gather that up and hide it away. I went and got one bag of it and have shaken it out across the settee and it is staying there . Childish I know, but satisfying. On the good side I went in search of a cardigan missing since Christmas and after rifling through 5 drawers and slamming them shut it was in the 6th one. It must have decided that continuing its game of hide and seek was not a wise option today. I was just tired as i spent yesterday afternoon calming my neighbours mother who turned up in tears at my door saying her daughter was not letting her in. In fact the daughter was out and she had forgotten. Son in law got in from work and took over, The poor woman has Altzheimers and I couldn't send her home as she wasn't sure of her own address.
> Take care all.


Sorry for the mess with the agent...so frustrating!
Alzheimer's is such a terrible illness. It robs people of their personalities and makes their lives one of constant confusion! I'm so glad you were home and could look after her.
Junek


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie, Do you know if Brugmansias produce seeds? Have you ever grown them from seed? I think it would be interesting to see what you'd get.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is wonderful news!!!! I think you'll love being in the grade school....and fall in love with all the kids. The parents, however, may be another matter. Will you mostly be doing work for the principal?


She said she usually does her stuff herself, so we will see there. I will be in charge of keeping track of attendance, lunch balances, call sub teachers, payroll, and a few other things I cant remember right now. Will be busy for sure!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> I now have an iPhone. The company I was with are merging with another and so I needed to change plans (unfortunately as it was a really good plan) but took the oppurtunity to get an iPhone, (and with the new one on the way the offers for the old ones are currently good) with an apple computer and an iPad it will be much more sensible so been playing with it this evening and connecting the three up.
> Unfortunately it seems there is no way to sync the old contacts with the iphone so I will need to do it by hand. Ayone know anything different? My old phone is a Samsung.


The store we got ours at had a computer/machine that they hooked both phones up to and transferred all of our info. We have androids though not iphones.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I love your Morning Coffee photos Caren. Boy do I ever have to stay away from the Candy Corn though. Addictive!!


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Great Bend where it is currently 13.8C/57F at 07:51. Popping in for a quick moment before heading out the door. Should be able to do some type of catch up this afternoon.
> 
> Today's coffee and a neat idea for those little ones for Halloween.
> 
> Healing energy to all those in need and HUGS all the way around the world and back. Have a Groovy Day!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> When I was having one of my children, the doc asked if OB students could come in--I said, "Sure, why not? I have no dignity left." That got a laugh, but they all thanked me as they were leaving.


I've often said after having a baby, you have no modesty left. After 4 children, I'd forgotten what the word even meant. Unfortunately, it seems from the way the teen agers dress these days, they don't know the meaning of the word either!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Stopping in to say hi, I have not really caught up have been so busy this lately I do't think I will ever catch up.
> 
> Thought I'd post a few pictures of the progress on the barn. It is getting there; every once in a while I have to remind them I wanted something a bit different.They change is so I am happy about that. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


 Oh, Caren, it looks wonderful! And it's so large...you'll have fun filling up the storage area again.
It's always so good to see you.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My mom used to grow the angel trumpets. Loved them. Haven't seen any in years. The Brugmansia is very similar and beautiful. Thanks for posting the links.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Dawn, congrats on the new job. I hope you love it & it goes well.
> 
> Martina, sorry you are having such a bad time with your realtor, seems like this has happened several times. I don't blame you for being frustrated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't see why they would't let you. My dentist also has a pillow for folks to use.



RookieRetiree said:


> Hmmm....thanks.... a pillow is a great idea--wonder if I take my airplane neck pillow whether they'll let me use it for next week when they work on the left side...just 2 old fillings that need to be redone and a crown that needs to be popped off and redone (maybe a side track to see the endodontist for a root canal) too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Taking the obvious route.....does the chip from the old Samsun fit the iPhone?


darowil said:


> I now have an iPhone. The company I was with are merging with another and so I needed to change plans (unfortunately as it was a really good plan) but took the oppurtunity to get an iPhone, (and with the new one on the way the offers for the old ones are currently good) with an apple computer and an iPad it will be much more sensible so been playing with it this evening and connecting the three up.
> Unfortunately it seems there is no way to sync the old contacts with the iphone so I will need to do it by hand. Ayone know anything different? My old phone is a Samsung.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Yesterday I had to visit the eye dr. and my eyes were dialated. I was useless the rest of the day and my eyes still feel irritated. I haven't gotten a lot done today either. I did fix chili rellends for dinner using fresh Hatch chilis. They were good but not worth the work. The one Ray got was quite hot. Mine was mild and that is what I like. Tomorrow is another day!


Sorry your eyes are being difficult!
A couple of years ago, after an eye exam, it took my eyes from 8:30 in the morning until 5 in the afternoon for the dilation to wear off. I told my Dr on the next visit and he made sure there wasn't that much medication put in my eyes after that.
I really liked him and just found out he's retired! But I'll be seeing the Dr. who did my cataract surgery and he's great so I'm happy!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday KateB!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nittergma meant to say thank you for helping Joy with the afghans. I KNOW she really appreciates the help.


nittergma said:


> Bonnie, the Woman I got them from (she taught a class about growing them) also gave the name Angel trumpets I couldn't remember it when I was writing. She did say they need a lot of sun so I've been moving them around in my yard (in pots) because we have a lot of shade. They do grow fast I think, they can get to be quite tall. I'm supposed to cut them back before frost and store them in the basement. Hopefully they will make it.
> I'm feeling better today thank you. nittergma


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Oh, I'm so glad for you. How exciting!! I don't know what your present job is but it sounds as if this will be different from almost any other!
> Junek


presently I am a legal secretary, and I enjoy the work and I like my boss as a person, however since I was gone during surgery and chemo he just let everything go except his daily work for the clients. I have been back a year next month, wow where did the time go?, and have been trying to get him to pay attention to other things that would make the other things run more smoothly and he just wont. He started doing the bookkeeping hap hazardly as he works on each clients file, didnt bill people who had balances due for past work and is not good now about putting in time. I have a stack of people that he needs to check time entries from May on for and he just keeps putting it off. He is too busy for just one person to keep up with him and the bookkeeping and he doesnt want to listen to suggestions on how to try and get things organized and back on track. I just cant deal with the disorganization anymore. Yesterday was nothing but him bringing me one thing and then another and each one was I need this done today, I need this done today. The other lady who works part time is very lacksadaisal (sure thats spelled wrong) in her work shes good at the typing, but misfiles consistently and takes no initiative to do anything else. I am not being paid to be office manager and have no benefits or options of getting benefits, which I definitely need.

This is a year round job, 2 weeks vacation, 10 sick days, 3 personal days, and we are gone when the teachers are gone, except for the summer. so I get two weeks at Christmas, Spring break 1 week and every other holiday the teachers get. I have health insurance for right now at $60.00 a month, that will change after the first of the year but she's not sure to what yet. the only bad, hard to adjust to, thing is only paid once a month. That will work out though, just take some getting used to it.

Wow! so sorry for the book. Thank you all for your good wishes and prayers that helped. You and your families, friends are in my prayers everyday.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday KateB!!! Hope you have/had a fabulous day!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love all three posts.....so good to see you on here. I wonder if the banana needs to be dipped in lemon juice or frut fresh to keep it from turning on this idea? It is a cute idea for sure.


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Great Bend where it is currently 13.8C/57F at 07:51. Popping in for a quick moment before heading out the door. Should be able to do some type of catch up this afternoon.
> 
> Today's coffee and a neat idea for those little ones for Halloween.
> 
> Healing energy to all those in need and HUGS all the way around the world and back. Have a Groovy Day!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Great Bend where it is currently 13.8C/57F at 07:51. Popping in for a quick moment before heading out the door. Should be able to do some type of catch up this afternoon.
> 
> Today's coffee and a neat idea for those little ones for Halloween.
> 
> Healing energy to all those in need and HUGS all the way around the world and back. Have a Groovy Day!!!


Good morning, Caren!! Always a delight to share morning coffee with you. Cute candy corn idea!
Hope your day goes well.
How is your step father?
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Do you have a connector for the phone to be able to download the photos on the phone to your Mac? If so, maybe you can download the contacts that way also.



darowil said:


> I now have an iPhone. The company I was with are merging with another and so I needed to change plans (unfortunately as it was a really good plan) but took the oppurtunity to get an iPhone, (and with the new one on the way the offers for the old ones are currently good) with an apple computer and an iPad it will be much more sensible so been playing with it this evening and connecting the three up.
> Unfortunately it seems there is no way to sync the old contacts with the iphone so I will need to do it by hand. Ayone know anything different? My old phone is a Samsung.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> The store we got ours at had a computer/machine that they hooked both phones up to and transferred all of our info. We have androids though not iphones.


The problem is going to the iPhone. They don't seem to have any easy way of doing it- can go from iphone to Samsung becuase Samsung have done things so can do it but Apple haven't I was told.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Joy, Prayers for you daughter. I'm sure it must be very stressful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Do you have a connector for the phone to be able to download the photos on the phone to your Mac? If so, maybe you can download the contacts that way also.


One of the reasons for changing is my inabilty to get photos etc from the phone as the apple won't recognise the other brands. Very smart because it forces people to do what I have ended up doing and getting an iPhone.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You'll have a wonderful variety of things each day...it will never get boring!



Pup lover said:


> She said she usually does her stuff herself, so we will see there. I will be in charge of keeping track of attendance, lunch balances, call sub teachers, payroll, and a few other things I cant remember right now. Will be busy for sure!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> presently I am a legal secretary, and I enjoy the work and I like my boss as a person, however since I was gone during surgery and chemo he just let everything go except his daily work for the clients. I have been back a year next month, wow where did the time go?, and have been trying to get him to pay attention to other things that would make the other things run more smoothly and he just wont. He started doing the bookkeeping hap hazardly as he works on each clients file, didnt bill people who had balances due for past work and is not good now about putting in time. I have a stack of people that he needs to check time entries from May on for and he just keeps putting it off. He is too busy for just one person to keep up with him and the bookkeeping and he doesnt want to listen to suggestions on how to try and get things organized and back on track. I just cant deal with the disorganization anymore. Yesterday was nothing but him bringing me one thing and then another and each one was I need this done today, I need this done today. The other lady who works part time is very lacksadaisal (sure thats spelled wrong) in her work shes good at the typing, but misfiles consistently and takes no initiative to do anything else. I am not being paid to be office manager and have no benefits or options of getting benefits, which I definitely need.
> 
> This is a year round job, 2 weeks vacation, 10 sick days, 3 personal days, and we are gone when the teachers are gone, except for the summer. so I get two weeks at Christmas, Spring break 1 week and every other holiday the teachers get. I have health insurance for right now at $60.00 a month, that will change after the first of the year but she's not sure to what yet. the only bad, hard to adjust to, thing is only paid once a month. That will work out though, just take some getting used to it.
> 
> Wow! so sorry for the book. Thank you all for your good wishes and prayers that helped. You and your families, friends are in my prayers everyday.


I sure understand your frustration! I don't blame you for looking for another job.
Years ago when I worked in the public library. I was a reference technician..had no formal library education but years in the job. When the reference librarian quit, I was doing her job, my job and a lot of the branch librarian's job. He was totally useless! And, of course, not a penny extra in pay. I was very happy to be transferred to another library!! So I understand how you feel.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Having the benefits boost your total compensation package immensely!! You should also have access to some retirement plans and other perks. This is a wonderful move for you...it will have it's stresses, but you'll be in a position to manage them which will be a great deal better.



Pup lover said:


> presently I am a legal secretary, and I enjoy the work and I like my boss as a person, however since I was gone during surgery and chemo he just let everything go except his daily work for the clients. I have been back a year next month, wow where did the time go?, and have been trying to get him to pay attention to other things that would make the other things run more smoothly and he just wont. He started doing the bookkeeping hap hazardly as he works on each clients file, didnt bill people who had balances due for past work and is not good now about putting in time. I have a stack of people that he needs to check time entries from May on for and he just keeps putting it off. He is too busy for just one person to keep up with him and the bookkeeping and he doesnt want to listen to suggestions on how to try and get things organized and back on track. I just cant deal with the disorganization anymore. Yesterday was nothing but him bringing me one thing and then another and each one was I need this done today, I need this done today. The other lady who works part time is very lacksadaisal (sure thats spelled wrong) in her work shes good at the typing, but misfiles consistently and takes no initiative to do anything else. I am not being paid to be office manager and have no benefits or options of getting benefits, which I definitely need.
> 
> This is a year round job, 2 weeks vacation, 10 sick days, 3 personal days, and we are gone when the teachers are gone, except for the summer. so I get two weeks at Christmas, Spring break 1 week and every other holiday the teachers get. I have health insurance for right now at $60.00 a month, that will change after the first of the year but she's not sure to what yet. the only bad, hard to adjust to, thing is only paid once a month. That will work out though, just take some getting used to it.
> 
> Wow! so sorry for the book. Thank you all for your good wishes and prayers that helped. You and your families, friends are in my prayers everyday.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Kate. Enjoy your birthday trip!!

Caren, good to see you and love seeing the progress on the barn. That's a cute idea on the candy corn....I love it and try to get some every Fall....but with this year's dental work, I may take a pass. I love mixing the candy corn with some dry roasted peanuts and the combination of sweet and salty is great. 

I finally got a good night's sleep last night---don't know what the secret was, but I went to bed at midnight and woke up with a start at 7:00 a.m. remembering that I needed to get DGS up and off to school. DH was already on top of it and told me to go back to bed that he'd called in to his H.S. and they said it would be just fine for him to be a little late. DH said to go back to bed and sleep and I tried to follow that but was wide awake. I can't remember when I didn't have any problem falling asleep and slept for a straight 7 hours!! Lots to accomplish today, but think I'm going to start with getting my stranded color-work cowl started for the class at the KAP.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy birthday, Kate from a stormy Wisconsin. The thunder woke me up several times during the night.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, you must have needed the rest. Glad DH stepped up to the plate.
Kate, Happy Birthday. Love watching the barn being built..
Hosting knitting today. What a busy week. But tomorrow back to normal.
The cortisone shot in shoulder worked wonderfully while I was at dentist. Will call PT tomorrow to set up schedule for right shoulder.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Kate.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Kate.
Finally slept last night until at three am, we were woke up to tornado sirens going off all over. So all three of us got up and got dressed to go downstairs in the apt building but ended up waiting it out and going back to bed. But tired and goofy feeling this morning. Probably the pain pill.
Congrats Dawn you will love it and be such a great fit with all the little ones. And to have the holidays off will be wonderful. So proud of you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's good to hear that the cortisone is working for you. Have fun at your knitting get together---are you all making the same thing or on different projects?



sassafras123 said:


> Rookie, you must have needed the rest. Glad DH stepped up to the plate.
> Kate, Happy Birthday. Love watching the barn being built..
> Hosting knitting today. What a busy week. But tomorrow back to normal.
> The cortisone shot in shoulder worked wonderfully while I was at dentist. Will call PT tomorrow to set up schedule for right shoulder.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello Everyone!!!!

Few minutes before I am off for another treatment. DH started school again and I love having him home and it is also fun having time to myself. First few days are very long ones and next week also, so didn't have to cook supper, just a late lunch and no supper. Yesterday was a rest day and can sure tell some healing is going on. Swelling is going down around area of ankles and it isn't water swelling but very sore muscles. Visible changes and DH is thrilled. My balance has improved to the point where I can go down the stairs one foot on each stair instead of like a little child. Not doing them every day but still, that is so great. 

I'm quite behind but saw photos of Caren's barn. Now a 2nd floor and it is actually going to be quite beautiful. Sure has taken a long time but so glad it will be in place for the animals in winter. Especially if it is going to be long and hard, as I heard someone saying the Farmer's Almanac has predicted.

Puplover...See you got a new job. Congratulations and hope DH finds a job that won't be so depressing for him. Bless him for doing what he did there while he did it. I'm sure he made someone's time more pleasant and now time to move to another area.

Jheiens...Dear Ohio Joy, I guess you are still waiting for your report on Paula's results. What a hard time but I know how lucky she is to have you. Nothing can take away the long hours of waiting but having you there for her with your words of wisdom from experience must be so soothing for her. Prayers for her doing these long hours that seem like months.

Looks like a gorgeous day. I know we are predicted to get hot and then later this week quite cool.

Now back to seeing if I can read a few more posts.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning everyone....

Happy Birthday Kate :-D 

Going to go back and catch up.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Kate in Madeira. What a special way to celebrate.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Joy, what good news, though will continue to lift Paula up until all is clear.
Dawn, I'm dancing the happy dance. Will mark the calendar for the 22nd and 15th, both important dates. Now we jus need to see David in something that he will enjoy.
Julie, glad the computer is acting better and that you got a proper walking stick.
Carol, glad to see you home and settling in.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Update on my daughter, *Paula* and the biopsy today.
> 
> The suspicious area has been aspirated and biopsied; but they discovered another questionable area behind the first which appears to be fibro-cystic in nature. The report on the first area should be back by Tuesday; if it is benign, they will cancel her next appointment for Tuesday afternoon and recheck the second area in 6 months. If it is not, they will biopsy the second then.
> 
> ...


Still hoping for the very best outcome for her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Dawn-Congrats on the new job :thumbup:
> Caren-the barn is looking good.
> Hugs to all.
> 
> ...


Wonderful that Gage had a good day, hoping that the days just get better and better for him everyday. :thumbup: 
Yes, if a Lawyer hasn't returned any calls, you definitely need a different one, hoping that you are able to get one this time, that communicates better with you and gets something happening quickly.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That root planing sounds like some kind of torture.
> :-(


 :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Great Bend where it is currently 13.8C/57F at 07:51. Popping in for a quick moment before heading out the door. Should be able to do some type of catch up this afternoon.
> 
> Today's coffee and a neat idea for those little ones for Halloween.
> 
> Healing energy to all those in need and HUGS all the way around the world and back. Have a Groovy Day!!!


Good morning Caren, lovely coffee, thank you. I'm definitely morning challenged. lol
Hope you are having a good day. 
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS Back}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> The store we got ours at had a computer/machine that they hooked both phones up to and transferred all of our info. We have androids though not iphones.


Good idea. Darowil, go to the iPhone store and see if they will do it for you. Might need an appointment. Take your cord for your old phone also just in case they need it.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Martina, I am frustrated for you, sweetie. I believe I would be slamming drawers to. My daughter got so frustrated when her house was up for sale. She had to have it immaculate at all times....with two boys and a big bog LOL! Praying you and Liz will get someone soon to see the beauty in your home.
Kiwi, good for you. It would be nice to be able to fix up one's home like they wanted it. Life is too short not to have some enjoyment and comfort.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes. It's a bit of a bittersweet day today as this was the due date of my DIL's baby that she miscarried in March, so I can't help thinking what might have been. However, when I got up this morning and looked out there was a beautiful rainbow touching the sea....some kind of sign, who knows, but it did comfort me. I feel so much for my DIL today (they've gone away on holiday too) and I'd hoped that she would be pregnant again by today, but nothing so far. Anyway, enough of the pity party (a great expression that I learnt on here) and on with the rest of the day. I hope you can make out the 'bit' of rainbow on the photo.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Nittergma...Hope you are feeling better. Thanks so much for helping Ohio Joy with the edging. I think putting them together takes more time than knitting all the squares combined. So nice that she will have some help after all that work.

My Austrian friend used to make the most delicious soup with celeriac. Believe she used yogurt in place of sour cream or real cream and it has some vinegar in it. I had tried to make it and didn't taste at all the same but her DH told me, upon reporting the difference, that it wasn't real celery, LOL, which I had used, but celeriac. I will try and find her recipe. She was such an excellent cook.

Bonnie...Those trumpet angels are lovely.

I love that Brugmansia.

Melody...So sorry your calls to the lawyer weren't returned. :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Caren...Love the candy corn pushed into the banana. Will have to do that for the GK's for Halloween.

Oh Martina...Selling a home is so frustrating when you have to clean it each time and then to have them cancel and I know this has been ongoing. Hoping your home sells soon. I think people should see all the homes before making their decision. How kind of you to help the lady with alzheimers. 

Sassafrass...Glad you got some relief from the cortisone.

Does anybody remember what supplement it was that a young man took and it was doing so much damage to him? I wanted to let someone know. I'm not remembering the details now but it seemed they were even afraid he would die. I don't think it was a son but a friend's son of one of our KTP'rs. If you post me could you PM me as to what page your post it is on. I'm so behind.


Gagesmom...So glad Gage had a good day at school.

Now to go back and see if I can find out more of what is happening. Did see a post re: Julie's computer and a walking stick that sounded positive. YAY!!!

Loving and Healing thoughts for all in need.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I got the job!! I am now the secretary/bookkeeper for a grade school!! Im very much looking forward to it i think its going to be lots of fun. Will be very busy I'm sure and frustrating at times but i think I'll be much happier than where i am now. I start they the 22


Congratulations!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Kate! Beautiful rainbow. It has to be a hard day for you all, hoping that it gets a little easier each year. Hugs!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate....What a beautiful area and the view is amazing.
That lovely rainbow touching the water was certainly a sign of promise. Hoping peace will touch your heart as you feel the love and loss along with the hope.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

nittergma,sure hope you get treatment for that ole ful-like bug before it
Caren, the barn is looking great. It is going to be so nice when finished. Love the roof.
I agree, Dawn, with your personality, you are going to be the most loved person at that school!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Joy, what good news, though will continue to lift Paula up until all is clear.
> Dawn, I'm dancing the happy dance. Will mark the calendar for the 22nd and 15th, both important dates. Now we jus need to see David in something that he will enjoy.
> Julie, glad the computer is acting better and that you got a proper walking stick.
> Carol, glad to see you home and settling in.


It was quite awful when I was fighting advertisements to get anything done- so far so good with Malwarebytes! I am really pleased with my stick- it has a cushioned grip that takes a lot the impact when walking- my wrists and forearms have been quite sore- I think I am still grasping the stroller too tightly- middle of the night here- I am yawning and will head back to bed, I think.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Bonnie, the Woman I got them from (she taught a class about growing them) also gave the name Angel trumpets I couldn't remember it when I was writing. She did say they need a lot of sun so I've been moving them around in my yard (in pots) because we have a lot of shade. They do grow fast I think, they can get to be quite tall. I'm supposed to cut them back before frost and store them in the basement. Hopefully they will make it.
> I'm feeling better today thank you. nittergma


If you want to try the Angel trumpets, PM me your address & I'll send you some seeds, I save them each year as they are expensive to buy & each plant has a big pod of them.I try to keep them pulled off so they bloom more but always miss some. I save quite a few of my own seeds each year.

Everything is very white this morning, no more wondering what to do with the sensitive garden stuff :-(


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Kate, did I miss your Birthday? Happy birthday.
Melody, I am so glad Gage had a good day. Praying for lots of friends to enter his little life and for a lawyer worth his weight.
Jeanette, I am sure they would allow a pillow. Nothing is worse than tension headache on top of dental work. My heart goes out to you and praying all will go smoothly with minimal pain.
Margaret, I love my iphone. We had to put in all our info too but it was easy just a little time consuming. Nicest phone I have ever had.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Sorry for the mess with the agent...so frustrating!
> Alzheimer's is such a terrible illness. It robs people of their personalities and makes their lives one of constant confusion! I'm so glad you were home and could look after her.
> Junek


After seeing so many people in the nursing home that is one disease that really scares me. Such a terrible existence, especially when it hits young, I've known a few who go it in their 50's


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Bonnie, Do you know if Brugmansias produce seeds? Have you ever grown them from seed? I think it would be interesting to see what you'd get.


I'm sure they get seeds just like the angel trumpet, our local greenhouse grew them from seed. I bought some seeds on eBay but have not grown them yet. Forgot them when I was planting in the spring so will try them next spring as I don't think I would get enough light in the house during winter months to keep them going


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Hope you have a wonderful birthday on the sunny isle of Madeira!!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My mom used to grow the angel trumpets. Loved them. Haven't seen any in years. The Brugmansia is very similar and beautiful. Thanks for posting the links.


 Love the smell, you go out in the evening & you can smell them all over the yard.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes. It's a bit of a bittersweet day today as this was the due date of my DIL's baby that she miscarried in March, so I can't help thinking what might have been. However, when I got up this morning and looked out there was a beautiful rainbow touching the sea....some kind of sign, who knows, but it did comfort me. I feel so much for my DIL today (they've gone away on holiday too) and I'd hoped that she would be pregnant again by today, but nothing so far. Anyway, enough of the pity party (a great expression that I learnt on here) and on with the rest of the day. I hope you can make out the 'bit' of rainbow on the photo.


What a beautiful spot to celebrate your birthday. And,yes, the rainbow showed up beautifully!
I know it had to be hard remembering your DIL having the miscarriage. My DIL and my sister both had miscarriages but then had beautiful, healthy babies. I'm sure it will happen for your DS and his wife, too. The rainbow is a promise!
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Marilyn, it was good to see your sweet post today. I am so sorry you had such trouble with your eyes. Prayers that it will clear up today.
I am up with my mug of coffee and computer. Jim is still asleep. I have to wash and fix my hair and go to Belks to pickup a presale order, get my flu shot, and go by the pharmacy. Tonight Carley has a volley ball game. Got to iron my shirt for that. Allyson had shirts made for her dad and I with Carley's last name and number 13. She is voted the most valuable player consistently. Would be great if this led to a scholarship.
Got one dishcloth knitted last night. I would like to get at least 30 done. Of coarse everything else is laid aside for this.
Jim's best friend will be here on the 20th and I have to have red beans and rice (his favorite) cooked and the house cleaned. It will also be little Skylar's birthday.
Keeps us young, doesn't it?
Off to do my thing. Check back in later. My love to you all, Betty


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Nittergma...Hope you are feeling better. Thanks so much for helping Ohio Joy with the edging. I think putting them together takes more time than knitting all the squares combined. So nice that she will have some help after all that work.
> 
> My Austrian friend used to make the most delicious soup with celeriac. Believe she used yogurt in place of sour cream or real cream and it has some vinegar in it. I had tried to make it and didn't taste at all the same but her DH told me, upon reporting the difference, that it wasn't real celery, LOL, which I had used, but celeriac. I will try and find her recipe. She was such an excellent cook.
> 
> ...


I was thinking about that very incident just the other day. I cannot remember who it was, either. But I think it was a muscle building supplement bought at GNC. I think that's the name of the store. It's the one that sells all the supplements.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was quite awful when I was fighting advertisements to get anything done- so far so good with Malwarebytes! I am really pleased with my stick- it has a cushioned grip that takes a lot the impact when walking- my wrists and forearms have been quite sore- I think I am still grasping the stroller too tightly- middle of the night here- I am yawning and will head back to bed, I think.


My son installed Malewarebytes on my laptop a couple of years ago and it really does a great job!
Glad you have a comfortable cane. I think crutches are extremely hard on the arms and shoulders especially if they aren't adjusted just right.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> After seeing so many people in the nursing home that is one disease that really scares me. Such a terrible existence, especially when it hits young, I've known a few who go it in their 50's


My mother was in a nursing home for several years (she had Lou Gerhigs disease). When she first went in, there was a fairly young woman there with Alzheimer's. Over time you could see her deterioration. Such a terrible illness and sometimes harder on the family than the patient!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy birthday, Kate. What a beautiful view & the rainbow is quite visible.
Sorry about the miscarriage memories, hope she can get pregnant again soon. 
Well, must get moving. I want to get some corn ready for my son to pick up after work & I'm supposed to meet a friend at 1230, we are going to a Pampered chef party( I'm not planning to buy, just look) & then to see another friend who retired the same time we did. We have been talking about going to visit Carol for over a year & it just hasn't happened yet. 
Have a good day all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My mother was in a nursing home for several years (she had Lou Gerhigs disease). When she first went in, there was a fairly young woman there with Alzheimer's. Over time you could see her deterioration. Such a terrible illness and sometimes harder on the family than the patient!
> Junek


My step-dad was in rehab for 2 months after his stroke & the 6rehab beds were on the Alzheimer's units, don't know why. Most of the patients were at end-stage, curled up in recliner wheelchairs being fed with a syringe. Dad said the kindest thing would be if some carbon monoxide came down the hall & they all went to sleep. It was a very depressing 2 months for him. His stroke affected his left side but his ALS had made both legs weak before so he was wheelchair bound after that & stayed in hospital until his death 3 yrs later.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, glad your cane is comfortable.
Daralene, glad to hear from you.
As for celeriac, I have grated it raw over salads and it is very good.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

No diseases are kind....but ALS, Alzheimers, stroke are some of the worst. My heart goes out to you to see your Mom that way...hugs.



jknappva said:


> My mother was in a nursing home for several years (she had Lou Gerhigs disease). When she first went in, there was a fairly young woman there with Alzheimer's. Over time you could see her deterioration. Such a terrible illness and sometimes harder on the family than the patient!
> Junek


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

nittergma said:


> Bonnie, Do you know if Brugmansias produce seeds? Have you ever grown them from seed? I think it would be interesting to see what you'd get.


Pretty sure they do have seeds, not sure if they are poison or is it the flowers or am I completely wrong. Love the flowers though. Maybe next year..........


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The barn is looking great--you'll be up and running again in no time now, Caren. And I agree with whoever said candy corn is dangerous--I am even worse with those little mellocreme pumpkins! 

*Happy Birthday, Kate!* {{{HUGS}}} for the sad remembrance.

Julie, happy to hear that your walking stick is a good one and that things are a bit cheerier for you now.

I worked on the shawl last night but ended up having to frog four rows--the writing was fine, but it's been so long since I worked from written directions, I was having a hard time keeping my place. :roll: I'm back on track now, though, and one great thing about bottom up is that the rows get shorter, so it goes faster the further you get. 

Healing thoughts for all in need, and hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Pretty sure they do have seeds, not sure if they are poison or is it the flowers or am I completely wrong. Love the flowers though. Maybe next year..........


Wikipedia says, "All parts of Brugmansia are poisonous, with the seeds and leaves being especially dangerous."


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was quite awful when I was fighting advertisements to get anything done- so far so good with Malwarebytes! I am really pleased with my stick- it has a cushioned grip that takes a lot the impact when walking- my wrists and forearms have been quite sore- I think I am still grasping the stroller too tightly- middle of the night here- I am yawning and will head back to bed, I think.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Hopefully you can get to a point where you don't hang onto the stroller quite so tightly, and hopefully that will help with the pain in your arms and wrists. 
Take it easy Julie. 
(((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Wikipedia says, "All parts of Brugmansia are poisonous, with the seeds and leaves being especially dangerous."


Ah, ha! Thought it was something like that. Remember years ago having a plant on our deck for a few days, then read on the net that they were posioness so had to put them down in the garden as we had a cat, the deck was his backyard. He was an indoor cat but loved laying in the sun in the spring/summer/fall on the deck. Boy, that was "HIS" deck, ha!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well all, I'm off and running, going to go help Marla clear out somethings at her house, then we have errands to run and her Mandolin lesson this evening, so see you all after that. 
Have a great day everyone and anyone not feeling great, hope that you start feeling great soon. 
[[[[[[[[[[HUGS]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes. It's a bit of a bittersweet day today as this was the due date of my DIL's baby that she miscarried in March, so I can't help thinking what might have been. However, when I got up this morning and looked out there was a beautiful rainbow touching the sea....some kind of sign, who knows, but it did comfort me. I feel so much for my DIL today (they've gone away on holiday too) and I'd hoped that she would be pregnant again by today, but nothing so far. Anyway, enough of the pity party (a great expression that I learnt on here) and on with the rest of the day. I hope you can make out the 'bit' of rainbow on the photo.


Good that you got some comfort from being away. It must bevery hard for them as they think of what they would beendoing had things gone according to plan.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Have been trying to get ready for a house guest, but before this tea party gets away, I wanted to say that I enjoyed Darowil's opening and the coffee recipes. I am not a big coffee drinker but I love coffee-flavored things. My favorite is coffee yogurt...it is always in our refrigerator and I often have it for breakfast. DD says I am addicted because when I can't find it when we travel, I really miss it. So happy to hear about Dawn's job...I found it very nice to be part of a school community. Sending prayers to those who are having medical (or dental!) issues....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now I am heding back to bed to see if I can sleep. But did get some knittin gdoen- came in and knitted rather than getting on line which was a good move.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My son installed Malewarebytes on my laptop a couple of years ago and it really does a great job!
> Glad you have a comfortable cane. I think crutches are extremely hard on the arms and shoulders especially if they aren't adjusted just right.
> Junek


I am most pleased with the cane! It is making a difference already. So glad you don't get ads popping up on your computer- it really is so annoying- and 'adblocker' kept being uninstalled somehow- so far Malwarebytes seems to be holding it's own- nice to be able to type without too many typos too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad your cane is comfortable.
> Daralene, glad to hear from you.
> As for celeriac, I have grated it raw over salads and it is very good.


It sure makes a difference!
must get the bread started !


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The barn is looking great--you'll be up and running again in no time now, Caren. And I agree with whoever said candy corn is dangerous--I am even worse with those little mellocreme pumpkins!
> 
> *Happy Birthday, Kate!* {{{HUGS}}} for the sad remembrance.
> 
> ...


I am on the lookout for shawl patterns- a fairly small one is what I have been asked- thought I would make one in a standard yarn -not the eyelash ones I have been doing- will be checking out Ravelry- always looking for free stuff.
Bit of a miserable day here, so far- very wet, and end of the working week- I am hoping to go to the garden centre- I want to get some potting mix-and it would be good to get some veges started- I love those multi -coloured lettuces- stupid me agreeing to sell my big pots- also got to do something about my watering system.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well all, I'm off and running, going to go help Marla clear out somethings at her house, then we have errands to run and her Mandolin lesson this evening, so see you all after that.
> Have a great day everyone and anyone not feeling great, hope that you start feeling great soon.
> [[[[[[[[[[HUGS]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]


I think it is time we had a group hug in return!
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of the Tea Party}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I was thinking about that very incident just the other day. I cannot remember who it was, either. But I think it was a muscle building supplement bought at GNC. I think that's the name of the store. It's the one that sells all the supplements.


Yes, exactly.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am on the lookout for shawl patterns- a fairly small one is what I have been asked- thought I would make one in a standard yarn -not the eyelash ones I have been doing- will be checking out Ravelry- always looking for free stuff.
> Bit of a miserable day here, so far- very wet, and end of the working week- I am hoping to go to the garden centre- I want to get some potting mix-and it would be good to get some veges started- I love those multi -coloured lettuces- stupid me agreeing to sell my big pots- also got to do something about my watering system.


Ah, spring! We are beginning to feel autumn here now, just a bit--hot again today, but next couple of weeks promise to be cooler by quite a bit.

You might also look for "shawlette" in Ravelry, as those are smaller; I know there are some lovely ones on there.

Count me IN on the group hug!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Does anybody remember what supplement it was that a young man took and it was doing so much damage to him? I wanted to let someone know. I'm not remembering the details now but it seemed they were even afraid he would die. I don't think it was a son but a friend's son of one of our KTP'rs. If you post me could you PM me as to what page your post it is on. I'm so behind.
> 
> Now to go back and see if I can find out more of what is happening. Did see a post re: Julie's computer and a walking stick that sounded positive. YAY!!!
> 
> Loving and Healing thoughts for all in need.


Forgotten what the substance was- but I think it was one of NanaCaren's young friends- but that was a very long time ago.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ah, spring! We are beginning to feel autumn here now, just a bit--hot again today, but next couple of weeks promise to be cooler by quite a bit.
> 
> You might also look for "shawlette" in Ravelry, as those are smaller; I know there are some lovely ones on there.
> 
> Count me IN on the group hug!


Thanks for the suggestion, Sorlenna! I will head on over there!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Spider, must have been scary having the tornado sirens going off, glad they didn't strike your area. Seems like late in the season for tornados.
Julie, so glad the walking stick is helping you.

Wel, I got the corn in the oven, should have enough for 25-30 bags. Just waiting for it to cook. Then will be off with my friend.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, wow 25 bags of corn. I'm impressed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Spider, must have been scary having the tornado sirens going off, glad they didn't strike your area. Seems like late in the season for tornados.
> Julie, so glad the walking stick is helping you.
> 
> Wel, I got the corn in the oven, should have enough for 25-30 bags. Just waiting for it to cook. Then will be off with my friend.


It is making a huge difference! compact, light- and nice to hold. 
Anyone want to share my rain? We have far too much at the moment!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Rookie is so right. At least here as the school secretary you also qualify for the teacher retirement program (TRS) and all the same benefits teachers have. The positives will far outweigh any possible negatives. I am so happy for you.



RookieRetiree said:


> Having the benefits boost your total compensation package immensely!! You should also have access to some retirement plans and other perks. This is a wonderful move for you...it will have it's stresses, but you'll be in a position to manage them which will be a great deal better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am going to try to remember to get some seeds for next spring. I have the perfect spot, full sun, that they would be just the thing to plant. Thank you for reviving the memory of them; had quite forgotten about them. ::


Bonnie7591 said:


> Love the smell, you go out in the evening & you can smell them all over the yard.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

2:25pm and I am just getting on here now. Errands are done. Gage was complaining that his underwear was to small today. Oooops, now I know what I forgot to get for back to school.  

Bought a couch at the local bibles for mission store. A full 3 seater for 35$, perfect shape, no stains, no smells. The set in the living room are at least 18 yrs old and look it too.

Got some yarn while there as well. Moda Dea- Swirl and Bernat Chenille Sherbet.

Also called another lawyer today, we have used him before and he said he will be in touch by the end of today. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My step-dad was in rehab for 2 months after his stroke & the 6rehab beds were on the Alzheimer's units, don't know why. Most of the patients were at end-stage, curled up in recliner wheelchairs being fed with a syringe. Dad said the kindest thing would be if some carbon monoxide came down the hall & they all went to sleep. It was a very depressing 2 months for him. His stroke affected his left side but his ALS had made both legs weak before so he was wheelchair bound after that & stayed in hospital until his death 3 yrs later.


ALS is also a terrible disease! It robs you of your body. My mother's mind was sharp until the day she died. She was always so active...I can imagine how terrible it was to be trapped in her body. When she finally passed away, my daughter who was in her 30's said, Grandma is whole again and isn't tied to that da** body! Although I still miss her almost 20 yrs later, it was a blessing for her!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> No diseases are kind....but ALS, Alzheimers, stroke are some of the worst. My heart goes out to you to see your Mom that way...hugs.


Thank you, Jeannette. It was difficult to see her so helpless. There hasn't been any progress on curing or treating ALS or Alzheimers. At least none that we've seen.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Ah, ha! Thought it was something like that. Remember years ago having a plant on our deck for a few days, then read on the net that they were posioness so had to put them down in the garden as we had a cat, the deck was his backyard. He was an indoor cat but loved laying in the sun in the spring/summer/fall on the deck. Boy, that was "HIS" deck, ha!


I can't have houseplants or cut flowers. My cat thinks they're her snacks!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ah, spring! We are beginning to feel autumn here now, just a bit--hot again today, but next couple of weeks promise to be cooler by quite a bit.
> 
> You might also look for "shawlette" in Ravelry, as those are smaller; I know there are some lovely ones on there.
> 
> Count me IN on the group hug!


We've gotten the HOT summer weather we didn't have in July and August! It was 100f Tues, 97f yesterday and 94f today. Seems sorta sneaky to have it that hot when we're thinking about fall!!
And we need rain badly...it's been 3 weeks since we had a good rainfall. They keep saying a chance of afternoon thunderstorms but they never appear!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Pretty sure they do have seeds, not sure if they are poison or is it the flowers or am I completely wrong. Love the flowers though. Maybe next year..........


Not sure exactly which of the plants it is, but there is one that everything about it is poisonous-- leaves, flowers, seeds, roots. Had one when GD#5 was small and my DD#2 saw it, looked it up, and I got rid of it! Do be careful.

The supplement that caused problems-- last spring at my yearly, my Dr said way too many people were taking supplements with heavy metals in them ( chromium, cobalt, nickel, copper, zinc, arsenic, selenium, silver, cadmium, antimony, mercury, thallium and lead), even having heavy metals show up in all-round vitamins and she recommended REALLY being watchful. Consequently, I stopped taking the senior vit/min supplement I've taken for years.

Happy b-day to KateB (hope I got the right Kate).


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 2:25pm and I am just getting on here now. Errands are done. Gage was complaining that his underwear was to small today. Oooops, now I know what I forgot to get for back to school.
> 
> Bought a couch at the local bibles for mission store. A full 3 seater for 35$, perfect shape, no stains, no smells. The set in the living room are at least 18 yrs old and look it too.
> 
> ...


Looks like you found some good deals today. Well, you're working in the right place to buy the underwear for Gage!! Sounds like it was 'out of sight, out of mind'!! LOL!
Hope this lawyer comes through for you.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Not sure exactly which of the plants it is, but there is one that everything about it is poisonous-- leaves, flowers, seeds, roots. Had one when GD#5 was small and my DD#2 saw it, looked it up, and I got rid of it! Do be careful.
> 
> The supplement that caused problems-- last spring at my yearly, my Dr said way too many people were taking supplements with heavy metals in them ( chromium, cobalt, nickel, copper, zinc, arsenic, selenium, silver, cadmium, antimony, mercury, thallium and lead), even having heavy metals show up in all-round vitamins and she recommended REALLY being watchful. Consequently, I stopped taking the senior vit/min supplement I've taken for years.
> 
> Happy b-day to KateB (hope I got the right Kate).


I know oleandar is exremely poisonous. I'm sure there are lots of plants that are...we just don't make a habit of eating them. And I know a lot are poisonous for cats if not humans.
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> The supplement that caused problems-- last spring at my yearly, my Dr said way too many people were taking supplements with heavy metals in them ( chromium, cobalt, nickel, copper, zinc, arsenic, selenium, silver, cadmium, antimony, mercury, thallium and lead), even having heavy metals show up in all-round vitamins and she recommended REALLY being watchful. Consequently, I stopped taking the senior vit/min supplement I've taken for years.


And how would one go about finding out whether those things are in the vitamins?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> And how would one go about finding out whether those things are in the vitamins?


Read the label, and then pray that the mfgr hasn't adulterated the lot with something.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Read the label, and then pray that the mfgr hasn't adulterated the lot with something.


Hmm. I did read my vitamin label, and I didn't see anything like that on there (with, thankfully, no note that "trace amounts" may occur)--but yes, the second part is what I'd think about...! It's always a bit scary to think about, especially as I know how much crap is added to food before it gets to the table. That's why I want to grow my own!

Mel, hope things are going better today--sounds as if they are (well, except for poor Gage, lol, but I'm sure you'll remedy that).


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

this is as far i have got on Charlotte the forth (row 46) hope Sorlenna see's it and can let me know if I am going in right direction


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

now going to read backwards....see what I have missed over last few days


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> this is as far i have got on Charlotte the forth (row 46) hope Sorlenna see's it and can let me know if I am going in right direction


 :thumbup: Looks fabulous!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

After a very stormy night the day is still humid and seems unsettled. There was lightning strikes near our lake place and buildings burnt down. Transformer were hit, it was really a stormy morning. Rain was over five inches in spots and under an inch not to far away.
Sounds goofy for this time of year for sure.
Still being lazy today. Mouth is really swollen inside but that is to be expected.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Spider said:


> After a very stormy night the day is still humid and seems unsettled. There was lightning strikes near our lake place and buildings burnt down. Transformer were hit, it was really a stormy morning. Rain was over five inches in spots and under an inch not to far away.
> Sounds goofy for this time of year for sure.
> Still being lazy today. Mouth is really swollen inside but that is to be expected.


Hope your mouth gets to feeling better fast. That sounds like some storm! Hope nothing of yours burned.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I got the job!! I am now the secretary/bookkeeper for a grade school!! Im very much looking forward to it i think its going to be lots of fun. Will be very busy I'm sure and frustrating at times but i think I'll be much happier than where i am now. I start they the 22


~~~*CONGRATULATIONS!*
Yes, you will be busy....the secretary is the one EVERYONE goes to for answers to all questions! It is fun, though...you will be in the hub of the school! Hearing all the gossip! :lol: :lol: Have fun!...and the kids are adorable! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

martina said:


> prayers for Paula and all in need.
> Glad you have managed to sort out your computer, Julie. Please try to keep your chin up re your problems.
> I had a call from the agent on Monday for a viewing at 2 pm today, then this morning they changed it to 4.30, then at 3 15 they called and cancelled. So i am not happy. But that is the way it goes I suppose. What was really annoying was I had a lot of yarn spread out on the settee for two blankets and of course had to gather that up and hide it away. I went and got one bag of it and have shaken it out across the settee and it is staying there . Childish I know, but satisfying. On the good side I went in search of a cardigan missing since Christmas and after rifling through 5 drawers and slamming them shut it was in the 6th one. It must have decided that continuing its game of hide and seek was not a wise option today. I was just tired as i spent yesterday afternoon calming my neighbours mother who turned up in tears at my door saying her daughter was not letting her in. In fact the daughter was out and she had forgotten. Son in law got in from work and took over, The poor woman has Altzheimers and I couldn't send her home as she wasn't sure of her own address.
> Take care all.


~~~Wow! Take a deep breath.....put your feet up....gather your needles and clack 'em to your heart's content! Grab a beverage, too, if you are so inclined. What a day or 2 you have had! Hope things improve from here.... :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Dawn, congrats on the new job. I hope you love it & it goes well.
> 
> Martina, sorry you are having such a bad time with your realtor, seems like this has happened several times. I don't blame you for being frustrated.
> 
> ...


~~~Both of these flowers are gorgeous! SO pretty! Thanks for the links! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Dawn-Congrats on the new job :thumbup:
> Caren-the barn is looking good.
> Hugs to all.
> 
> ...


~~~Yea for Gage! He's a great kid....and the others will soon learn that!
Good luck with a new lawyer. Sorry the first one wasn't responsive.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to KateB- Already half way through, even in Madeira!
> Happy Birthday to you!


~~~Happy happy birthday! Later greetings just extend the celebration! Hope you had a happy day! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> She said she usually does her stuff herself, so we will see there. I will be in charge of keeping track of attendance, lunch balances, call sub teachers, payroll, and a few other things I cant remember right now. Will be busy for sure!


~~~"Busy for sure" is an understatement! No more KTP in the middle of the day for you! What happened to the other sec'y? How many students in the school? Is it K-8? K-6? K-3?
You will be EXCELLENT in this job. SO happy for you!
:thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Julie- so happy to hear that your new cane is such a good fit for you. :thumbup: 

Thank you all for your kind comments on Gage, he really is a sweet kid. Whenever I tell him things like that he responds with ....your my Mom you are supposed to say that. lol.

Anyways I gave Greg a bit of money and said take our friend and his 2 kids(also going to Gages school) home and on the way stop by the Dairy Queen and get all 3 kids....Emma, Ayden and Gage a treat. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Looking good agnescr.


agnescr said:


> this is as far i have got on Charlotte the forth (row 46) hope Sorlenna see's it and can let me know if I am going in right direction


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We're getting weird storms through here too...hope your mouth is feeling much better soon.



Spider said:


> After a very stormy night the day is still humid and seems unsettled. There was lightning strikes near our lake place and buildings burnt down. Transformer were hit, it was really a stormy morning. Rain was over five inches in spots and under an inch not to far away.
> Sounds goofy for this time of year for sure.
> Still being lazy today. Mouth is really swollen inside but that is to be expected.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> presently I am a legal secretary, and I enjoy the work and I like my boss as a person, however since I was gone during surgery and chemo he just let everything go except his daily work for the clients. I have been back a year next month, wow where did the time go?, and have been trying to get him to pay attention to other things that would make the other things run more smoothly and he just wont. He started doing the bookkeeping hap hazardly as he works on each clients file, didnt bill people who had balances due for past work and is not good now about putting in time. I have a stack of people that he needs to check time entries from May on for and he just keeps putting it off. He is too busy for just one person to keep up with him and the bookkeeping and he doesnt want to listen to suggestions on how to try and get things organized and back on track. I just cant deal with the disorganization anymore. Yesterday was nothing but him bringing me one thing and then another and each one was I need this done today, I need this done today. The other lady who works part time is very lacksadaisal (sure thats spelled wrong) in her work shes good at the typing, but misfiles consistently and takes no initiative to do anything else. I am not being paid to be office manager and have no benefits or options of getting benefits, which I definitely need.
> 
> This is a year round job, 2 weeks vacation, 10 sick days, 3 personal days, and we are gone when the teachers are gone, except for the summer. so I get two weeks at Christmas, Spring break 1 week and every other holiday the teachers get. I have health insurance for right now at $60.00 a month, that will change after the first of the year but she's not sure to what yet. the only bad, hard to adjust to, thing is only paid once a month. That will work out though, just take some getting used to it.
> 
> Wow! so sorry for the book. Thank you all for your good wishes and prayers that helped. You and your families, friends are in my prayers everyday.


~~~Your "book" was interesting...no need to apologize. :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We've had several heavy rains today but as of now my DGS's baseball practice is still on so I am just hoping it won't be horribly humid now. I have to pick him up in about 50 minutes so I have an alarm set so I won't be late. Going to take the yarn & needles and start on my homework for the Colorwork cowl workshop at KAP. Will check back in later.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

agnescr said:


> now going to read backwards....see what I have missed over last few days


Me, too, Agnes, although in my case, it is weeks, rather than days. The grandchildren went back to school today, so I hope I can now begin to get back into some sort of routine and catch up on what has been happening in KP world.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes. It's a bit of a bittersweet day today as this was the due date of my DIL's baby that she miscarried in March, so I can't help thinking what might have been. However, when I got up this morning and looked out there was a beautiful rainbow touching the sea....some kind of sign, who knows, but it did comfort me. I feel so much for my DIL today (they've gone away on holiday too) and I'd hoped that she would be pregnant again by today, but nothing so far. Anyway, enough of the pity party (a great expression that I learnt on here) and on with the rest of the day. I hope you can make out the 'bit' of rainbow on the photo.


~~~Beautiful rainbow! I'm sure it is some kind of sign, too. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it is time we had a group hug in return!
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of the Tea Party}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


~~~Thanks for the hug! Always welcomed! Right back attcha'! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it is time we had a group hug in return!
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of the Tea Party}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


~~~Thanks for the hug! Always welcomed! Right back attcha'! :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to KateB- Already half way through, even in Madeira!
> Happy Birthday to you!


Late happy birthday wishes from me. Hope it was a wonderful day!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

jknappva said:


> I can't have houseplants or cut flowers. My cat thinks they're her snacks!!
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 2:25pm and I am just getting on here now. Errands are done. Gage was complaining that his underwear was to small today. Oooops, now I know what I forgot to get for back to school.
> 
> Bought a couch at the local bibles for mission store. A full 3 seater for 35$, perfect shape, no stains, no smells. The set in the living room are at least 18 yrs old and look it too.
> 
> ...


~~~Sounds like a much better day! The yellow chenille yarn looks great! What are you going to do with it?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

agnescr said:


> this is as far i have got on Charlotte the forth (row 46) hope Sorlenna see's it and can let me know if I am going in right direction


~~~Was the pattern posted on the KTP? I missed it. Where is it available?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Was the pattern posted on the KTP? I missed it. Where is it available?


I can't remember where on the TP (this week or last?) I posted the photo--it is up on Ravelry now and I posted it in the designer section here (going back through my posts...have been a real chatterbox lately!)--but I want to say at the end of last week's?

Edit: photo on page 79 of last week's.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-280988-79.html#5949326


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> this is as far i have got on Charlotte the forth (row 46) hope Sorlenna see's it and can let me know if I am going in right direction


It's beautiful and, of course, I love the color!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Me, too, Agnes, although in my case, it is weeks, rather than days. The grandchildren went back to school today, so I hope I can now begin to get back into some sort of routine and catch up on what has been happening in KP world.


Hope you can visit with us more often since the DGKs are in school.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie- so happy to hear that your new cane is such a good fit for you. :thumbup:
> 
> Thank you all for your kind comments on Gage, he really is a sweet kid. Whenever I tell him things like that he responds with ....your my Mom you are supposed to say that. lol.
> 
> Anyways I gave Greg a bit of money and said take our friend and his 2 kids(also going to Gages school) home and on the way stop by the Dairy Queen and get all 3 kids....Emma, Ayden and Gage a treat. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: 
Have you heard yet from the new Lawyer? I certainly hope so.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd post a few pictures of the progress on the barn.
> 
> It looks wonderful, Caren!! I bet you can hardly wait until it all done.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Rookie is so right. At least here as the school secretary you also qualify for the teacher retirement program (TRS) and all the same benefits teachers have. The positives will far outweigh any possible negatives. I am so happy for you.


Yes it is the same here insurance and retirement are the same as for teachers will be in IMRF (illinois municipal retirement fund) and insurance is controlled by teachers contract which is up the end of this school year so that why insurance will change after first of year


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Wow! Take a deep breath.....put your feet up....gather your needles and clack 'em to your heart's content! Grab a beverage, too, if you are so inclined. What a day or 2 you have had! Hope things improve from here.... :lol:


Thanks to you and all others who commented for your understanding.
Today I sacked the agent, well gave them the required 14 day notice and realising the house insurance is due for renewal decided to have a really good search for my rings which have been missing for several weeks. I was going to put in a claim and hopefully get some sort of compensation before it ran out. Well, great news I found them! So happy as money wouldn't have been the same. Must have been my day for some good luck. I hope all have a good day soon.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Great Bend where it is currently 13.8C/57F at 07:51. Popping in for a quick moment before heading out the door. Should be able to do some type of catch up this afternoon.
> 
> Today's coffee and a neat idea for those little ones for Halloween.
> 
> Healing energy to all those in need and HUGS all the way around the world and back. Have a Groovy Day!!!


Hmmmm. Is the "neat idea' just for little ones? I love candy corn!!!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~"Busy for sure" is an understatement! No more KTP in the middle of the day for you! What happened to the other sec'y? How many students in the school? Is it K-8? K-6? K-3?
> You will be EXCELLENT in this job. SO happy for you!
> :thumbup:


She was fired not sure why have that she was lazy a and didn't do what she should have. I do know she didn't have the bookkeeping experience as the principle told me that she wasnt doing the payroll and she definitely wanted someone with bookkeeping experience so can be brought back in house

It is K-8


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Martina happy you found your rings! 

Spider hope your feeling very soon!!

{{{{Group hug}}}}


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

News on Napa. My DD's office will be closed for months. One of the other doctors kindly lent her his office half days on Wed. And all day Saturday. Her lease is up in Oct. She is still thinking of alternatives. Meanwhile DGD just started school todayas her school was closed due to Quake. We will visit the last week in September.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh poor Mom.... I feel for her - wait until he doesn't want to leave school!!!! Kids are just heartbreakers lol!


machriste said:


> My little grandson Simon (age 3) started pre-school today. I took my daughter out for coffee after she dropped him off. She said he got to the third step from the door and stopped. She told she thought they should go in and see what kind of trucks they had. That did it. When I left her to go back home I asked her how she was doing. She said, "My heart is still up in my throat!"


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

machriste said:


> AZ, we used to blend Boost or Ensure with ice cream for my Dad and make it his bedtime treat, so it didn't spoil his meals. Chocolate Boost with vanilla ice cream, or vice versa.


 :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> And how would one go about finding out whether those things are in the vitamins?


It should be listed on the label. I only take Vitamin D since that is what my doctor asked me to take due to a deficiency of it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> It should be listed on the label. I only take Vitamin D since that is what my doctor asked me to take due to a deficiency of it.


I did read the label on mine and didn't see any of those things. Of course, that doesn't mean they aren't there...well, I will continue taking them as they do help--if I forget for a day or two, I can feel it.

Knitting on Tabitha's Tree tonight--only up to row 32 but should move a bit faster now that I'm past the pattern rows. 

Martina, glad you found the rings and maybe the new agent will be the trick! Here's hoping!

Joy, sorry to hear about DD and DGD. It's going to take a while to clean it all up.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Caren...The barn is coming along nicely. So glad that it is being built before winter sets in.

Nittergma...hope you are feeling better soon.

Dawn....I am so happy for you for your new job. Will we still get to see you at KAP?

Happy Birthday to KateB. Loved the rainbow picture.

Not remembering much else to say. I need to get some sleep so I can be up at 2:30 AM and be at work before 4 AM. I will be doing that for Friday and Saturday so not able to stay up late and do much. Good thing I have secured KAP weekend with use of my vacation time as we are already advised of working every weekend for the month of Sept. and I know we are heading into our 4th quarter and things really pick up for us during the 4th quarter and added to that we have a special project that I have been helping with for almost a year now and it is going to keep us busy for the last quarter of the year and well into 2015. Good thing I qualify for 4 weeks vacation next year so I can use some time when I want it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am on the lookout for shawl patterns- a fairly small one is what I have been asked- thought I would make one in a standard yarn -not the eyelash ones I have been doing- will be checking out Ravelry- always looking for free stuff.
> Bit of a miserable day here, so far- very wet, and end of the working week- I am hoping to go to the garden centre- I want to get some potting mix-and it would be good to get some veges started- I love those multi -coloured lettuces- stupid me agreeing to sell my big pots- also got to do something about my watering system.


Dee's Ashton might be an option. It's a shawlette but you can add repeats of the pattern if you want it bigger. It's charted but might be written can't remember. However she explains as she goes,could be a good learning project for you. She is on KP as Stevieland and I think Ravelry,her Ashton is a free pattern


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I can't have houseplants or cut flowers. My cat thinks they're her snacks!!
> Junek


We have some Geraniums in pots in our backyard and are currently looking after Vicky's rabbit. Maryanne noticed bloody looking liquid in her cage the other day. Started panicking and then said she's been eating geranium flowers, which we knew because she had pink down her front. So figure we have a healthy rabbit and now have cut geraniums inside


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I can't remember where on the TP (this week or last?) I posted the photo--it is up on Ravelry now and I posted it in the designer section here (going back through my posts...have been a real chatterbox lately!)--but I want to say at the end of last week's?
> 
> Edit: photo on page 79 of last week's.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-280988-79.html#5949326


~~~Thank you. Found the picture. The directions are on Ravelry, right?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks to you and all others who commented for your understanding.
> Today I sacked the agent, well gave them the required 14 day notice and realising the house insurance is due for renewal decided to have a really good search for my rings which have been missing for several weeks. I was going to put in a claim and hopefully get some sort of compensation before it ran out. Well, great news I found them! So happy as money wouldn't have been the same. Must have been my day for some good luck. I hope all have a good day soon.


That is a better sounding day. A new agent can't be any less successful than your current one. And what a relief to have found your rings-some money can't replace


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks to you and all others who commented for your understanding.
> Today I sacked the agent, well gave them the required 14 day notice and realising the house insurance is due for renewal decided to have a really good search for my rings which have been missing for several weeks. I was going to put in a claim and hopefully get some sort of compensation before it ran out. Well, great news I found them! So happy as money wouldn't have been the same. Must have been my day for some good luck. I hope all have a good day soon.


~~~You were due! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Forgotten what the substance was- but I think it was one of NanaCaren's young friends- but that was a very long time ago.


I am waiting on a reply from my sis as to what the name of the supplement was. It caused such damaged and totally ruined my nephews chances at sports.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Had a nice time at DGS's baseball practice. Stopped and got him a kid's cheeseburger meal on the way home and he promptly spilled the entire coke on the floorboard....oh well.....was planning on having it cleaned before the KAP trip so definitely will do so now. He felt so bad but I told him to to worry. Picked up a pizza for myself and DD after I dropped DGS off at home. Youngest DD has to do a morning shift as the barista tomorrow and has to be at work at 6 a.m. She's already headed to bed; know she will be so tired. I'm filling in for oldest DD at the parents breakfast for the 5th grade DGD in the morning. Have to be at the school at 7:45 so I'm going to take a couple of melatonin and call it a night shortly. 

Continued prayers to all in need and a big {{{{{HUG}}}}} to everyone. TTYL


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

A good night picture from tonight just before it got really dark. 

I have had an unexpected full day and and ready for bed. have type put a post three times and it is somewhere in cyber space. I give up for tonight. 

Healing energy for those in need and HUGS for all. Pleasant dreams and may everyone wake refreshed and stress/pain free.
nite nite


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> ALS is also a terrible disease! It robs you of your body. My mother's mind was sharp until the day she died. She was always so active...I can imagine how terrible it was to be trapped in her body. When she finally passed away, my daughter who was in her 30's said, Grandma is whole again and isn't tied to that da** body! Although I still miss her almost 20 yrs later, it was a blessing for her!
> Junek


I felt the same when my step-dad went, that was also 20 yrs ago


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Dee's Ashton might be an option. It's a shawlette but you can add repeats of the pattern if you want it bigger. It's charted but might be written can't remember. However she explains as she goes,could be a good learning project for you. She is on KP as Stevieland and I think Ravelry,her Ashton is a free pattern


The Ashton is the first lace project I did, such a well written pattern, easy to follow.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> Dee's Ashton might be an option. It's a shawlette but you can add repeats of the pattern if you want it bigger. It's charted but might be written can't remember. However she explains as she goes,could be a good learning project for you. She is on KP as Stevieland and I think Ravelry,her Ashton is a free pattern


When I was researching shawl(ette) patterns, Ashton was one recommended for teaching you how to use charts for knitting. It has LOTS of explanations and diagrams. I haven't knitted it but have browsed thru the charts/directions and you should be able to figure it out-- she is quite explicit. My only objection is that it is triangular and I can't wear those.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, we all knit different things. But it is fun.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Martina, so glad you found your rings, something like that is irreplaceable.I must say I have been very lucky with lost things, the biggest diamond fell out of my engagement ring several years ago, I found It just before I hit it with the vacuum, saw it in the rug, I also lost a watch DH had given me while working in the yard, I was throwing weeds in the bush & tilling, found it handing on a tree branch. I think I definitely have horse shoes up my
a--. Lol

We had a nice afternoon, I controlled myself at the pampered chef party & we had a really good visit with my friend. She is a real crafty lady & has several projects on the go, she refinishes & repurposed old furniture. Some really amazing things.
We got almost home & we go a major downpour. I'm hoping it is now so wet that the garden won't freeze anymore tonight.. We are predicted to get a killing frost next week on the full moon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thank you. Found the picture. The directions are on Ravelry, right?


Yes, the pattern is there now (it is a chart).

There was also a rather detailed KAL here with the Ashton, I believe, which should answer any questions. I made that one a while ago...wonder where I put it?! :roll:


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I was thinking about that very incident just the other day. I cannot remember who it was, either. But I think it was a muscle building supplement bought at GNC. I think that's the name of the store. It's the one that sells all the supplements.


I know that you should always have a physical behind you for most of these muscle building suppliments as they can often overwhelm the liver and or kidneys and sometimes
the impairment of these organs cannot be determined without the proper tests and the diet must have certain balance before they can be determined safe. Marlark


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi everyone! I have been busy the last 2 weeks and haven't made here. I am missing everyone! I had the pleasure of seeing Carol today! I wish I could have stayed longer but just couldn't. Carol joined our knitting group. I hope you had a good time after I left. I don't know if I told you all, but our daughter has had problems the last couple of years with pulmonary ventricular contractions and palpitations. Today she had an echo cardiogram and stress test, which is why I couldn't stay longer at the knitting group. I went with her so I could watch Arriana. Great news! The cardioligist told her other than the occasional extra beat there was nothing to worry about. No restrictions! And Arriana is getting so she isn't quite as attached to mommy as she has been, so other than extremely tired arms from holding her, we had a good day. It only took a little over an hour for the tests and she was such a good little girl for me! 

I am keeping everyone in my thoughts and prayers. 

Tami


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll bet it is and so much inspiration from the others.



sassafras123 said:


> Rookie, we all knit different things. But it is fun.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hi everyone! I have been busy the last 2 weeks and haven't made here. I am missing everyone! I had the pleasure of seeing Carol today! I wish I could have stayed longer but just couldn't. Carol joined our knitting group. I hope you had a good time after I left. I don't know if I told you all, but our daughter has had problems the last couple of years with pulmonary ventricular contractions and palpitations. Today she had an echo cardiogram and stress test, which is why I couldn't stay longer at the knitting group. I went with her so I could watch Arriana. Great news! The cardioligist told her other than the occasional extra beat there was nothing to worry about. No restrictions! And Arriana is getting so she isn't quite as attached to mommy as she has been, so other than extremely tired arms from holding her, we had a good day. It only took a little over an hour for the tests and she was such a good little girl for me!
> 
> I am keeping everyone in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Tami


good to see you again.
It's so much easier for everyone once the kids are willing to leave Mum for a while. And what great news about your daughter.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> When I was researching shawl(ette) patterns, Ashton was one recommended for teaching you how to use charts for knitting. It has LOTS of explanations and diagrams. I haven't knitted it but have browsed thru the charts/directions and you should be able to figure it out-- she is quite explicit. My only objection is that it is triangular and I can't wear those.


I have knitted 6 ashtons...my first time with charts and it was easy to do.can be knitted in any weight yarn, made as big or as small as you like.the last one i did i added beads and stuck to the size in pattern as I only had one small skein, only just made it with a couple of yards left over.
Lots of free shawl patterns on ravelry,but each person i have started on shawl/lace knitting I started them on Ashton


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Belated birthday wishes to KateB, hope you are enjoying your holiday


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Caren barn sure looks good, as do the pictures and coffee :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Dawn great news on new job
healing thoughts to all with health issues
Great news on lost rings...and replacement of agent


mmmm gone brain dead cant remember what else I was going to comment on so I guess I didnt take much in when reading TP


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I haven't managed to read back very far, but at least there do seem to be several bits of good news, which is always the best sort. My best wishes to you all, whether you are dealing with positive or negative events.

Today is our wedding anniversary, the 46th I think, so we are going to treat ourselves to lunch out. It will only be a light meal, as today is also our son-in-law's birthday and they are coming over to eat with us this evening. I will get a beef bourguinon in the slow cooker before we go out then I should be able to enjoy some family time when they arrive.

I will check back this evening to see what the day has brought to everyone else.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I haven't managed to read back very far, but at least there do seem to be several bits of good news, which is always the best sort. My best wishes to you all, whether you are dealing with positive or negative events.
> 
> Today is our wedding anniversary, the 46th I think, so we are going to treat ourselves to lunch out. It will only be a light meal, as today is also our son-in-law's birthday and they are coming over to eat with us this evening. I will get a beef bourguinon in the slow cooker before we go out then I should be able to enjoy some family time when they arrive.
> 
> I will check back this evening to see what the day has brought to everyone else.


Congratualtions on your wedding anniversary- worth treating yourself to a meal out.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Kathleendoris congrats to both of you enjoy your day and a happy birthdat to S-I-N


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Today is our wedding anniversary, the 46th I think, so we are going to treat ourselves to lunch out. It will only be a light meal, as today is also our son-in-law's birthday and they are coming over to eat with us this evening. I will get a beef bourguinon in the slow cooker before we go out then I should be able to enjoy some family time when they arrive.

Enjoy your day. Kindly share your beef slow cooker recipe. Thanks.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Today is our wedding anniversary, the 46th I think, so we are going to treat ourselves to lunch out. It will only be a light meal, as today is also our son-in-law's birthday and they are coming over to eat with us this evening. I will get a beef bourguinon in the slow cooker before we go out then I should be able to enjoy some family time when they arrive.
> 
> Enjoy your day. Kindly share your beef slow cooker recipe. Thanks.


To raise it to the dignity of a recipe would be overstating things. It is just a beef stew, containing beef, lardons, carrots, onions, a little garlic, some thyme, and the all important ingredient, red wine. Traditionally, it should be a burgundy, but I make it with whatever is available. It is one of those dishes for which I do not measure precisely, but with long, slow cooking, it always seems to work!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love that dish too....and it's starting to turn cooler here that a good hearty meal like that really hits the spot. I had to look up lardons. I figured it was some kind of fat with the word "lard" in it. I think we'd substitute bacon or pancetta.



Kathleendoris said:


> To raise it to the dignity of a recipe would be overstating things. It is just a beef stew, containing beef, lardons, carrots, onions, a little garlic, some thyme, and the all important ingredient, red wine. Traditionally, it should be a burgundy, but I make it with whatever is available. It is one of those dishes for which I do not measure precisely, but with long, slow cooking, it always seems to work!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks to you and all others who commented for your understanding.
> Today I sacked the agent, well gave them the required 14 day notice and realising the house insurance is due for renewal decided to have a really good search for my rings which have been missing for several weeks. I was going to put in a claim and hopefully get some sort of compensation before it ran out. Well, great news I found them! So happy as money wouldn't have been the same. Must have been my day for some good luck. I hope all have a good day soon.


I'm so glad you found your rings..money would definitely not be the same!
It's a shame you now have to find another realtor. I sure hope you can soon find a buyer.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Yes it is the same here insurance and retirement are the same as for teachers will be in IMRF (illinois municipal retirement fund) and insurance is controlled by teachers contract which is up the end of this school year so that why insurance will change after first of year


One of the best decisions I made in my life was going to work in city government--public library. Of course, the benefits were excellent for retirement since the economy was so good. But several years ago, they changed retirement benefits for future retirees dramatically. They won't be paying a portion of health insurance and now employees have to pay into their retirement fund. I never had to pay into mine while working. Of course, now I have to pay taxes on it but that's not bad at all.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> It should be listed on the label. I only take Vitamin D since that is what my doctor asked me to take due to a deficiency of it.


I take vitamin D, too, and so does my sister. I heard that most people in the northern hemisphere are deficient in it. But if you're in the sun a lot, there's a chance of skin cancer!! Sort of a catch-22 situation!
Junek


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> To raise it to the dignity of a recipe would be overstating things. It is just a beef stew, containing beef, lardons, carrots, onions, a little garlic, some thyme, and the all important ingredient, red wine. Traditionally, it should be a burgundy, but I make it with whatever is available. It is one of those dishes for which I do not measure precisely, but with long, slow cooking, it always seems to work!


I use venison when available and we almost always have it for Christmas Day dinner with mashed potatoes. I use a lot of mushrooms in it. Season with salt, pepper, bay leaves and garlic cloves.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> We have some Geraniums in pots in our backyard and are currently looking after Vicky's rabbit. Maryanne noticed bloody looking liquid in her cage the other day. Started panicking and then said she's been eating geranium flowers, which we knew because she had pink down her front. So figure we have a healthy rabbit and now have cut geraniums inside


But what a relief that it was something she ate. At least, we know those flowers are safe to nibble! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am waiting on a reply from my sis as to what the name of the supplement was. It caused such damaged and totally ruined my nephews chances at sports.


I was thinking about him the other day and wondered how he was doing. But couldn't remember who had written about him so I couldn't ask. 
I'm sorry he has after affects but glad he lived. Does he have any disabilities as a result other than no sports? Of course to an active young man, that's disappointing, I'm sure!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had a nice time at DGS's baseball practice. Stopped and got him a kid's cheeseburger meal on the way home and he promptly spilled the entire coke on the floorboard....oh well.....was planning on having it cleaned before the KAP trip so definitely will do so now. He felt so bad but I told him to to worry. Picked up a pizza for myself and DD after I dropped DGS off at home. Youngest DD has to do a morning shift as the barista tomorrow and has to be at work at 6 a.m. She's already headed to bed; know she will be so tired. I'm filling in for oldest DD at the parents breakfast for the 5th grade DGD in the morning. Have to be at the school at 7:45 so I'm going to take a couple of melatonin and call it a night shortly.
> 
> Continued prayers to all in need and a big {{{{{HUG}}}}} to everyone. TTYL


Sounds like you're going to have a busy school year. But I know you're happy they're close by so you can help!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hi everyone! I have been busy the last 2 weeks and haven't made here. I am missing everyone! I had the pleasure of seeing Carol today! I wish I could have stayed longer but just couldn't. Carol joined our knitting group. I hope you had a good time after I left. I don't know if I told you all, but our daughter has had problems the last couple of years with pulmonary ventricular contractions and palpitations. Today she had an echo cardiogram and stress test, which is why I couldn't stay longer at the knitting group. I went with her so I could watch Arriana. Great news! The cardioligist told her other than the occasional extra beat there was nothing to worry about. No restrictions! And Arriana is getting so she isn't quite as attached to mommy as she has been, so other than extremely tired arms from holding her, we had a good day. It only took a little over an hour for the tests and she was such a good little girl for me!
> 
> I am keeping everyone in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Tami


Carol told us about your knitting group and said she saw you.
That's good news about your daughter and the tests gave you an excuse to have quality time with Arianna!
If I get particularly stress, I get extra heartbeats and have for years. I never mentioned it to my Dr. since my EKG's show a heartbeat as regular as a Timex watch! LOL!!
When it happens, I just cut out my caffeine for a few weeks and try to figure out what I was stressed about.
With a baby and small children, I can surely understand her getting thoroughly checked!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I haven't managed to read back very far, but at least there do seem to be several bits of good news, which is always the best sort. My best wishes to you all, whether you are dealing with positive or negative events.
> 
> Today is our wedding anniversary, the 46th I think, so we are going to treat ourselves to lunch out. It will only be a light meal, as today is also our son-in-law's birthday and they are coming over to eat with us this evening. I will get a beef bourguinon in the slow cooker before we go out then I should be able to enjoy some family time when they arrive.
> 
> I will check back this evening to see what the day has brought to everyone else.


Happy anniversary to you and your DH and happy birthday to your son,!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Forgotten what the substance was- but I think it was one of NanaCaren's young friends- but that was a very long time ago.


Thanks Julie. You are right and what a great memory you have. She has contacted me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well off to bed. See you all tomorrow morning my time when I start the next TP- hopefully later than usual as I would like to not be awake at 6.30am.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider said:


> Happy Birthday Kate.
> Finally slept last night until at three am, we were woke up to tornado sirens going off all over. So all three of us got up and got dressed to go downstairs in the apt building but ended up waiting it out and going back to bed. But tired and goofy feeling this morning. Probably the pain pill.
> Congrats Dawn you will love it and be such a great fit with all the little ones. And to have the holidays off will be wonderful. So proud of you.


How frightening to be awakened by the tornado sirens. See in your next post that buildings burned and more from a lightning strike. So glad you are all ok. 5" of rain, wow, that really was some scary scorn. Stay safe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it is time we had a group hug in return!
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of the Tea Party}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


How about another one today? 
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Hugs All!!!!}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 2:25pm and I am just getting on here now. Errands are done. Gage was complaining that his underwear was to small today. Oooops, now I know what I forgot to get for back to school.
> 
> Bought a couch at the local bibles for mission store. A full 3 seater for 35$, perfect shape, no stains, no smells. The set in the living room are at least 18 yrs old and look it too.
> 
> ...


Wonderful finds Mel, a couch in great shape is hard to find at all most times, so for $35, that was just meant to be. The yarn is great, now to see what you knit up with it. 
Hope to read that you heard from back from the lawyer yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I can't have houseplants or cut flowers. My cat thinks they're her snacks!!
> Junek


 :shock: You are saying they aren't snacks? LOL! My cats will nibble on cactus when I have it in the house. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

agnescr said:


> this is as far i have got on Charlotte the forth (row 46) hope Sorlenna see's it and can let me know if I am going in right direction


Oh it's lovely! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> After a very stormy night the day is still humid and seems unsettled. There was lightning strikes near our lake place and buildings burnt down. Transformer were hit, it was really a stormy morning. Rain was over five inches in spots and under an inch not to far away.
> Sounds goofy for this time of year for sure.
> Still being lazy today. Mouth is really swollen inside but that is to be expected.


Oh wow, that's scary, so glad that you are all okay and that you didn't have any fire or anything. Hoping that you have some relief from the swelling soon.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I haven't managed to read back very far, but at least there do seem to be several bits of good news, which is always the best sort. My best wishes to you all, whether you are dealing with positive or negative events.
> 
> Today is our wedding anniversary, the 46th I think, so we are going to treat ourselves to lunch out. It will only be a light meal, as today is also our son-in-law's birthday and they are coming over to eat with us this evening. I will get a beef bourguinon in the slow cooker before we go out then I should be able to enjoy some family time when they arrive.
> 
> I will check back this evening to see what the day has brought to everyone else.


Happy Anniversary to you!!!! We will have our 41 in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I use venison when available and we almost always have it for Christmas Day dinner with mashed potatoes. I use a lot of mushrooms in it. Season with salt, pepper, bay leaves and garlic cloves.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Yes, that is the great thing about dishes like this - you can vary them and adapt them according to what ingredients are readily available! I don't suppose I ever make it exactly the same way twice, but the end result is always good. My style of cooking is very much along the lines of working with what I have, which is why I will never be a great baker, since baking depends much more on precise measurements and correct ingredients.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I think this would be so yummy.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/food-network-kitchens/watermelon-fruit-basket-cake.html


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> A good night picture from tonight just before it got really dark.
> 
> I have had an unexpected full day and and ready for bed. have type put a post three times and it is somewhere in cyber space. I give up for tonight.
> 
> ...


Beautiful moon Caren. Hope you had sweet dreams.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hi everyone! I have been busy the last 2 weeks and haven't made here. I am missing everyone! I had the pleasure of seeing Carol today! I wish I could have stayed longer but just couldn't. Carol joined our knitting group. I hope you had a good time after I left. I don't know if I told you all, but our daughter has had problems the last couple of years with pulmonary ventricular contractions and palpitations. Today she had an echo cardiogram and stress test, which is why I couldn't stay longer at the knitting group. I went with her so I could watch Arriana. Great news! The cardioligist told her other than the occasional extra beat there was nothing to worry about. No restrictions! And Arriana is getting so she isn't quite as attached to mommy as she has been, so other than extremely tired arms from holding her, we had a good day. It only took a little over an hour for the tests and she was such a good little girl for me!
> 
> I am keeping everyone in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Tami


Wonderful news on you daughter, that's fabulous. And good news too that Arriana is doing better about being away from her mommy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I haven't managed to read back very far, but at least there do seem to be several bits of good news, which is always the best sort. My best wishes to you all, whether you are dealing with positive or negative events.
> 
> Today is our wedding anniversary, the 46th I think, so we are going to treat ourselves to lunch out. It will only be a light meal, as today is also our son-in-law's birthday and they are coming over to eat with us this evening. I will get a beef bourguinon in the slow cooker before we go out then I should be able to enjoy some family time when they arrive.
> 
> I will check back this evening to see what the day has brought to everyone else.


Happy Anniversary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I think this would be so yummy.
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/food-network-kitchens/watermelon-fruit-basket-cake.html


Oh yum!! It would be fun too. :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Carol told us about your knitting group and said she saw you.
> That's good news about your daughter and the tests gave you an excuse to have quality time with Arianna!
> If I get particularly stress, I get extra heartbeats and have for years. I never mentioned it to my Dr. since my EKG's show a heartbeat as regular as a Timex watch! LOL!!
> When it happens, I just cut out my caffeine for a few weeks and try to figure out what I was stressed about.
> ...


Amber started with problems a couple of years ago. No insurance of course. Her s/I took her to the er and the gave her anti-anxiety meds that temporarily took care of the problem and referee her to her dr. Dr monitored things and handled with meds. While pregnant the symptoms went away. They now have insurance. So she had a holter? Monitor for 24 hours. It showed pulmonary ventricular contractions and palpitations even when she didn't think she was having any problems so she was referred to a cardiologist. I am so relieved and so is she!

Arriana is now 7 months old. Already! She has 3 teeth and the way she's getting up several times a night, more on the way. She got 2in 2 days! She is starting to eat real food and reaching for what/who she wants. Her little personality is starting to show! She stole some of her other grandma's chocolate ice cream on Monday!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful moon Caren. Hope you had sweet dreams.


Thank you  I had very sweet dreams of wonderful times ahead.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good morning Caren, how is your day dawning? It a nice chilly morning here, still leaving the windows open all night so it's really feeling like fall early in the mornings, not that I'm ready for winter, but I do love spring and fall.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you  I had very sweet dreams of wonderful times ahead.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey ladies, it is 9:30am and I am checking in before work today. Doing 10:30am to 7pm. Friday again already, will look for the new ktp when I get home tonight.

Gage headed off to school with his new friend Geoffrey. Makes this mama happy.

Got to run and get a shower, going to be a long day.

Love and hugs to you all. :-D


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning Caren, how is your day dawning? It a nice chilly morning here, still leaving the windows open all night so it's really feeling like fall early in the mornings, not that I'm ready for winter, but I do love spring and fall.


Boy do we think alike. I love Spring and Fall. The humidity is gone and the days are so nice.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Boy do we think alike. I love Spring and Fall. The humidity is gone and the days are so nice.


 :thumbup: And the temps are perfect for just enjoying.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Spider, it is inspirational to see others knit beautiful things.
Wow, 5" of rain in one day. That is 2" more than we get in a good year.
Congratulations on birthdays and anniversaries.
Tami, glad DD is well and you had time with Arianna. Seven months is a fun age as you watch their little personalities develop.
Well, Maya and I are off for our walk. The sun has just come up.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning Caren, how is your day dawning? It a nice chilly morning here, still leaving the windows open all night so it's really feeling like fall early in the mornings, not that I'm ready for winter, but I do love spring and fall.


Good morning Kaye, how is your day thus far? My day is so far not too bad. Too warm for my liking the air con has been running for over an hour now. It didn't shut off until well after midnight. It is 25c/77f right now and supposed to get even hotter up too 28.8c/84f. I will have melted by the end of the day for sure.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a very sunny and warm Great Bend where it is too warm for me already. We are expected to have a high of 28.8c/84f. I sure hope there is a bit of wind with it today unlike yesterday barely even a breeze. 

Today's beverage and a picture from earlier this morning and some of natures sweets 

Healing energy to those needing it. HUGS for everyone and a smile to pass along to brighten the day.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> How about another one today?
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Hugs All!!!!}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Count me in!

I did have a plant eater at one point, a cat I got from a friend--she would eat stuff right down to the dirt. :shock: The Boys I have now don't bother them, though I do try to have plants that are not so appealing and the spider plant is surrounded by sharp cacti so they can't get at it, just in case. When it starts to make babies I want to put it in a hanging pot.

Happy anniversary, Kathleendoris & DH!

Glad the storm has passed, Spider. I remember some really crazy ones (one night I woke up and thought we were being bombed--seriously--before I realized it was a storm). They can feel unreal at times.

I made it up to row 40-something last night, so it's going along, and writing out the pattern made me realize I'd left something out of the charted version, so that was a Good Thing! Agnes, bless her, found an error on the Charlotte chart which is now fixed, so she gets a big :thumbup: ! I don't know what I'd do without y'all. Where's the icon for a big ole lovey heart?! :mrgreen:

Off to work now--glad it is Friday! This week I expected to be busy, but it's had a few other "surprises" that rather threw me for a loop. Nothing permanent, though, thank goodness.

Hugs, blessings, & healing thoughts for all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Kaye, how is your day thus far? My day is so far not too bad. Too warm for my liking the air con has been running for over an hour now. It didn't shut off until well after midnight. It is 25c/77f right now and supposed to get even hotter up too 28.8c/84f. I will have melted by the end of the day for sure.


So far so good.  
We will only get up to a high of 66F supposedly, but we'll see, then supposed to be back up in the 80s next week. Haven't had to use our air con for a week or so, so that's been nice. You will be glad when fall really hits your area I know.  
This morning feels like Halloween time to me.  I wonder if it's too early to start decorating. LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very sunny and warm Great Bend where it is too warm for me already. We are expected to have a high of 28.8c/84f. I sure hope there is a bit of wind with it today unlike yesterday barely even a breeze.
> 
> Today's beverage and a picture from earlier this morning and some of natures sweets
> 
> Healing energy to those needing it. HUGS for everyone and a smile to pass along to brighten the day.


Beautiful, and yum, the berries would be really good right now, which reminds me I have blueberries in the fridge, should go make the muffins that I wanted to make with them. 
Have a great day, please do not melt. :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Count me in!
> 
> I did have a plant eater at one point, a cat I got from a friend--she would eat stuff right down to the dirt. :shock: The Boys I have now don't bother them, though I do try to have plants that are not so appealing and the spider plant is surrounded by sharp cacti so they can't get at it, just in case. When it starts to make babies I want to put it in a hanging pot.
> 
> ...


Have a great day!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great news about your daughter, you must be very relieved.



tami_ohio said:


> Hi everyone! I have been busy the last 2 weeks and haven't made here. I am missing everyone! I had the pleasure of seeing Carol today! I wish I could have stayed longer but just couldn't. Carol joined our knitting group. I hope you had a good time after I left. I don't know if I told you all, but our daughter has had problems the last couple of years with pulmonary ventricular contractions and palpitations. Today she had an echo cardiogram and stress test, which is why I couldn't stay longer at the knitting group. I went with her so I could watch Arriana. Great news! The cardioligist told her other than the occasional extra beat there was nothing to worry about. No restrictions! And Arriana is getting so she isn't quite as attached to mommy as she has been, so other than extremely tired arms from holding her, we had a good day. It only took a little over an hour for the tests and she was such a good little girl for me!
> 
> I am keeping everyone in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Tami


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Congratulations on your anniversary. Hope you have a great day.



Kathleendoris said:


> I haven't managed to read back very far, but at least there do seem to be several bits of good news, which is always the best sort. My best wishes to you all, whether you are dealing with positive or negative events.
> 
> Today is our wedding anniversary, the 46th I think, so we are going to treat ourselves to lunch out. It will only be a light meal, as today is also our son-in-law's birthday and they are coming over to eat with us this evening. I will get a beef bourguinon in the slow cooker before we go out then I should be able to enjoy some family time when they arrive.
> 
> I will check back this evening to see what the day has brought to everyone else.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: You are saying they aren't snacks? LOL! My cats will nibble on cactus when I have it in the house. :roll:


I'm the only person in the world that can kill a cactus and I have!!! So no danger of her nibbling on that! CATS! There's no figuring them out. You'd think the cactus spines would discourage them.
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I think this would be so yummy.
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/food-network-kitchens/watermelon-fruit-basket-cake.html


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I think this would be so yummy.
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/food-network-kitchens/watermelon-fruit-basket-cake.html


I think you're right. It looks delicious and perfect for summer!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Amber started with problems a couple of years ago. No insurance of course. Her s/I took her to the er and the gave her anti-anxiety meds that temporarily took care of the problem and referee her to her dr. Dr monitored things and handled with meds. While pregnant the symptoms went away. They now have insurance. So she had a holter? Monitor for 24 hours. It showed pulmonary ventricular contractions and palpitations even when she didn't think she was having any problems so she was referred to a cardiologist. I am so relieved and so is she!
> 
> Arriana is now 7 months old. Already! She has 3 teeth and the way she's getting up several times a night, more on the way. She got 2in 2 days! She is starting to eat real food and reaching for what/who she wants. Her little personality is starting to show! She stole some of her other grandma's chocolate ice cream on Monday!


Wonderful news and such a relief. Adriana sounds like she's growing up way too fast! They don't seem to stay babies for long, do they?
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful, and yum, the berries would be really good right now, which reminds me I have blueberries in the fridge, should go make the muffins that I wanted to make with them.
> Have a great day, please do not melt. :lol:


Muffins sound good, they will have to wait until later. I am making yorkshire pudding today. I have some leftovers I want to use up. I promise I will wait until after punkin chunking to melt :!: ;-) ;-)


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very sunny and warm Great Bend where it is too warm for me already. We are expected to have a high of 28.8c/84f. I sure hope there is a bit of wind with it today unlike yesterday barely even a breeze.
> 
> Today's beverage and a picture from earlier this morning and some of natures sweets
> 
> Healing energy to those needing it. HUGS for everyone and a smile to pass along to brighten the day.


Good morning, Caren. Love the pictures of coffee/tea? And nature's goodies! I'll be glad when our temperatures go back down into the low 80s. Summer had to get in one more slap at us with temperatures all this week in the upper 90s to 100!! Hotter than July and August! 
Hope your day lives up to your sweet dreams of last night!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Anniversary Kathleendoris and DH!!! 46 years is quite an accomplishment. Contratulations to the both of you. 



Kathleendoris said:


> I haven't managed to read back very far, but at least there do seem to be several bits of good news, which is always the best sort. My best wishes to you all, whether you are dealing with positive or negative events.
> 
> Today is our wedding anniversary, the 46th I think, so we are going to treat ourselves to lunch out. It will only be a light meal, as today is also our son-in-law's birthday and they are coming over to eat with us this evening. I will get a beef bourguinon in the slow cooker before we go out then I should be able to enjoy some family time when they arrive.
> 
> I will check back this evening to see what the day has brought to everyone else.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also had to look up lardons....had no clue what it was. At least you headed in the right directions; I thought is was possibly some kind of root vegetable...LOL!


RookieRetiree said:


> I love that dish too....and it's starting to turn cooler here that a good hearty meal like that really hits the spot. I had to look up lardons. I figured it was some kind of fat with the word "lard" in it. I think we'd substitute bacon or pancetta.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Reminds me of the one Pacer brought last year to the KAP and will be doing again this year.....yummy!


NanaCaren said:


> I think this would be so yummy.
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/food-network-kitchens/watermelon-fruit-basket-cake.html


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm the only person in the world that can kill a cactus and I have!!! So no danger of her nibbling on that! CATS! There's no figuring them out. You'd think the cactus spines would discourage them.
> Junek


Uh, NO, I killed a cactus several times, well, several catii, I'm really surprised that the two we got 2 years ago are still alive, though the one was looking pretty darn bad before I put it outside this spring. lol 
You are right, no figuring out cats, they are an entity unto themselves. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Muffins sound good, they will have to wait until later. I am making yorkshire pudding today. I have some leftovers I want to use up. I promise I will wait until after punkin chunking to melt :!: ;-) ;-)


It is a good day here for yorkshire puddings, but the guys are going to do chicken on the grill tonight, with corn on the cob from the farmers market. 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: On not melting. :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Double Ditto here! Will be so glad when this oppressive heat moves on. Don't like real cold either. Fall & Spring definite favorites.


Spider said:


> Boy do we think alike. I love Spring and Fall. The humidity is gone and the days are so nice.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the Natures skittles....my kind of "candy" for sure. Have to say a nice 84F would be so nice; suppose to be 91 and humid today. Most of this summer has been in the mid to high 90s. Too hot for me.



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very sunny and warm Great Bend where it is too warm for me already. We are expected to have a high of 28.8c/84f. I sure hope there is a bit of wind with it today unlike yesterday barely even a breeze.
> 
> Today's beverage and a picture from earlier this morning and some of natures sweets
> 
> Healing energy to those needing it. HUGS for everyone and a smile to pass along to brighten the day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Tami - so glad for the DD's good news. Arianna sounds like she's growing like a weed...or maybe I should say a beautiful flower....so many teeth so young! Glad she is getting better at being away from her mama. My youngest DGD was sooooo shy and a mama's girl until she was well over a year. 

Caren the barn is really looking good. How I wold love to have a barn like that. Dh could have the bottom portion and I'd inhabit the top LOL. Our barn is fairly small and only one level and it's used as my DH's workshop.

Went to DGD's breakfast for 5th graders this morning. It was nice. She thought it was cool that I went to 5th grade in the same school (now remodeled). It was nice and I was able to pick up info on the 5h graders big field trip for DD. 

Can't remember what else I was going to comment on...craft has struck...LOL Know that I keep all in prayer and sending positive vibes out to you.
TTYL


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hi everyone! I have been busy the last 2 weeks and haven't made here. I am missing everyone! I had the pleasure of seeing Carol today! I wish I could have stayed longer but just couldn't. Carol joined our knitting group. I hope you had a good time after I left. I don't know if I told you all, but our daughter has had problems the last couple of years with pulmonary ventricular contractions and palpitations. Today she had an echo cardiogram and stress test, which is why I couldn't stay longer at the knitting group. I went with her so I could watch Arriana. Great news! The cardioligist told her other than the occasional extra beat there was nothing to worry about. No restrictions! And Arriana is getting so she isn't quite as attached to mommy as she has been, so other than extremely tired arms from holding her, we had a good day. It only took a little over an hour for the tests and she was such a good little girl for me!
> 
> I am keeping everyone in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Tami


Great news!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had nice 50 minute walk, nice breeze to cool us off.
Will try and take pics of DH's yarn catch today.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Spider said:


> Happy Anniversary to you!!!! We will have our 41 in a couple of weeks.


From me too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hey ladies, it is 9:30am and I am checking in before work today. Doing 10:30am to 7pm. Friday again already, will look for the new ktp when I get home tonight.
> 
> Gage headed off to school with his new friend Geoffrey. Makes this mama happy.
> 
> ...


So pleased that Gage has a new friend and is settling in at school. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had nice 50 minute walk, nice breeze to cool us off.
> Will try and take pics of DH's yarn catch today.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

jknappva said:


> I'm the only person in the world that can kill a cactus and I have!!! So no danger of her nibbling on that! CATS! There's no figuring them out. You'd think the cactus spines would discourage them.
> Junek


No you are not. I can kill a cactus too. When my daughter went away to college, she took most of her plants to her sisters but left a cactus or two home and yes, I killed them. 
I just can't get watering plants right. I either overwater or underwater. I am real good at killing plants. The real sad thing is that both my grandfathers were professional gardeners.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, computer needs to be plugged in and I need to get out of the house to go run errands, so everyone have a good day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great news about your daughter, you must be very relieved.


I am very relieved!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Anniversary Kathleendoris and Happy Birthday to your son.

Gwen...Take a closer look at the web Caren posted with the watermelon. It is actually a cake and I will not be that adventurous for the KTP. I will simply do a watermelon fruit bowl. It is pretty cool though.

Caren...The barn is looking awesome. So enjoy seeing you post our morning tea again.

I need to head out to knitting group, but stopped home for a quick bite to eat since I had the time to do so.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Happy anniversary and Happy Birthday to those having and those I have missed in the last few weeks! 

I have FINALLY just finished my Show Your Colors Shawl! And I do mean just. I still need to weave in the ends and block it. Now I can start test knitting the unnamed baby sweater for Sorlenna. 

I can't belie how tired I am after yesterday. All I want to do is take a nap. I made myself finish the bind off on the shawl. I guess even at 7 months Arriana can wear me out! But I loved every minute of it. If I can stay awake I'm going to do my swatch for the sweater. No way is the kitchen floor getting mopped today. Maybe I will get a load of clothes washed but I am not counting on it!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> No you are not. I can kill a cactus too. When my daughter went away to college, she took most of her plants to her sisters but left a cactus or two home and yes, I killed them.
> I just can't get watering plants right. I either overwater or underwater. I am real good at killing plants. The real sad thing is that both my grandfathers were professional gardeners.


I have had success growing some houseplants and a garden. But nothing like my mom and several of her sisters. After they were widowed, a couple of her sisters had such large flower and 
vegetable gardens that they sold flowers and veggies. Cactus was my downfall...my benign neglect did them in!LOL!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Anniversary Kathleendoris and Happy Birthday to your son.
> 
> Gwen...Take a closer look at the web Caren posted with the watermelon. It is actually a cake and I will not be that adventurous for the KTP. I will simply do a watermelon fruit bowl. It is pretty cool though.
> 
> ...


It sure fooled me!! I had no idea it was a cake...even more impressive! You have a sharper eye than I, obviously!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I had also thought that was a watermelon filled with fruit, need to be more observant!



pacer said:


> Happy Anniversary Kathleendoris and Happy Birthday to your son.
> 
> Gwen...Take a closer look at the web Caren posted with the watermelon. It is actually a cake and I will not be that adventurous for the KTP. I will simply do a watermelon fruit bowl. It is pretty cool though.
> 
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy Anniversary, Kathleendoris!

Doctor day for Jack today. Platelets were up to 130,000 (finally in the normal range.) It's amazing the things we jump up and down about!!!

MC


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I have had success growing some houseplants and a garden. But nothing like my mom and several of her sisters. After they were widowed, a couple of her sisters had such large flower and
> vegetable gardens that they sold flowers and veggies. Cactus was my downfall...my benign neglect did them in!LOL!!
> Junek


I have mine on a schedule--in summer, they get watered once a week and then once every three weeks in winter. It seems to work well, though sometimes, they just seem to die for no discernible reason. DD and I just lost one and we have no idea why.



machriste said:


> Happy Anniversary, Kathleendoris!
> 
> Doctor day for Jack today. Platelets were up to 130,000 (finally in the normal range.) It's amazing the things we jump up and down about!!!
> 
> MC


Doing the happy dance for you and Jack and Tami too!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> Happy Anniversary, Kathleendoris!
> 
> Doctor day for Jack today. Platelets were up to 130,000 (finally in the normal range.) It's amazing the things we jump up and down about!!!
> 
> MC


That is wonderful!!! All good news. Jump up and down and ring bells.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

6 -30 am here- Sam usually has the Tea Party open in another 2 1/2 hours- but Margaret said she may be a bit late- being a further 2 1/2 hours behind me. The day is dawning cloudy, but at least the rain has eased- it was a real downpour most of the night. Sadly I have less than a week to go with my world wide phone plan- the cost is going to double- it was a promotional offer at first- and with not being able to talk to Fale I really can't justify paying that much. My young friend Ta'a for whom I did the painting last week may come round after work at the end of the day- we are exploring the idea of having her board with me- but that will have to wait almost certainly until I get back from Australia- that journey starts in just over three weeks- I am set on a path of calling in help from the authorities- it is wrong that the family is denying me any contact with him at all. Fortunately there is a Tribunal that handles such cases, and I have started the process of getting them involved. I am fully expecting vituperative moves from Lupe, but she may well find this shoots her in the foot. I don't know exactly when the Tribunal will contact her- and I do have a couple more documents to provide- I will be seeing the doctor on Monday- and will take the paper work that I have- thank goodness I had made the move back to the doctor I trust- even though it involves a fair hike to get to his surgery. Chickened out last week the weather was so bad- this was for my weaving class- but the weather would have stopped a number of people I am sure. Any one who feels inclined- positive thoughts would be most appreciated, both long term, and for two days in the future- our Monday.
I have been a bit low- waiting to hear from the Tribunal, but I got both an email and a letter yesterday. so the die is cast.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I thought it was just watermelon also.Here are some pics of yarn Al got at garage sale for $8.00


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

more yarn.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> A good night picture from tonight just before it got really dark.
> 
> I have had an unexpected full day and and ready for bed. have type put a post three times and it is somewhere in cyber space. I give up for tonight.
> 
> ...


Oooh gorgeous moon shot!:thumbup:

Karen said it was Dexafen that was in the suplement that causes the trouble and it was in a B supplement. I must remember that name and not forget it now. Want to make sure and warn young people. Well, anyone including me if it is in a B supplement.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> more yarn.


Oh my goodness. What a man!!!! :shock: :thumbup:

Incredible find. Man of the week, month, or is it year?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie...Loving thoughts and prayers coming your way. Along with Big Hugs :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> more yarn.


That's a wonderful lot for such a bargain price! And not just single skeins, enough to do some large projects. Good for you and kudos to your DH!!!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie...Loving thoughts and prayers coming your way. Along with Big Hugs :thumbup: :thumbup:


Said so well! From me as well, Julie.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Welll, I'm off now. Babysitting the grandchildren's dog. He is so arthritic. Can't really feel safe leaving him alone as if he wants to go out he can't get down and needs help and with cream/white carpeting, here when we bought, I need to be sure and be there to help him. What a sweetie pie. They are off to see their great aunt who is in her late 80's and in the hospital.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> more yarn.


ALL that yarn for $8-- what a buy!!

Pacer, frankly I was looking forward to the watermelon thingee, NOT a cake (unless chocolate) so glad you clarified.

Kathleendoris, happy anniversary and happy B-day to son.

Julie, hugs and prayers sent your way. Hope things get better. I do understand "down".

Loved the pictures-- no matter what they were! I still can't get camera working, thought I might get a pix with tablet but not sure it takes pix. Wish DGD# would call!!! A friend said camera was so old she would just go buy a new one-- she is richer than I am, but I could afford one, probably, just hate to buy one I use 3 or 4 times a year..


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy Anniversary, Kathleendoris!
> 
> Doctor day for Jack today. Platelets were up to 130,000 (finally in the normal range.) It's amazing the things we jump up and down about!!!
> 
> MC


Great news, is he feeling pretty good?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> more yarn.


Wow! All that for $8, that should keep you out of trouble for a while :lol:
What are you going to make.

Julie, sending good thoughts your way, hope all goes well with the tribunal & your trip to the doctor. Too bad about the phone plan going up in price, I know you liked being able to visit with family & friends around the world, especially since you spend so much time alone. Is there only one phone company you can deal with? Sometimes if there is more than one service provider you can get a deal from the competition to change.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Wonderful lot of yarn.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Any one who feels inclined- positive thoughts would be most appreciated, both long term, and for two days in the future- our Monday.
> I have been a bit low- waiting to hear from the Tribunal, but I got both an email and a letter yesterday. so the die is cast.


You are doing the right thing (sometimes the right thing is the hardest thing) and we all support you. She should not be able to keep him from you! Especially when he was basically kidnapped to begin with...always sending good thoughts your way.



sassafras123 said:


> I thought it was just watermelon also.Here are some pics of yarn Al got at garage sale for $8.00


My goodness. What a wonderful find!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you all. I think he is quite a guy also.
Kansas, do you have friend, neighbor with phone camera who would take pix for you then email them to you? You could then copy and paste pix to your computer and post yourself. Copy to screen monitor. Then reply to someone's KTP replace and it will give you screen to upload pix.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great news, is he feeling pretty good?


Still sleeps a lot. Wt. was up a lb. this am, tho'; that's good!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How funny Pacer....I didn't go to the website just saw the watermelon and thought of you! LOL Thanks for correcting me! I'm THRILLED you are bringing the fruit! I could eat just that!!!


pacer said:


> Happy Anniversary Kathleendoris and Happy Birthday to your son.
> 
> Gwen...Take a closer look at the web Caren posted with the watermelon. It is actually a cake and I will not be that adventurous for the KTP. I will simply do a watermelon fruit bowl. It is pretty cool though.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is fantastic news Machriste! I know you are doing the happy dance for sure!



machriste said:


> Happy Anniversary, Kathleendoris!
> 
> Doctor day for Jack today. Platelets were up to 130,000 (finally in the normal range.) It's amazing the things we jump up and down about!!!
> 
> MC


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You know you are in my prayers not only for your health Julie but also with this hullabaloo mess that Lupe has created concerning Fale. I send you prayers and positive thoughts daily.


Lurker 2 said:


> 6 -30 am here- Sam usually has the Tea Party open in another 2 1/2 hours- but Margaret said she may be a bit late- being a further 2 1/2 hours behind me. The day is dawning cloudy, but at least the rain has eased- it was a real downpour most of the night. Sadly I have less than a week to go with my world wide phone plan- the cost is going to double- it was a promotional offer at first- and with not being able to talk to Fale I really can't justify paying that much. My young friend Ta'a for whom I did the painting last week may come round after work at the end of the day- we are exploring the idea of having her board with me- but that will have to wait almost certainly until I get back from Australia- that journey starts in just over three weeks- I am set on a path of calling in help from the authorities- it is wrong that the family is denying me any contact with him at all. Fortunately there is a Tribunal that handles such cases, and I have started the process of getting them involved. I am fully expecting vituperative moves from Lupe, but she may well find this shoots her in the foot. I don't know exactly when the Tribunal will contact her- and I do have a couple more documents to provide- I will be seeing the doctor on Monday- and will take the paper work that I have- thank goodness I had made the move back to the doctor I trust- even though it involves a fair hike to get to his surgery. Chickened out last week the weather was so bad- this was for my weaving class- but the weather would have stopped a number of people I am sure. Any one who feels inclined- positive thoughts would be most appreciated, both long term, and for two days in the future- our Monday.
> I have been a bit low- waiting to hear from the Tribunal, but I got both an email and a letter yesterday. so the die is cast.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG! You really got a good deal and some lovely lovely yarn!


sassafras123 said:


> I thought it was just watermelon also.Here are some pics of yarn Al got at garage sale for $8.00


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good GRIEF....scrolled down and saw even more yarn! ALL of that for only $8......are you sure you didn't find the pot at the end of a yarn rainbow! LOL.....what a steal you made!


sassafras123 said:


> more yarn.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I got this from an email, seems like a cute idea to use old tires & we have several around.

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/diy-fish-pond-from-tractor-

I'm thinking of using some we have around to plant strawberries in next spring as most of mine winterkilled last winter so will have to order more next spring. I was hoping what survived would multiply over the summer but they haven't done much.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie, my thoughts and prayers are with you. Go et 'em girl!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I got phone call that my cousin I mentioned last week that was in the hospital passed away last night. I am so glad she is now at peace. The "old" cousin will be greatly missed and the troubled one will be at peace. Considering the negative choices she had made throughout her adult life I am not surprised she has passed away at a relatively "early" older age (does that make sense?)


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy Anniversary, Kathleendoris!
> 
> Doctor day for Jack today. Platelets were up to 130,000 (finally in the normal range.) It's amazing the things we jump up and down about!!!
> 
> MC


What wonderful news!!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

The family has just left and I am relaxing. Clearing up can wait until the morning,

Machriste, that is fabulous news about the platelets. No wonder you are feeling happy.

Sassafras, such a wonderful lot of yarn: it must be hard to decide which to knit first.

Julie, of course you can have all our positive thoughts and love to help you through this difficult time. What is happening on Monday? Does it relate to the Tribunal? I am sorry, I haven't been keeping up very well recently, so I am not very clued up on the latest developments, but I can see from what you say that it must be stressful. 

I will talk to you all again at the new tea party. Right now, I am signing off for the night!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> more yarn.


I think Al scored (and made some points from you!)

DH says points is points! He figures it helps when he gets I. Trouble and looses points with me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie...Loving thoughts and prayers coming your way. Along with Big Hugs :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks, Daralene! Just a matter I suspect of thinking positive.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got phone call that my cousin I mentioned last week that was in the hospital passed away last night. I am so glad she is now at peace. The "old" cousin will be greatly missed and the troubled one will be at peace. Considering the negative choices she had made throughout her adult life I am not surprised she has passed away at a relatively "early" older age (does that make sense?)


Gwen I am so sorry to hear this. You have my sympathy and prayers.

Julie, you and Fale will continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> ALL that yarn for $8-- what a buy!!
> 
> Pacer, frankly I was looking forward to the watermelon thingee, NOT a cake (unless chocolate) so glad you clarified.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Kansas!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got phone call that my cousin I mentioned last week that was in the hospital passed away last night. I am so glad she is now at peace. The "old" cousin will be greatly missed and the troubled one will be at peace. Considering the negative choices she had made throughout her adult life I am not surprised she has passed away at a relatively "early" older age (does that make sense?)


Gwen I am so sorry to hear this. You have my sympathy and prayers.

Julie, you and Fale will continue to be in my prayers.

Oops I didn't see where this posted the first time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! All that for $8, that should keep you out of trouble for a while :lol:
> What are you going to make.
> 
> Julie, sending good thoughts your way, hope all goes well with the tribunal & your trip to the doctor. Too bad about the phone plan going up in price, I know you liked being able to visit with family & friends around the world, especially since you spend so much time alone. Is there only one phone company you can deal with? Sometimes if there is more than one service provider you can get a deal from the competition to change.


This particular company does the best deal for the grandkids ringing me- which is something I am trying to encourage- our other major provider is Vodafone- and they are heftily into mobile networks- there are smaller companies- but all round the one I am with does most of what I want.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My goodness. What a wonderful find!


The editing on the KP is a bit of a nuisance- it has taken out what I wanted to reply to! But yes, he was basically kidnapped back to Australia September of last year- he was not being listened to, when he asked to see me- and may now be labouring under the assumption that I have forgotten him- I am sure Lupe has been fostering that picture- the various forms of dementia can be so cruel.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You know you are in my prayers not only for your health Julie but also with this hullabaloo mess that Lupe has created concerning Fale. I send you prayers and positive thoughts daily.


Thanks so much, Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, my thoughts and prayers are with you. Go et 'em girl!


Thanks Martina! Just over three weeks to wait!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> The family has just left and I am relaxing. Clearing up can wait until the morning,
> 
> Machriste, that is fabulous news about the platelets. No wonder you are feeling happy.
> 
> ...


Monday is my next, routine appointment with my (new) old doctor- if that makes sense- he had changed practise when the original company was sold- I tried with the new doctors because they are close by- but it just was not working out- besides one could not make appointments, it was all the luck of the draw, as to how many chanced to be there in front of you- at least with the new (old ) doctor I can organise times that suit me- just have to travel about 15 k to get there- but if I am going down anyway to my weaving class that can be slotted in!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Gwen I am so sorry to hear this. You have my sympathy and prayers.
> 
> Julie, you and Fale will continue to be in my prayers.


Thanks Tami- it is nice to know so many are on my side!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you all. I think he is quite a guy also.
> Kansas, do you have friend, neighbor with phone camera who would take pix for you then email them to you? You could then copy and paste pix to your computer and post yourself. Copy to screen monitor. Then reply to someone's KTP replace and it will give you screen to upload pix.


Have been thinking about that-- don't know most neighbors, college kids, most friends wouldn't know how to take a pix, barely know how to use their phones! Gotta think on that, really want to get a pix of Sorlenna's sweater pattern up. Yes, I know how to get pix from camera/phone to computer, just gotta get something that works. But thanks for idea.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got phone call that my cousin I mentioned last week that was in the hospital passed away last night. I am so glad she is now at peace. The "old" cousin will be greatly missed and the troubled one will be at peace. Considering the negative choices she had made throughout her adult life I am not surprised she has passed away at a relatively "early" older age (does that make sense?)


Sorry for your loss but as you indicated, probably for the best, sounded like she had almost lost it. Bad choices often do catch up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Holy Smoely!! A storm burst just came through and I quickly shut everything off and stayed in the inside bathroom until it passed. Garbage cans are all over the place and several large limbs (branches really) have been blown off two of our larger trees in the back yard and several other trees and fences have been blown over. DH has been out checking out the neighborhood and reports that we can't get out of our area with trees across the two streets we'd use to get to the main roads. Should be interesting to get to DGS's kindergarten to get later.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got phone call that my cousin I mentioned last week that was in the hospital passed away last night. I am so glad she is now at peace. The "old" cousin will be greatly missed and the troubled one will be at peace. Considering the negative choices she had made throughout her adult life I am not surprised she has passed away at a relatively "early" older age (does that make sense?)


Sorry for your loss, Gwen.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

My condolences, Gwen.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Holy Smoely!! A storm burst just came through and I quickly shut everything off and stayed in the inside bathroom until it passed. Garbage cans are all over the place and several large limbs (branches really) have been blown off two of our larger trees in the back yard and several other trees and fences have been blown over. DH has been out checking out the neighborhood and reports that we can't get out of our area with trees across the two streets we'd use to get to the main roads. Should be interesting to get to DGS's kindergarten to get later.


Scary weather,glad no serious damage at your house


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We're okay other than some clean up...but there are several emergency vehicles down the street from us .. prayers being said for the neighbors.

Gwen, condolences for your loss.

Sassafrass - that's quite the yarn find!!!

FYI - Tuesday Morning stores are having yarn and needles on special starting Sunday morning at 9:00 a.m. I'm going to try to be there when the door opens.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Scary weather,glad no serious damage at your house


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> more yarn.


WOW!!! all that for $8.00? What a great buy and a great guy!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Holy Smoely!! A storm burst just came through and I quickly shut everything off and stayed in the inside bathroom until it passed. Garbage cans are all over the place and several large limbs (branches really) have been blown off two of our larger trees in the back yard and several other trees and fences have been blown over. DH has been out checking out the neighborhood and reports that we can't get out of our area with trees across the two streets we'd use to get to the main roads. Should be interesting to get to DGS's kindergarten to get later.


Glad your okay! We have severe storm watch until 8 tonight.

Gwen sympathies for your cousin.

Happy Anniversary to those celebrating!

Julie, were the email and letter regarding the tribunal and Fale? If your not up for "talking" about it just disregard the question.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

My condolences Gwen.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now to head over to this weeks Tea Party- with a local flavour this week-and a job for all of you.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-284024-1.html#5989491


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, glad you are okay after storm. Hope ne problems getting DGS home from school.
Julie, will be praying you get to see Fale and he still recognizes you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy Anniversary, Kathleendoris!
> 
> Doctor day for Jack today. Platelets were up to 130,000 (finally in the normal range.) It's amazing the things we jump up and down about!!!
> 
> MC


That's great news. And a perfectly good reason to jump and down!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I thought it was just watermelon also.Here are some pics of yarn Al got at garage sale for $8.00


Looks like great deal!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got phone call that my cousin I mentioned last week that was in the hospital passed away last night. I am so glad she is now at peace. The "old" cousin will be greatly missed and the troubled one will be at peace. Considering the negative choices she had made throughout her adult life I am not surprised she has passed away at a relatively "early" older age (does that make sense?)


I certainly understand your feelings. When someone has led such a difficult life and had so much suffering, it is a blessing.
My prayers are with you for comfort while you mourn for the cousin that used to be.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Martina! Just over three weeks to wait!


I'm praying things will be settled to your satisfaction.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Holy Smoely!! A storm burst just came through and I quickly shut everything off and stayed in the inside bathroom until it passed. Garbage cans are all over the place and several large limbs (branches really) have been blown off two of our larger trees in the back yard and several other trees and fences have been blown over. DH has been out checking out the neighborhood and reports that we can't get out of our area with trees across the two streets we'd use to get to the main roads. Should be interesting to get to DGS's kindergarten to get later.


WOW!!! That was quite a storm! I'm so glad you and yours are safe. Hope something can be arranged for your DGS!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Glad your okay! We have severe storm watch until 8 tonight.
> 
> Gwen sympathies for your cousin.
> 
> ...


They were acknowledging receipt of the application and email- and yes it is in relation to the guardianship for Fale- I am requesting an Independent Guardian be appointed- but I am fully expecting an eruption from Volcano Lupe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Rookie, glad you are okay after storm. Hope ne problems getting DGS home from school.
> Julie, will be praying you get to see Fale and he still recognizes you.


As indeed am I, Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm praying things will be settled to your satisfaction.
> Junek


Thanks, June!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> Boy do we think alike. I love Spring and Fall. The humidity is gone and the days are so nice.


They are my favourite seasons as well- in one way I prefer autumn becuase I don't think of what the lovley warm means as far as hot weather on the way.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> more yarn.


You are kidding aren't you!!!! $8.00

Oh my goodness, lucky you, now to make plans on what to knit. What I am envious of your find is, that it's not just one or 2 balls of each color but enough to probably knit sweaters or whatever with. Good for you and "Happy Knitting".


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I have had success growing some houseplants and a garden. But nothing like my mom and several of her sisters. After they were widowed, a couple of her sisters had such large flower and
> vegetable gardens that they sold flowers and veggies. Cactus was my downfall...my benign neglect did them in!LOL!!
> Junek


All this talk of killing cactus prompted me to check ours- it is well dead as well. 
However I do have a couple of pots of Geraniums that are surviving despite me-fortunatelly we have had a wet winter. These are also very hard to kill.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> It sure fooled me!! I had no idea it was a cake...even more impressive! You have a sharper eye than I, obviously!
> Junek


I too thought it was a watermelon with fruit- figured it was far too healthy for my taste! But now I can rethink that.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy Anniversary, Kathleendoris!
> 
> Doctor day for Jack today. Platelets were up to 130,000 (finally in the normal range.) It's amazing the things we jump up and down about!!!
> 
> MC


wonderful


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> more yarn.


Any one of those photo shots would ahve been good value for $8- let alone all of them. What a brilliant buy that was.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got phone call that my cousin I mentioned last week that was in the hospital passed away last night. I am so glad she is now at peace. The "old" cousin will be greatly missed and the troubled one will be at peace. Considering the negative choices she had made throughout her adult life I am not surprised she has passed away at a relatively "early" older age (does that make sense?)


So sorry- as you said you will miss the old cousin but so much better for her now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy Anniversary, Kathleendoris!
> 
> Doctor day for Jack today. Platelets were up to 130,000 (finally in the normal range.) It's amazing the things we jump up and down about!!!
> 
> MC


 :thumbup: Wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm jumping with you!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 6 -30 am here- Sam usually has the Tea Party open in another 2 1/2 hours- but Margaret said she may be a bit late- being a further 2 1/2 hours behind me. The day is dawning cloudy, but at least the rain has eased- it was a real downpour most of the night. Sadly I have less than a week to go with my world wide phone plan- the cost is going to double- it was a promotional offer at first- and with not being able to talk to Fale I really can't justify paying that much. My young friend Ta'a for whom I did the painting last week may come round after work at the end of the day- we are exploring the idea of having her board with me- but that will have to wait almost certainly until I get back from Australia- that journey starts in just over three weeks- I am set on a path of calling in help from the authorities- it is wrong that the family is denying me any contact with him at all. Fortunately there is a Tribunal that handles such cases, and I have started the process of getting them involved. I am fully expecting vituperative moves from Lupe, but she may well find this shoots her in the foot. I don't know exactly when the Tribunal will contact her- and I do have a couple more documents to provide- I will be seeing the doctor on Monday- and will take the paper work that I have- thank goodness I had made the move back to the doctor I trust- even though it involves a fair hike to get to his surgery. Chickened out last week the weather was so bad- this was for my weaving class- but the weather would have stopped a number of people I am sure. Any one who feels inclined- positive thoughts would be most appreciated, both long term, and for two days in the future- our Monday.
> I have been a bit low- waiting to hear from the Tribunal, but I got both an email and a letter yesterday. so the die is cast.


I hope that everything works out well with the plan of Ta'a boarding with you, that would be a help in many ways. 
At least you have things rolling along and have heard something from the Tribunal, hopefully it will be a positive thing. Hopes, prayers, and positive energies going that way. Pats to Ringo and hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I thought it was just watermelon also.Here are some pics of yarn Al got at garage sale for $8.00


Wow!! He did great!! Good job Al!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got phone call that my cousin I mentioned last week that was in the hospital passed away last night. I am so glad she is now at peace. The "old" cousin will be greatly missed and the troubled one will be at peace. Considering the negative choices she had made throughout her adult life I am not surprised she has passed away at a relatively "early" older age (does that make sense?)


Gwen, so sorry that you're cousins passed, but as you have said, you all lost her really, along time ago and now she is at peace and her spirit can move forward. Hugs and Condolences.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Tami- it is nice to know so many are on my side!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Tami- it is nice to know so many are on my side!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Holy Smoely!! A storm burst just came through and I quickly shut everything off and stayed in the inside bathroom until it passed. Garbage cans are all over the place and several large limbs (branches really) have been blown off two of our larger trees in the back yard and several other trees and fences have been blown over. DH has been out checking out the neighborhood and reports that we can't get out of our area with trees across the two streets we'd use to get to the main roads. Should be interesting to get to DGS's kindergarten to get later.


 :shock: Glad that you are all okay and no damage other than some cleanup, that is scary, I do hope that the neighbors are okay.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, now that I'm all caught up here, I'll head over to the new TP.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hi everyone! I have been busy the last 2 weeks and haven't made here. I am missing everyone! I had the pleasure of seeing Carol today! I wish I could have stayed longer but just couldn't. Carol joined our knitting group. I hope you had a good time after I left. I don't know if I told you all, but our daughter has had problems the last couple of years with pulmonary ventricular contractions and palpitations. Today she had an echo cardiogram and stress test, which is why I couldn't stay longer at the knitting group. I went with her so I could watch Arriana. Great news! The cardioligist told her other than the occasional extra beat there was nothing to worry about. No restrictions! And Arriana is getting so she isn't quite as attached to mommy as she has been, so other than extremely tired arms from holding her, we had a good day. It only took a little over an hour for the tests and she was such a good little girl for me!
> 
> I am keeping everyone in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Tami


~~~It was a quick in & out, Tami....but glad to see you AND the DGD and DD. Glad the news was good!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hi everyone! I have been busy the last 2 weeks and haven't made here. I am missing everyone! I had the pleasure of seeing Carol today! I wish I could have stayed longer but just couldn't. Carol joined our knitting group. I hope you had a good time after I left. I don't know if I told you all, but our daughter has had problems the last couple of years with pulmonary ventricular contractions and palpitations. Today she had an echo cardiogram and stress test, which is why I couldn't stay longer at the knitting group. I went with her so I could watch Arriana. Great news! The cardioligist told her other than the occasional extra beat there was nothing to worry about. No restrictions! And Arriana is getting so she isn't quite as attached to mommy as she has been, so other than extremely tired arms from holding her, we had a good day. It only took a little over an hour for the tests and she was such a good little girl for me!
> 
> I am keeping everyone in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Tami


~~~It was a quick in & out, Tami....but glad to see you AND the DGD and DD. Glad the news was good!

I enjoyed the ladies of the knitting group after you left....they are a lovely group! Very friendly! They should be KTP people! I'll be there next week!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that everything works out well with the plan of Ta'a boarding with you, that would be a help in many ways.
> At least you have things rolling along and have heard something from the Tribunal, hopefully it will be a positive thing. Hopes, prayers, and positive energies going that way. Pats to Ringo and hugs.


The letter from the Tribunal will go to the doctor on Monday- to get as much from him as he can access- even if only the prognosis of Korsakoff's Syndrome. Ta'a may come round tonight, after work- I have just spent most of the afternoon lying down- hip not the best. Thanks for the pats and hugs! Ringo has just spotted a cat- brightens his day!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

martina said:


> Wonderful lot of yarn.


I see a lot of knitting in your future, Sassafrass!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 6 -30 am here- Sam usually has the Tea Party open in another 2 1/2 hours- but Margaret said she may be a bit late- being a further 2 1/2 hours behind me. The day is dawning cloudy, but at least the rain has eased- it was a real downpour most of the night. Sadly I have less than a week to go with my world wide phone plan- the cost is going to double- it was a promotional offer at first- and with not being able to talk to Fale I really can't justify paying that much. My young friend Ta'a for whom I did the painting last week may come round after work at the end of the day- we are exploring the idea of having her board with me- but that will have to wait almost certainly until I get back from Australia- that journey starts in just over three weeks- I am set on a path of calling in help from the authorities- it is wrong that the family is denying me any contact with him at all. Fortunately there is a Tribunal that handles such cases, and I have started the process of getting them involved. I am fully expecting vituperative moves from Lupe, but she may well find this shoots her in the foot. I don't know exactly when the Tribunal will contact her- and I do have a couple more documents to provide- I will be seeing the doctor on Monday- and will take the paper work that I have- thank goodness I had made the move back to the doctor I trust- even though it involves a fair hike to get to his surgery. Chickened out last week the weather was so bad- this was for my weaving class- but the weather would have stopped a number of people I am sure. Any one who feels inclined- positive thoughts would be most appreciated, both long term, and for two days in the future- our Monday.
> I have been a bit low- waiting to hear from the Tribunal, but I got both an email and a letter yesterday. so the die is cast.


Positive thoughts with you Julie.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy Anniversary, Kathleendoris!
> 
> Doctor day for Jack today. Platelets were up to 130,000 (finally in the normal range.) It's amazing the things we jump up and down about!!!
> 
> MC


Wonderful! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The letter from the Tribunal will go to the doctor on Monday- to get as much from him as he can access- even if only the prognosis of Korsakoff's Syndrome. Ta'a may come round tonight, after work- I have just spent most of the afternoon lying down- hip not the best. Thanks for the pats and hugs! Ringo has just spotted a cat- brightens his day!


~~~Keeping you wrapped in encouraging & hopeful hugs! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Holy Smoely!! A storm burst just came through and I quickly shut everything off and stayed in the inside bathroom until it passed. Garbage cans are all over the place and several large limbs (branches really) have been blown off two of our larger trees in the back yard and several other trees and fences have been blown over. DH has been out checking out the neighborhood and reports that we can't get out of our area with trees across the two streets we'd use to get to the main roads. Should be interesting to get to DGS's kindergarten to get later.


~~~Glad you survived unscathed. Sure hope you can get out to get DGS!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

martina said:


> My condolences Gwen.


~~~Add my condolences, too. Loss is always hard, no matter how expected. Take comfort in good memories.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I think Al scored (and made some points from you!)
> 
> DH says points is points! He figures it helps when he gets I. Trouble and looses points with me!


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Keeping you wrapped in encouraging & hopeful hugs! :thumbup:


Thanks!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 wrote:
The letter from the Tribunal will go to the doctor on Monday- to get as much from him as he can access- even if only the prognosis of Korsakoff's Syndrome. Ta'a may come round tonight, after work- I have just spent most of the afternoon lying down- hip not the best. Thanks for the pats and hugs! Ringo has just spotted a cat- brightens his day!

Oh dear Julie, I'm sending you a massive wave of good, healing and hopeful wishes for you to share with Fale! And a few cat visions for Ringo. I hope the tribunal operates fairly and helps you throughout this very difficult situation. Do try to enjoy your immenent travel to Aus. Should be a wonderful jaunt if all goes well.... Good luck with it all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> The letter from the Tribunal will go to the doctor on Monday- to get as much from him as he can access- even if only the prognosis of Korsakoff's Syndrome. Ta'a may come round tonight, after work- I have just spent most of the afternoon lying down- hip not the best. Thanks for the pats and hugs! Ringo has just spotted a cat- brightens his day!
> 
> Oh dear Julie, I'm sending you a massive wave of good, healing and hopeful wishes for you to share with Fale! And a few cat visions for Ringo. I hope the tribunal operates fairly and helps you throughout this very difficult situation. Do try to enjoy your immenent travel to Aus. Should be a wonderful jaunt if all goes well.... Good luck with it all.


Thanks so much for all the good wishes Lin- The two people I have had contact with so far in the Tribunal have seemed very decent folk- certainly prepared to hear me out- which is all hopeful.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> After seeing so many people in the nursing home that is one disease that really scares me. Such a terrible existence, especially when it hits young, I've known a few who go it in their 50's


My birthday was practically horrendous. My dearest sister (alzheimers) started calling a week before and called me 11 times that day, at least 5 times for all the days prior to my birthday and l4 times on my birthday. It never stopped. Her daughter had left a note for her that my birthday was coming up. She didn't remember one of the the calls. I called her when we got back from the Island last night and she said - did i call you for your birthday? It is the most tragic thing in the world. So hard on her family. She still knows who I am but forgets my last name - even forgets the names of her children. She remembers our childhood and I talk to her about what we did as children- Breaks your heart.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

How very sad, indeed. She's probably not affected by it, but certainly her and your families are. Hugs and prayers for all of you to cope.



Designer1234 said:


> My birthday was practically horrendous. My dearest sister (alzheimers) started calling a week before and called me 11 times that day, at least 5 times for all the days prior to my birthday and l4 times on my birthday. It never stopped. Her daughter had left a note for her that my birthday was coming up. She didn't remember one of the the calls. I called her when we got back from the Island last night and she said - did i call you for your birthday? It is the most tragic thing in the world. So hard on her family. She still knows who I am but forgets my last name - even forgets the names of her children. She remembers our childhood and I talk to her about what we did as children- Breaks your heart.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It took over an hour for a usual 20 minute drive....traffic lights out, trees covering roads, etc. I posted some photos in this week's TP. I drove to grocery store this a.m. and the parkways are covered with branches and debris that the storm caused...it's all sitting there for the wood chipper equipment to come through the neighborhood and out to the main roads.

I hope someone is checking on your place, but I don't think the city was hit as much as we were in the NW suburbs...power is just now being restored to some areas of Palatine, Wheeling and Arlington Heights.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Glad you survived unscathed. Sure hope you can get out to get DGS!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> My birthday was practically horrendous. My dearest sister (alzheimers) started calling a week before and called me 11 times that day, at least 5 times for all the days prior to my birthday and l4 times on my birthday. It never stopped. Her daughter had left a note for her that my birthday was coming up. She didn't remember one of the the calls. I called her when we got back from the Island last night and she said - did i call you for your birthday? It is the most tragic thing in the world. So hard on her family. She still knows who I am but forgets my last name - even forgets the names of her children. She remembers our childhood and I talk to her about what we did as children- Breaks your heart.


How terrible Shirley. It is so distressing for family members but the good thing with Alzheimers is that they don't realise what is happening unlike some other forms of dementia.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> My birthday was practically horrendous. My dearest sister (alzheimers) started calling a week before and called me 11 times that day, at least 5 times for all the days prior to my birthday and l4 times on my birthday. It never stopped. Her daughter had left a note for her that my birthday was coming up. She didn't remember one of the the calls. I called her when we got back from the Island last night and she said - did i call you for your birthday? It is the most tragic thing in the world. So hard on her family. She still knows who I am but forgets my last name - even forgets the names of her children. She remembers our childhood and I talk to her about what we did as children- Breaks your heart.


~~~It does break your heart. She is not now the person you know/knew...so revel in the one you remember and cherish that. She is trying, as evidenced by her numerous calls. There is heart & love there. Our comforting hugs surrounding you!

:thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> My son was in town to close up the house, the new people moved in today so it is all finalized. He is on his way home to Duncan right now and just sent me one of the nicest pictures of Castle Mountain I have ever seen.
> 
> He is well on the way and will stay overnight in Kelowna and then home tomorrow. We are flying out on Wednesday next week to finalize on an apartment. I am ready for a break.
> \\
> Here is one of the prettiest views in the Canadian Rockies, between Banff and Lake louise before you head west. Taken by my son this morning.


~~~Beautiful picture! I agree...one of the prettiest!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> My birthday was practically horrendous. My dearest sister (alzheimers) started calling a week before and called me 11 times that day, at least 5 times for all the days prior to my birthday and l4 times on my birthday. It never stopped. Her daughter had left a note for her that my birthday was coming up. She didn't remember one of the the calls. I called her when we got back from the Island last night and she said - did i call you for your birthday? It is the most tragic thing in the world. So hard on her family. She still knows who I am but forgets my last name - even forgets the names of her children. She remembers our childhood and I talk to her about what we did as children- Breaks your heart.


That is terrible, so hard on you & her children. I think it is one of the most cruel diseases.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> My birthday was practically horrendous. My dearest sister (alzheimers) started calling a week before and called me 11 times that day, at least 5 times for all the days prior to my birthday and l4 times on my birthday. It never stopped. Her daughter had left a note for her that my birthday was coming up. She didn't remember one of the the calls. I called her when we got back from the Island last night and she said - did i call you for your birthday? It is the most tragic thing in the world. So hard on her family. She still knows who I am but forgets my last name - even forgets the names of her children. She remembers our childhood and I talk to her about what we did as children- Breaks your heart.


It's one of the most difficult diseases for those close to the sufferer, and I do feel for you. My husband's grandfather told me after his wife died that he had already lost her to Alzheimer's 10 years before, and had done his grieving for the woman he married long before her physical death. It's so cruel to be left with the tragic current incidents, and all you can do is try to remember the better times. Please grieve, (as you know, it's necessary, if not pleasant) and then think of the good times. Love and many hugs.


----------

